# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр Су-33

## APKAH

В программе корабельной тематики участвовало два опытных Су-27:

●01-01 Т10-3 №310 (п/п 23.08.1979), ОКБ Сухого, в августе 1978 г. перебазирован в Москву, в июле 1982 г. привлечён к испытаниям в Крыму на «НИТКЕ», получил №03, оборудован гаком. В 1982-1983 годах на нём провели первый этап испытаний по взлёту с трамплина и наземный этап испытаний по зацеплению за трос аэрофинишера. Ведущим лётчиком-испытателем ОКБ по этой программе стал Н.Ф. Садовников. 28.08.1982 он первым из лётчиков ОКБ выполнил на Т10-3 взлёт с трамплина. После завершения испытаний борт остался на а/д Саки, где весной 1992 г. достался Украине. Утилизирован в 2001 г. При утилизации, переднюю часть фюзеляжа обрезали и в марте 2001 г. продали в Китай (Пекинский аэрокосмический институт) – об этом сохранилась запись в таможенных документах: «часть фюзеляжа с 1 по 16 шпангоут списанного самолёта Су-27С без приборов и оборудования». Фото 1 2;

●07-01 Т10-25 №25 (п/п 20.01.1983 – Шаповал), далее перевезён в Москву на доработки в ОКБ, позже переориентирован на испытания по программе Су-27К, (02.08.1984), п/п 03.08.1984, ОКБ Сухого, усиленно ПОШ, оснащён штангой дозаправки и тормозным гаком. На нём началась отработка посадки без выравнивая и взлёта с нового варианта трамплина, имевшего больший угол схода. 30.08.1984 Н.Ф. Садовников в первый раз выполнил на Т10-25 посадку «по корабельному», а 03.09.1984 первый взлёт с нового трамплина. С 17.08.1984 по 19.10.1984 на испытаниях в Саках, авария 23.11.1984. Фото 1 2;

Первые опытные машины делали в 1986-1987 годах по кооперации, с окончательной сборкой в ОКБ, поднимали их в ЛИИ им. Громова, эти машины не имели заводского номера:

нет● Т10К-1 №37 (п/п 17.08.1987 – В.Г. Пугачёв), первый лётный прототип (предположительно переоборудован из Т10-37), 08.09.1987 начало ЛКИ в Саках, авария 27.09.1988 (Н.Ф. Садовников). Фото 1 2 3;

нет● Т10К-2 №39 (п/п 22.12.1987 – Н.Ф. Садовников), 01.09.1989 пролёт над палубой ТАКР (1 2 3), 01.11.1989 первая посадка В.Г. Пугачёва на ТАКР (1 2), в 1991 г. началось переоборудование по варианту «Т10МК», в 1992 г. работы были приостановлены, в декабре 1994 г. планер со снятым оборудованием перебазировали на ЛИиДБ. Там же же в 2020 г.

* КнААПО им. Ю.А. Гагарина: Су-33 490510ХХХХХ*

01101● Т10К-0 №нет (03.1989), планер для стат. испытаний в ОКБ, с 1991 г. на полигоне в Фаустово, в конце 1996 г. доставлен в ОКБ, в 1997 г. переоборудован в статический Т10КУБ-0, испытания 09.1997 – 02.2000. На 2016 г. стоянке ЛИиДБ в Жуковском. Фото 1 лето 2010, 3;

02401● Т10К-3 №нет (п/п 17.02.1990 – И.В. Вотинцев), в начале 1992 г. после перебазирования в Москву, самолёт поставили на доработки под ПШП, в 1993-1994 годах выполнили программу испытания на сваливания и штопор, 08.1994 последний полёт. После этого самолёт использовался в качестве «донора» для остальных опытных машин. На 2009 г. остатки планера находятся на ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого в Жуковском (1 2 3 4 5). Там же же в 2020 г.

02502● Т10К-4 №59 (п/п 30.08.1990), в феврале 1992 г. перебазирован в Москву, в 1992-1993 годах участвовал в проведении программы СГИ (1 2 10.1993), с октября 1993 г. простаивал вплоть до 01.09.1995, когда его перегнали на КнААПО для выполнения доработок по программе Т10КУБ, ГЧФ «вырезали» и в последствии передали как учебное пособие в Комсомольский политехникум, оставшуюся часть в 1995–1999 годах переоборудовали в опытный  Т10КУБ-1, (п/п 29.04.1999 – В.Г. Пугачёв и С.Н. Мельников). В октябре 1999 г. самолёт выполнил первоначальную программу испытаний на корабле, совершив несколько посадок и взлётов с палубы ТАКР «Адмирал Кузнецов». К новому 2001 году повреждения были устранены, и машина возобновила программу испытаний. В 2001 г. получил №21. Участник МАКС`01`03`05. Летом 2003 года самолёт получил новую РЛС «Сокол» и двигатели с УВТ. Осенью 2004 г. обновлённый Су-27КУБ повторно был направлен для прохождения корабельных испытаний на выходивший в море «Адмирал Кузнецов», успешно совершив ряд посадок на трос и взлётов с трамплина. ЛКИ завершились в 2009 году, после программа была закрыта. На 2011–2015 г. замечен на стоянке в Жуковском;

02603● Т10К-5 №69 (п/п 26.09.1990), 26.09.1991 совершил первую посадку с зацепом на ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" Т.А. Апакидзе. 11.1991 перегон из Сак в Ахтубинск, где на машине продолжили программу СГИ, участник Мосаэрошоу`92, далее испытания по отработке боевого применения, далее программа СЛИ по дозаправке в воздухе, с 1997 г. перебазирован в Москву, на стоянку ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого, после использовался как статический экспонат на выставках МАКС`97` 99`03`05`07. Фото 1, кабина. В 2019 г. установлен в виде памятника на Ходынке;

03301● Т10К-6 №79 (п/п 16.12.1990), 12.1991 перегон в Москву, использовался в различных программах в ЛИИ и в ОКБ. 13.02.1992 представлен главам оборонных ведомств стран СНГ на выставке на аэродроме Мачулищи. В 1993 г. временно передавался в 279 киап?,  участник МАКС`97, Бангалор`98, Геленджик`00, после простой на стоянке ЛИиДБ в Жуковском, там же на май 2006 г. (1, 2). Там же же в 2020 г.

03402● Т10К-7 №нет (п/п 27.12.1990), испытания по программе СГИ Су-27К, после распада СССР оставлен на аэродроме  Кировское в 3 НИУ 8 ГНИИ ВВС. Так как борт был в нелётном состоянии, перегон в 1992 г. в Москву не состоялся, машина досталась Украине. На борт были нанесены ОЗ ВВС Украины, в лётной работе не использовался. А 26.08.2004 борт был продан и отправился в  Китай, где впоследствии машина исследовалась для создания китайского палубного истребителя на базе Су-33;

03503● Т10К-8 №99 (16.01.1991), в ходе проведения СГИ, отказ СДУ, авария 11.07.1991 (Т.А. Апакидзе);

03604● Т10К-9 №нет (27.03.1991), 11.1991 перегон из Крыма в Москву, далее «учебная программа» в Североморске, с 1993 г. участие в СГИ на базе ЛИИ (1 2 3 4), 28-29.05.1993 демонстрировался в Кубинке (1 2 3 4), в 1995 г. получил б/н №109 (нанесён только на левый борт, перед походом получил б/н и на правый борт), 12.1995 – 03.1996 дальний поход на ТАКРе, участник статических экспозиций МАКС`95` 97`99, последние полёты на выставке Геленджик`96, после перегон на стоянку ЛИиДБ в Жуковском. Фото 08.1995, 04.2014, 2020

03-05● Т10К №нет (04.1991), повторные статические испытания в СибНИА, программа ресурсных испытаний. Фото 1 2 3 4;

04001● Су-33 №78 RF-33700 (п/п 23.07.1991)(15.09.1993), 279 киап, 04.07.2009–17.12.2010 средний ремонт, на 25.08.2011 налёт СНЭ/ППР – 89/45 ч, 75/42 п, 05.2013 замечен на хранении в Североморске, в 2018 г. закончен ремонт на 20 АРЗ =2021–в полёте

04102● Су-33 №79 (16.09.1993), 279 киап, 23.07.2002–23.04.2005 средний ремонт и дооснащение, в 2008 г. прошёл модернизацию, 11.2008 сдан заказчику, 10.2017 прибыл в ремонт на 20 АРЗ;

04103● Су-33 №70 (15.09.1993), 279 киап, катастрофа 17.07.2001 (Т.А. Апакидзе);

04204● Су-33 №76 (15.09.1993), 279 киап, 03.10.2003–14.11.2008 средний ремонт, в 2008 г. прошёл модернизацию. В 2018 г. замечен на ЦЗС а/д Североморск-3. В 2019 г. планируется ремонт на 20 АРЗ =03.2020–рабочий на ЦЗТ

04205● Су-33 №71 RF-33702 (14.07.1993), 279 киап, 04.07.2009–17.12.2010 средний ремонт, на 25.08.2011 налёт СНЭ/ППР – 116/24 ч, 102/18 п, на 07.2013 на хранении в Североморске =03.2020–рабочий в Североморске (после ремонта)

05101● Су-33 №77 RF-33703 (16.09.1993), 12.1991 поломка на КнААПО – посадка без выпуска шасси, борт отремонтирован в минимальные сроки, в числе прочих передан в 279 киап, 10.08.2009–20.12.2010 средний ремонт, на 25.08.2011 налёт СНЭ/ППР – 195/73 ч, 270/90 п, 09.2014 полёты на комплексе НИТКА =03.2020–рабочий на ЦЗТ

05102● Су-33 №72 RF-33704 (14.07.1993), 279 киап, первым прошёл 10.01.2001–18.10.2002 средний ремонт и дооснащение, МАКС`03, 05.2013 замечен на хранении в Североморске, 20.03.2015 замечен на 20 АРЗ в ожидании ремонта. В 2019 г. замечен в завершающей стадии ремонта =2020–в полёте

05203● Су-33 №73 (13.07.1993), 279 киап, авария 11.05.2000;

05304● Су-33 №60 RF-33705 (19.03.1993), 279 киап, 22.10.2001–23.10.2003 средний ремонт и дооснащение, 06.2015 начат ремонт на 20 АРЗ. Налёт на момент начала ремонта СНЭ/ППР – 640/389 ч, 1235,6/743,2 применений (1 зацеп=2 экв. применения, 1 посадка на БВПП=1 экв. применение, 1 касание палубы = 0,4 экв. применения). В октябре 2016 г. закончен ремонт на 20 АРЗ (первый отремонтированный борт этого типа на заводе). Участник операции в Сирии. В ноябре 2019 г. замечен на ЦЗС а/д Североморск-3, борту присвоено имя «Феоктист Матковский» =07.2020–в полёте

05305● Су-33 №61 (19.03.1993), 279 киап, 29.07.2002–23.04.2005 средний ремонт и дооснащение, в мае 2013 г. замечен на хранении в Североморск-3. В 2017-2018 г. планируется ремонт на 20 АРЗ =03.2018–полёты в Пушкине

06001● Су-33 №62 RF-33707 (19.03.1993), 279 киап, 22.09.2009–11.03.2011 средний ремонт, на 25.08.2011 налёт СНЭ/ППР - 310/46 ч, 531/79 п, на 29.02.2012 наработка ППР – 95 ч, 169 п. В ноябре 2018 г. замечен на а/д Североморск-3 =03.2020–рабочий на ЦЗТ

06102● Су-33 №64 (19.03.1993), 279 киап, 05.09.2003–22.11.2008 средний ремонт, 11.2008 сдан заказчику, в мае 2013 г. замечен на хранении на а/д Североморск-3. В 2019 г. планируется ремонт на 20 АРЗ =03.2020–рабочий на ЦЗТ

06103● Су-33 №65 (20.05.1993), 279 киап, катастрофа 17.06.1996 (п/п-к Виталий А. Кузьменко);

06204● Су-33 №66 (19.04.1993), 279 киап, 26.08.2009–18.12.2010 средний ремонт, на 25.08.2011 налёт СНЭ/ППР – 374/82 ч, 598/113 п. В 2018 г. замечен на ЦЗТ а/д Североморск-3 =03.2020–рабочий на ЦЗТ

06305● Су-33 №67 (13.07.1993), 279 киап, 11.03.2012–02.11.2013 средний ремонт, на 20.11.2013 налёт СНЭ/ППР – 463/10 ч, 790/4 п, на 04.02.2014 наработка ППР – 23 ч, 21 п, авария 03.12.2016;

07301● Су-33 №68 RF-33710 (21.04.1993), 279 киап, 09.09.2009–11.03.2011 средний ремонт, на 25.08.2011 налёт СНЭ/ППР – 421/23 ч, 683/20 п, на 29.02.2012 наработка ППР – 67 ч, 93 п. В ноябре 2019 г. замечен а/д Североморск-3 =02.2021–в полёте

07302● Су-33 №80 RF-33711 (27.03.1994), 279 киап, 09.02.2001–18.10.2003 средний ремонт и дооснащение, 20.03.2015 замечен на 20 АРЗ в ожидании ремонта. В 2016 г. завершён ремонт. Летом 2019 г. замечен в Пушкине в новом камуфляже;

07403● Су-33 №81 (22.03.1994), 279 киап, 10.03.2003–07.11.2007 средний ремонт и дооснащение, 27.08.2010 замечен в Саках, в мае 2013 г. замечен на хранении в Североморск-3. В 2019 г. замечен на стоянке 20 АРЗ в ожидании ремонта;

07504● Су-33 №82 (22.03.1994), 279 киап, 30.05.1997 при посадке на БВПП самолёт получил повреждения планера и систем. Имел наработку с начала эксплуатации до момента исследования 98 часов 48 минут, 264 посадки, 51 зацеп, 15 касаний. 05.11.1998 поступил на исследование и ремонт на КнААПО, 05.11.1998–02.08.2000 восстановительный и средний ремонт, авария 05.09.2005;

07505● Су-33 №83 (22.03.1994), 279 киап ("за штатом"), в мае 2009 г., мае 2013 и марте 2020 г. замечен на хранении на а/д Североморск-3;

08201● Су-33 №84 (19.04.1994), 279 киап, 04.09.2006 замечен на длительном хранении в Североморске, 20.03.2012–02.11.2013 средний ремонт, на 20.11.2013 налёт СНЭ/ППР – 269/11 ч, 442/4 п, на 04.02.2014 наработка ППР – 18 ч, 15 п, 02.2014 полёты в Ейске. В ноябре 2019 г. замечен на ЦЗТ Североморска =2021–в полёте

08302● Су-33 №85 (19.04.1994), 279 киап, на 05.2009 на хранении в Североморске, 06.04.2012–19.12.2013 средний ремонт, 21.02.2014 перегон в Североморск-3, 02.2014 полёты в Ейске =03.2020–рабочий в Североморске (после ремонта)

08303● Су-33 №86 (11.12.1993), 279 киап, 06.02.2003–25.09.2007 средний ремонт и дооснащение. В 2018 г. планируется ремонт на 20 АРЗ =03.2020–рабочий в Североморске (после ремонта)

08404● Су-33 №87 (19.04.1994), 279 киап, 30.12.2002–24.09.2007 восстановительный ремонт, средний ремонт и дооснащение. В 2018 г. планируется ремонт на 20 АРЗ =03.2020–рабочий в Североморске (после ремонта)

08-05● Су-33 №нет, КнААПО, авария 26.12.1994, потерян во время планового испытательного полёта в результате ошибки пилотирования;

09301● Су-33 №88 (02.10.1997), 279 киап, 05.09.2005 обрыва троса при зацепе, 20.04.2012–27.12.2013 средний ремонт, в документах указывается как «09501». 21.02.2014 перелёт после ремонта в Североморск-3, в феврале 2014 г. полёты в Ейске. Участник операции в Сирии. В 2019 г. присвоено имя «Тимур Апакидзе». В ноябре 2019 г. замечен на ЦЗТ а/д Североморск-3 =2021–в полёте

09-02● Су-33 №нет, КнААПО, заказчику не сдавался, «в конце 90-х там оставалась одна машина, которую военные так и не взяли, вероятно именно её и решили поставить на памятник», замечен 08.2012 на дне открытых дверей, планируется установка памятника на территории КнААПО, получил №70 им. Тимура Апакидзе (второй с таким б/н). 17.07.2013 состоялось торжественное открытие памятника;

09-03● Су-33 №нет – недостроенный фюзеляж, на 2014 г. находится на задворках КнААПО;

09-04● Су-33 №нет – недостроенный фюзеляж, на 2014 г. находится на задворках КнААПО;

Боевой состав 279 полка. Информационную справку о дальних походах авианосной группы подготовил форумчанин Polikarpoff.

* Эксплуатанты Су-33*

1989 ◙ *3 НИУ* 8 ГНИИ ВВС (в/ч 36851), а/д Кировское, близ Феодосии, Крым
11.02.1992 переименован в ГАНИЦ ВС Украины. До этого 5 Су-27К перегнали в ОКБ Сухого (Москва), на аэродроме остались участвовавший в программе Су-33 опытный Т10-3 и Т10К-7 – который к тому времени был в неисправном состоянии и не смог взлететь.

05.04.1994 ◙ *279 киап* ВВС СФ (в/ч 98613), а/д Североморск-3, Мурманская обл.
В феврале 1992 г. 279 омшап вместе с 38 окплвп вошёл в состав 57 скад (смешанной корабельной Смоленской Краснознамённой авиационной дивизии). В том же году руководством ВМФ было принято решение вооружить полк Су-27К.
279 мшап 01.12.1993 был переименован в 279 киап. 01–05.04.1993 состоялся перегон лётчиками ГЛИЦ (Н.Ф. Диордица, А.М. Раевский, А.А. Иванов, В.С. Петруша) первых 4 Су-33 в Североморск-3. Личный состав части приступил к практическому переучиванию на новый тип АТ. Первыми самолёт освоили лётчики В.В. Дубовой, К.Б. Кочкарёв, И.С. Кожин.
С апреля 1993 г. по апрель 1994 г. 24 Су-33 поступили в 279 киап, крайняя серийная машина (25-я) была поставлена с завода-изготовителя осенью 1997 г.
В 1994 г. полк передал свои Су-25 в состав 88 омшап ВВС СФ. В том же году для обучения лётчиков переданы два учебных Су-27УБ из Липецка и Кубинки. С 1994 г. на основании достигнутой договорённости между Правительствами России и Украины полк продолжил использование комплекса НИТКА для подготовки лётного состава. 31.08.1994 лётчик 279 киап п/п-к И.С. Кожин на Су-33 впервые совершил посадку на палубу ТАКР «Адмирал Кузнецов».
В 1995 г. 1-я эскадрилья полка вошла в состав сил постоянной боевой готовности ВВС флота. 09.05.1995 в день 50-летия Победы пять Су-33 участвовали в воздушном параде над Поклонной горой в г. Москве.
К концу 1995 г. полк имел в своём составе 24 Су-33 (1 и 2 АЭ), а в 3 АЭ – 7 Су-25УТГ и 1 Су-27УБ. Позднее, взамен утраченного (авария 21.01.1995) в полк из Липецка был передан ещё один Су-27УБ.
1 АЭ: бортовые №60 – №73, №76 – эмблема в виде орла
2 АЭ: бортовые №77 – №88 – эмблема в виде тигра
С 23.12.1995 по 22.03.1996 лётчики полка участвовали в БС на такр «Адмирал Кузнецов», совершив 524 полёта над водами Атлантики и Средиземного моря.
В июле 1996 г. 4 Су-33 участвовали в воздушном параде в Санкт-Петербурге в ознаменование 300-летия Российского флота и в честь Дня Воздушного флота.
С 1997 г. 279 киап является лидером среди частей ВВС в освоении ближнего воздушного боя и нестандартного маневрирования на самолётах 4-го поколения. В том же году лётчики полка приступили к освоению программы заправки самолётов в воздухе.
После расформирования 01.05.1998 управления 57 скад, полк стал именоваться 279 окиап (отдельным корабельным истребительным авиационный полком) и принял в наследие от 57 дивизии почётное наименование «Смоленский» и орден Красного Знамени.
Хотя палубные истребители уже более пяти лет находились на вооружении полка, только 31.08.1998 согласно Указу Президента РФ самолёт Су-33 (Су-27К) был официально принят на вооружение авиации ВМФ.
В октябре-ноябре 1999 г. большинство строевых лётчиков полка освоили посадку на палубу и взлёт с такр «Адмирал Кузнецов» в ночных условиях.
С 2000 г. самолёты Су-33 проходят ремонт и «малую» модернизацию на заводе-изготовителе в Комсомольск-на-Амуре.
С 22.09.2004 по 22.10.2004 полк участвовал в дальнем походе в Северо-Восточной Атлантике на борту такр «Адмирал Кузнецов».
С 23.08.2005 по 14.09.2005 экипажи полка участвовали в боевой службе на борту такр «Адмирал Кузнецов» в северной части Атлантического океана.
Указом Президента №535 от 09.05.2005 за большие успехи в освоении корабельной авиационной техники, высокие показатели в лётной подготовке и в целях сохранения и приумножения боевых традиций лётчиков-североморцев 279 отдельному корабельному истребительному авиационному Смоленскому Краснознамённому полку ВВС Северного флота было присвоено почётное наименование «имени дважды Героя Советского Союза Б.Ф. Сафонова».

* Лётные происшествия Су-33*

●27.09.1988 авария Т10К-1 №37 (нет), 3-е управление 8 ГНИИ, ГСС Николай Фёдорович Садовников (лётчик-испытатель)
Первый лётный прототип, 08.09.1987 начало ЛКИ в Саках, потерян в аварии.

●26.12.1994 авария Су-33 №нет (08-05), КнААПО, заводской лётчик-испытатель Н.П. Неснов
Потерян во время планового испытательного полёта на КнААПО в результате ошибки пилотирования.

●17.06.1996 катастрофа Су-33 №65 (06103), 279 киап, лётчик 1-го класса зам. ком. АЭ п/п-к Виталий А. Кузьменко
Официальные выводы комиссии по расследованию катастрофы:
Полётное задание включало комплексное выполнение Упр. №114/126/135 КБП КИА – 95: “Зачётный полет на перехват и атаку воздушной цели”, “Полет” на сложный пилотаж в наклонной плоскости” и “Тренировочный полет в облаках”.
ДСМУ. После окончания задания в зоне лётчик на Н=3700 м выполнил выход в расчётную точку (Д=25 км) и по команде РБЗ приступил к выполнению захода на посадку в режиме “Возврат” и снижению до Н=900 м.
На удалении 14 км от аэродрома при снижении, для выхода на курс, обратный посадочному, лётчик ввёл самолёт в левый разворот. На Н=2000…1200 м, вероятнее всего, из-за возникших сомнений лётчика в правильности показаний ИКП-81 полётная ситуация переросла в сложную. Такое предположение основано на анализе материалов бортовых средств ОК полёта самолёта: до данного момента лётчик пилотировал плавными координированными движениями. Вод в разворот с первоначальным креном около 16º был выполнен двойными движениями РУС с угловой скоростью 4 º/сек. и через 15 сек. отклонением левой педали на ¼ её хода крен был увеличен до 50º при положении РУС, близким к нейтральному. Вод самолёта в облачность 1-го яруса с переменными параметрами (уменьшением левого крена с угловой скоростью до 15 º/сек., вертикальной скорости снижения от 30 м/с до 2 м/с и угла тангажа от –7º до –4º) и сомнения лётчика в показаниях ИКП – 81 повлияли на перерастание сложной ситуации в аварийную.
За 17 сек. до столкновения с землёй с уменьшением левого крена от 50º до 40º, при Vу=30 м/с. на Н=855…821 м и V=580 км/ч ситуация переросла в аварийную.
При выводе самолёта из разворота лётчиком были допущены некоординированные отклонения рулей управления:
при уменьшении левого крена до ноля градусов – отклонения правой педали на более ¼ её хода, что привело к вращению самолёта с угловой скоростью 15-18 º/сек и созданию угла правого крена до 52º;
в перевёрнутом положении самолёта – отклонения РУС в продольном канале и создание нормальной перегрузки до 2,75 ед., что привело к резкому увеличению вертикальной скорости полёта самолёта (до 130 м/с.) и интенсивной потере высоты.
На Н=620 м за 4,6 сек. до столкновения самолёта с землёй при V=600 км/ч, углах крена +150º и наклона траектории –50º полётная ситуация переросла в катастрофическую (высота безопасного катапультирования при данных параметрах полёта превысила фактическую высоту полёта). За 2,8 сек. до столкновения лётчик, не освобождая РУС по усилиям, включил режим “Приведения к горизонту” ( при углах крена +138º и тангажа –57º), а за 1,1 сек. до столкновения после выхода самолёта под облака привёл в действие систему аварийного покидания. Самолёт на V=640 км/ч с углами крена +4º и тангажа – 38º, при нормальной перегрузке 3,6 ед. столкнулся с землёй и полностью разрушился. Лётчик из-за недостатка высоты погиб.
Причиной АП явилась потеря лётчиком пространственной ориентировки, которая обусловлена: 
- появлением, наиболее вероятно у лётчика сомнения в правильности показаний по крену командно-пилотажного индикатора (ИКП-81);
- конструктивным (эргономическим) недостатком пилотажного оборудования самолёта Су-27К – отсутствием дублирующего авиагоризонта;
- отсутствием в РЛЭ самолёта Су-27к достаточных рекомендаций по использованию ИЛС в процессе пилотирования и по действиям при отказе ИКП-81 или двух ИК-ВК.

●30.05.1997 инцидент Су-33 №82 (07504), 279 киап, п/п-к п/п-к Валерий Петрович Хвеженко (1-й класс)
Производился облёт самолёта Су-33 после выполнения регламентных работ. На высоте 2000 метров лётчик приступил к проверке системы выпуска шасси. Поставив кран шасси в положение "Выпущено", В. Хвеженко обнаружил, что сигнализация выпущенного положения основной левой стойки шасси не горит. Вторая попытка не принесла положительного результата. Об отказе было доложено руководителю полётов. По командам с земли лётчик применил аварийную систему выпуска шасси, создавая при этом знакопеременные перегрузки с целью "додавливания" стойки, однако она не вставала на замок. Руководитель полётов визуально наблюдал стойку шасси в выпущенном положении, но утверждать, встала ли стойка на замок, не мог.

Согласно РЛЭ самолёта Су-33 в данной ситуации лётчику необходимо катапультироваться. Подполковник В. Хвеженко взвесил ситуацию и запросил разрешение произвести посадку и спасти дорогостоящую технику. Разрешение было дано.

Приземление произошло штатно с незначительным правым креном. Но, как только произошло обжатие левой стойки, она начала медленно складываться, самолёт стало разворачивать влево. В момент касания левой плоскости о взлётно-посадочную полосу началась сильная тряска и перегрузки. Самолёт развернуло на 30 градусов относительно оси ВПП. Своевременно были выключены двигатели, закрыты пожарные краны и обесточен самолёт. Сойдя с полосы, самолёт столкнулся с бруствером из снега и остановился.

Высокое самообладание и мужество, мастерское пилотирование позволили п/п-ку В.П. Хвеженко сохранить авиационную технику.

●11.05.2000 авария Су-33 №73 (05203), 279 киап, зам. начальника ОБП ВВС СФ п-к Павел Павлович Кретов (лётчик-снайпер)

При выполнении задания в зоне днём в ПМУ произошла авария самолёта Су-33, пилотируемого военным лётчиком-снайпером, заместителем начальника отдела боевой подготовки объединения полковником П.П. Кретовым. 

Лётчик выполнял 1-й полёт в первом часу лётной смены по комплексному полётному заданию по упражнениям № 226/215/ 408 КБП КИА-95 г. “Тренировочный полёт пары на сложный пилотаж на малой высоте”, “Полёт на отработку тактических приёмов воздушного боя на малых высотах” и “Тренировочный полёт на нестандартное боевое маневрирование”.
Целью упражнения являлась отработка навыков лётчика в выполнении нестандартного боевого маневрирования со сменой и смещением плоскости манёвра и нестандартных манёвров типа “колокол” и “кобра Пугачёва”.

На 23-й мин. полёта лётчик допустил ошибку в действиях по выводу из манёвра “кобра Пугачёва”, резко отклонив РУС в положение "от себя" в балансировочное положение при угле кабрирования 70 град. (согласно методике выполнения данного манёвра, лётчик на выводе должен плавно отклонить РУС в балансировочное положение при проходе линии горизонта с таким темпом, чтобы зафиксировать самолёт при угле атаки 10-15 град.). Это привело к увеличению угловой скорости вращения самолёта по углу тангажа с последующим увеличением угла пикирования до 70 град. и выходу самолёта на отрицательные значения угла атаки с левым креном до 29 град. После вывода из пикирования допущенную ошибку лётчик правильно проанализировать не смог, задание не прекратил, принял решение на повторное выполнение фигуры. Ввод в манёвр осуществил на 27-й мин. полёта на высоте 5300 м, при выводе из которого допустил аналогичную ошибку: преждевременно, энергично (за 1,5 с) отклонил РУС в балансировочное положение при угле кабрирования 70 град., что привело к развитию значительной (25 град./с) угловой скорости вращения по углу тангажа, энергичному (за 5 с) уменьшению угла тангажа до создания угла пикирования 56 град. (так называемой “отмашке”), выходу на большие отрицательные значения угла атаки с левым креном 38 град. и правым углом скольжения более 30 град. при полностью отклонённой РУС в положение "на себя". Самолёт с отрицательной перегрузкой 1,6 ед. на высоте 5200 м и скорости менее 200 км/ч выполнил левую полубочку и перешёл в перевёрнутый штопор. Экипаж сопровождающего самолёта, наблюдая развитие особой ситуации, неоднократно подавал лётчику команды на включение форсажного режима работы двигателей и выполнение полубочки. Лётчик установил РУДы в форсажное положение - сигнализация о включении форсажных режимов работы двигателей в кабине сработала, однако они не включились из-за нарушения подачи топлива к двигателям. Определив левое вращение самолёта, лётчик в целях его предотвращения путём установления «разнотяга» двигателей перевёл РУД правого двигателя в положение “МГ”. Через 44 сек. от момента срыва самолёта в перевёрнутый штопор на высоте полёта 3100 м из-за прекращения подачи топлива к двигателям вследствие его полной выработки из бачка-аккумулятора при полёте с отрицательной перегрузкой выключился левый двигатель, а через 45 сек. - правый. Через 48 сек. после срыва в штопор на высоте 2500 м включился автоматический запуск левого двигателя, и через 58-й сек. на высоте 1900 м - правого, однако, из-за отсутствия топлива в топливном бачке-аккумуляторе, он стал невозможен. На 71 сек. после срыва самолёта в штопор лётчик принял решение на катапультирование и на высоте 1560 м, при углах крена 152 град. и тангажа на пикирование 18 град., за 18 с до столкновения самолёта с землёй привёл в действие систему аварийного покидания самолёта. 

Самолёт при ударе о землю разрушился. Лётчик невредим. На земле жертв и разрушений нет. Через 1 ч 42 мин. после катапультирования лётчик был поднят на борт вертолёта ПСС. 

Недостатки и упущения, выявленные при расследовании АП, и их влияние на возникновение, развитие особой ситуации и исход полёта

В организации полётов:
методическое обеспечение полётов на нестандартное боевое маневрирование недостаточное: отсутствуют методические разработки по выполнению фигур “колокол” и “кобра Пугачёва”, методика восстановления утраченных навыков в полётах не соответствует требованиям КБП КИА-95 г., не определён порядок проведения проверок техники пилотирования лётного состава по элементам нестандартного маневрирования, выявлено слабое методическое сопровождение освоения лётным составом части нестандартного боевого маневрирования для подготовки полётов с корабля;
в нарушение требований программы подготовки лётного состава объединения по освоению фигур нестандартного маневрирования, утверждённой командующим авиацией ВМФ 15 сентября 1997 г., лётчик при первоначальном освоении фигур “колокол” и “кобра Пугачёва” допускал комплексирование упражнений, вследствие чего выполнялось меньшее количество фигур, чем положено по заданию. Прохождение программы подготовки было необоснованно растянуто по срокам, допускались длительные перерывы по данному виду, а контрольные полёты при восстановлении навыков после перерывов не выполнялись;
контроль за лётной подготовкой инспекторов объединения со стороны руководящего состава ослаблен, что привело к выпуску в полёт лётчика с утраченными навыками в технике пилотирования по данному виду полётов;
в нарушение требований ст. 73 и 77 Руководства по организации объективного контроля в авиации ВМФ, межполётный и полный контроль полётных заданий лётчика на боевое маневрирование не проводился;
в инструкции по производству полётов на аэродроме данные об аэродроме и средствах связи и РТО полётов не соответствовали формуляру аэродрома, акту обследования на соответствие Нормам годности к эксплуатации военных аэродромов от 17.8.1999 г. и акту проверки технического состояния аэродрома и пригодности его к эксплуатации от 29.10.1999 г.;
в нарушение требований ст. 82 НПП-88 г. на предполётных указаниях командиром полка не были указаны конкретные меры безопасности, обусловленные фактическими метеоусловиями и характером выполняемых полётов, особенности выполнения полётных заданий и эксплуатации авиационной техники;
в нарушение требований ст. 65 Руководства по организации объективного контроля полётов в авиации ВМФ, при оформлении плановых таблиц полётов не были определены самолёты, подлежащие контролю работоспособности и ответственные лица, осуществляющие данный контроль;
результаты облётов самолётов Су-27уб и Су-33 на соответствие их годности к выполнению нестандартного боевого маневрирования должным образом не оформлялись.
В действиях экипажа:
лётчиком была допущена ошибка при выполнении фигуры нестандартного боевого манёвра “кобра Пугачёва”;
лётчиком было принято неграмотное решение на повторное выполнение манёвра без анализа причины возникшего отклонения при выполнении первой фигуры.
В обеспечении полётов:
в нарушение требований ст.31 НАПСС-90 г., в состав экипажа поисково-спасательного вертолёта Ка-27пс не была включена СПДГ;
аэродром Североморск-3, в соответствии с актом проверки от 29 октября 1999 г., признан ограниченно пригодным к эксплуатации (после единичных взлётов и посадок необходимо обязательное проведение внеочередных осмотров покрытия ВПП). Искусственное покрытие ВПП требует капитального ремонта в летний период 2000 г., маркировка аэродрома не соответствует требованиям ст. 41 НГВА-92 г.
В инженерно-авиационном обеспечении полётов:
в нарушение требований ст. 148 НИАО-90 г. и п. 00.10.00.14 Регламента технического обслуживания РТО № Т-10К, в период с 27 июля 1993 г. по 22 июля 1998 г. на самолёте регламентные работы не проводились;
в нарушение требований пункта 00.10.00.38 РТО № 10К, не все изменения, вносимые в регламент технической обслуживания, заверяются должностными лицами ИАС части;
облёты самолётов после выполнения регламентных работ через 24 месяца выполняются с нарушением программ (не выдерживаются установленные высоты и заданные скорости полёта);
самолёты выводятся на длительное хранение в неисправном состоянии.
Расследование аварии продолжается. О её причинах и рекомендациях по предотвращению подобных АП будет информация в очередном экспресс-бюллетене.

...информирую, что причиной аварии Су-33, происшедшей 11 мая 2000 г., явилось попадание самолёта в перевёрнутый штопор с последующим самовыключением двигателей, с выводом из которого лётчик не справился.
Попадание самолёта в штопор явилось следствием ошибочных действий лётчика при выполнении нестандартного боевого маневрирования, которые были вызваны недостатками в методическом обеспечении таких полётов и низким уровнем натренированности по данному виду подготовки.
Самовыключение двигателей произошло из-за полной выработки топлива из бачка-аккумулятора, обеспечивающего его подачу при действии на самолёт отрицательных перегрузок.

●16.06.2000 предпосылка Су-27КУБ №21 (02502), КБ Сухого, лётчик-испытатель Виктор Пугачёв
16 июня 2000 года произошла предпосылка к лётному происшествию, самолёт сел, был потушен титановый пожар.
Проходил полёт на отработку трансзвуковых режимов. Во время разгона на форсаже самолёт начало резко трясти, Виктор Пугачёв убрал форсаж и отдал ручку от себя с целью снизить скорость полёта. Далее последовал резкий удар, сорвало левую створку фонаря, правая треснула пополам, оторвало левое ПГО (обломками разбило остекление кабины и повредило ВЗ с килем). Начался пожар левого двигателя. Кресло штурмана «развернуло» поэтому возможность катапультирования не рассматривалась. Несмотря на все повреждения, Виктор Пугачёв сумел посадить самолёт. К новому 2001 году повреждения были устранены и машина возобновила программу испытаний. Позднее было доработано ПГО и установлены двигатели с УВТ.

Хронология аварии:
- полностью оторвало левое ПГО,
- оно попало в левый воздухозаборник и срезало его от начала до 28 шпангоута, срезало наискосок – внешнюю стенку от середины в начале и под корень в конце. Нижнюю стенку в начале целиком, в конце чуть меньше половины.
- обломки воздухозаборника попали в двигатель,
- начался пожар левого мотора,
- на гондоле, в районе камеры сгорания со стороны ПСС образовались два прогара, один размером с кулак, другой – меньше,
- одновременно сорвало левую створку фонаря, она попала в адаптивный носок крыла и снесла одну секцию,
- далее створка или оторванный носок попадает в стабилизатор и рубит его посередине хорды до первого лонжерона.

●17.07.2001 катастрофа Су-33 №70 (04103), 279 киап, зам. ком. МА ВМФ России ген. м-р Тимур Автандилович Апакидзе (лётчик-снайпер)

17 июля на аэродроме Остров (444 ЦБП и ПЛС МА ВМФ) произошла катастрофа Су-33 пилотируемого заместителем командующего МА ВМФ генерал-майором Т.А. Апакидзе, лётчиком снайпером. При выполнения показательного пилотажа на воздушном празднике в честь 85-й годовщины МА ВМФ после манёвра «Ухо» для выхода в точку начала следующего манёвра (проход над ВПП во взлётно-посадочной конфигурации с имитацией посадки на палубу) применил энергичное торможение (убрал обороты до режима «МГ», выпустил тормозной щиток) и увеличил интенсивность разворота (угол атаки постоянно увеличивался). Кран шасси поставил на выпуск на V=285 км\ч.

В дальнейшем лётчик основное внимание сосредоточил на выходе в свор ВПП и упустил контроль за режимом полёта. Не выпуск закрылков не обнаружил, рост угла атаки более 24 град. не определил. Не имея возможности получения информации об увеличении угла более 24 град. в виде дополнительных усилий на РУС от ограничителя предельного угла атаки и перегрузки (ОПР был отключён перед полётом), допустил выход самолёта на углы атаки 27-29 град. при достижении этого угла атаки на Н=270 м, V=265 км\ч и крене 42 град. снижаясь с вертикальной скоростью около 45 м/с, предпринял попытку вывода самолёта из крена с одновременным энергичным (за 1 секунду) переводом РУД из положения «МГ» в положение «Особый режим» и уборкой тормозного щитка.

Вывод из крена выполнил только отклонением РУС влево, педали оставались неподвижны. В силу отсутствия поперечной управляемости на углах атаки более 28 град., самолёт на данные действия не реагировал. Через 2 секунды после отклонения РУС влево, лётчик отклонил педели влево, на высоте около 180 м , скорости 215 км\ч самолёт начал уменьшать крен. На высоте около 40 м, скорости 140 км\ч самолёт вышел из крена на угле атаки 29,8 град. Вертикальная скорость снижения при этом была около 50 м\с. Для снижения вертикальной скорости отклонением РУС на себя лётчик вывел самолёт за предельные углы атаки. Самолёт перешёл на режим парашютирования. Розжиг форсажа и увеличение оборотов двигателей до 92-93% оказались недостаточными для вывода самолёта из режима снижения. Самолёт через 3 мин 45 с после взлёта на удалении 1350 м от торца ВПП не долетев 250 м до оси с курсом отличающемся от курса ВПП на величину 77 град., столкнулся с землёй и разрушился.

Лётчик момент перерастания сложной ситуации в аварийную определить не смог, несмотря на команду РП: «…катапультируйся!», средствами спасения не воспользовался и погиб.

Причиной АП явилась потеря лётчиком контроля за режимом полёта при выполнении сложного пространственного манёвра с выходом за эксплуатационные ограничения самолёта в условиях повышенной психологической мотивации демонстрационного полёта.
АП обусловили:
- упущения в организации полётов лётного состава управления Морской авиации ВМФ;
- недостатки нормативных документов, регламентирующих выполнение полётов на высший пилотаж в Морской авиации ВМФ;
- недостатки организации и обеспечения демонстрационных полётов;
- переоценка лётчиком своих возможностей.

●05.09.2005 авария Су-33 №82 (07504), 279 киап, ком. эск. п/п-к Юрий Александрович Корнеев
Днём в ПМУ при посадке на палубу такр «Адмирал Кузнецов» из-за обрыва троса аэрофинишёра был потерян самолёт Су-33. Система катапультирования сработала штатно. Самолёт упал в море, а лётчик был спасён вертолётом АСС.

●03.12.2016 авария Су-33 №67 (06305), 279 киап
В Средиземном море у берегов Сирии проводились полёты. При посадке произошёл обрыв троса, самолёт выкатился за пределы палубы и упал в море. Лётчик катапультировался и был поднят на ТАКР. Ведётся расследование л/п.

Корректировки и дополнения приветствуются! Страница обновляется по мере поступления новых данных!

----------


## APKAH

*Реестр Су-25УТГ*

В начале 1988 г. на У-УАЗе доработали с усилением конструкции серийный Су-25УБ #05-10, в марте его перегнали на ЛИС ОКБ  где продолжили работы по переоборудованию в опытный Т8УТГ-1. Демонтированы все прицельные системы и вооружения, усилили амортизаторы основных опор шасси, в хвостовой части фюзеляжа установили посадочный гак. Основным назначением самолёта являлось обучение пилотов корабельной авиации выполнению взлёта и посадки на палубу авианесущих кораблей проекта 1143.5.

13139● Т8УТГ-1 №08 (25.02.1988), п/п 01.09.1988, с 24.10.1988 по 11.02.1990 испытания на «НИТКе» (по программе выполнен 241 полёт), 01.11.1989 первая посадка на ТАКР. В начале 1989-го поставлен на доработку, с 01.08.1989 испытания в Саках продолжены. 02.1990 перебазирован на доработку и устранению замечаний в ЛИДБ ОКБ в Жуковский. Весной 1990-го снова передан на «НИТКу» для испытаний. В начале 1992 года разобран и перевезен в сборочный цех ОКБ Сухого в Москве. 05.1992 самолёт собран и передан на ЛИИДБ ОКБ Сухого. С 15.10.1992 начало полётов на ТАКР Кузнецов. В 1994-1995 годах "Штурмовики Сухого" начал разработку эскизного проекта установки на Су-25УТГ складного крыла, в 1998 году на У-УАЗе установили на Т8УТГ-1 макет складного крыла и показали самолёт на МАКС`99. В 2001 году установили рабочее крыло, но до полётов так дело и не дошло. В сентябре 2004 г. замечен в цеху 121 АРЗ;

В 1990 году на У-УАЗ была выпущена первая партия из пяти Су-25УТГ. 11.07.1990 в 100 киап (в/ч 45782) пришли первые машины. Помимо заводской У-УАЗовской эмблемы «медведь», машины получили эмблему 3-ей АЭ – «белую чайку». Вторая партия, выпущенная в 1991-1992 году отправилась в Североморск. После развала СССР в апреле 1992 г. четыре борта достались Украине, машины в том же году были переведены в 299 кшап. Третья партия выпущена в 1993-1994 годах и состояла из четырёх бортов. Чуть позже в 1994 г. два украинских Су-25УТГ были обменяны с 279 киап на Су-25УБ. Общий выпуск на У-УАЗе составил 14 Су-25УТГ.

* Авиазавод №99 / У-УАЗ : Су-25УТГ 382201ХХХХХ*

Первая партия, 1990 г.:

28670● Су-25УТГ №60 (15.06.1990), с 11.07.1990 в 100 киап, в 1992-1993 годах передан в 299 кшап, получил №60, осенью 1993 г.  передан в ГАНИЦ ВС Украины (Кировское), получил №42, продан в апреле 2011 г. в США, прибыл в Лос-Анжелес 13.07.2011, покупатель зарегистрирован в Рено, штат Невада;

31291● Су-25УТГ №61 (1990), с 11.07.1990 в 100 киап, авария 30.11.1990, ночью при выполнении полёта в СМУ при посадке лётчик вместо шасси выпустил тормозной гак и совершил посадку на ВПП. Самолёт получил повреждения, лётчик невредим. 07.04.1993 борт был списан (не восстанавливался), впоследствии вероятно утилизирован;

31327● Су-25УТГ №62 (1990), с 11.07.1990 в 100 киап, в 1992-1993 годах передан в 299 кшап, получил  №62, осенью 1993 г. передан в ГАНИЦ ВС Украины (Кировское), получил  №43, в сентябре 2007 г. продан Китай;

31368● Су-25УТГ №63 (1990), с 11.07.1990 в 100 киап, в 1992-1993 годах передан в 299 кшап, получил  №63, в 1994 г. передан в 279 киап, получил №17, в 2000-е выведен из эксплуатации, ориентировочно в 2015 г. прошёл ремонт, получил RF-33724 =03.2020–рабочий на ЦЗТ

31415● Су-25УТГ №64 (28.06.1990), с 11.07.1990 в 100 киап, с 04.1992 в ГАНИЦ ВС Украины, получил №64, в 1994 г. передан в 279 киап, позже получил №18, 24.05.2008 находится в Кубинке, в 2012 г. закончен ремонт на 121 АРЗ, 08.2013 замечен в Североморске. В ноябре 2019 г. замечен на ЦЗС а/д Североморск-3 =03.2020–в полёте

Вторая партия: 8–10.04.1992 проходила приёмка на заводе, 28.04.1992 перегон в Канск, 14.05.1992 – в Камень-на-Оби, 25.05.1992 – в Каменск-Уральский и Котлас, 26.05.1992 прибытие в Североморск-3.

41157● Су-25УТГ №07 (04.1992), 279 киап, 08.1996, проходил ремонт на ремонт на 67 АРЗ, 18.10.2004 авария при посадке на ТАКР, повреждён силовой набор, отправка на 121 АРЗ – оценили что восстановление нецелесообразно, списан, отбуксирован в отстойник на а/д Кубинка, используется как источник запчастей =2015–там же

41172● Су-25УТГ №08 (04.1992), передан в 279 киап, 08.1996, на август 2012 г. более 150 посадок на палубу ТАКР =03.2012–в полёте

41193● Су-25УТГ №09 (04.1992), 279 киап, катастрофа 27.11.1992, погибли лётчик-штурман 57 СКАД п/п-к В.В. Демьяненко и инструктор ст. инспектор-лётчик ВВС СФ п-к А.Н. Кондратьев.

41254● Су-25УТГ №11 (04.1992), 279 киап, в 1994-1995 годах доработки на ЛИИДБ ОКБ Сухого, после возвращён в 279 киап, участник МАКС`99, 12.03.2012 замечен на стоянке в Североморск-3;

Третья партия, 1993-1994 г.:

41271● Су-25УТГ №12 (05.1993), 279 киап, впервые замечен в 1996 г., в августе 2012 г. замечен на 121 АРЗ, в мае 2013 г. получил №03, передан в 190 усап 859 ЦБП и ПЛС (Ейск), ориентировочно летом 2015 г. получил №07 RF-33729 =06.2018–на стоянке в Ейске

41303● Су-25УТГ №14 (05.1993), 279 киап, 05.2012 замечен на стоянке 121 АРЗ в Кубинке, летом 2013 г. закончен ремонт, получил №06, передан в 190 усап 859 ЦБП и ПЛС (Ейск), позже получил р/н RF-33730, ориентировочно летом 2015 г. получил №06 =06.2018–на стоянке в Ейске

41345● Су-25УТГ №15 (05.1993), 279 киап, прошёл ремонт на 67 АРЗ, впервые замечен 09.1994 =07.2015–в полёте

41417● Су-25УТГ №нет (1993?), КБ Сухого, задействован в отработке перспективных программ по тематике палубной модификации Су-25. На 2018 г. находится в отстойнике 121 АРЗ;

41880● Су-25УТГ №16 (1994), 279 киап. Во второй половине 2012 г. прошёл ремонт на 121 АРЗ, получил RF-33732, 17.12.2012 замечен на перегоне в Бесовце. В ноябре 2019 г. замечен на ЦЗС а/д Североморск-3 =03.2020–рабочий на ЦЗТ

Корректировки и дополнения приветствуются! Страница обновляется по мере поступления новых данных!

----------


## PPV

Первые две опытные машины 10К-1 и 10К-2 строились по кооперации ОКБ и Комсомольска, и не имели серийного номера.
"03200● Т10К-00 №нет (1990) – для стат.испытаний" - такой машины не было.
10К-7 - бортового номера не наносили.
Да, еще, н.п. называется Фаустово, я полагаю, что производное от "Фауст"...

----------


## APKAH

> Первые две опытные машины 10К-1 и 10К-2 строились по кооперации ОКБ и Комсомольска, и не имели серийного номера.
> "03200● Т10К-00 №нет (1990) – для стат.испытаний" - такой машины не было.


А кому же тогда принадлежат серийные номера #01-02, #01-03 ?

Получается для стат. испытаний было всего две машины? 

Известно ли где находятся Су-33 на хранении (или правильнее на консервации), несколько мертвых стоят под открытым небом в Североморске, а остальные где-нибудь в закрытых ангарах на КнААПО?  :Confused: 
Известно ли где находятся эти машины №63, №71, №74, №75, №84 ? 

Судя снимкам Google Maps в Североморске-3 наблюдается 17 силуэтов "Т10", один из которых вероятно спарка №20, то есть остальные 16 это Су-33 из которых минимум 10 рабочих машин. Где остальные Су-33...Также там же наблюдается 6 Су-25УТГ, из которых как минимум 2 рабочих.

----------


## FLOGGER

Фауст-патрон или Фауст Гёте? :Smile:

----------


## PPV

> А кому же тогда принадлежат серийные номера #01-02, #01-03 ?
> Получается для стат. испытаний было всего две машины? 
> ...


А почему вы уверены, что 01-02 и 01-03 вообще были?
В отношении статиспытаний - все точно...

----------


## APKAH

Вероятно серия Су-33 на КнААПО не со второй серии начиналась...#02-01Что представляла из себя первая серия "изделия Т10К" на КнААПО ?  :Confused: 
Т10К-0 вообще из первой серии или он тоже не имеет заводского номера?

Насчет Т10К-1 и Т10К-2, вероятно их в ММЗ "Кулон" впервые в воздух поднимали а не на КнААПО, отсюда и нет з/н ?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Антон

Недавно на соседнем форуме считали Су33



> Ну значит подведем итог: на сегодняшний день есть 10 фотографий реально летающих Су33+по словам Пилота, несколько бортов готовят для капремонта/модернизации.
> Итак по бортам: 60, 62, 64, 66, 67, 68, 77, 78, 81, 87
> +еще есть фотки других бортов но большей давности (около года): 80,79,86,88 
> по 65,83 +1(не видно номера)  борту есть фотки но по ним видно что самолёты давно не проходили капремонт

----------


## PPV

> Вероятно серия Су-33 на КнААПО не со второй серии начиналась...#02-01Что представляла из себя первая серия "изделия Т10К" на КнААПО ? 
> Т10К-0 вообще из первой серии или он тоже не имеет заводского номера?
> 
> Насчет Т10К-1 и Т10К-2, вероятно их в ММЗ "Кулон" впервые в воздух поднимали а не на КнААПО, отсюда и нет з/н ?


В предыдущем посте "ашипся", 01-01, конечно, была, это 10К-0, на этом 1-я серия и кончилась.
По поводу 10К-1 и К-2 я же написал выше - это были опытные машины, делали их по кооперации, с окончательной сборкой в ОКБ и поднимали, конечно, не на заводе, а в ОКБ, точнее, в ЛИИ им. Громова, где это, обычно и происходило со всеми первыми опытными машинами после 1945-го...

----------


## A.F.

Насколько помню, крайним (26-м) построенным серийным самолетом был 09-01 и произошло это в 1996 году. 09-02 и 09-03 были заложены (находились на сборке), но заказчику не сдавались.
И еще дополнение. Первым ремонт с т.н. малой модернизацией прошел 05-02 (в 2002), следом за ним 07-02, 05-04, 04-02, 05-05. Самый же первый ремонт на заводе (после поломки) был в 2000-м (07-04).
И еще. Машина для повторно стат.исп. 03-05 вроде бы 10К-10 называлась

----------


## PPV

Нет, Андрюша, обозначения 10К-10 не было...

----------


## APKAH

> Насколько помню, крайним (26-м) построенным серийным самолетом был 09-01 и произошло это в 1996 году. 09-02 и 09-03 были заложены (находились на сборке), но заказчику не сдавались.
> И еще дополнение. Первым ремонт с т.н. малой модернизацией прошел 05-02 (в 2002), следом за ним 07-02, 05-04, 04-02, 05-05. Самый же первый ремонт на заводе (после поломки) был в 2000-м (07-04).
> И еще. Машина для повторно стат.исп. 03-05 вроде бы 10К-10 называлась


#05-02 это какой номер Су-33?
Насколько писали ранее на форумах т.н. "малая модернизация" включала в себя:
- "свежую" покраску,
- установку станции Л-150 «Пастель»,
- установку спутниковой навигационной системы,
- замену двигателей на АЛ-31Ф-М1

А вот новая "средняя модернизация", первым которую прошел Т10К-6 так называемый капитально восстановительный ремонт с обновлением оборудования, включает в себя те же самое + установка нового БРЭО и РЭБ, или возможно что-то еще?

Согласно многим публикациям в сети встречается такая фраза: "Самая молодая машина в полку – 1998 года выпуска. Самая старая – 1993."
Есть такие данные о поступлении машин в 279 киап:
01.04.1993 – первые 4 Су-33 поступили в 279 киап (среди которых есть опытные Т10К)
04.1993-04.1994 – 24 Су-33 поступили с КнААПО в 279 киап
1996 - поступление #09-01
1998 - предполагаю что в этот год и передали последние борт(а) с КнААПО, а возможно сразу на консервацию в "хранилище". О многих машинах вообще ничего не известно. Знает кто-нибудь где этот "консервационный склад" Су-33? Вот тут недавно в 279 киап с КнААПО пришел №62, где он до этого столько лет был? По видимому там же остаются №63, №71, №74, №75, №84...

----------


## PPV

05-02 это борт 72, он участвовал в летной части показа на МАКС-2003.
ФМ-1 при модернизации на 10К не ставили.
10К-6 никакой модернизации не проходил, ни новой, ни средней, ни большой, ни маленькой.
Основная часть поставок в строй с 1993 по 1994-й, крайняя серийная машина была поставлена осенью 1997-го.

----------


## timsz

А помогите разобраться с обозначениями. Машины обозначались и "Т10К" и просто "10К"? Какие правила были?

----------


## APKAH

*timsz*, несколько лет назад уже был подобный разговор, вот какой ответ дал ув. товарищ PPV



> Для опытных машин, которые проходили испытания в ОКБ, использовалось обозначение: Т10-Х (где Х - порядковый № опытного самолета), а еще чаще просто 10-Х. Уточняю: Т-10 (с тире) - это обозначение типа самолета, а Т10-Х или просто 10-Х, т.е. без тире после буквы "Т" - конкретного опытного самолета. Дополнительной системы обозначений для машин типа Т-10С не было. Точнее так: некоторое время, в период 1978-79 г.г. для первых опытных машин практиковались такие обозначения (типа Т10С-0, Т10С-1, Т10С-2), но вскоре от этого отказались. Осталась только сквозная нумерация, причем бортовые номера, если они были, в ОКБ совпадали с порядковым номером машины.

----------


## timsz

Это понятно. Я больше о том, почему "Т" иногда опускалось в обозначениях?

----------


## APKAH

*timsz*
Например борт 49051003402 заводчане назовут "10К-7" а представители ОКБ назовут "Т10К-7", исходя из:
шифр ОКБ - "Т10К"
заводской шифр - "изделие 10К"
войсковое обозначение - "Су-33"
 :Wink:

----------


## muk33

> *timsz*
> Например борт 49051003402 заводчане назовут "10К-7" а представители ОКБ назовут "Т10К-7", исходя из:
> шифр ОКБ - "Т10К"
> заводской шифр - "изделие 10К"
> войсковое обозначение - "Су-33"


С одной поправкой: все -таки 10К-7 был не Су-33, а Су-27К. Обозначение Су-33 получили серийные машины и появилось оно 31 августа 1998 года после известного Указа Президента. И только в 2007 году появилось "РЛЭ Су-33". До этого на книжке было написано: "РЛЭ Су-27К"

----------


## APKAH

Объявился бедолага, первая фоторафия №84 в сети...может кто знает когда он последний раз поднимался в воздух?
Фотография сентября 2006 года, неужели до сих пор там, в Североморске? Как бы не сгнил совсем... :Frown:

----------


## Тriton

> Объявился бедолага, первая фоторафия №84 в сети...


Это не так. Фото 84-го борта доступно на оф.сайте КнААПО уже очень давно.
http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/gallery/eve...u-33/index.wbp


Или вот

----------


## Тriton



----------


## APKAH

> Это не так. Фото 84-го борта доступно на оф.сайте КнААПО уже очень давно.
> http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/gallery/eve...u-33/index.wbp


Да действительно, попутал с №74 бортом, это известные фотографии похода ТАКР начала 1996 года

----------


## lindr

подкину номерок  :Smile:  (06001)

http://forum.vidovdan.org/viewtopic....327754bf44df32

----------


## Nazar

> Объявился бедолага, первая фоторафия №84 в сети..


Ну почему первая, я выкладывал его фото ( в этом-же состоянии ), примерно в то-же время, в августе 2006 года, когда туда ездил.

----------


## APKAH

> подкину номерок  (06001)


*lindr* Спасибо!  :Wink: 





> Ну почему первая, я выкладывал его фото ( в этом-же состоянии ), примерно в то-же время, в августе 2006 года, когда туда ездил.


Ну это для меня первая, ранее не видел фотографию этой машины  :Wink:

----------


## lindr

пара скриншотов бн 84, 1998 год

----------


## lindr

> подкину номерок  (06001)


Станислав Авдин Су-33 бн 62

http://www.1tv.ru/news/techno/183028

а 04001 это 78, видно это по взаимному расположению самолетов (он крайний слева)

http://onepamop.livejournal.com/823062.html

----------


## Тriton

> Да действительно, попутал с №74 бортом, это известные фотографии похода ТАКР начала 1996 года


Насколько я знаю, Су-33 с бортовым номером 74 не было и нет.

----------


## lindr

Снимки с видео бн 67 номер виден нечетко  04305?

----------


## Observer69

Машина стоявшая на экспозиции МАКС-2007.
Б\н 69

----------


## APKAH

Спасибо за номерки!  :Wink: 




> Насколько я знаю, Су-33 с бортовым номером 74 не было и нет.


Ну и №75 тоже вроде как никто не видел...но по реестру один из них точно есть...

----------


## lindr

Первое фото: Чтобы снять вопрос о 78  :Smile: 

Второе фото 08303 похоже 86 ?

К сожалению в лучшем качестве фото не нашлось. :Frown:

----------


## Тriton

> Ну и №75 тоже вроде как никто не видел...но по реестру один из них точно есть...


Я так понимаю, при серийном производстве было выпущено 24 машины, пригодных к полетам. Еще несколько машин так и остались не доделаны. Возможно, эти недостроенные машины как раз и должы были носить бортовые номера 63, 69, 71, 74 и 75, поэтому-то их никто и не видел.

----------


## APKAH

> Первое фото: Чтобы снять вопрос о 78 
> 
> Второе фото 08303 похоже 86 ?
> 
> К сожалению в лучшем качестве фото не нашлось.


Да, спасибо, на втором фото похоже конечно, но поставлю пока с вопросиками  :Wink: 




> Я так понимаю, при серийном производстве было выпущено 24 машины, пригодных к полетам. Еще несколько машин так и остались не доделаны. Возможно, эти недостроенные машины как раз и должы были носить бортовые номера 63, 69, 71, 74 и 75, поэтому-то их никто и не видел.


Ну №69 сразу отметаем, это Т10К-5. До недавнего времени и №62 считался в "колоде" этих машин, то есть на хранении/в ожидании ремонта/складе/консервации. А год назад неожиданно №62 прилетел в Североморск новеньким...
Да, известно про 24 серийные машины, но есть серийные номера, даже если учесть что #09-01 №88 последняя машина, то уже 26 (серийных), а если #09-02 и #09-03 достроили, то итого больше...

----------


## lindr

Су-33 04-04 (04204) http://www.tetre.ru/tender/163551/

ремонт после 2008

----------


## PPV

> Я так понимаю, при серийном производстве было выпущено 24 машины, пригодных к полетам. Еще несколько машин так и остались не доделаны. Возможно, эти недостроенные машины как раз и должы были носить бортовые номера 63, 69, 71, 74 и 75, поэтому-то их никто и не видел.


Борт 71 - есть такой самолет...

----------


## Observer69

> Я так понимаю, при серийном производстве было выпущено 24 машины, пригодных к полетам. Еще несколько машин так и остались не доделаны. Возможно, эти недостроенные машины как раз и должы были носить бортовые номера 63, 69, 71, 74 и 75, поэтому-то их никто и не видел.


А в ЛИИ стоит б\н 69. Это откуда? Он на МАКС-2007 стоял на экспозиции.

----------


## lindr

> До недавнего времени и №62 считался в "колоде" этих машин, то есть на хранении/в ожидании ремонта/складе/консервации. А год назад неожиданно №62 прилетел в Североморск новеньким...


Ну в 2000-м он летал  :Smile:  (как и бн 84 в 1998...)

----------


## APKAH

> А в ЛИИ стоит б\н 69. Это откуда? Он на МАКС-2007 стоял на экспозиции.





> 02603● Т10К-5 №69 (п/п 26.09.1990) – 11.1991 самолет перегнали из Крыма в Ахтубинск, где на машине продолжили программу СГИ, участник Мосаэрошоу-92, далее испытания по отработке боевого применения, далее программа СЛИ по дозаправке в воздухе, с 1997 года перебазирован в Москву на стоянку ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого, статический экспонат на выставках МАКС`99`03`05`07





> Ну в 2000-м он летал  (как и бн 84 в 1998...)


Учту. Надо будет фотографии к реестру добавить, тогда более информативно будет, по примеру Ту-22... :Wink:

----------


## Тriton

> Борт 71 - есть такой самолет...


А фото этого борта есть?

----------


## PPV

> А фото этого борта есть?


Я их не собираю...

----------


## muk33

Вот тут Pilot опубликовал фото со встречи полка. Там видны-кое-какие серийники.
P.S. 75-й самолет тоже был. Из него вроде прыгнул П.П.Кретов.

----------


## lindr

Подкину фото потерянного в 2005 борта

----------


## APKAH

*lindr*,
опять же спасибо за очередное подтверждение номеров  :Wink: 

...Вот на прошлой неделе была новость "новые палубные МиГ-29К/КУБ заменят устаревшие истребители Су-33 до 2015 года", неужели еще три года и всё?...

----------


## muk33

> *lindr*,
> опять же спасибо за очередное подтверждение номеров 
> 
> ...Вот на прошлой неделе была новость "новые палубные МиГ-29К/КУБ заменят устаревшие истребители Су-33 до 2015 года", неужели еще три года и всё?...


Не преживайте: их еще надо построить и испытать... :)

----------


## Антон

> Не преживайте: их еще надо построить и испытать... :)


Аха, точно. Я слышал что Су33 в следующем году будут модернизировать...

----------


## Антоха

> Не преживайте: их еще надо построить и испытать... :)


ну судя по тому как реализуется програма МиГ-29К/КУБ для Индии, с поставкой этих машин в наши ВМФ проблем не будет;)

----------


## Тriton

> Не преживайте: их еще надо построить и испытать... :)


1,5 года до появления первых машин от момента подписания контракта по нашим российским меркам — это небольшой срок, а т.к. машина практически идентична индийской, то основной объем испытаний уже пройден :)



> Аха, точно. Я слышал что Су33 в следующем году будут модернизировать...


Только модернизировали и теперь опять?  :Tongue:

----------


## muk33

> 1,5 года до появления первых машин от момента подписания контракта по нашим российским меркам — это небольшой срок, а т.к. машина практически идентична индийской, то основной объем испытаний уже пройден :)


Ваш бы оптимизм, да в нужное русло! Посмотрите здесь: http://army-news.ru/2011/01/formirovanie-polkov-su-35/,  затем здесь: http://last24.info/read/2011/08/09/3/3303,  а потом взгляните на календарь  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> Только модернизировали и теперь опять?


А можно узнать, в чем собственно, состояла "модернизация"?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## APKAH

> А можно узнать, в чем собственно, состояла "модернизация"?


На смежном форуме писали:



> С 2000 г. небольшими темпами проводятся ремонт и дооснащение, которые включают:
> - "свежую" покраску,
> - установку станции Л-150,
> - установку спутниковой навигационной системы,
> - замену двигателей на АЛ-31Ф-М1.

----------


## Тriton

> А можно узнать, в чем собственно, состояла "модернизация"?


На этом видео мужчина втирает про новое вооружение.  :Cool: 
http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...33_v_1312.html

----------


## Nazar

> На этом видео мужчина втирает про новое вооружение.


Ключевое слово "втирает" ? :Smile:

----------


## Тriton

> Ключевое слово "втирает" ?


Так точно!  :Smile:

----------


## Observer69

> Ваш бы оптимизм, да в нужное русло! Посмотрите здесь: http://army-news.ru/2011/01/formirovanie-polkov-su-35/,  затем здесь: http://last24.info/read/2011/08/09/3/3303,  а потом взгляните на календарь


Интересно, как они собираются из 48-ми самолётов сформировать ТРИ полка???? Так можно дело и до 48-ми полков довести...

----------


## APKAH

Только что обнаружил для себя что было две машины с №79 номером...


Получается что после 2000-го года после выставки в Геленджик`2000 Т10К-6 №79 синий поставили в отстойник на стоянке ЛииДБ ОКБ Сухого...но вероятно после борт перевезли на КнААПО, где он прошел ремонт и летом 2007-го года предстал в Крыму уже под номером №79 красным (???)

----------


## PPV

> Только что обнаружил для себя что было две машины с №79 номером...


Это не новость. Машина с бортовым № 79 с 1993 года в составе 279 ОКИАП, в 2004 году прошел ремонт на КнААПО, с 2005-го вновь в полку...

----------


## APKAH

> Это не новость. Машина с бортовым № 79 с 1993 года в составе 279 ОКИАП, в 2004 году прошел ремонт на КнААПО, с 2005-го вновь в полку...


Спасибо, будем знать!

В первом посте обновилась информация и добавлены фотографии всех Су-33  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

К-6 и приведенный на обоих снимках борт 79 -это разные машины )))

----------


## lindr

> К-6 и приведенный на обоих снимках борт 79 -это разные машины )))


Серьезно?  :Rolleyes: 

b737 — «110492» на Яндекс.Фотках

b737 — «110492» на Яндекс.Фотках

b737 — «110492» на Яндекс.Фотках

b737 — альбом «Кубинка» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## APKAH

*История одной машины в развитии китайской палубной авиации*
49051003402 Т10К-7 - машина Т.А. Апакидзе в 100-м киап, кто знал что эта машина станет локомотивом развития китайской палубной авиации...в 1992 году борт был в нелётном состоянии и перегон в Москву не состоялся...

...за то в 2003 году состоялась "поездка" в Китай, где недавно он засветился в одном из ангаров авиазавода в Шеньяне:  

Благодаря этой "поздке" в Китай эта машина дала жизнь машине J-15 - улучшенной китайской копии Су-33.

Первый полёт которого состоялся 31.08.2009, а уже 06.05.2010 китайские испытатели совершили первый взлет с китайского аналога «нитки»:


Первые три прототипа оснащены двигателями АЛ-31Ф,

 впоследствии на серийных машинах устанавливается китайские WS-10H ("морская" копия АЛ-31Ф).

 В ближайшем будущем планируется создание спарки J-15S. В настоящее время в Шеньяне машину запустили в серийное производство


серийные J-15 поступают в строевые части ВМФ НОАК,

 испытания на палубе ТАКР "Варяг" намечены на ближайшее время. Можно только порадоваться за прогресс наших китайских товарищей в столь скорой постановке на вооружение аналога нашего Су-33

----------


## lindr

Су-33 04204 бн 76 - еще один номер определился

----------


## APKAH

На май 2012 года на ресурсных испытаниях в СИБНИА замечен Су-33...
В реестре уже есть машина проходившая стат.испытания в 90-е годы. Но вероятно это уже новый экземпляр(?) или тот самый который уже 20 лет "висит" на троссах?...



> 03-05● Т10К №нет (04.1991) – повторные стат.испытания в СибНИА, программа ресурсных испытаний;

----------


## Observer69

Попалось малайское видео. Вроде Су-33 на  отметке времени 3:40.

----------


## Fencer

Вот фрагмент планера Су-27УБ или Су-30 б/н 59 синий в качестве учебного пособия во дворе Комсомольского-на-Амуре политехникума.Снято 21.06.2012 года.Если кто знает где посмотреть заводской или серийный номера,то пишите.Попробую посмотреть,к планеру доступ свободный.
На ветках про Су-27 подсказывают,что это
02502● Т10К-4 №59 (п/п 30.08.1990) – в феврале 1992-го перебазирован в Москву, в 1992-1993 учавствовал в проведении программы СГИ, с октября 1993 простаивал вплоть до 01.09.1995, когда его перегнали на КнААПО для выполнения доработок по программе Т10КУБ, в 1995–1999 годах переоборудован в Т10КУБ-1, п/п 29.04.1999, далее получил №21, МАКС`01`03`05, на 2011 находится в Жуковском, программа закрыта;
Но планер этот уже давно во дворе стоит политехникума.Лет 10-15 назад я его видел первый раз.

----------


## PPV

> ...Но планер этот уже давно во дворе стоит политехникума.Лет 10-15 назад я его видел первый раз.


А в чем проблема? Я ведь написал: ГЧФ 10К-4. Переоборудование заключалось в том, что от машины отстыковали ГЧФ 10К и пристыковали ГЧФ 10КУБ...

----------


## Fencer

Есть фото этого самолета при жизни?И если я не ошибаюсь это ГЧФ двухместной машины,фото которой я выложил здесь.Или я не прав?

----------


## APKAH

> Есть фото этого самолета при жизни?И если я не ошибаюсь это ГЧФ двухместной машины,фото которой я выложил здесь.Или я не прав?


Борт №59 на стойнке ОКБ Сухого в Жуковском, как видите одноместная.

----------


## Fencer

> Борт №59 на стойнке ОКБ Сухого в Жуковском, как видите одноместная.


Спасибо за фото.А когда это фото было сделано?Тогда немного сходится по датам.Осталось только заводской и серийный номера посмотреть,если они остались.Тогда может быть после 1995 года эту ГЧФ и установили во дворе политехникума.

----------


## APKAH

> Спасибо за фото.А когда это фото было сделано?Тогда немного сходится по датам.Осталось только заводской и серийный номера посмотреть,если они остались.Тогда может быть после 1995 года эту ГЧФ и установили во дворе политехникума.


А разве это не очевидно? Вы же сами в посте #65 привели информацию об этой машине. Естественно фотография сделана ДО переоборудования в Т10КУБ, то есть уже после 1995-го года эту ГЧФ и установили. И просьба на будущее, публиковать одни и те же фотографии в одной ветке, а не одновременно на трёх.

----------


## Fencer

> А разве это не очевидно? Вы же сами в посте #65 привели информацию об этой машине. Естественно фотография сделана ДО переоборудования в Т10КУБ, то есть уже после 1995-го года эту ГЧФ и установили. И просьба на будущее, публиковать одни и те же фотографии в одной ветке, а не одновременно на трёх.


Извиняюсь.Гулял с сыном и вспомнил про этот фрагмент фюзеляжа.В кабину не смотрел и индентифицировал как двухместную машину.Но как говорится в споре рождается истина.Еще раз извините,если нарушил правила на этом форуме.

----------


## APKAH

Как пишет "Коммерсант-Украина", ссылаясь на отчет Службы государственного экспортного контроля, в прошлом году последний оставшийся на Украине Су-25УТГ продан в Эстонию. Предполагаю что купил его Тартусский авиамузей, так как и ранее закупал технику из Украины, но на их сайте ни слова о Су-25УТГ, так что возможно его кто-то другой перекупил для последующий перепродажи в западный авиамузей.

----------


## Djoker

Су-33 на ремонте в КнААПО:





groomi: Собственно 100 лет ВВС в Комсомольске-на-Амуре

----------


## kfmut

Решили "возродить" 70-ый номер и присвоить ему имя Тимура Апакидзе???

----------


## APKAH

> Су-33 на ремонте в КнААПО:


Может кто знает какой б/н этот борт имел ранее? Жаль заводской не "засвечен".

----------


## Djoker

> Су-33 на ремонте в КнААПО





> Таки не на ремонте. Это будет памятник. Серийный номер будет позже.


Су-33 . Новости.

----------


## lindr

Интересноое фото УТГ бн 08 на 121 АРЗ, обратите внимание на табличку.

http://vpk-news.ru/media/photographs...5/FC0U5767.JPG
http://vpk-news.ru/media/photographs...5/FC0U5772.JPG
http://vpk-news.ru/media/photographs...5/FC0U5775.JPG

Фотоархив «Военно-промышленного курьера»

----------


## AndyK

А что в этой табличке особенного? Это опытный экземпляр Су-25УТГ - Т8-УТГ, доработанный из серийной спарки №13139 выпуска февраля 88 года.

----------


## APKAH

> А что в этой табличке особенного? Это опытный экземпляр Су-25УТГ


Судя по фотографиям похоже его опять "взяли в дело" :) а я уж думал что он давным-давно сгнил где-нибудь на одной из свалок... Хотя возможно эти фотографии как раз тех далёких дней и сделаны около 10 лет назад ... ? Не этот ли Су-27 №03 на заднем плане, за Т8УТГ-1 гниёт сегодня в Кубинском отстойнике?  :Confused: 

Пользуясь случаем, позволю задать *AndyK* мой давний вопрос.
Вы, как человек наиболее просвещенный на форуме по самолёту Су-25, не раскроете ли тайну, сколько же всего было выпущено Су-25УТГ на У-УАЗе?  :Smile: 

В различной литературе, где упоминается Т8УТГ, мне встречались совершенно разные данные о количестве выпущенных машин...от десяти-двенадцати до двадцати...Что бы в этом разобраться, занялся небольшим реестром Су-25УТГ...но без знаний по всем спаркам тут не обойтись

----------


## lindr

> Хотя возможно эти фотографии как раз тех далёких дней и сделаны около 10 лет назад ...


Согласно данным EXIF 28.09.2004 но в галерее в мае 2012 их не было. Любопытно, что там еще нарисовался борт 21945 (9-13) по документам проданный из Молдавии в США.

Табличку можно прочитать: в ремонт отправили 14 или 16 декабря 2003, цель работ - исследование тех. ?????
Принадлежит ОКБ Сухой.

----------


## AndyK

> ...не раскроете ли тайну, сколько же всего было выпущено Су-25УТГ на У-УАЗе? 
> В различной литературе, где упоминается Т8УТГ, мне встречались совершенно разные данные о количестве выпущенных машин...от десяти-двенадцати до двадцати...


Сия тайна мне неведома  :Biggrin:  Не претендуя на истину в последней инстанции, могу лишь сказать, что по моим подсчетам выходит 12 шт: 5 с-тов №№60-64 поступили в 100 киап, 7 с-тов №№07,08,11,12,14-16 - 279 мшап/киап. Заводские номера всех этих самолетов нами установлены, но в свете предстоящей работы над 2-ой частью книги, озвучивать их пока преждевременно. Крымские с-ты, как известно, были выпущены в 1990 году, а североморские строились на протяжении 1992-1994 гг (но это понятно, ибо после 1991 года пр-во фактически было свернуто - с-ты выпускались штучно). 




> Что бы в этом разобраться, занялся небольшим реестром Су-25УТГ...но без знаний по всем спаркам тут не обойтись


Тут много фантазий  :Smile:  Не вдаваясь в подробности, внесу некоторые поправки. На гак сел 61 борт, его потом и списали. Остальные борты из 100 передали в 299, откуда пару отдали в Кировское а оставшуюся пару обменяли на североморские спарки. Что касаемо российских с-тов, то не припомню, чтобы доводилось видеть 04,06 и 10 борты.

----------


## AndyK

Добавочка. Совсем забыл про потерянный в катастрофе в ноябре 1992 года борт (04,06?), т.о. имеем как минимум 13 ед.

----------


## APKAH

> Сия тайна мне неведома  Не претендуя на истину в последней инстанции, могу лишь сказать, что по моим подсчетам выходит 12 шт: 5 с-тов №№60-64 поступили в 100 киап, 7 с-тов №№07,08,11,12,14-16 - 279 мшап/киап.


Вообще изначально мне был не понятен принцип присвоения номеров Североморским Су-25УТГ, почему то пропущены №09 и №10 (?)




> На гак сел 61 борт, его потом и списали. Остальные борты из 100 передали в 299, откуда пару отдали в Кировское а оставшуюся пару обменяли на североморские спарки.


А вот это для меня новость! Значит всё же №61...и переданы две спарки, а не три...это кардинально меняет дело...




> Что касаемо российских с-тов, то не припомню, чтобы доводилось видеть 04,06 и 10 борты.


Информация из одного из журналов, там же еще монография №31 фигурировала, но больше никаких данных об этих машинах нет.




> Добавочка. Совсем забыл про потерянный в катастрофе в ноябре 1992 года борт (04,06?), т.о. имеем как минимум 13 ед.


Вот про него то я и хотел вам напомнить. По моим данным потерян именно №07. Ему на замену в 1995 году выпустили еще один №07, перегонялся в Североморск своим ходом, где то в сети читал что его наблюдали на одном из аэродромов при перегоне в Североморск. По сведениям СМИ, после аварии 2004 года упоминалась дата выпуска семёрки - 08.1995. Так что пока 13, а может и больше.

Прокомментируйте пожалуйста эту фотографию: номер машины неизвестен, но обратите внимание на носовую часть - такую же имел и первый крымский №60...так что же это за борт отсиживается в Североморске ?

----------


## AndyK

> Вообще изначально мне был не понятен принцип присвоения номеров Североморским Су-25УТГ, почему то пропущены №09 и №10 (?)


Думаю, номера заказывались на з.-и. исходя из свободных клеток в общем списке Су-25-ых полка





> Информация из одного из журналов, там же еще монография №31 фигурировала, но больше никаких данных об этих машинах нет.


 Картинка вымышленного 31-ого была в МА, откуда его взял Василь Василич - мне неведомо :Smile:  Номера 04,06 и 10 фигурировали  в Злинеке.




> Вот про него то я и хотел вам напомнить. По моим данным потерян именно №07.


Это инфа из Бедретдинова.




> Ему на замену в 1995 году выпустили еще один №07, перегонялся в Североморск своим ходом, где то в сети читал что его наблюдали на одном из аэродромов при перегоне в Североморск. По сведениям СМИ, после аварии 2004 года упоминалась дата выпуска семёрки - 08.1995.


Самая новая УТГ-ка выпуска конца 94 года. А 07 борт, который потерпел аварию, выпуска 91 года. 




> Прокомментируйте пожалуйста эту фотографию: номер машины неизвестен, но обратите внимание на носовую часть - такую же имел и первый крымский №60...так что же это за борт отсиживается в Североморске ?


Фото 2006 года. Честно сказать, не понял, на что обратить внимание?

----------


## APKAH

> Фото 2006 года. Честно сказать, не понял, на что обратить внимание?


Незнаю как её обозвать, сейчас присмотрелся, вроде на заглушку похоже...  :Rolleyes:  но кроме как на №60(№42) и на неизвестном Североморском Су-25УТГ нигде такую не встречал...

----------


## AndyK

Заглушка и есть (на штангу ПВД). Допускаю, что вся партия крымских УТГ ими комплектовались. Как мы знаем, пара украинских самолей попала в Североморск и возможно со своим наземным оборудованием. Что касаемо "неизвестного" с-та. Плотно североморскими УТГ еще пока не занимался, а беглый просмотр доступных снимков УТГ 279 полка пока выявил, что двуглавого орла на ВО имели как минимум  с-ты - №№08,11,14 (позже эмблемы были закрашены). Однако анализ камуфляжа "неизвестного" с-та говорит нам о том, что рисунок пятен не соответствует ни одному из них.. 
Вопрос к Володе Назарову, нет ли еще снимков с той стоянки этого с-та и соседа слева (на нем такая же заглушка на ПВД) с других ракурсов? Там на заглушках сопел б/н может где видно (хотя не факт что родные стоят)

----------


## APKAH

> соседа слева с других ракурсов?


Сосед слева похоже борт №14, фотография того же года (2006). А вот сам "неизвестный"...может быть это "восьмёрка" перед ремонтом? Можно проверить если есть фотографии №08 до 2006...

----------


## AndyK

Писал же в прошлом посте. Сравнивал - не восьмерка то.

----------


## Nazar

> Вопрос к Володе Назарову, нет ли еще снимков с той стоянки этого с-та и соседа слева (на нем такая же заглушка на ПВД) с других ракурсов? Там на заглушках сопел б/н может где видно (хотя не факт что родные стоят)


Вечером посмотрю, они на домашнем компе. Но не факт что есть, там на стоянке самолеты зачехленные стояли ( еще пара простых Су-25 была, причем зам.по ИАС говорил, что одна из машин Руцковская, не знаю верить, или нет ), я по стоянке бегом пробежался и пошел полеты снимать.

----------


## APKAH

Шесть Су-25 (вероятно не все УТГ) в Североморске по картам GoogleMaps (как минимум на 2009 год)

----------


## Nazar

> Шесть Су-25 (вероятно не все УТГ) в Североморске по картам GoogleMaps (как минимум на 2009 год)


В тройке нижний, это простой Су-25, о котором говорили, что на нем Руцкой летал.

----------


## lindr

Нашел договор на использование НИТКА между Россией и Украиной 1997/2004 года, прописано 19 Су-27К и 4 УТГ.

Угода між Урядом України та Урядом Російської Федерації про... | від 07.02.1997

----------


## Polikarpoff

Мои 5 копеек:
Су-25УТГ №*18*  в Кубинке

и небольшой след *71*-го в 279 КИАП, см. на номер на заглушках ВЗ у *68*-го:

(фото Сергея Кузнецова)

----------


## Polikarpoff

Может быть будет полезно, составил список, какие борта в какой поход ходили:

1995-1996, Средиземное море
Су-33 – *60  64  65  67  76  81  82  83  84  85  86  87*
Т-10К – *109*
Су-25УТГ – *08  11*

2004, Северная Атлантика
Су-33 – *60  67  68  80  82  85  88*
Су-25УТГ – *07 14*
(возможно присутствие других бортов)

2007-2008, Средиземное море
Су-33 – *60  61  66  72  79  80  81  86  87  88*
Су-25УТГ – *08  11*
(возможно присутствие других бортов)

2008-2009, Средиземное море
Су-33 – *60  61  64  68  72  76  81  88*
Су-25УТГ – *08*
(возможно присутствие других бортов)

2011-2012, Средиземное море
Су-33 – *62  66  68  76  77  78  80  81  86  87*

2013-2014, Средиземное море
Су-33 – *62  66  68  76  77  78  79  80*


2016-2017, Средиземное море
Су-33 – *62  66  67*†  *71  76  77  78  84  85  88*
МиГ-29К - *41  47  49*
МиГ-29КУБ - *52  53*

указаны номера только подтвержденных машин (после просмотра множества фотографий и видеозаписей). Если у кого есть чем дополнить, буду рад.

----------


## An-Z

Посетил недавно С-3, кабины Су-33 запретили фотографировать КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ! Не менее категорически запретили фотать нишу переднего шасси и посадочный гак... Поэтому показываю что было разрешено)))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не менее категорически запретили фотать нишу переднего шасси и посадочный гак.


А что ж там  такого секретного в гаке-то? А в нише? "Большой брат не дремлет". Скоро, может, вообще запретят фотографировать?

----------


## lindr

Я летом пытался сфоткать Су-27 в отстойнике (дрова рогачевские) 20 АРЗ через забор, так охранник выбежал с мобилой и кричал, " убери фотоаппарат" и делал вид что в полицию звонит... :Mad:

----------


## Антон

> Посетил недавно С-3, кабины Су-33 запретили фотографировать КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ! Не менее категорически запретили фотать нишу переднего шасси и посадочный гак... Поэтому показываю что было разрешено)))


An-Z есть ли еще фотографии Су33, которые разрешены к показу?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я летом пытался сфоткать Су-27 в отстойнике (дрова рогачевские) 20 АРЗ через забор, так охранник выбежал с мобилой и кричал, " убери фотоаппарат" и делал вид что в полицию звонит...


Да, дураков у нас хватает. И число их растет.
 А почему Вы решили, что это из Рогачей? Там, говорят, уже и нет ничего.

----------


## lindr

Да обсуждали это не раз, хотел еще раз крупно мишку полярного снять пока борта не порезали, не дали :Mad:

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно. Кстати, сейчас видел фото на форуме, в Рогачах остался только аэродром. Действующий. Полка нет. Как я понял, там стоят "залетные". А, может, и не стоят, а просто там садятся на отдых, на заправку и т. п.

----------


## An-Z

> А что ж там  такого секретного в гаке-то? А в нише? "Большой брат не дремлет". Скоро, может, вообще запретят фотографировать?


Видимо опасаются что  в нише полный заводской номер может быть пофиксен, что конечно жуткий сикрет, ну а гак это вообще "ихнее всё"... Вообще инструктаж прессы был весьма странен, запрещалось подходить к Су-33 спереди ближе 5м, а законцовкам крыла ближе 1м, спросили, а сзади и получили ответ что сзади лучше не фотографировать и не снимать вовсе. Причём запрет почему то распространялся только на Су-33.
Фотографировать наверно  не запретят, но создадут такие условия что хорошо поработать и получить хорошие фотографии в принципе не получится. Крайняя поездка тому хороший пример. Пресс-служба СФ пригласила нас на два дня полётов (птн, суб.) заманив небольшой вероятностью доставки на ТАКР, в итоге речи о "побывать на "Кузнецове" даже не велось - представитель пресс-службы СФ заявил что все вертолёты перевозят какую то комиссию из Москвы. Полёты в пятницу перенесли по погоде на 18.00, удалось поснимать только подготовку к полётам и первый разлёт под дождём. Второй уже был ночной.. О полётах в субботу тоже ни кто не заикнулся, пресс-служба отдыхала. Просьбы организовать посещение С-3 на следующей неделе тоже были под всякими нелепыми предлогами отклонены. Зато нам, видимо в качестве компенсации, был подарен СД с аж 11 фотографиями Су-33 и небольшой видеонарезкой. Смотрите (выкладываю без ресайза)), наслаждайтесь, благодарите  прес-службу СФ.





> An-Z есть ли еще фотографии Су33, которые разрешены к показу?


Да, конечно, фото есть и будут выкладываться скорее всего в блоге...

----------


## lindr

ТВП.Літак СУ-25УТГ, (зав.№38220128670) 1990р.в. ІІІ категорії -1шт. у розібраному стані: Фюзеляж-1шт.,Заглушки-4шт., Основний приймач повітряного тиску-1шт., Авіадвигуни Р-95Ш: зав. №Г7401956350,   ТВП.Комплектуючі літака СУ-25УТГ(зав.№38220128670)згідно формуляра: Консо ль ліва і права-2шт., Стабілізатор-1шт., Кіль із кріпильними й розбірними матеріалами-1шт., Підвісні паливні Компанія "Musket OU " 11415, м.Таллін, вул.Вяйке-Сиямяе, 9, Естонія 18.04.2011

----------


## lindr

SU 2 BG TRAINER JET TWO SEATSTRAIGHT WING AIRCRAFT *SERIAL 38220128670* AIRCRAFT IS SHIPPED WITHOUT ANY WEAPONRY NOR CONTAINS IT THE EJECTOR SEAT KATAPULTSESSEL PYROTECHNICS NET WEIGHT 4846 KGS INV 001 12 US 01

Shipper: VAIKE-SOJAMAE 11415 TALLINN ESTONIA, 
Consignee: WESLEY AEROSPACE INC. 4825 TEXAS AVE.(SUITE E), 89506 RENO, NEVADA, US 1-3109381204 TELEX 1-4039321101
Port of Loading: Balboa Port of Discharge Los Angeles, California Arrival Date 2011-07-13

Прибыл в Лос-Анжелес 13.07.11, покупатель зарегистрирован в Рено, штат Невада

----------


## lindr

Нашелся борт Су-25УТГ, проданный в КНР

1.ТВП.Літак Су-25УТГ у складі: планер, зав.N38220131327 двигун Р-95Ш, зав.NГ0101956054 двигун Р-95Ш, зав.NГ0101956059. 1990 року виготовлення. Виробник: Росія. - 25.09.2007

----------


## vomit airways

> В тройке нижний, это простой Су-25, о котором говорили, что на нем Руцкой летал.


Простой Су-25 Руцкого был намного ранее оставлен в Острове. Долго гнил там, на территории ТЭЧ в том числе.
У меня где-то есть что-то типа фото-валка этого самолета с отстыкованными крыльями, подготовленного, вроде как, к разделке.
Потом на нем резко стали зашивать грубо жестью раскуроченные лючки. Было принято решение установить самолет в городском парке.
Взамен город отдал под разделку монумент МиГ-17.
Су -25 в ужасном состоянии(в кач-ве помойки) находится на площади по сей день. Ужасным он был сразу, так как по обычаю варварски выкрашен половой краской.
А вот тот ли самолет(Руцкого) или другой, или гибрид из 2-х в итоге очутился в парке, точно сказать не могу; так как в ТЭЧи под разделку был еще Су-25.

Если нужно, могу найти фото и в ТЭЧ и в парке. Но понадобиться время.

----------


## lindr

Вроде я просматривал фото этого самолета внутри и видел внутри планера " 6040" написанные от руки, но фото найти и выложить не могу.

----------


## lindr

> 03402● Т10К-7 №нет (п/п 27.12.1990) – испытания по программе СГИ Су-27К, после распада СССР остался на а/д Кировское в 3-м управлении 8 ГНИКИ ВВС, так как был в нелётном состоянии перегон в 1992 году в Москву не состоялся, после на борт нанесли ОЗ ВВС Украины, в 2003 году продан Китаю;


Подробности:

1.ТВП.Лiтак Су-27К у складi:планер зав. N49051003402,двигун Ал-31Ф(вир.99А) зав.N3010992003005,двигун Ал-31Ф(вир.99А)завN3010992003006-1шт.Виробник-Росiя

дата 26.08.2004

отправитель Дочiр.пiдприїм.ДК "Укрспецекспорт" ДП "Укроборонсервiс"
получатель Компанiя "China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company Ltd"

стоимость грн 15342788.8

----------


## APKAH

> Подробности:
> 
> 1.ТВП.Лiтак Су-27К у складi:планер зав. N49051003402, стоимость грн 15342788.8


В переводе на доллары на то время - 2,8 млн $ - знали что продавали, не музейный экспонат...но если знали, зачем же так дёшево отдали...китайские товарищи выкупили бы наверное и за 28 млн, тогда на кону была программа развития китайской палубной авиации...Интересно, а известны ли цены продажи Су-25УТГ в США и Китай ?

----------


## lindr

> Интересно, а известны ли цены продажи Су-25УТГ в США и Китай


*ВСЕ* известно  :Mad: 

*Стоимость УТГ*

США (через Эстонию) 1373943.64 + 872806.76 по частям (2 декларации) грн

КНР 7120500 грн

Известно также почем ребята из Church street,AlexandVirginia, 22314 CША покупали:

 А-312-010, А-317-002, А-317-007, МИ-530,МИ-143, К-157Р,К-155Р,К 705Р итд Фактически они приобрели *все БРЭО* Су-27 по частям.

----------


## APKAH

> Известно также почем ребята из Church street,AlexandVirginia, 22314 CША покупали:
> 
>  А-312-010, А-317-002, А-317-007, МИ-530,МИ-143, К-157Р,К-155Р,К 705Р итд Фактически они приобрели *все БРЭО* Су-27 по частям.


Как я понимаю это блоки БРЭО Су-27? В каком году данные "закупки" осуществлялись? Известен ли заказчик в США? 

По цифрам получается что чем дальше, тем интерес к технике снижался...Судя по цене последнего УТГ купили его совсем не для музея. Правда не пойму для чего нужен американской компании WESLEY AEROSPACE INC такой устаревший тип ЛА. 

По курсу на день пересечения границы: 
2004 Су-27К - КНР - 2,8 млн $
2007 Су-25УТГ - КНР - 1,4 млн $
2011 Су-25УТГ - США - 172 + 109 тыс $

----------


## lindr

Заказчик Sweet Analysis Services, Inc. возможно прикрытие, закупки БРЭО, з/ч и Документации по ремонту, обслуживанию, ТО для Су-27 шли в США и КНР, немного в Израиль в 2004, 2005, 2006 и видимо раньше.

По МиГу некоторые з/ч шли в Сейшелы, но там в основном старье. МиГ-27 для Шри-Ланки шли как планеры лом самолета в Сингапур. Ми-24 уходили в Панаму, в общем много интересного.

----------


## lindr

Я порылся в записях и нашел 38220111463 Су-25УБ? бн 14 2012?, возможно это Су-25УТГ  38220141463 бн 14

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Может кто знает какой б/н этот борт имел ранее? Жаль заводской не "засвечен".


Никому так и не удалось узнать бывший номер "новой" 70-ки? После обработки ряда признаков, поиск можно ограничить следующими машинами:
109, 67, 83, 84, а так же возможно 71, о которой нет вообще никакой достоверной информации.

----------


## AndyM

Это не 109.
Это было расценено в Жуковском в августе.

----------


## Polikarpoff

109 сегодня ночью отмел, у него нет одной мелкой детальки. Терзают еще смутные сомнения насчет 67, глянуть бы на его переднюю стойку году так в 2004-ом или позже. Есть правда еще мысли, что это может быть "новодел" из заводского задела корпусов 9 и 10 серии (на машине как минимум отсутствует ИЛС, кожух над приборной панелью и зеркала).

----------


## Polikarpoff

*67*-го из списка вычеркиваем, оставшиеся претенденты - *84*, *85* или новодел

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Москва. 9 января. АвиаПорт - Проводимый ремонт палубных учебно-тренировочных самолетов Су-25УТГ продлит их эксплуатацию на 8 лет, сообщил "АвиаПорту" источник в оборонно- промышленном комплексе.
> 
> По его словам, ремонт самолетов Су-25УТГ производится на 121-м авиационно- ремонтном заводе в подмосковной Кубинке, на том же предприятии, которое модернизирует штурмовики Су-25 в вариант Су-25СМ.
> 
> Установленные на Су-25УТГ двигатели Р95Ш также подлежат ремонту, отметил собеседник агентства.
> 
> Как сообщалось, единственный в составе авиации ВМФ России 279-й отдельный корабельный истребительный авиационный полк, базирующийся на аэродроме Североморск-3 (Мурманская область), получил в конце года 2 прошедших капремонт и возвращенных в строй самолета Су-25УТГ. Из 13 построенных в 1990-1993 гг. на Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе серийных самолетов Су-25УТГ в настоящее время в составе 279-го полка осталось 7 самолетов.
> 
> Констpукция планеpа самолета аналогична констpукции планеpа Су-25УБ. По сpавнению с Су-25УБ на Су-25УТГ усилено шасси, установлен гак для посадки на палубу и дp. Самолет Су-25УТГ выпускался на Улан-Удэнском авиазаводе малой сеpией.
> ...


Ремонт продлит эксплуатацию Су-25УТГ на 8 лет // АвиаПорт.Новости

----------


## AC

А так и не выяснилось, что за борт это?
russianplanes.net - наша авиация
№ ???

----------


## Антон

На дружественном форуме PPV, немного прояснил ситуацию по этому борту



> Скорее всего, это планер из оставшегося на заводе задела по 10К. Там оставалась одна машина, которую военные так и не взяли, вот ее и решили поставить на памятник...


ED Forums - View Single Post - Су-27СМ

----------


## Mister Z

> Я порылся в записях и нашел 38220111463 Су-25УБ? бн 14 2012?, возможно это Су-25УТГ  38220141463 бн 14


Нет. Этот номер приводился применительно к демонстрационному экземпляру Су-25УБК, борту 14-жёлтому, окрашенному в нестандартный тёмный камуфляж (по-моему, однотонный).

----------


## APKAH

На известном сайте russianplanes.net Евгений Сологубов опубликовал интересные фотографии Су-27К №79 и №109 из отстойника ОКБ Сухого в Жуковском (май 2006 года). Там же разлагаются Су-27 №319, Су-28 №302, Су-27М №709, П-42, ЛЛ 10У-ПС №08, Су-25Т №10 и многие другие. Ещё один отстойник самолётов "Су" находится на ЛИиДБ КБ Сухого в Ахтубинске...

Если они тогда были в ужасном состоянии, что же с этими машинами сегодня...дожили ли они вообще до сегодняшнего дня?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Получается, что *79* и *79* все-таки разные машины, т.к. трудно представить, что за какие-то 2 месяца самолет стал из такого (май 2006):

таким (июль 2006):

----------


## APKAH

> Получается, что *79* и *79* все-таки разные машины


Да, об этом мне известно и это уже обсуждалось на ветке, и помнится даже менял реестр...Вероятно это выпало на тот момент прошлого года, когда мой жёсткий диск на компьютере приказал "долго жить". Спасибо за указание на неточность. Исправлю и дополню реестр вечером после работы.

----------


## lindr

> В переводе на доллары на то время - 2,8 млн $ - знали что продавали, не музейный экспонат...но если знали, зачем же так дёшево отдали...китайские товарищи выкупили бы наверное и за 28 млн, тогда на кону была программа развития китайской палубной авиации...


Март-Апрель .2006 


получатель     Ком."Beijing Great Gate GuangCheng Marine Machinery Suppliers Co.Ltd" 

Документація аванпроекту створення командного комплексу управління авіаносця (ТЗ на розробку ККУавіаносця): -Технічне завдання на розробку ККУ авіаносця. Частина 1 "Общие положения" ********

Стоимость грн  4 471 775

Документація аванпроекту створення командного комплексу управління авіаносця (ТЗ на розробку ККУавіаносця): -Технічне завдання на розробку ККУ авіаносця. Частина 2 "Командные пункты" 

 стоимость грн  1 916 475

Документація,розроблена у відповідності до "Технічних вимог на розробку структурних та функціональних схем командного комплексу управління авіаційним комплексом".Розробка структурних схем командного комплексу управління

 стоимость грн  505 000

----------


## Polikarpoff

*16*-й после ремонта на 121 АРЗ в Кубинке:

(Снимок сделан на аэродроме Бесовец близ Петрозаводска. 17.12.2012)
Кроме того:



> Самолеты из состава полка прошли ремонт на ОАО "121-й авиационный ремонтный завод" в подмосковной Кубинке. получив также новую окраску. Первый отремонтированный Су-25УТГ с бортовым номером "18 красный" прибыл в состав полка в середине ноября 2012 года, а второй (бортовой номер "16 красный") - видимо, 18 декабря.




Ист.: http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/26691/

----------


## AndyK

*Polikarpoff* См. ветку http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/1...25ub-25utg-21/

----------


## Евгений

Коллеги. Мне в архив попали фото сделанные фотолабораторией Кузнецова в походах нескольких лет.. есть разрешение на выкладывание.....Сюда лучше или в фото видео.

----------


## APKAH

> Коллеги. Мне в архив попали фото сделанные фотолабораторией Кузнецова в походах нескольких лет.. есть разрешение на выкладывание.....Сюда лучше или в фото видео.


Да, на этой ветке думаю им самое место :)
-------
А пока редкая фотография Су-25УТГ №61 38220131291, 100 киап, который был потерян через 4,5 месяца после получения.

----------


## Евгений

несколько фото. архив фотолаборатории Кузнецова. авторы Ю.Шепель и А. Олейник

----------


## Евгений

резервный вариант раскладки крыла. :Smile:

----------


## bakulinks77

Бывает.В основном из-за попадания воздуха в ГС :)

----------


## PPV

Я думаю, все проще - правая раскрылась нормально, а левая - с наветренной стороны...

----------


## Flanker B

> резервный вариант раскладки крыла.


это болезнь на 33

----------


## osipov

> Посетил недавно С-3, кабины Су-33 запретили фотографировать КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ! Не менее категорически запретили фотать нишу переднего шасси и посадочный гак... Поэтому показываю что было разрешено)))
> Вложение 43151Вложение 43152Вложение 43153Вложение 43154Вложение 43155


А кто-нибудь видел кабины модернизированных Су-33 ? Проводилось ли изменение информационно-управляющего поля кабины ?

----------


## bakulinks77

> А кто-нибудь видел кабины модернизированных Су-33 ? Проводилось ли изменение информационно-управляющего поля кабины ?


Я когда сидел в нем в цехе тогда еще КнААПО, визуально заметил только новое СПО справа внизу на приборке. Хотя я там сидел недолго, выгнали :) Мож еще чего и не заметил :)

----------


## Nazar

> Я когда сидел в нем в цехе тогда еще КнААПО, визуально заметил только новое СПО справа внизу на приборке. Хотя я там сидел недолго, выгнали :) Мож еще чего и не заметил :)


Когда я в нем сидел в Североморске, там индикатора СПО вообще не было... :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> У меня фото есть


Фото чего?

----------


## osipov

А приборные панели (УСМ , УАП , ИКП , ПНП и др.) не заменяли в процессе модернизации ?
Если внедрили Л-150 "Пастель" то индикатор  СПО должен быть  соответствующий. Либо его вообще не должно быть. Данные от СПО поступают на ИПВ или МФИ.

----------


## Nazar

> А приборные панели (УСМ , УАП , ИКП , ПНП и др.) не заменяли в процессе модернизации ?
> Если внедрили Л-150 "Пастель" то индикатор  СПО должен быть  соответствующий. Либо его вообще не должно быть. Данные от СПО поступают на ИПВ или МФИ.


Судите сами....

----------


## osipov

То есть установка МФИ на модернизированных Су-33 не проводилась.
А фото левую сторону кабины никто не видел ? Стоит ли там пульт ПУ-30 аналогично Су-27СМ ?

----------


## bakulinks77

> Стоит ли там пульт ПУ-30 аналогично Су-27СМ ?


Нет. На пульте ПУ-30 задаются режимы применения АСП. На фото видно, что на Су-33 режимы задаются там же, где и на Су-27П.Так что конкретно его там быть не должно :)

----------


## osipov

Данные от приемника ГЛОНАСС поступают на ПНП и на ИПВ если нет МФИ ? 

Идикатор Л-150 "Пастель" где на нем стоит или его вообще нет ? 

Про режимы АСП понятно, с пульта ПВИ-10 как и прежде.

----------


## Павел1988

> Судите сами....


И какого месяца хотя бы фото, если не секрет?

----------


## Антон

> Данные от приемника ГЛОНАСС поступают на ПНП и на ИПВ если нет МФИ ?


В кабине нет никакого индикатора вывода координат Они поступают прямов навигационную систему.



> Идикатор Л-150 "Пастель" где на нем стоит или его вообще нет ?


Есть. Стоит около системы Экран (там где стоит сейчас СПО-15). Индикатор очень похож на TEWS на F-15.Фотки есть но показывать не буду.
Но это не на самых последних вариантах модернизации.

----------


## osipov

Ну а самые последние варианты модернизации все-таки включают в себя установку МФИ по типу Су-27СМ ?
На Су-33 около системы Экран-02МЭ стоит заглушка. Индикатора СПО-15 там никогда не стояло.

----------


## osipov

Например борт 62 который прошел модернизацию в марте 2011 года , имеет такую же кабину ? Или она уже идет по типу СМ?

----------


## osipov

> И какого месяца хотя бы фото, если не секрет?


И что за машина ? (ее б/н)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И какого месяца хотя бы фото, если не секрет?





> И что за машина ? (ее б/н)


судя по совокупности признаков - *80*-ка, месяц ~ август

----------


## osipov

А фото топливомера Су-33 нет ?
Какое он хоть обозначение имеет ? (ИСТР - ?)

----------


## osipov

На Су-33 стоит другая топливомерно-расходомерная система чем на Су-27. Она включает 2 индикатора , систему подстчета принятого при дозоправке топлива а также особенности топливных баков складывающего крыла. 
Какие сведения об этой системе ?

----------


## osipov

> В кабине нет никакого индикатора вывода координат Они поступают прямов навигационную систему.
> 
> Есть. Стоит около системы Экран (там где стоит сейчас СПО-15). Индикатор очень похож на TEWS на F-15.Фотки есть но показывать не буду.
> Но это не на самых последних вариантах модернизации.


Данные от Л-150 поступают на индикатор СИО-1 ?

----------


## Антон

> Данные от Л-150 поступают на индикатор СИО-1 ?


Я незнаю как он точно называется,выглядит  так:
Черная прямоугольная панель. Внизу 3 кнопки "ввод" "выбор" "сброс", выше 2 крутилки: "ГРОМК" "ЯРК". выше зелёный индикатор форме круга на который выводятся показания. Снаружи он проградуирован от 0 до 360 градусов, с шагом в 30 градусов.

----------


## osipov

Он мнемонический (аналогично СПО-15ЛМ) или на ЖКИ ?

----------


## Антон

> Он мнемонический (аналогично СПО-15ЛМ) или на ЖКИ ?


Точно не могу сказать,точнее я не представляю  что такое "мнемонический"

----------


## osipov

Мнемонический это светосигнальный , на лампах или светодиодах как индикатор "Березы". Ну а ЖКИ сами понимаете.

----------


## Антон

> Мнемонический это светосигнальный , на лампах или светодиодах как индикатор "Березы". Ну а ЖКИ сами понимаете.


Понятно, точно сказать не могу - я не видел индикатор когда он работает,но что то мне кажется что там не на ЖК

----------


## osipov

А фото топливомеров ни у кого нет ? В процессе модернизации пульт ПКУ не трогали ? Или его вообще нет на серийных Су-33?

----------


## Антон

> А фото топливомеров ни у кого нет ?


IMG_0246 - 69 борт с МАКСА, первая фотка- строевая машина

----------


## osipov

А крупней нет чтобы название стрелочного топливомера прочитать на его шкале ? (ИТП-?)

На левой панели пульт ПКУ-7-2 есть ?

----------


## Антон

> А крупней нет чтобы название стрелочного топливомера прочитать на его шкале ? (ИТП-?)


нет



> На левой панели пульт ПКУ-7-2 есть ?


Что это такое?, И как оно выглядит?

----------


## bakulinks77

Товарищ имеет ввиду пульт контроля и управления топливной системы и системы топливоизмерения. Выглядит так.И никуда деться оттуда не должен  :Redface:

----------


## osipov

А блоки управления и целераспределения Н001К те-самые что на Су-27П ? (Н001-16, Н001-26 и Н001-56)

----------


## osipov

> Товарищ имеет ввиду пульт контроля и управления топливной системы и системы топливоизмерения. Выглядит так.И никуда деться оттуда не должен


А больше никакой информации по топливомерно-расходомерной системы Су-33 нет ? Что за индикаторы хоть стоят ? (децимальный , обозначение)

----------


## osipov

Пульт управления Л-150 "Пастель" тоже установлен ?

----------


## kPoJluK2008

Вот такой вот борт летал 31.05.13 над Кубинкой..
Кто что знает о нем?

----------


## APKAH

> Вот такой вот борт летал 31.05.13 над Кубинкой..
> Кто что знает о нем?


Вероятно только с ремонта на 121 АРЗ, вероятно предназначается для Ейской авиабазы, для базирования на российской "НИТКЕ". Вопрос в том кем раньше был этот борт?

----------


## Антон

> вероятно предназначается для Ейской авиабазы, для базирования на российской "НИТКЕ".


Тоже так думаю. Бортовые номера желтого цвета, если бы пошел в Североморск -наверное были бы красные

----------


## lindr

> ??????● Су-33 №71 – существовал, но нет ни одной фотографии;


Есть заглушки от него на бн 77.

Остальные фото подборка Су-33 и прочие на аэродроме май 2013. Фотографии очень тяжелые, не загрузить на сайт, даю ссылку на альбом

http://photo.qip.ru/users/viktor-soc...nka/151210651/

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Есть заглушки от него на бн 77.


ну что у них там за бардак, прошлый раз их на *68*-ом видел:

Ну и ежли внимательно посмотреть, то Вы и сам *71*-й спалили, причем с заглушками от 77-го  :Biggrin: 
позволил себе немного уменьшить его портрет:

Огромное СПАСИБО!

----------


## Djoker

> groomi: Собственно 100 лет ВВС в Комсомольске-на-Амуре


На Комсомольском авиационном заводе имени Ю.А. Гагарина состоится торжественное мероприятие в честь Дня морской авиации ВМФ России




> *На Комсомольском авиационном заводе имени Ю.А. Гагарина состоится торжественное мероприятие в честь Дня морской авиации ВМФ России
> 
> 17 июля на Комсомольском Филиале Компании "Сухой" состоится торжественное мероприятие в честь Дня морской авиации ВМФ России.*
> 
> 
> 
> 17 июля на территории Комсомольского авиационного завода имени Ю.А. Гагарина состоится торжественное мероприятие, посвященное открытию памятника легендарному палубному истребителю Су-33. Открытие нового памятного места на территории КнААЗ приурочено ко Дню морской авиации Военно-морского флота России. 
> 
> В церемонии примут участие руководство Комсомольского Филиала Компании, трудовой коллектив завода. На торжественное открытие приглашены почетные гости: заслуженный летчик-испытатель, Герой России Игорь Вотинцев, легендарный летчик-испытатель СССР, Герой Советского Союза Виктор Пугачев, командующий морской авиацией ВМФ России Игорь Кожин и др. 
> ...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ??????● Су-33 №71 – на 07.2013 на хранении в Североморске


Вид у него очень даже приличный, как будто только с ремонта прибыл.

----------


## APKAH

> Вид у него очень даже приличный, как будто только с ремонта прибыл.


Именно так, другого варианта трудно себе представить.

----------


## paralay

А почему раньше фоток 71 не попадалось? Может какой борт перенумеровали?

----------


## APKAH

> А почему раньше фоток 71 не попадалось? Может какой борт перенумеровали?


Возможно борт №71 по каким-то причинам отстранили от полётов ещё в середине 90-х годов, законсервировали на аэродроме, и только в 2011-2012 годах его наконец-таки забрали на ремонт. Ведь это были первые детальные фотографии авиатехники с аэродрома Североморск-3. Ранее все уделяли время только рабочим машинам, а тех что находились на длительном хранении почти никто не фотографировал. Версию о смене б/н считаю маловероятной - ранее подобных случаев в эксплуатации Су-33 не встречалось, да и не вижу смысла переименовывать.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А почему раньше фоток 71 не попадалось? Может какой борт перенумеровали?


Так уже не первый случай. Вроде еще *64*-й недавно всплыл. 
Фактически, подтверждены 25 из 26 машин, а вот что с 26-й и какой у нее был/есть номер - не известно.
Еще, похоже, что *84*-й пока так и гниет на стоянке Североморска 3 (стоит между *79* и *72*)

----------


## paralay

б/н 64 давно у меня на страничке лежит, проблема была только с б/н 71   http://paralay.com/su33.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

> б/н 64 давно у меня на страничке лежит, проблема была только с б/н 71   http://paralay.com/su33.html


он вроде где-то в 11-ом году всплыл

----------


## Nazar

> Ведь это были первые детальные фотографии авиатехники с аэродрома Североморск-3. Ранее все уделяли время только рабочим машинам, а тех что находились на длительном хранении почти никто не фотографировал.


Когда я был крайний раз на Севере, в 2006 (7)? году, я этот борт не видел и куда его могли поставить не представляю, его не было ни на стоянке 1аэ, ни второй, там где стояли не летающие борты, его тоже не было. Допускаю что он мог стоять в ТЭЧ, по-этому и в кадр не попадал.

----------


## Fencer

> На Комсомольском авиационном заводе имени Ю.А. Гагарина состоится торжественное мероприятие в честь Дня морской авиации ВМФ России


А вот можно посмотреть фоторепортаж,посвящённый открытию памятника Су-33 на КнААПО Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Фотогалереи.

----------


## Fencer

На авиафоруме пообещали узнать прежний бортовой номер памятника Су-33 на территории КнААПО.Может это поможет выяснить его заводской номер и его историю.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На авиафоруме пообещали узнать прежний бортовой номер памятника Су-33 на территории КнААПО.Может это поможет выяснить его заводской номер и его историю.


Да уже вроде как все в 279-ом выяснили, не их это машина. "Новодел"...

----------


## Fencer

> Да уже вроде как все в 279-ом выяснили, не их это машина. "Новодел"...


Будет потверждение.

----------


## Антон

> На авиафоруме пообещали узнать прежний бортовой номер памятника Су-33 на территории КнААПО.Может это поможет выяснить его заводской номер и его историю.





> Скорее всего, это планер из оставшегося на заводе задела по 10К. Там оставалась одна машина, которую военные так и не взяли, вот ее и решили поставить на памятник...


Реестр Су-33

----------


## Fencer

> Реестр Су-33


Спасибо за информацию.Я это читал.Может появятся какие-нибудь подробности.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Спасибо за информацию.Я это читал.Может появятся какие-нибудь подробности.





> Алексей Битюк 
> 10:58 
> Нет-нет,все наши борта ремонтные обратно придут,а этот борт-его сделали на заводе,но его никто не купил,поэтому видимо решили хоть на памятник поставить.Умом Россию не понять!


: 
ссылка почему-то в упор не отображается, нажмите на двоеточие после цитаты.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "Вчера вечером приблизительно в 19.00 мск первый полет с палубы "Викрамадитья" совершил самолет Су-33, а сегодня планируется шесть вылетов МиГ-29КУБ и МиГ-29К. Далее вылеты будут проходить по программе испытаний, в зависимости от погодных условий"
> Источник: Истребители МиГ-29 в ходе испытаний совершат полеты с "Викрамадитьи" / АвиаПорт.Дайджест


Су-33 на Горшкове? Интересно, раньше говорили что он великоват для Викрамадитьи

----------


## Fencer

> Су-33 на Горшкове? Интересно, раньше говорили что он великоват для Викрамадитьи


А для какого типа самолётов разрабатывался бывший ТАВКР "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Горшков"?

----------


## An-Z

Прежде всего для СВВП

----------


## Fencer

> Прежде всего для СВВП


Ну тогда Су-33 действительно будет великоват для бывшего ТАВКР "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Горшков".

----------


## osipov

А ни у кого нет фото (или схем) боковых панелей кабины Су-33 ? Пульты управления САУ-10К и СДУ-10К особено интересны.

----------


## Flanker B

вот этот миг  да..с Викрамадитьи  перелетл на север3 , а насчет су 33 могу уточнить, но там на филде этого не слышал.

----------


## lindr

> Получается, что *79* и *79* все-таки разные машины,


Да это так 79 красный это 49051004102. Фото Олег Мутовин.

----------


## APKAH

Вода подступает к КнААПО. В репортаже, на 1:47 минуте, рассказывается о новом Су-35 - в кабине Су-33 №67  :Wink:  (Су-33 вероятно просто проходит на заводе ремонт). Заводской номер борта №67 точно не известен. В кадре виден з/н, но вторая цифра очень не разборчиво, мне видится 06305, возможно есть другие мнения?
http://www.vesti.ru/only_video.html?vid=535717

----------


## lindr

Думаю Вы правы. Если рассуждать логически должно быть так


49051004001	33	№126	04	01	23.07.91	Россия	78	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051004102	33	№126	04	02	1991	Россия	79	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051004103	33	№126	04	03		Россия	70	279-й КИАП потерян 17.07.01
49051004204	33	№126	04	04		Россия	76	279-й КИАП модернизация
49051004305	33	№126	04	05		Россия	71?	279-й КИАП 
49051005101	33	№126	05	01		Россия	77	279-й КИАП модернизация
49051005102	33	№126	05	02		Россия	72	279-й КИАП 
49051005?03	33	№126	05	03		Россия	73?	279-й КИАП потерян 11.05.00
49051005304	33	№126	05	04		Россия	60	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051005305	33	№126	05	05		Россия	61	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051006001	33	№126	06	01		Россия	62	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051006102	33	№126	06	02		Россия	64	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051006103	33	№126	06	05		Россия	65	279-й КИАП потерян 17.06.96
49051006204	33	№126	06	04		Россия	66	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051006305	33	№126	06	03		Россия	67	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051007301	33	№126	07	01		Россия	68	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051007302	33	№126	07	02		Россия	80	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051007403	33	№126	07	03		Россия	81	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051007504	33	№126	07	04		Россия	82	279-й КИАП потерян 05.09.05
49051007?05	33	№126	07	05		Россия	83?	279-й КИАП 
49051008?01	33	№126	08	01		Россия	84?	279-й КИАП 
49051008302	33	№126	08	02		Россия	85	279-й КИАП 
49051008303	33	№126	08	03		Россия	86?	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051008404	33	№126	08	04		Россия	87	279-й КИАП модернизация 
49051008?05	33	№126	08	05		Россия		279-й КИАП 
49051009301	33	№126	09	01		Россия	88	279-й КИАП

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вода подступает к КнААПО. В репортаже, на 1:47 минуте, рассказывается о новом Су-35 - в кабине Су-33 №67  (Су-33 вероятно просто проходит на заводе ремонт). Заводской номер борта №67 точно не известен. В кадре виден з/н, но вторая цифра очень не разборчиво, мне видится 06305, возможно есть другие мнения?
> http://www.vesti.ru/only_video.html?vid=535717


Хорошая новость, а то я уж думал, что *67* в роли франкенштейна в Североморске стоит. Если еще чуть дальше глянуть, то за Погосяном еще одна сушка стоит, с эмблемой 1-й эскадрильи, но без бортового номера.

----------


## Djoker

> Если еще чуть дальше глянуть, то за Погосяном еще одна сушка стоит, с эмблемой 1-й эскадрильи, но без бортового номера.


85?

----------


## Polikarpoff

за *85* тоже спасибо, как раз интересовала его судьба. Но я вот про этот:

Номера вообще не наблюдается и видна эмблема 1-й АЭ, а *85*-й всегда был во 2-ой

----------


## Антон

> Хорошая новость, а то я уж думал, что *67* в роли франкенштейна в Североморске стоит. Если еще чуть дальше глянуть, то за Погосяном еще одна сушка стоит, с эмблемой 1-й эскадрильи, но без бортового номера.


сейчас на КНААПО 4 Су33

----------


## Антон

Товарищи,а не кто не поделиться фотографиями Т10К-9 №109?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Товарищи,а не кто не поделиться фотографиями Т10К-9 №109?


Все, что есть:

----------


## Антон

Спасибо. Но все эти фотографии у меня уже есть....

----------


## Polikarpoff

*67* и *84* в полете в Североморске, с возвращением!!!
http://www.tv21.ru/news/2014/01/28/?newsid=65635

----------


## levvit

добавлю:
04205 - №71
07505 - №83

----------


## APKAH

> добавлю:
> 04205 - №71
> 07505 - №83


Большое спасибо!
Ну вот, почти все Су-33 определены, остались только найти подтверждение что №73 это #05-03, №84 это #08201, а памятник на территории КнААПО - #08-05.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Большое спасибо!
> Ну вот, почти все Су-33 определены, остались только найти подтверждение что №73 это #05-03, №84 это #08201, а памятник на территории КнААПО - #08-05.


Сомнительно, что в КнААПО машина 8-ой серии, ибо встоенные стремянки появились с 9-ой серии.

ПС: что-то меня сомнение взяло, что на засветившихся в китае Фотографиях не Т-10К-7, а Т-10К-3.

----------


## levvit

08201 - № 84 это точно,
и еще
точно помню аварию борта в 11.07.1991, вот только номера не помню((

----------


## Polikarpoff

> точно помню аварию борта в 11.07.1991, вот только номера не помню((


Т-10К-8 Апакидзе, есть в реестре.

Потихоньку ТУТ вношу данные по дальнему походу 2013-2014, помимо указанных "орлов", было еще замечено 4 "тигры" на хвостах, но их номера разглядеть не удалось.

----------


## APKAH

> Сомнительно, что в КнААПО машина 8-ой серии, ибо встоенные стремянки появились с 9-ой серии.


Интересный факт. Есть ли у вас фотография сблизи кабины №88 (для достоверности и сравнения)?



> ПС: что-то меня сомнение взяло, что на засветившихся в китае Фотографиях не Т-10К-7, а Т-10К-3.


А разве есть хоть какие-нибудь сомнения?





Polikarpoff, Ваши данные о составе ЛА в походах Кузи довольно интересны, сделаю ссылку на него в первом посте. Было бы желательно уточнить более конкретные даты походов, хотя бы месяцы.

P.S._Реестр Су-33 буду в ближайшие недели буду дополнять, а то самый "худой" - очень мало информации..._

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересный факт. Есть ли у вас фотография сблизи кабины №88 (для достоверности и сравнения)?


Качество не самое лучшее, но стремянку разглядеть можно:




> А разве есть хоть какие-нибудь сомнения?


В том-то и дело. Первоначально смутило, что ряд СМИ последнее время ссылаются именно на К3, сначала плевался от таких новостей, но потом призадумался.
Вот некоторые наблюдения:
1. У "китайца", как и у К3, все радиопрозрачные части белые, а у "украинского" К7 - серые.
2. У "китайца" и у К3 в качестве эмблемы "Сухого" - витязь с луком, а у К7 - буквы "Су" в круге...



> Было бы желательно уточнить более конкретные даты походов, хотя бы месяцы.


Это будет не сложно, попробую в ближайшее время

----------


## lindr

Про продаже К-7 все предельно ясно, публиковал документы.

N|Тип| Название поля| Значение|
0||Системный номер|2246478|
1||таможня|100000012|
2||декларация|735980|
3||код валюты|840|
4||дата|26.08.2004|
5||код отправителя|21552117|
6||отправитель|Дочiр. пiдприїм.ДК.ДК "Укрспецекспорт" ДП "Укроборонсервiс"|
7||адрес отправителя|01042, м.Київ, вул.Чигорiна,57. Україна|
8||код получателя|0|
9||получатель|Компанiя "China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company Ltd"|
10||адрес получателя|100861,10 Yuetan Beixiaojie BeijingКИТАЙ|
11||код банка|********|
12||МФО|******|
13||банк|ВАТ Всеукраїнський АБ "ВА-БАНК"|
14||адрес банка|04119, м.Київ,вул.Зоологiчна,5|
15||счет|*************|
16||код ответств за финрегулирование|*******|
17||отв за финрегулирование|ДП ДГЗIФ "Укрiнмаш"|
18||адрес отв за финрегулирование|04119, м.Київ, вул.Дегтярiвська,36 УКРАЇНА|
19||ТМВЕД|8802409000|
20||товар|1.ТВП.Лiтак Су-27К у складi:планер зав. N49051003402,двигун Ал-31Ф(вир.99А) зав.N3010992003005,двигун Ал-31Ф(вир.99А)завN3010992003006-1шт.Виробник-Росiя. 2.Мiсць-46,Пакув.-36дерев.ящ.10-без пак.3.0|
21||вес кг|23080|
22||стоимость грн|15342788.8|
24||Направление|1|
23||Курс|5.3126|

----------


## levvit

данные
05203 - борт № 73,
26.12.94 авария борта 08-05 в КнААПО.
(не увидел про 11.07.1991 сразу)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 26.12.94 авария борта 08-05 в КнААПО.


Очень интересно. Похоже, что это тот самый неизвестный 26-й борт. На скорую руку нашел следующее:



> 26 декабря 1994 г. - авария истребителя Су-27 в Комсомольске-на-Амуре во время планового испытательного полета. У только что построенного самолета отказал двигатель, летчик катапультировался.


Есть еще какие-нибудь подробности?
*lindr*
Вопрос несколько в другом, действительно ли на фото К7? Вполне возможно, что помимо К7 в китай мог попасть и К3, тем более, что после 91-го он на глаза не попадался.

----------


## APKAH

> Качество не самое лучшее, но стремянку разглядеть можно


Так не в стремянке дело, она у всех одинаковая, тут другие различия, причём на №88 их похоже тоже нет.





> Первоначально смутило, что ряд СМИ последнее время ссылаются именно на К3


СМИ?  :Biggrin:  Вы шутите? Да они ни в зуб ногой в таких деталях, им скажи "К25" - они так и напишут.




> Вот некоторые наблюдения:
> 1. У "китайца", как и у К3, все радиопрозрачные части белые, а у "украинского" К7 - серые.
> 2. У "китайца" и у К3 в качестве эмблемы "Сухого" - витязь с луком, а у К7 - буквы "Су" в круге...


Я же привёл фотографию (10К-7, 2003 год, аэродром Кировское), по ней очевидно в каком состоянии машина - за 10 лет проведённых под открытым небом, камуфляж почти полностью выцвел. Естественно его покрасили уже после продажи в Китай, разве не очевидно? Да и зачем им опытный борт, когда в наличии есть предсерийный Т10К-7...тем более что никто бы им 10К-3 в России не продал бы.

Китайцы с середины 90-х годов активно интересовались Су-33. Изначально, в начале нового века китайцы планировали заключить контракт на поставку двух Су-33 (для изучения и последующего копирования), естественно наши не соглашались. В итоге к 2004 году в СМИ пошли упоминания о готовящемся контракте на 24 Су-33, но ему не суждено было сбыться. Лет пять-семь назад на одном из форумов проходила информация, что всеми забытый Т10К-7 китайцы нашли в Крыму с помощью спутниковых снимков.




> 26.12.94 авария борта 08-05 в КнААПО.


Спасибо, очень важная информация...Эта дата аварии мне была известна очень давно, но находила, скорее опровержение, чем подтверждение...

Ну вот Вы и поставили точку в номерах серийных Су-33, осталось узнать последний борт, который в конце 90-х так и не прошёл военную приёмку и который впоследствии устиановили как памятник, получил №70, вероятно это #09-02? Есть ли возможность уточнить?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Так не в стремянке дело, она у всех одинаковая, тут другие различия, причём на №88 их похоже тоже


Ну чтож, смотрим (спасибо Фомину):

Встроенная стремянка есть только у этих двух машин (*88* и *70*), факт про *88*-й в общем-то давно известный.



> Я же привёл фотографию (10К-7, 2003 год, аэродром Кировское), по ней очевидно в каком состоянии машина - за 10 лет проведённых под открытым небом, камуфляж почти полностью выцвел. Естественно его покрасили уже после продажи в Китай, разве не очевидно? Да и зачем им опытный борт, когда в наличии есть предсерийный Т10К-7...тем более что никто бы им 10К-3 в России не продал бы.
> 
> Китайцы с середины 90-х годов активно интересовались Су-33. Изначально, в начале нового века китайцы планировали заключить контракт на поставку двух Су-33 (для изучения и последующего копирования), естественно наши не соглашались. В итоге к 2004 году в СМИ пошли упоминания о готовящемся контракте на 24 Су-33, но ему не суждено было сбыться. Лет пять-семь назад на одном из форумов проходила информация, что всеми забытый Т10К-7 китайцы нашли в Крыму с помощью спутниковых снимков.


Вопрос тогда в следующем, почему китайцы перекрасили машину с символикой ОКБ по образу другой машины? Да вот и не встречал я никаких реальных доказательств того, что Т-10К-3 перелетел в Россию, а не остался на Украине (за исключением короткой строчки у Фомина, что остался только К7). В любом случае, вопросов для меня остается больше, чем ответов.

----------


## APKAH

> Встроенная стремянка есть только у этих двух машин (*88* и *70*)


Спасибо за фото! Ну вот, фотография кабины сблизи борта №88, указывает на идентичность с №70. Можно поинтересоваться, откуда растут ноги что эти различия есть "встроенная стремянка"?




> Вопрос тогда в следующем, почему китайцы перекрасили машину с символикой ОКБ по образу другой машины?


Их борт, могли красить как им вздумается, причём окраска РПО и камуфляж совсем не такие как на 10К-3, ОЗ ВВС СССР нет.




> Да вот и не встречал я никаких реальных доказательств того, что Т-10К-3 перелетел в Россию, а не остался на Украине (за исключением короткой строчки у Фомина, что остался только К7). В любом случае, вопросов для меня остается больше, чем ответов.


Вам что письменное уведомление от КБ Сухого требуется, а иначе не поверите?

Т10К-7 не смог перелететь с остальными в 1992 году только по причине неисправности. Там же, в Крыму, остался и Т10-3 (#01-01), который во второй половине 80-х годов, после завершения испытаний по программе Су-33 остался не у дел на а/д Саки.

По поводу судьбы Т10К-3: В начале 1992-го после перебазирования в Москву, самолёт поставили на доработки под ПШП, в 1993-1994 годах выполнили программу испытания на сваливания и штопор, последний полёт в 08.1994. После этого самолёт использовался в качестве «донора» для остальных опытных машин. На 2009 год остатки планера находятся на ЛИиДБ.ОКБ;

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Можно поинтересоваться, откуда растут ноги что эти различия есть "встроенная стремянка"?


Ну это не сама стремянка, а ее вполне логическое продолжение, т.е. ступеньки на корпусе (даже внешне аналогичны ступенькам на Су-25УТГ).
А сама стремянка вот:

жаль, нет фотографий в выпущенном виде...



> Вам что письменное уведомление от КБ Сухого требуется, а иначе не поверите?


Ну зачем же? Достаточно было бы его пост-украинских фотографий.

----------


## levvit

ошибка пилотирования (08-05)

----------


## muk33

88-я единственная строевая машина (9 серии) со встроенной стремянкой. Лично ей пользовался.

----------


## APKAH

> жаль, нет фотографий в выпущенном виде...


Вот-вот, интересно было бы посмотреть, а то у меня не хватало воображения как же она вообще "выдвигалась" из Су-33...

Может кто в курсе, нашла ли применение эта система автоматической встроенной стремянкой в новых проектах самолётов КБ Сухого?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вот-вот, интересно было бы посмотреть, а то у меня не хватало воображения как же она вообще "выдвигалась" из Су-33...


Ну раз из 29-го может, то что мешает быть примерно тому же в 33-ем?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Попался в свое время вот этот кадр:

никто не в курсе, что за борт это мог быть?

----------


## APKAH

> Попался в свое время вот этот кадр: никто не в курсе, что за борт это мог быть?


Наверное это и есть авария #08-05 на КнААПО (26.12.1994), так как все остальные Су-33 потеряны в летнюю пору, с мая по сентябрь, а тут явно зимняя пора...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Наверное это и есть авария #08-05 на КнААПО (26.12.1994), так как все остальные Су-33 потеряны в летнюю пору, с мая по сентябрь, а тут явно зимняя пора...


Вряд ли, пейзаж больше на северный похож, примерно вот на это место:

http://goo.gl/maps/h9fnb
Насколько я понял, 08-05 "в хлам" был (хотя могу ошибаться), а тут машин не слишком пострадала, кроме сломанного носа, заметных повреждений не наблюдается, даже не было катапультирования. Ни под одну из известных аварий/катастроф не подходит.
Скорее всего - банально выкатился за пределы ВПП

----------


## An-Z

> ....все остальные Су-33 потеряны в летнюю пору, с мая по сентябрь, а тут явно зимняя пора...


Снег не должен смущать, в мае его в тех местах полно, так же как он вполне мог выпать и в сентябре.. но на фотке скорее всего весна..

----------


## PPV

> Наверное это и есть авария #08-05 на КнААПО (26.12.1994), так как все остальные Су-33 потеряны в летнюю пору, с мая по сентябрь, а тут явно зимняя пора...


Скорее всего, это поломка машины 05101, которая произошла на заводе в декабре 1991-го. Посадка без выпуска шасси. Машину отремонтировали в минимальные сроки, и в числе прочих отправили в полк...

----------


## pita

Объект 07504 эксплуатировался с 20.03.94,имел наработку с начала эксплуатации до момента исследования 98 часов 48 минут,264 посадки,51 зацеп,15 касаний.30.05.97 при посадке на БВПП в/ч 98613 самолёт получил повреждения планера и систем.Объект поступил на исследование и ремонт на КнААПО из в/ч 98613 05.11.98.

----------


## PPV

> Объект 07504...30.05.97 при посадке на БВПП в/ч 98613 самолёт получил повреждения планера и систем...


Да, вполне возможно, что фото этого пепелаца. Более подробное описание можно найти здесь: http://www.pressarchive.ru/aviarinok.../15/13976.html
Этой машине не везло катастрофически, несмотря на то, что ее отремонтировали, в 2005-м ее уронили с палубы из-за порыва троса АФ...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Набрел на днях вот на такое видео (спасибо ТК "Звезда" за наводку):


Есть много интересного, видеозаписи с Т-10К-1/К-2/К-3 с различных ракурсов.
Для себя узнал ряд интересных фактов:
1. У Т-10К-1 и Т-10К-2 тормозной гак сильно отличался от остальных машин (балка гака была круглой формы)
2. Озвучена причина крушения Т-10К-1, отличная от общеизвестной (машина была потеряна во время испытаний с *имитацией* отказа сразу трех систем: одного двигателя, одной гидросистемы и ЭДСУ ПГО).
3. Озвучены факты взлета с дистанции 105 м с взлетной массой 31 и 32 тонны
4. Расчетная нагрузка на гак при посадке - до 4g (при первой посадке получилось 3,6)

ПС: *APKAH*, было бы неплохо в самом реестре добавить к бортам следующую информацию о крайних известных полетах:
*79  88* - ноябрь 2013, ТАКР, Баренцево море, учения (мелькнули в видео ТК "Звезда")
*62 66 68 76 77 78* - февраль 2014, ТАКР, Средиземное море, дальний поход
*67 84* - январь 2014, Североморск 3,тренировочные полеты

----------


## muk33

> Попался в свое время вот этот кадр:
> 
> никто не в курсе, что за борт это мог быть?


Это невезучая 82 машина. Сечас лежит на дне Норвежского моря

----------


## osipov

А есть у кого подробности по топливомерно-расходомерной системе Су-33 ? Вроде там стоит СТР7-4.
какой модификации индикаторы ? ИСТР или ИК (профильный)

----------


## Антон

> Набрел на днях вот на такое видео (спасибо ТК "Звезда" за наводку):


Спасибо! Фильм интереснейший!

----------


## osipov

А пульты управления навигационной системой , САУ-10К , СДУ-10К выглядят как ? Фото боковых панелей Су-33 нет ни у кого ?

----------


## Антон

На RP засветился 85 и 88 борт,с летит домой с КНАЗа. Отличительная особенность на правом фальшкиле эмблема "Богатырь"

----------


## cemichael

Значит вот это кто был.

_С Домны два борта идут на Толмачево. Идут по гражданским трассам, видимо заводские экипажи гонят._ 

Дземги - Домна - Толмачево - БСавино - ???

----------


## Гравилётчик

Над Сыктывкаром. Значит, на аэродром базирования возвращались.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ну вроде за последнее время почти все в живом виде "засветились", не ясно только что с *83*

----------


## muk33

> Значит вот это кто был.
> 
> _С Домны два борта идут на Толмачево. Идут по гражданским трассам, видимо заводские экипажи гонят._ 
> 
> Дземги - Домна - Толмачево - БСавино - ???


Гнали североморцы. Заводские экипажи не имеют права гонять строевые борты, да и некогда им этим заниматься.

----------


## Антон

> Заводские экипажи не имеют права гонять строевые борты


А с чем это связано?

----------


## forcekons

> Заводские экипажи не имеют права гонять строевые борты, да и некогда им этим заниматься.


 а Аверьянов Е.В. относится к каким?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> а Аверьянов Е.В. относится к каким?


Евгений Аверьянов, вроде бы, испытатель, на пару с отцом.

----------


## muk33

Если вы про СМ в Домну, то это исключение, допущенное по отдельному решению.

----------


## forcekons

> Если вы про СМ в Домну


именно про это

----------


## Polikarpoff

Так СМы то машины принципиально новые, и хоть часть состава и прошла курс переподготовки на них, но практического опыта пока практически нет. Надо было либо из Липецка людей дергать, либо с заводом договариваться. Завод все-таки ближе. А по 33-им - принципиально нового в машинах ничего нет, т.ч. полк может перегнать своимисилама.

ЗЫ: вчера все-таки идентифицировал две машины 2-й АЭ, которые находились на палубе в день выхода "Кузнецова" в поход - *79* и *80*. Остается только вопрос, почему они за 2 месяца больше не попали в кадр?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> *В Комсомольске-на-Амуре отремонтировали два палубных истребителя*
> *Машины уже перелетели в Североморск*
> *26 февраля 2014, 15:29, Дейта.* 279-й отдельный корабельный истребительный авиационный полк Морской авиации Северного флота получил два корабельных истребителя Су-33, прошедших ремонт и модернизацию на Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиационном заводе имени Ю.А. Гагарина (КнААЗ, филиал ОАО "Компания "Сухой"). Об этом сообщает блог прользователя "Живого журнала" bmpd. 
> Отремонтированные самолеты имеют красные бортовые номера "85"  и "88". Оба самолета совершили перелет парой из Комсомольска-на-Амуре в Североморск 21 февраля 2014 года, совершив промежуточные посадки на аэродромах Толмачево (Новосибирск) и Большое Савино (Пермь). 
> 
> Всего 279-й полк с 1992 по 1997 годы получил 25 серийных истребителей Су-33 постройки КнААЗ, из которых четыре были потеряны в ходе эксплуатации. Оба сданных сейчас после ремонта истребителя "85" и "88" относятся к машинам последних выпусков, причем борт "88" стал вообще последним поставленным серийным Су-33 (в 1997 году). При этом для самолета "88" прошедший ремонт на КнААЗ стал вторым - ранее эта машина проходила там ремонт в начале 2000-х годов. 
> 
> Чуть ранее в конце 2013 года на КнААЗ был завершен ремонт и модернизация двух других истребителей Су-33 279-го полка - с красными бортовыми номерами "67" и "84". Всего с 2002 года процесс ремонта и модернизации в Комсомольске-на-Амуре прошли 19 истребителей Су-33 (в том числе два самолета - дважды). По имеющимся сведениям, на сегодняшний день в составе 279-го полка имеются 14 летных истребителей Су-33, из которых восемь (с бортовыми номерами "62", "66", "68", "76", "77", "78", "79" и "80") находятся в походе на борту тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов", а шесть (с бортовыми номерами "67", "84", "85", "86", "87" и "88") - на береговом аэродроме полка в Североморске. Еще семь самолетов находятся в Североморске на хранении.


В Комсомольске-на-Амуре отремонтировали два палубных истребителя | РИА Дейта.RU

----------


## muk33

> Так СМы то машины принципиально новые, и хоть часть состава и прошла курс переподготовки на них, но практического опыта пока практически нет. Надо было либо из Липецка людей дергать, либо с заводом договариваться. Завод все-таки ближе. А по 33-им - принципиально нового в машинах ничего нет, т.ч. полк может перегнать своимисилама.


Первые СМ-ки в Домну перегнали летчики ГЛИЦ, но потом их отозвали для более важного мероприятия.))) Липчане на тот момент оказались не вполне готовы. Вот и пришлось отцу и сыну..... 33-и всегда гоняют сами северяне. И туда (если самолет способен долететь) и обратно.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 33-и всегда гоняют сами северяне. И туда (если самолет способен долететь) и обратно.


Но было как-то и такое, что из-за начавшейся полярной ночи не могли сами 4 борта на Кузнецова к дальнему походу перегнать, вызывали из Москвы Мельникова. Тот и перегонял, вечная ему память...

----------


## osipov

А это фото Су-33 сделана в начале 2000-х годов на 20-м АРЗ в Пушкине.

Выходит ремонтом этого борта занимался 20 АРЗ ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А это фото Су-33 сделана в начале 2000-х годов на 20-м АРЗ в Пушкине.
> 
> Выходит ремонтом этого борта занимался 20 АРЗ ?

----------


## osipov

И успели отремонтировать на 20-м АРЗ хоть один Су-33 ?

----------


## muk33

> Но было как-то и такое, что из-за начавшейся полярной ночи не могли сами 4 борта на Кузнецова к дальнему походу перегнать, вызывали из Москвы Мельникова. Тот и перегонял, вечная ему память...


Это было в 2008 году, летчики полка пригнали самолеты с Комсомольска, когда уже началась полярная ночь. С третьего севера на корабль их перегнал Сергей, поскольку в тот момент, увы, не было готовых ночью на палубу.

----------


## muk33

> И успели отремонтировать на 20-м АРЗ хоть один Су-33 ?


Успели только разобрать. А потом все это отвезли в Комсомольск, где и собрали.

----------


## osipov

А кто-нибудь владеет информацией о система предупреждения и регистрации установленных на Су-33 ?
На Су-27 стояли Экран-02МЭ и Тестер-УЗ сер3.

На Су-33 должна быть система регистрации с отсреливаемым накопителем. Если верить книге "Корабельная эпопея" на 33-м стоит Экран-27-02. 
Но каковы ее отличия от штатной Экран-02МЭ не сказано.

----------


## APKAH

> 09-02?● Су-33 №нет – заказчику не сдавался, «в конце 90-х там оставалась одна машина, которую военные так и не взяли, вероятно именно её и решили поставить на памятник», замечен 08.2012 на дне открытых дверей, планируется установка памятника на территории КнААПО, получил №70 им. Тимура Апакидзе (второй с таким б/н)


Мимо ветки прошло незамеченным интересное событие: 17.07.2013 состоялось торжественное открытие памятника Су-33 на КнААПО:

----------


## osipov

А никто не скинет мне на почту более детальные фото кабины Су-33 ? (боковых панелей)

----------


## Polikarpoff

На вчера опубликованных фотографиях из ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого
Экспозиции музеев и отдельные экспонаты
похоже, что засветились на задних планах все Су-27К и Су-33УБ:

----------


## APKAH

> На вчера опубликованных фотографиях из ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого похоже, что засветились на задних планах все Су-27К и Су-33УБ


Все Су-33? Я почему-то ни одного не увидел...

Репортаж интересный, но только слишком мало фотографий...из техники КБ Сухого фотографировали всего три самолёта: Су-15, Су-47 да Су-17М4, и всё...в отличие от стоянки КБ Микояна, большинство самолётов КБ Сухого осталось за кадром.
Из семейства Су-27 на заднем плане помимо П-42 (#05-01) можно заметить только Су-27УБ №08 (#02502) и Су-30 (#01012)...а сколько там ещё интересных машин...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Все Су-33? Я почему-то ни одного не увидел...


Да вроде по пилоткам килей, стойкам переднего шасси и хвостовой балке их ни с чем не перепутать, стрелочками на них я ткнул:

на заднем плане скорее всего *79* (пилотки "корабельные"), какой между Су-15 и Су-27 - не ясно, но "пилотка" корабельная, тележка переднего шасси тоже

За Су-15 - пилотка корабельная, тележка переднего шасси тоже, возможно, что *109*

За Су-22 - тележка переднего шасси корабельная, скорее всего это *69*

две штуки на заднем плане, один - пустой корпус, с явно корабельной балкой (есть вероятность, что это *39*), рядом с ним "в сборе", отлична видна вся "корабельная" механизация крыла и "корабельная" балка (Т-10К-3???)

Жаль, что автор совсем не уделил этим машинам персонального внимания

----------


## APKAH

> Да вроде по пилоткам килей


Интересно, а как вы определили что _пилотки "корабельные"_? Вот к примеру два киля:

только один них принадлежит Су-27, а другой Су-33, обе машины находятся сегодня в том самом "отстойнике" ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого в Жуковском, оба киля сегодня находятся в одинаково выцветшем состоянии. Поэтому по килям или пилоткам килей судить не совсем правильно.




> стойкам переднего шасси и хвостовой балке их ни с чем не перепутать, стрелочками на них я ткнул


Согласен, но тут не совсем чётко видно, к примеру на четвёртой фотографии (левый борт) мне вначале показался опытный Су-27УБ...Также не стоит забывать что там в большинстве своём опытные и доработанные машины, причём там есть как различные модификации Су-27: Т10С/УБ/К/КУБ/М/СКМ, так и различные версии Су-30 и возможно другие, внешне схожие между собой самолёты семейства Су-27. По 3-ей фотографии предположу что это Су-27КУБ.




> Жаль, что автор совсем не уделил этим машинам персонального внимания


Вот и я о чём. Автор только ещё больше раззадорил интерес к бортам ЛИиДБ...

стоянка ЛИиДБ на 2007 год:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно, а как вы определили что _пилотки "корабельные"_? Вот к примеру два киля:
> 
> только один них принадлежит Су-27, а другой Су-33, обе машины находятся сегодня в том самом "отстойнике" ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого в Жуковском, оба киля сегодня находятся в одинаково выцветшем состоянии. Поэтому по килям или пилоткам килей судить не совсем правильно.


Так видно же отлично: левый - корабельный (пилотка подрезана, чтоб в ангаре проблем меньше было), правый обычный 



> По 3-ей фотографии предположу что это Су-27КУБ.


без сомнения, фонарь 34-й, сечение по обтекателю РЛС круглое.

----------


## Nazar

> Интересно, а как вы определили что _пилотки "корабельные"_? Вот к примеру два киля:
> Поэтому по килям или пилоткам килей судить не совсем правильно.


Абсолютно правильно, у них разный углы по верхней кромке киля, да и вообще кили разные...

----------


## APKAH

> Так видно же отлично: левый - корабельный (пилотка подрезана, чтоб в ангаре проблем меньше было), правый обычный





> Абсолютно правильно, у них разный углы по верхней кромке киля, да и вообще кили разные...


Да, вы правы, сходу не разглядел - они действительно отличаются  :Eek: 

В данном случае как нельзя лучше подходят слова Назара: _Одинаковое одинаковому-рознь_

----------


## Nazar

> В данном случае как нельзя лучше подходят слова Назара: _Одинаковое одинаковому-рознь_


Это не мои слова, это слова Владимира Шинкарева, сказанные устами его персонажа Максима...



> Вскоре Максим с такой силой овладел философией марксизма, что мог без труда изобретать новые непреложные законы развития человеческого общества. Так, глядя на своего друга Федора, да и просто так, допивая вторую бутылку портвейна, Максим часто говорил: "ОДИНАКОВОЕ ОДИНАКОВОМУ РОЗНЬ !"


Кстати крайне рекомендую к прочтению....В. Шинкарев "Максим и Федор"

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Polikarpoff;107594]Так видно же отлично: левый - корабельный (пилотка подрезана, чтоб в ангаре проблем меньше было)


Уважаемые знатоки, проясните...  По различным данным, стояночная высота Су-33 варьируется от 5,63 до 5,93м. Су-27 5,93м.
                                                   Площадь килей прим. одинакова 15,1м.кв. и 15,4м.кв. соотв. Исходя из этого-на слолько подрезана пилотка и какова истинная высота Су-33? Далее. Судя по всему, возможность складывания консолей крыла, предусмотрена в ангаре "Кузнецова". По моему, при складывании, в наивысшей точке консоль будет выше килей и соотв. теряется необходимость "подрезки" пилоток.
Или дело не в ангаре?  Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Nazar

Крыло складывается на палубе, а не в ангаре, у палубы крыши нет....С разложенным крылом он на подъемник не встанет...

----------


## Polikarpoff

[QUOTE=Avia M;107601]


> Так видно же отлично: левый - корабельный (пилотка подрезана, чтоб в ангаре проблем меньше было)
> 
> 
> Уважаемые знатоки, проясните...  По различным данным, стояночная высота Су-33 варьируется от 5,63 до 5,93м. Су-27 5,93м.
>                                                    Площадь килей прим. одинакова 15,1м.кв. и 15,4м.кв. соотв. Исходя из этого-на слолько подрезана пилотка и какова истинная высота Су-33? Далее. Судя по всему, возможность складывания консолей крыла, предусмотрена в ангаре "Кузнецова". По моему, при складывании, в наивысшей точке консоль будет выше килей и соотв. теряется необходимость "подрезки" пилоток.
> Или дело не в ангаре?  Спасибо за внимание.


Тут вот в чем дело, две первые машины К1 и К2, имели обычные 27-е кили. При испытаниях К2 на киейсере были выявлены какие-то проблемы с манипуляциями в ангаре, в результате чего и приняли решение немного подрезать пилотки.

----------


## Avia M

> Крыло складывается на палубе, а не в ангаре, у палубы крыши нет....С разложенным крылом он на подъемник не встанет...


Палуба бывает и с "крышей"

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вот, кстати, видно что запас сверху совсем не большой, да и на оригинальном видео еще очень заметно, как машина "гуляет" вверх-вниз при движении

----------


## Nazar

> Палуба бывает и с "крышей"


Хорошо, давайте говорить о верхней палубе... :Wink:  Крыло в ангаре можно разложить, для каких-то работ, но на подъемник он с крылом в разложенном виде не влезет, вернее влезет, но ЕМНИП из ворот ангара не выйдет.

----------


## Avia M

> Вот, кстати, видно что запас сверху совсем не большой, да и на оригинальном видео еще очень заметно, как машина "гуляет" вверх-вниз при движении


Так-же обратил внимание на поперечные "балки" перекрытия палубы. Возможно немного не хватало высоты, именно при перемещении машины под ними. Все-таки, есть ли возможность разложить консоли во внутреннем помещении? По моему это жизненно необходимо.

P.S. Высота ангара 7,2м.(ист. Инет)

----------


## muk33

> Так-же обратил внимание на поперечные "балки" перекрытия палубы. Возможно немного не хватало высоты, именно при перемещении машины под ними. Все-таки, есть ли возможность разложить консоли во внутреннем помещении? По моему это жизненно необходимо.
> 
> P.S. Высота ангара 7,2м.(ист. Инет)


Есть. Но на заправленном самолете.

----------


## Avia M

> Есть. Но на заправленном самолете.


Неужели всё так критично? На сколько обожмутся (просядут) стойки, при полной заправке? О чем думали проектировщики корабля...

P.S. Интересно, возможен ли отстрел на Су-33 т.ловушек на "восходящих бочках"?

----------


## muk33

> Неужели всё так критично? На сколько обожмутся (просядут) стойки, при полной заправке? О чем думали проектировщики корабля...
> 
> P.S. Интересно, возможен ли отстрел на Су-33 т.ловушек на "восходящих бочках"?


Ту наверное вопрос не к проектировщикам корабля, а к проектировщикам самолета. 
P.S. Никаких ограничений на маневры при отстреле ловушек на Су-33 нет

----------


## Flanker B



----------


## Nazar

а, это то о чем ты мне говорил? Интересно...

----------


## Антон

> 


посмотреть бы в разложенном состоянии))

----------


## Flanker B

> посмотреть бы в разложенном состоянии))


потом будет ЛЕГО, иначе бы сфотографировал, таких борта всего два

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Polikarpoff;107608]


> Тут вот в чем дело, две первые машины К1 и К2, имели обычные 27-е кили. При испытаниях К2 на киейсере были выявлены какие-то проблемы с манипуляциями в ангаре, в результате чего и приняли решение немного подрезать пилотки.


Поступила информация, что проблема в размере "проема", при перемещении "ангар-подъемник". В результате "короткие пилотки", плюс полная заправка...?

----------


## Антон

Набрел в Вконтакте.

----------


## Avia M

> потом будет ЛЕГО, иначе бы сфотографировал, таких борта всего два


В тему. Давеча в беседе, товарищ поведал, что стремянка устроена по аналогии с F-18 (видимо неспроста см.ссылку).
На просьбу разложить для фотосессии, ответ был примерно таков-"Под вашу ответственность". Со слов-"конструкция слабовата" и проблемно убирается на место.
Приводимые фрагменты, из отчёта о командировке делегации ЛИИ имени М.М.Громова,
 в профильный центр США 1994г.
P.S. Известно ли, когда и где машины были дооборудованы данными изделиями?

----------


## Алеут

> ОАО «20 авиационный ремонтный завод» (г. Пушкин) подвело в опубликованном годовом отчете итоги своей деятельности в 2013 году. 
> В 2014 году Общество планирует начать освоение палубных истребителей Су-33 в части ремонта и эксплуатации, а так же внедрение новых ресурсных бюллетеней, обучение персонала цехов по особенностям освоения нового вида АТ. На освоение нового направления предусмотрено финансирование на 2014 год в размере 5,6 млн.руб., на 2015-2016 годы - 20,1 и 11,6 млн. соответственно.
> На 2014 год запланирован ремонт *девяти* Су-33 на сумму 1,033 млрд.руб., на 2015-16 гг. – *по три машины ежегодно* (373 и 393 млн.руб.).


http://alexeyvvo.livejournal.com/72509.html

----------


## Avia M

> В 2014 году стартует программа восстановления палубных истребителей Су-33


Интересно, такое кол-во машин для ремонта, наберется? Осталось полгода для девяти машин... Может ремонт "мелкосрочный".

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно, такое кол-во машин для ремонта, наберется? Осталось полгода для девяти машин... Может ремонт "мелкосрочный".


За последнее время с КнА вроде машин 6 приходило? Тогда как раз 15 остается. Может наконец-то и 83-ю в воздух поднимут! Хотя странно, что в Пушкин, там уже была не удачная попытка ремонта 33-их

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> В 2014 году стартует программа восстановления палубных истребителей Су-33


Ловко у меня из блога передрали информацию! Без каких-либо корректив и ссылок на первоисточник.




> Интересно, такое кол-во машин для ремонта, наберется? Осталось полгода для девяти машин... Может ремонт "мелкосрочный".


Судя по цене вполне полноценный: 9 машин - 1,033 млрд.руб.

----------


## Алеут

> Ловко у меня из блога передрали информацию! Без каких-либо корректив и ссылок на первоисточник.


Пардон, мой косяк, поправил ссылку. А вообще, если месье не хочет чтобы его тексты тырили - нужно на всякий случай писать в постах, что текст авторский и всё такое. Ну или, как вариант, заделаться СМИ - то бишь лицом юридическим, но это конечно сложно.




> Судя по цене вполне полноценный: 9 машин - 1,033 млрд.руб.


Продление НСС, МРСС и возможно модернизация.

----------


## Антон

А где можно посмотреть на этот отчет?

----------


## Алеут

Так у Алексея в блоге есть же ссылка, посмотрите в первой строке: alexeyvvo - 20 АРЗ: планы по освоению ремонта палубных истребителей Су-33

----------


## Антон

> Так у Алексея в блоге есть же ссылка, посмотрите в первой строке: alexeyvvo - 20 АРЗ: планы по освоению ремонта палубных истребителей Су-33


Аха спасибо. Не увидел))

----------


## levvit

нереально, и программа какая то "странная"

----------


## Алеут

Ну почему же, ведь 20 АРЗ - это теперь ОАК, а не затхлый "Оборонсервис", в котором был полный бардак и в карманы рекой текли деньги. Проблем с документацией и запчастями у завода теперь точно не должно быть, вот с работниками - это да. 
Ну а так время покажет.

----------


## levvit

> Ну почему же, ведь 20 АРЗ - это теперь ОАК, а не затхлый "Оборонсервис", в котором был полный бардак и в карманы рекой текли деньги. Проблем с документацией и запчастями у завода теперь точно не должно быть, вот с работниками - это да. 
> Ну а так время покажет.


вы очень наивны (((((

----------


## Алеут

А вы что работник 20-го? Для ОАК и его дочки ОАК-Сервис - авиаремонт направление не менее прибыльное, чем производство авиатехники, - ведь речь идёт о десятках миллиардов рублей. Тем более на отрасль давят с верхов, требуют повысить показатели исправности техники в войсках. Не исключаю конечно, что сроки могут съехать "вправо", но в конечном исполнении программы по ремонту у меня больших сомнений нет.

----------


## APKAH

> нереально, и программа какая то "странная"


Вот вот, совсем не понятно к чему такие "виртуозные" изменения. Получается "наверху" решили во что бы то ни стало оставить тяжелые корабелки на вооружении и продлить срок службы Су-33 до 2020-2025 годов...решили что ремонтировать самолёты за 10000 км не рационально и передали сию задачу 20-му АРЗ. Но справятся ли они со столь срочным заказом?

До этого были разговоры что в 2015 году у всех Су-33 подходит ресурс и самолёты уходят на покой, как говорится дорогу молодым - эстафету перенимают новенькие Миг-29К/КУБ (первые 4 машины поступили в 279 окиап в прошлом году), а тут на тебе, на исходе жизни "корабелки" решили на 20 АРЗ ремонт освоить...Как будто у нас и не один авианосец, да и на КнААПО последние 25 лет выпуском и ремонтом Су-33 вовсе не занимались...Да ещё какое количество - ремонт аж 9 бортов, и всё это за один год! Освоют - не спорю, но затянется эта эпопея не на один год, причём получается, что это будет уже второй средний ремонт, так как почти все Су-33 прошли первый ремонт и "малую" модернизацию на КнААПО в 2000-2013 годах. По моему, так это решение из разряда "бессмысленная авантюра времен сердюковщины", но им наверху виднее.




> А вы что работник 20-го?


Насколько я знаю товарищ levvit работник того предприятия, которое как раз и будет учить 20 АРЗ как ремонтировать Су-33.

----------


## Алеут

> Но справятся ли они со столь срочным заказом?


"Партия сказала: надо. Комсомол ответил: есть!"

В ГПВ 2016-2025 может (должен-?) появиться авианосец.

----------


## APKAH

Су-33 на комплексе НИТКА в Крыму:

----------


## osipov

Интересно , а куда делся этот борт установочной серии :

02603● Т10К-5 №69 (п/п 26.09.1990) – 11.1991 самолёт перегнали из Крыма в ГЛИЦ, где на машине продолжили программу СГИ, участник Мосаэрошоу`92, далее испытания по отработке боевого применения, далее программа СЛИ по дозаправке в воздухе, с 1997 года перебазирован в Москву, на стоянку ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого, после использовался как статический экспонат на выставках МАКС`99`03`05`07;

Его видели на последних выставках ?

----------


## osipov

И давно не летает синий №69 ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно , а куда делся этот борт установочной серии :
> 
> 02603● Т10К-5 №69 (п/п 26.09.1990) – 11.1991 самолёт перегнали из Крыма в ГЛИЦ, где на машине продолжили программу СГИ, участник Мосаэрошоу`92, далее испытания по отработке боевого применения, далее программа СЛИ по дозаправке в воздухе, с 1997 года перебазирован в Москву, на стоянку ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого, после использовался как статический экспонат на выставках МАКС`99`03`05`07;
> 
> Его видели на последних выставках ?


с год назад (или меньше?), все уцелевшие Су-27К в той или иной степени засветились на фотографиях Евгения Лебедева на площадке ЛИиДБ Сухого в Жуковском. На сколько понял, Т-10К5 сохранился лучше остальных, т.к. стоял зачехленный и без видимых повреждений. Не летает уже давно, практически на всех МАКСах замечен с сильно помутневшим лобовым остеклением.
В самом печальном состоянии - Т-10К2, фактически пустой корпус, без крыльев, оперения и двигателей.

----------


## Polikarpoff

вот тут я на фото отмечал торчащие из-за других самолетов детали корабелок:
Реестр Су-33

----------


## osipov

А что это за "светофор" на носовой стойке Т-10К ?
Он связан с "Луной" ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вложение 59683
> А что это за "светофор" на носовой стойке Т-10К ?
> Он связан с "Луной" ?


ОЗП - Огни захода на посадку

----------


## osipov

А подробней ? Название , обозначение и др ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А подробней ? Название , обозначение и др ?


В смысле, наименование конкретной модели? Это не подскажу.

----------


## OKA

> Вложение 59683
> А что это за "светофор" на носовой стойке Т-10К ?
> Он связан с "Луной" ?


На сайте ОАK пишут :  "трехцветный сигнализатор, огни которого информируют руководителя посадки о положении самолета на глиссаде и его посадочной скорости. "  ОАК :: Су-33: особенности конструкции :: Особенности конструкции

То же на МиГ-29К :



http://bastion-karpenko.narod.ru/MiG...S-2011_021.JPG 

 "Луна-3"  :





На 4-й минуте китайская копия блока : 孙聪：走进J-15 - CCTV面对面20130908 - YouTube 

По аналогии с G-45 Goshawk : 

  и др. палубниками.

http://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/1999625.html

Про Су-33 : http://www.paralay.com/su33.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На сайте ОАK пишут :  "трехцветный сигнализатор, огни которого информируют руководителя посадки о положении самолета на глиссаде и его посадочной скорости. "  ОАК :: Су-33: особенности конструкции :: Особенности конструкции


Немного коряво написали. Вот как эта штука работает:



> Для выдачи пилоту информации о текущем угле атаки и его соответствии
> посадочному углу (_α_ пос=11°), а также для выдерживания заданной посадочной
> скорости и траекторного снижения при заходе на посадку в кабине летчика (или в
> обеих кабинах в двухместном варианте) установлена система индикации по углу
> атаки (фиг.12), содержащая три световых поля: центральное, выполненное в виде
> полосы 51, верхнее, выполненное в виде ряда дискретно расположенных полос 52 в
> форме прямоугольников, и нижнее, также выполненное в виде дискретно
> расположенных полос 53. Верхнее световое поле служит для отображения информации
> о превышении, а нижнее световое поле об уменьшении действительного угла атаки
> ...


Цифры МиГовские, но весь принцып работы тот же

----------


## osipov

Это понятно. Вот вся светотехника Су-33 тут есть.

http://xn--c1ai2a0c.xn--p1ai/ru/cata...roduct123.html
http://xn--c1ai2a0c.xn--p1ai/ru/cata...product86.html
http://xn--c1ai2a0c.xn--p1ai/ru/cata...product85.html
http://xn--c1ai2a0c.xn--p1ai/ru/cata...product78.html
http://xn--c1ai2a0c.xn--p1ai/ru/cata...roduct120.html

----------


## osipov

А вот этого-самого "светофора" на сайте завода нет. То есть вся внешняя светотехника Т-10К есть , о ОЗП нету. Кто-же его делает и как он называется ?

----------


## lindr

> ??????● Су-25УТГ №09 (05.1992), 279 киап, катастрофа 27.11.1992;


Из книги о 13 ГНИИ.

----------


## APKAH

> Из книги о 13 ГНИИ.


Спасибо! А что за книга? Есть ли она в отсканированном варианте?

----------


## lindr

> Спасибо! А что за книга? Есть ли она в отсканированном варианте?


Именно в таком формате есть.

Техническая литература 2014

----------


## osipov

> Именно в таком формате есть.
> 
> Техническая литература 2014


А почему вот это нельзя скачать ?

МиГ-29СМТ. ОПРНК-29. SIGMA 95NAA [эссе](doc)6.50=qwerty ссылка
МиГ-29СМТ. ОПРНК-29СМТ. Использование системы СВС-22Ц-У 30МКИ  в ОПРНК-29СМТ [учебное пособие](doc)25.2=qwerty ссылка
МиГ-29СМТ. Презентация многоцелевого истребителя МиГ-29СМТ(ppt)60.7=qwerty ссылка

----------


## lindr

> А почему вот это нельзя скачать ?


С этим вопросом Вам следует обратится к автору сообщения от 17 Апрель 2014, 06:37:55 в топике http://russianarms.su/index.php?topi...icseen#msg5709

а именно к *SuvorovAV1956* и не этом сайте а на RussianArms.SU Бесплатный военно-технический и исторический архив - Главная страница.

----------


## Avia M

> Вложение 59683
> А что это за "светофор" на носовой стойке Т-10К ?
> Он связан с "Луной" ?


03301 "светофор" отсутствует. Устанавливался только на серийных машинах?
Первые посадки на палубу, совершались "не в свете Луны"?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 03309 "светофор" отсутствует. Устанавливался только на серийных машинах?
> Первые посадки на палубу, совершались "не в свете Луны"?


А 03309 что за ”зверь"?
Ну и "светофор" с "луной" - друг от друга не завися, каждый сам по себе.

----------


## Avia M

> А 03309 что за ”зверь"?
> Ну и "светофор" с "луной" - друг от друга не завися, каждый сам по себе.


Ошибся. Спасибо. Хорошо, посадки без "светофора" с "Луной"?

----------


## Polikarpoff

С Луной конечно. Без Луны пока слашал только про один случай, но это было уже во время боевой службы, тогда   вышла из строя система оптической посадки.

----------


## osipov

Вот эти огни крупным планом.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Похоже, удалось выяснить, куда именно "ушел" левый киль от Т-10К9 (б/н *109*). 
Если посмотреть на ранний Су-33УБ, то левый киль у него выглядел так:

краска с внешней стороны смыта практически до грунта, "пилотка" - серая, как и у первоначального Т-10К4.
Что видим после восстановительного ремонта 2000-го года:

киль окрашен, но краска сильно выцветшая (явный признак донорства), а эмблема ОКБ и звезда выглядят довольно свежими. "Пилотка" белая, как и у *109*-го. Ну и идентичны границы пятна на кромке у курсового руля. Форма пятна тоже достаточно похожи:

----------


## osipov

На Су-33 киль с лучником , а на Т-10К-9 лучник разве был ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На Су-33 киль с лучником , а на Т-10К-9 лучник разве был ?


Видно же, что "лучник" свеженарисованный, о чем я и написал выше

----------


## osipov

На МиГ-29К и КУБ стоит вот такая топливомерная система КУТР2-2А  http://www.techpribor.ru/datas/menu/...fts/mig_29.swf

А вот какая система топливоизмерения стоит на Су-33 (вроде как СТР7-4) пока не ясно. И информации об этом ноль.

----------


## osipov

В сети появились картинки боковых панелей Су-33. Насколько ни реалистичны настоящим серийным машинам ? 
1.Есть ли на Т-10К пара вольтметров аналогично 27-у ?
2.Есть ли индикатор носков крыла и индикаторы положения стабилизаторов аналогично 27-у ?

----------


## osipov

Вот такие. Выходит пульта ПЗ-188 и пульта ПП-204 на Т-10К нет. Да и другие пульты навигационной системы. Очевидно ПУ-342 или ПУ-365. Но точно сказать не могу. 
Конечно же другие пульты САУ-10К и СДУ-10К. Впрочем на картинках видно как в живую.

----------


## osipov

Если верить этим фото кабины Су-33УБ , то видно что стоит 1 вольтметр постоянного тока а также нет индикаторов стабилизаторов и носков крыла.

----------


## Nazar

Су-27КУБ

----------


## Avia M

20 марта, AEX.RU –  Палубные истребители Су-33 будут модернизированы и прослужат еще десять лет, сообщил РИА Новости в пятницу во время работы оружейной выставки LIMA-2015 командующий морской авиацией Военно-морского флота РФ Игорь Кожин.

ВМФ: палубные истребители Су-33 после модернизации послужат еще 10 лет - AEX.RU

----------


## osipov

Очевидно модернизация по типу СМ или СМ3. Поскольку большая часть элементов БРЭО Т-10К уже не выпускается или выпускается на украинских/белорусских предприятиях.

----------


## Антон

> Очевидно модернизация по типу СМ или СМ3. Поскольку большая часть элементов БРЭО Т-10К уже не выпускается или выпускается на украинских/белорусских предприятиях.


Да. Слышал что будет по типу Су27СМ (а может и СМ3).

----------


## osipov

СДУ-10К , САУ-10К , ИКП-81 и другие блоки ПНК изготавливаются на белорусском предприятии "Экран" Пилотажно-навигационные приборы
Элементы РЛС Н001К и ОЛС-27К вообще делались на Украине. И в силу последних причин вероятный противник может иметь доступ к предприятиям где это производилось. Значит противодействие РЛС Су-33 не составит особого труда для более совершенных западных самолетов вроде Growler.

Тут нужно устанавливать РЛС типа "Барс" или "Жук". И полная замена всего устаревшего БРЭО которое давно не делается. Например ИКВ Ц-060К.

----------


## Flanker B

> СДУ-10К , САУ-10К , ИКП-81 и другие блоки ПНК изготавливаются на белорусском предприятии "Экран" Пилотажно-навигационные приборы
> Элементы РЛС Н001К и ОЛС-27К вообще делались на Украине. И в силу последних причин вероятный противник может иметь доступ к предприятиям где это производилось. Значит противодействие РЛС Су-33 не составит особого труда для более совершенных западных самолетов вроде Growler.


что-то я не вижу разницы прицелов 27 от 33, абсолютно одинаковые параметры

----------


## osipov

Ну не совсем так. Даже теоретически. Н001К и ОЛС-27К должны работать над морской поверхностью и готовится к работе в условиях качки. Дополнительная амортизация на ОЛС необходима + математическое обеспечение к этому.
Иначе невозможно обнаружить над водной гладью цели типа ПКР Гарпун.

----------


## osipov

№109 в апреле 2014-го. Фото с соседней ветки а его тут никто не видел.

----------


## sparrow

09301● Су-33 №88  на МАКС-2001, летал кто-то из строевых летчиков, кто точно уже не помню.
На второй картинке палубные сушки в сборе - К, КУБ,  41880● Су-25УТГ №16.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

04001 - дата приёмки 15.09.1993, дата окончания среднего ремонта 17.12.2010
04205 - дата приёмки 14.07.1993, дата окончания среднего ремонта 17.12.2010
05101 - дата приёмки 16.09.1993, дата окончания среднего ремонта 20.12.2010
06204 - дата приёмки 19.04.1993, дата окончания среднего ремонта 18.12.2010
06001 - дата приёмки 19.03.1993, дата окончания среднего ремонта 11.03.2011
07301 - дата приёмки 21.04.1993, дата окончания среднего ремонта 11.03.2011

----------


## osipov

А чего , Су-33 из Североморска прилетели ремонтироваться на 20 АРЗ в Пушкин ?

----------


## Avia M

> А чего , Су-33 из Североморска прилетели ремонтироваться на 20 АРЗ в Пушкин ?


Так точно, ранее обсуждалось.

----------


## osipov

Значит ту передали все необходимое для их ремонта (документацию , запчасти , КПА) ?
Или все это у них было и ранее ?

----------


## Nazar

> Или все это у них было и ранее ?



Вряд-ли, на 20ке был небольшой опыт в ремонте Су-27, но Су-33 там ранее не ремонтировали.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вряд-ли, на 20ке был небольшой опыт в ремонте Су-27, но Су-33 там ранее не ремонтировали.


На рубеже веков пытались 33-и ремонтировать, но что-то тогда не сраслось.
А в конце 2013-го сообщалось, что на АРЗ перечислили деньги на ремонт 9-ти машин в 2014-ом году. Чем закончилось - хз.

----------


## osipov

Так в 2014-м они вроде ни одного Су-33 не ремонтировали.

----------


## Nazar

> На рубеже веков пытались 33-и ремонтировать, но что-то тогда не сраслось.
> А в конце 2013-го сообщалось, что на АРЗ перечислили деньги на ремонт 9-ти машин в 2014-ом году. Чем закончилось - хз.


Прилетел и улетел, в 2014 даже не прилетал никто...я имею в виду на завод.

----------


## osipov

39-й. Таким он когда-то был. С виду обычный серийный Су-33.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 39-й. Таким он когда-то был. С виду обычный серийный Су-33.


Все-равно "сухопутные" кили в глаза бросаются...

----------


## osipov

А у Т-10К-5 и выше кили уже морские ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А у Т-10К-5 и выше кили уже морские ?


С установочной портии на всех машинах ставили новые кили и гаки.

----------


## lindr

> 05203● Су-33 №73 – авария 11.05.2000 (Павел Павлович Кретов);


11 мая 2000 г. при выполнении задания в зоне днем в ПМУ произошла авария  самолета Су-33 (Морская авиация ВМФ, в/ч 98613), пилотируемого военным летчиком-снайпером, заместителем начальника отдела боевой подготовки объединения полковником П.П.Кретовым. 
         Летчик выполнял 1-й полет в первом часу летной смены по комплексному  полетному заданию “Тренировочный полет пары на сложный пилотаж на малой высоте”, “Полет на отработку тактических приемов воздушного боя на малых высотах” и “Тренировочный полет на нестандартное боевое маневрирование”  Целью упражнения являлась отработка навыков летчика в выполнении нестандартного боевого маневрирования со сменой и смещением плоскости маневра и нестандартных маневров типа “колокол” и “кобра Пугачева”.
На 23-й мин. полета летчик допустил ошибку в действиях по выводу из  маневра “кобра Пугачева”, резко отклонив РУС в положение "от себя" в балансировочное положение  при угле  кабрирования 70 град. (согласно методике выполнения данного маневра, летчик на выводе должен плавно отклонить РУС в балансировочное положение при проходе линии горизонта с таким темпом, чтобы зафиксировать самолет при угле атаки 10-15 град.). Это привело к  увеличению угловой скорости вращения самолета по углу тангажа с последующим увеличением угла пикирования до 70 град. и выходу самолета  на отрицательные значения угла атаки с левым креном до 29 град.  После вывода из пикирования допущенную ошибку летчик правильно проанализировать не смог, задание не прекратил, принял решение на повторное выполнение фигуры. Ввод в маневр осуществил на 27-й мин. полета на высоте 5300 м, при выводе из которого допустил аналогичную ошибку: преждевременно, энергично (за 1,5 с) отклонил РУС в балансировочное положение при угле кабрирования 70 град., что привело к развитию значительной (25 град./с) угловой скорости вращения по углу тангажа, энергичному (за 5 с) уменьшению угла тангажа до создания угла пикирования 56 град. (так называемой “отмашке”), выходу на большие отрицательные значения угла атаки с левым креном 38 град. и правым углом скольжения более 30  град. при полностью отклоненной РУС в положение "на себя". Самолет с отрицательной перегрузкой 1,6 ед. на высоте 5200 м и скорости менее 200 км/ч выполнил левую полубочку и перешел в перевернутый штопор. Экипаж сопровождающего самолета, наблюдая развитие особой ситуации, неоднократно подавал летчику команды на включение форсажного режима работы двигателей и выполнение полубочки. Летчик установил РУДы в форсажное положение - сигнализация о включении форсажных режимов работы двигателей в кабине сработала, однако они не включились из-за нарушения подачи топлива к двигателям. Определив левое вращение самолета, летчик в целях его предотвращения путем установления «разнотяга» двигателей перевел РУД правого двигателя в положение “МГ”. Через 44 сек. от момента срыва самолета в перевернутый штопор на высоте полета 3100 м из-за прекращения подачи топлива к двигателям вследствие его полной выработки из бачка-аккумулятора при полете с отрицательной перегрузкой выключился левый двигатель, а через 45 сек. - правый. Через 48 сек. после срыва в штопор на высоте 2500 м включился автоматический запуск левого двигателя, и через 58-й сек на высоте 1900 м - правого,   однако,  из-за отсутствия топлива в топливном бачке-аккумуляторе, он стал невозможен.  На 71 сек. после срыва самолета в штопор  летчик принял решение на катапультирование и на высоте 1560 м, при углах крена 152 град. и тангажа на пикирование 18 град., за 18 с до столкновения самолета с землей  привел в действие систему аварийного покидания самолета. 
Самолет при ударе о землю разрушился.  Летчик невредим. На земле жертв и разрушений нет. Через 1 ч 42 мин. после катапультирования  летчик  был поднят на  борт вертолета ПСС. 

Недостатки и упущения, выявленные при расследовании АП, и их влияние на возникновение, развитие особой ситуации и исход полета

В организации полетов:
методическое обеспечение полетов на нестандартное боевое маневрирование недостаточное: отсутствуют методические разработки по выполнению фигур “колокол” и “кобра Пугачева”, методика восстановления утраченных навыков в полетах не соответствует требованиям КБП КИА-95 г.,  не определен порядок проведения проверок техники пилотирования летного состава по элементам нестандартного маневрирования, выявлено слабое методическое сопровождение освоения летным составом части нестандартного  боевого маневрирования для подготовки полетов с корабля;
в нарушение требований программы подготовки летного состава объединения по освоению фигур нестандартного маневрирования, утвержденной командующим авиацией ВМФ 15 сентября 1997 г., летчик при первоначальном освоении фигур “колокол” и “кобра Пугачева” допускал комплексирование упражнений, вследствие чего выполнялось меньшее количество фигур, чем положено по заданию. Прохождение  программы подготовки было необоснованно растянуто по срокам, допускались длительные перерывы по данному виду, а контрольные полеты при восстановлении навыков после перерывов не выполнялись;
контроль за летной подготовкой инспекторов объединения со стороны  руководящего состава ослаблен, что привело к выпуску в полет летчика с утраченными навыками в технике пилотирования по данному виду полетов;
в нарушение требований ст. 73 и 77 Руководства по организации объективного контроля в авиации ВМФ, межполетный и полный контроль полетных заданий летчика на боевое маневрирование не проводился;
в инструкции по производству полетов на аэродроме данные об аэродроме и средствах связи и РТО полетов не соответствовали формуляру аэродрома, акту обследования на соответствие Нормам годности к эксплуатации военных аэродромов от 17.8.1999 г. и акту проверки технического состояния аэродрома и пригодности его к эксплуатации  от 29.10.1999 г.;
в нарушение требований ст. 82 НПП-88 г. на предполетных указаниях командиром полка не были указаны конкретные меры безопасности, обусловленные фактическими метеоусловиями и характером выполняемых полетов, особенности выполнения полетных заданий и эксплуатации авиационной техники;
в нарушение требований ст. 65 Руководства по организации объективного контроля  полетов в авиации ВМФ, при оформлении плановых таблиц полетов не  были определены самолеты, подлежащие контролю работоспособности и ответственные лица, осуществляющие данный контроль;
результаты  облетов самолетов Су-27уб и Су-33 на соответствие их годности к выполнению нестандартного боевого  маневрирования должным образом не оформлялись.
В действиях экипажа:
летчиком  была допущена ошибка при выполнении фигуры нестандартного боевого маневра “кобра Пугачева”;
летчиком было принято неграмотное решение на повторное выполнение маневра без анализа причины возникшего отклонения при выполнении первой фигуры.
В обеспечении полетов:
в нарушение требований ст.31 НАПСС-90 г., в состав экипажа поисково-спасательного вертолета Ка-27пс не была включена СПДГ;
аэродром Североморск-3, в соответствии с актом проверки от 29 октября 1999 г., признан ограниченно пригодным к эксплуатации (после единичных взлетов и посадок необходимо  обязательное  проведение внеочередных осмотров покрытия ВПП). Искусственное покрытие ВПП требует капитального ремонта в летний период 2000  г., маркировка аэродрома не соответствует требованиям ст. 41 НГВА-92 г.
В инженерно-авиационном обеспечении полетов:
в нарушение требований ст. 148 НИАО-90 г. и п. 00.10.00.14 Регламента технического обслуживания РТО № Т-10К, в период с 27 июля 1993 г. по 22 июля 1998 г. на самолете регламентные работы не проводились;
в нарушение требований пункта 00.10.00.38 РТО № 10К, не все изменения, вносимые в регламент технической обслуживания, заверяются должностными лицами ИАС части;
облеты самолетов после выполнения регламентных работ через 24 месяца выполняются с нарушением программ (не выдерживаются установленные высоты и заданные скорости полета);
            самолеты выводятся на длительное хранение в неисправном состоянии.
Расследование аварии продолжается. О ее причинах и рекомендациях по предотвращению подобных АП будет информация в очередном экспресс-бюллетене.

...информирую, что причиной аварии самолета Су-33 (Морская авиация ВМФ), происшедшей 11 мая 2000 г., явилось попадание самолета в перевернутый штопор с последующим самовыключением двигателей, с выводом из которого летчик не справился.
Попадание самолета в штопор явилось следствием ошибочных действий летчика при выполнении нестандартного боевого маневрирования, которые были вызваны недостатками в методическом обеспечении таких полетов и низким уровнем натренированности по данному виду подготовки.
Самовыключение двигателей произошло из-за полной выработки топлива из бачка-аккумулятора, обеспечивающего его подачу при действии на самолет отрицательных перегрузок.

с сайта вк3.рф

----------


## osipov

Интересный факт о приборном оборудовании Т-10К-5. Второе фото.
Вместо высотомера ВБМ-3ПБ , кто-то установил указатель скорости КУС-3 (аналогично Су-25Т) видимо для более точного измерения посадочной скорости.
Барометрического высотомера на нем нет вообще...

А вот фото (первое) какого-то предсерийного Т-10К из книги Фомина. Видно что высотомер ВБМ-3ПБ стоит под указателем скорости УСМ-2. 
И у машины выпущена штанга для дозоправки. 
Это фото кабины Т-10К-5 или Т-10К-6 ?

----------


## osipov

А на предсерийных машинах с Т-10К-6 стояли приборы КПП-1273 (аналогично Т-10С) или стоят ИКП-81 аналогично серийным машинам ?
Но видно что с Т-10К-6 индикатор перекаченного топлива ИПТ установлен над приборной панелью справа как на серийных машинах , а не в панели рядом с блоком "Экран".

----------


## osipov

Интересно , а это фото какого предсерийного борта ?
На нем пульта ПВИ-10 нет вообще (заглушка) и выпущена штанга дозаправки. Снято на какой-то выставке в начале 90-х.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А вот фото (первое) какого-то предсерийного Т-10К из книги Фомина.


  
"чехол" похож?

----------


## osipov

А штанга вроде как убрана на этих фото. 
Не видно справа панель. Тогда бы точно сказал. На Т-10К-9 индикатор перекаченного топлива ИПТ стоит над панелью как на серийных машинах.

----------


## osipov

Читал на каком-то форуме что на Т-10К-9 стоял ИКП-81 как на серийных машинах. 
Но эта информация не точная.

----------


## osipov

Читал на каком-то форуме что на Т-10К-9 стоял ИКП-81 как на серийных машинах. 
Но эта информация не точная.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А штанга вроде как убрана на этих фото.


а мне наоборот показалось
по фото с "заглушкой":
есть всего несколько вариантов, где и при каких обстоятельствах могло быть сделано фото. Праздно-шатающийся народ мог быть только на пупличных показах, а именно: Т-10К5/К9 на МАКСах 1993-1999/2003-2007 и Т-10К6 в Геленджике-2000. Все после лета 2003-го отметаем, т.к. фото было опубликовано в марте 2004-го со ссылкой на уже не существующий интернет-рессурс. К-6 в Геленджике тоже отметаем, т.к. и бетонка не та, и без пульта самолет вряд ли бы допустили к полетам (вообще, отсутствие пульта очень похоже на изъятие донорских органов). К5 - крайне сомнительно, т.к. на более поздних снимках, приборная панель укомплектована.
Остается вариант насчет К9 с МАКСа-1997, борт уже более года не летал и с него вполне могли начать демонтировать оборудование.
Чуток бы повыше снимок захватили, можно было бы более уверенно сказать.

----------


## osipov

На фото с заглушкой маленький индикатор перекаченного топлива стоит снизу панели под системой "Экран".
А на фото ГЧФ Т-10К-9 видно (я обвел) что этот прибор стоит над панелью под стеклом.

----------


## osipov

Без пульта ПВИ-10 самолет летать и допускаться к полетам может как опытный борт. 
А вот воевать и испытывать СУВ нет, ибо на ПВИ-10 задаются режимы применения АСП.

Но точно не Т-10К-5. Другое расположение светосигнализаторов на панели и несколько другой индикатор системы "Экран".
И, на К-5 стоит над пультом САУ пульт управления агрегатом "Сахалин" (УПАЗ) так как борт предназначался для испытания дозаправки в воздухе.
Т-10К-5 отметаем.
Вот фото Т-10К-5 такой-же проекции.

----------


## osipov

Есть еще одно фото сделанное на выставке.

----------


## osipov

Хотя если Т-10К-6 и К-9 дорабатывались под установку СПО (Л006 или Л-150) , то вполне возможно топливомерный индикатор перенесли в другое место. Наверх как на серийный машинах.
Фото с заглушкой вместо ПВИ-10 не простая загадка. Где она была сделана и что это за борт не ясно. Если бы не топливомерный индикатор - можно смело считать что это Т-10К-9 или на худой конец К-6.

----------


## osipov

Вот еще одно фото Т-10К-9. Тоже на каком-то МАКС. Но с выпущенной штангой на выставке фото Т-10К-9 не попадались.

----------


## sparrow

> Вот еще одно фото Т-10К-9. Тоже на каком-то МАКС. Но с выпущенной штангой на выставке фото Т-10К-9 не попадались.


Картинка с МАКСа-1995

----------


## osipov

Есть фото или сведения с выставок где К-9 и К-6 были представлены с выпущенной штангой ?

----------


## osipov

Наиболее близкое фото. Но очевидно К-5.

----------


## osipov

Интересный фотообзор и особенно последнее фото...
Sukhoi Su-33

----------


## osipov

Судя по всему - фото с заглушкой это Т-10К-6...
Фото  ссылкой на несуществующий ресурс где было взято черно-белое фото с заглушкой.

----------


## osipov

А вот и черно-белое фото его кабины... Сходство поразительно :)

----------


## osipov

Насколько известно Т-10К-6 подвергли доработке. Вот видимо и перенесли топливомер ИПТ в наиболее привычное для серийных машин место. Над козырьком панели.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А вот и черно-белое фото его кабины... Сходство поразительно :)


Естественно, это же одно и то же фото

даже человеки одинаковые стоят ;)

----------


## osipov

Главное доказательство штанга. Она выпущена на самолете а больше таких фото нет. Она везде убрана на Т-10К-6.
То что черно-белое и цветное фото одинаково понятно сразу...

Так 100% перед нами кабина Т-10К-6 ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Главное доказательство штанга. Она выпущена на самолете а больше таких фото нет. Она везде убрана на Т-10К-6.


Да ладно?
как минимум:
  
и "О чудо!" сегодня попался *79* с "Москитом":

До этого с болванкой Москита встречал только *69* и *109*

----------


## osipov

А в боковой (слева) проекции фото Т-10К-6 нет больше ?
Топливомер под козырьком фонаря или его там нет ?

----------


## osipov

Т-10К-9 есть с выпущенной штангой ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Топливомер под козырьком фонаря или его там нет ?


Это который справа от ИЛСа? Если он, то был такой.

----------


## osipov

Да , он самый. 
А на фото с заглушкой его нет. То есть он стоит в панели рядом с блоком системы "Экран".

----------


## Polikarpoff

> То есть он стоит в панели рядом с блоком системы "Экран".


Нет, вот такая штука там висит на переплет:

----------


## osipov

Ну на этом фото ничего не видно :(

----------


## sparrow

03301● Т10К-6 №79 синенький
Пилотаж Виктора Пугачева на МАКСе-1997 20 августа.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJDBu...ature=youtu.be

----------


## osipov

Так это фото его кабины ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Гордон утверждает, что это К-6:

он же на фото "с ногами" у Кена Даффи

----------


## osipov

Вот тут все совпадает. И топливомер в углу над панелью как положено...
Значит и на К-9 тоже стоял ИКП-81. Но чья кабина на черно-белом фото ?

----------


## osipov

Или это К-9 ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

еще он же:

но что-то, а именно кромешная чернота за бортом, мне подсказывает, что Гордон тут был не прав, и чернота вот откуда:

----------


## osipov

Мне на каком-то форуме кто-то отвечал давно что на К-9 стоял прибор ИКП-81. Ну и топливомер стоит под стеклом как на К-6 и серийных машинах.
К-9 был эталоном для серийного производства и идентичен по составу оборудования максимально к первым серийным Т-10К.
Ну скорее всего это и есть Т-10К-9.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну скорее всего это и есть Т-10К-9.


Похоже, что это уже взрыв мозга. На фото у Кена, под "Экраном" заглушка, а у Гордона - два тумблера. Соответственно, обе фотографии не могли быть сделаны в кабине одного и того же самолета на МАКС-97...

----------


## Polikarpoff

интересная находка:
Страница памяти Николая Садовникова
Если верить подписям в фотоальбоме, то фотография "без левого верхнего пульта", была сделана не позже 1988 года и принадлежит самому первому Т-10К-1, что может быть вполне вероятно, т.к. К-1 ни разу не засветился с подвешенным вооружением, а вот с выдвинутой штангой фотографии есть (известно, что он отрабатывал дозаправку от Т-10У-2)

----------


## osipov

Скорее всего К-5 был последним самолетом имеющим "сухопутные" приборы и некоторые части с Т-10С.
А вот с К-6 очевидно все машины оснащались всеми "морскими" приборами и узлами. Возможно кроме автомата тяги.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Скорее всего К-5 был последним самолетом имеющим "сухопутные" приборы и некоторые части с Т-10С.
> А вот с К-6 очевидно все машины оснащались всеми "морскими" приборами и узлами. Возможно кроме автомата тяги.


С К-6 пошли машины 3-й серии, т.ч. это вполне объяснимо.

----------


## osipov

Последний К-9 был уже по-существу боевым , серийным самолетом. Он стал эталоном для производства Су-33.
Где-то я такое читал. Поэтому наличие прибора ИКП-81 вполне себе объяснимо. Прибор более информирует пилота при посадке на авианосец в отличии от стандартного КПП установленного на К-5.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Собрал все в одном месте:

----------


## osipov

Спасибо за работу! А второе фото это точно К-9 ? И последнее которое мы осуждали К-6 (под черным покрывалом)

----------


## osipov

А фотографий правого угла кабин Т-10К нет ? Там стоит один вольтметр или два ? Есть ли индикаторы положения стабилизаторов ?

----------


## Nazar

как я понимаю, последнее фото в коллаже это б/н-80, второй самолет в седьмой серии..

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А второе фото это точно К-9 ? И последнее которое мы осуждали К-6 (под черным покрывалом)


Думаю, что других вариантов нет. Кен, теоретически, мог оказаться только в К-5 или К-9, но тут видно, что это не К-5. А Гордон вряд ли мог оказаться в кабине К-7, и уж тем более в К-8...



> А фотографий правого угла кабин Т-10К нет ?


Какого именно? Чуть выше Гордоновская фотка К-6



> как я понимаю, последнее фото в коллаже это б/н-80, второй самолет в седьмой серии..


Виноватс… Но иначе трудно было бы сравнить все варианты. Могу убрать из коллажа.

----------


## Nazar

> Виноватс… Но иначе трудно было бы сравнить все варианты. Могу убрать из коллажа.


Не, я не к тому. Просто я как-то сам не особо интересовался какой он серии. Не надо ничего убирать.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ну тогда ладно. Кстати, а фоток кабинета чего-нибудь из 71, 76, 78, 79 и 88 нет?

----------


## Nazar

> Ну тогда ладно. Кстати, а фоток кабинета чего-нибудь из 71, 76, 78, 79 и 88 нет?


К сожалению нет. Я когда на Север ездил, фотографировал исключительно с точки зрения моделиста, по-этому фотографий кабины одного самолета, мне вполне хватало.... :Frown:

----------


## osipov

> К сожалению нет. Я когда на Север ездил, фотографировал исключительно с точки зрения моделиста, по-этому фотографий кабины одного самолета, мне вполне хватало....


А в тех кабинах серийных машин где вы побывали есть существенные отличия от К-9 и К-6 ? (правого угла с пультами ПНК и ДИСС) 
Там на каких-то машинах стоит индикатор Л-150 , а на каких-то заглушка.

----------


## osipov

> Думаю, что других вариантов нет. Кен, теоретически, мог оказаться только в К-5 или К-9, но тут видно, что это не К-5. А Гордон вряд ли мог оказаться в кабине К-7, и уж тем более в К-8...
> 
> Какого именно? Чуть выше Гордоновская фотка К-6
> 
> Виноватс… Но иначе трудно было бы сравнить все варианты. Могу убрать из коллажа.


На той фотке видна панель хорошо , но не видно вольтметр. Сколько их там ?

----------


## Nazar

> А в тех кабинах серийных машин где вы побывали есть существенные отличия от К-9 и К-6 ? (правого угла с пультами ПНК и ДИСС) 
> Там на каких-то машинах стоит индикатор Л-150 , а на каких-то заглушка.



Не обращал внимания, ибо не интересовался.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> К сожалению нет. Я когда на Север ездил, фотографировал исключительно с точки зрения моделиста, по-этому фотографий кабины одного самолета, мне вполне хватало....


так это, с тех же высот смотрю, может есть какие-либо отличии, которые реально было бы обозначить (ну, насколько это позволит 72-й масштаб) :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> так это, с тех же высот смотрю, может есть какие-либо отличии, которые реально было бы обозначить (ну, насколько это позволит 72-й масштаб)


Да ну, там в 48м масштабе различия не усмотреть, а в 72 и подобно...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ну смотря чего, вот если сравнивать опытные и серийные, то вполне можно обозначить синий или черный авиагоризонт, скопление всяких кнопок в одном месте или, наоборот, их отсутствие. На К-1 - так получается, что одного пульта (причем самого заметного) - вообще нет.
Кстати, только вчера обратил внимание, что на К-1 еще и КОЛСа нет, только какая-то белая штуковина, несколько отличающаяся по форме от стандартного обтекателя:

Вот так вот, глаз да глаз нужен, приборка - не стандартная, кили - не стандартные, гак - тоже не стандартный и т.д.

----------


## osipov

Кажется у него нет РЛС. Носовой обтекатель не откидной , а единый с ГЧФ как на Су-27М и Су-35С.
Возможно он лишен боевых систем.

----------


## osipov

По теме авиагоризонтов , то на К-5 тоже стоял КПП. ИКП-81 только с К-6 установили.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кажется у него нет РЛС. Носовой обтекатель не откидной , а единый с ГЧФ как на Су-27М и Су-35С.
> Возможно он лишен боевых систем.


Да у него много чего еще не хватает, например носового ПВД… А с отсутствием боевых систем и так все ясно, пульта же нет.

Эх, как все-таки полезно хоть иногда залезть в компе в дебри с не разобранной литературой, там порой в западной прессе можно найти кое-что интересное:

до этого еще не видел, чтоб Су-27К передвигался с «Москитом» самостоятельно.

----------


## osipov

Вроде один из пультов боевых систем есть на К-1.

----------


## osipov

Да есть на нем оба пульта Н001 - целераспределения справа и управления РЛС слева. Значит истина где-то рядом...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Да РЛС-то скорее всего есть, а вот полноценная СУВ точно отсутствует...
Без ПВИ-10 особо ничего не сделаешь.

----------


## osipov

РЛС или свинцовый противовес должны стоять в любом случае иначе изменятся пилотажные качества самолета и его управляемость. Все-таки 400 кг в носу это серьезно...
СПО не было на всех Т-10К до так называемой "малой модернизации" .

----------


## osipov

На К-1 не было пульт-индикатора ПИ-10П показывающего количество и состояние подвешенных АСП.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Т-10К-1, скрины с видеозаписи

----------


## osipov

Сложно сказать что там стоит. РЛС Н001 или какая-то регистрирующая аппаратура.

----------


## osipov

Насколько я знаю , ОЛС 46Ш на Т-10К и НСЦ на ряде семейства Су-27 производства "Арсенал" , Киев. 
Как сейчас обстоят дела с их поставками и обслуживанием ? 
Или нашли замену на российское ?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

По НСЦ дела обстоят плохо. На Су-30М2/МК-2В ставилась украинская система "Сура-К", в прошлом году решили её заменить на НСЦ-Т ФГУП "Электроавтоматика". В настоящий момент эта замена не произведена, самолёты будут выпущены подготовленными к установке блоков "Сура-К", но без самих блоков, то бишь вообще без НСЦ (по крайней мере пока).

----------


## Flanker B

> Кажется у него нет РЛС. Носовой обтекатель не откидной , а единый с ГЧФ как на Су-27М и Су-35С.
> Возможно он лишен боевых систем.


все там откидное, просто надо присмотреться
ну вот и фото нашел лучше

----------


## osipov

То есть Украина вообще прекратила поставки подобных компонентов в Россию ?

----------


## APKAH

> То есть Украина вообще прекратила поставки подобных компонентов в Россию ?


Интересно почему?  :Redface:  Вы как будто с луны свалились...уже больше года как на сотрудничестве ВПК двух стран поставлен крест

----------


## lindr

> ИЗДЕЛИЕ НСЦ НАШЛЕМНАЯ СИСТЕМА ЦЕЛЕУКАЗАНИЯ "СУРА-М") ЗАВ. № 1703101, 1703102; (ФИРМА) КП СПС "АРСЕНАЛ"; (TM) ОТСУТСТВУЕТ


А как насчет Сура-М, Су-35/30СМ теперь тоже без нее?

----------


## osipov

ОЛС 46Ш имеет существенные отличия от 36Ш ?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

На Су-35 ставится "Сура-М". С 0309 скоре всего перейдут на вариант НСЦ-Т.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

В июне на 20 АРЗ начат ремонт 0504. В ближайшее время отремонтируют ещё 3 самолёта.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

04001 - дата выпуска 15.09.1993, средний ремонт - 04.07.2009-17.12.2010, налёт на 25.08.2011 СНЭ/ППР - 89/45 ч, 75/42 посадки.
04102 - дата выпуска 16.09.1993, средний ремонт - 23.07.2002-23.04.2005.
04103 - дата выпуска 15.09.1993.
04204 - дата выпуска 15.09.1993, средний ремонт - 03.10.2003-14.11.2008.
04205 - дата выпуска 14.07.1993, средний ремонт - 04.07.2009-17.12.2010, налёт на 25.08.2011 СНЭ/ППР - 116/24 ч, 102/18 посадок.
05101 - дата выпуска 16.09.1993, средний ремонт - 10.08.2009-20.12.2010, налёт на 25.08.2011 СНЭ/ППР - 195/73 ч, 270/90 посадок.
05102 - дата выпуска 14.07.1993, средний ремонт - 10.01.2001-18.10.2002.
05203 - дата выпуска 13.07.1993.
05304 - дата выпуска 19.03.1993, средний ремонт - 22.10.2001-23.10.2003.
05305 - дата выпуска 19.03.1993, средний ремонт - 29.07.2002-23.04.2005.
06001 - дата выпуска 19.03.1993, средний ремонт - 22.09.2009-11.03.2011, налёт на 25.08.2011 СНЭ/ППР - 310/46 ч, 531/79 посадок, наработка ППР на 29.02.2012 - 95 ч, 169 посадок.
06102 - дата выпуска 19.03.1993, средний ремонт - 05.09.2003-22.11.2008.
06103 - дата выпуска 20.05.1993.
06204 - дата выпуска 19.04.1993, средний ремонт - 26.08.2009-18.12.2010, налёт на 25.08.2011 СНЭ/ППР - 374/82 ч, 598/113 посадок.
06305 - дата выпуска 13.07.1993, средний ремонт - 11.03.2012-02.11.2013, налёт на 20.11.2013 СНЭ/ППР - 463/10 ч, 790/4 посадок, наработка ППР на 04.02.2014 - 23 ч, 21 посадка.
07301 - дата выпуска 21.04.1993, средний ремонт - 09.09.2009-11.03.2011, налёт на 25.08.2011 СНЭ/ППР - 421/23 ч, 683/20 посадок, наработка ППР на 29.02.2012 - 67 ч, 93 посадки.
07302 - дата выпуска 27.03.1994, средний ремонт - 09.02.2001-18.10.2003.
07403 - дата выпуска 22.03.1994, средний ремонт - 10.03.2003-07.11.2007.
07504 - дата выпуска 22.03.1994, восстановительный ремонт - 05.11.1998-02.08.2000.
07505 - дата выпуска 22.03.1994, "за штатом".
08201 - дата выпуска 19.04.1994, средний ремонт - 20.03.2012-02.11.2013, налёт на 20.11.2013 СНЭ/ППР - 269/11 ч, 442/4 посадок, наработка ППР на 04.02.2014 - 18 ч, 15 посадок.
08302 - дата выпуска 19.04.1994, средний ремонт - 06.04.2012-19.12.2013.
08303 - дата выпуска 11.12.1993, средний ремонт - 06.02.2003-25.09.2007.
08404 - дата выпуска 19.04.1994, средний ремонт - 30.12.2002-24.09.2007.
09301 - дата выпуска 02.10.1997, средний ремонт - 20.04.2012-27.12.2013.

----------


## APKAH

Ну вот Азохен Вэй и расставил все точки над "i" в реестре Су-33! Большое спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 41271● Су-25УТГ №12, 279 киап, впервые замечен в 1996 г., в мае 2013-го получил №03, передан в 859 ЦБП и ПЛС (Ейск) 31.05.2013 впервые замечен над Кубинкой


Хм, а вот *12* в Саки, сегодня  :Confused: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7txPMYYGIq8

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Polikarpoff;122902]Хм, а вот *12* в Саки, сегодня  :Confused: 


Похож.. Вариантов только два...

----------


## AndyK

Вариантов только один - видео старое  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Вариантов только один - видео старое


Действительно один, сегодня не "цеплялись".

----------


## Djoker

41303 теперь 06 синий?


Фоторепортаж с празднования 100летия ЕВВАУЛ - Ейск гид – Новости, публикации Ейска

----------


## Nazar

Вообще ничего не понятно, менее двух лет назад, в полк с завода прилетел 33730, 06 желтый... :Smile:

----------


## Djoker

Ну да, это он. 41303 - это серийник.




> 41303● Су-25УТГ №14, 279 киап, 05.2012 замечен на стоянке 121 АРЗ в Кубинке, летом 2013-го закончен ремонт, получил №06, передан в 859 ЦБП и ПЛС (Ейск), позже получил р/н RF-33730 =09.2014–в полёте

----------


## AndyK

> Вообще ничего не понятно, менее двух лет назад, в полк с завода прилетел 33730, 06 желтый...


Номера поменяли. Были 03 и 06 желтые, стали 07 и 06 синие

----------


## Polikarpoff

> нет● Т10К-2 №39 (п/п 22.12.1987), 01.11.1989 первая посадка В.Г. Пугачёва на ТАКР, в 1991 г. началось переоборудование по варианту «Т10МК», в 1992 г. работы были приостановлены, в декабре 1994 г. планер со снятым оборудованием перебазировали на ЛИиДБ =07.2014–там же


Сейчас только увидел эту фотографию. На ней обычный Су-27 (передняя стойка с одним колесом, отсутствует наплыв с ПГО, нет наплыва под боковое размещение ОЛС). А вот посередине, похоже, Т-10КУБ-0

----------


## APKAH

> Сейчас только увидел эту фотографию. На ней обычный Су-27 (передняя стойка с одним колесом, отсутствует наплыв с ПГО, нет наплыва под боковое размещение ОЛС). А вот посередине, похоже, Т-10КУБ-0



Действительно! Сразу же возникает вопрос - кто же тогда это?! Тут вариантов немного, или это его так начали переоборудовать в "Т10МК" (что маловероятно) или это Т10-39, который по некоторым данным не имел б/н...Может кто знает точнее или располагает другими фотографиями?




> ●22619 Т10-39 №нет, п/п 13.11.1987, ОКБ Сухого, испытания по различным программам до конца 1991 г., в дальнейшем работы носили эпизодический характер, в 1993 г. машину перебазировали из Ахтубинска в Москву, предполагалось использовать машину в качестве ЛЛ по перспективной тематике, но видимо не судьба, машину поставили в «отстойник» на гоночной площадке ЛИиДБ, где она в полуразрушенном состоянии находится до сих пор =2008





> нет● Т10К-2 №39 (п/п 22.12.1987), 01.11.1989 первая посадка В.Г. Пугачёва на ТАКР, в 1991 г. началось переоборудование по варианту «Т10МК», в 1992 г. работы были приостановлены, в декабре 1994 г. планер со снятым оборудованием перебазировали на ЛИиДБ;

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Может кто знает точнее или располагает другими фотографиями?


вот тут он виден:

где-то еще сегодня попадалась фотка с другого борта, но пока не нахожу

----------


## Alexey_VVO

На сегодня №72 и №80 по-прежнему на территории 20 АРЗ

----------


## Avia M

> Ну тогда ладно. Кстати, а фоток кабинета чего-нибудь из 71, 76, 78, 79 и 88 нет?


№79...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> №76...


Это К6 (79 синий), известная фотография...

----------


## Avia M

> Это К6 (79 синий), известная фотография...


Позвольте поинтересоваться, чем она известна? Заинтриговали.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Позвольте поинтересоваться, чем она известна? Заинтриговали.


у Гордона в книжке была, я ее даже в этой ветке не так давно выкладывал.

----------


## Avia M

> у Гордона в книжке была, я ее даже в этой ветке не так давно выкладывал.


Принял. Удивительно похоже, позавчера негатив сканировал...
Изв. за off.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Принял. Удивительно похоже, позавчера негатив сканировал...
> Изв. за off.


так у этих фотографий разный источник?

----------


## osipov

Тоже что и серийные машины...
А вот к-5 не совсем.

----------


## Avia M

> так у этих фотографий разный источник?


Получается. Кубинка 1996, снимали представители различных изданий.

----------


## Polikarpoff

К-7?

----------


## Poljot1

верный AndyK (Сообщение 22 Июль 2015)

В августе я видел Су-25УТГ с Борт номер 15, 16 / RF-33732 и 18

Конечно видел в Сакy в ходе учений.

----------


## Poljot1

Су-33, 71 красный, приближаясь тему на Саки в августе 2015

----------


## KURYER

Ремонт Су-33



> План на 2015 год мы выполнили за исключением небольшого объема....несвоевременно освоили ремонт палубного истребителя Су-33 из-за упущения подготовки к процессу ремонта...Завод вынужденно простаивал около двух месяцев, сдадим Су-33 – в марте 2016 года.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

2005 г. 5 сентября. ТАВКР "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов".
Су-33 №88 (09301) посадка заместителя командира эскадрильи подполковника Игоря Цукура. Оборвавшийся вытяжной трос "хлестанул" по самолёту, "особый режим работы двигателя", уход на второй круг...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 2005 г. 5 сентября. ТАВКР "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов".
> Су-33 №88 (09301) посадка заместителя командира эскадрильи подполковника Игоря Цукура. Оборвавшийся вытяжной трос "хлестанул" по самолёту, "особый режим работы двигателя", уход на второй круг...


Тогда за день сразу 2 троса порвалось, Корнееву на *82*ом повезло меньше...

----------


## Азохен Вэй

План ремонта Су-33 на 20 АРЗ на ближайшие годы (календарный ресурс после ремонта продляется ещё на 7 лет).
2016 - 0702, 0502.
2017 - 0402, 0505.
2018 - 0703, 0803, 0804.
2019 - 0404, 0602.

----------


## Avia M

> Тогда за день сразу 2 троса порвалось, Корнееву на *82*ом повезло меньше...


…5 сентября – очередная летная смена истребителей-палубников. Авианосец бороздит воды Норвежского моря (Северная Атлантика) примерно в 100 км западнее побережья Норвегии. В 400–450 км к юго- западу – Фарерские и Шетландские острова, в 1000 км на запад – Исландия.                 В воздухе – пятерка Су-33. Согласно плану полетов, на очередную посадку заходит самолет с бортовым №82, пилотируемый командиром эскадрильи 279-го ОКИАП военным летчиком 1 класса подполковником Юрием Корнеевым. Привычный удар по палубе, зацеп гаком за 4-й трос аэрофинишера. Тормозящийся вытягивающимся тросом самолет уже пробежал по палубе более половины обычной дистанции, как происходит непредвиденное: вытяжной трос не выдерживает нагрузки и лопается. Не погасив еще до конца скорость и лишившись «тормоза» – аэрофинишера, Су-33 продолжает движение по посадочной палубе и скатывается за ее передний срез, падая в волны Атлантики…                                                                                                                                                   Как только основные стойки шасси Су-33 сходят с палубы, подполковник Корнеев по команде руководителя полетов приводит в действие механизм катапультного кресла. На часах – 16 ч 24 мин по московскому времени. Кресло К-36ДМ выстреливает летчика из падающего в воду самолета.           Еще несколько мгновений, и он приводняется в холодные воды Норвежского моря. Неподалеку от него медленно погружающийся в пучину практически не поврежденный Су-33 с бортовым №82. Прошла почти минута, а самолет все еще находится на поверхности.                              Чтобы исключить возможность попадания запутавшегося в стропах парашюта катапультировавшегося летчика под удар гребных винтов авианосца и столкновения корабля с тонущим самолетом, командир «Кузнецова» мгновенно дает команду «лево руля» – и корма крейсера уходит вправо, подальше от «человека за бортом». Практически сразу начинается эвакуационно-спасательная операция – барражирующий в это время слева по борту авианосца вертолет Ка-27ПС, управляемый экипажем во главе с подполковником Юрием Андреевым, приступает к подъему из воды пилота истребителя. Экипаж вертолета-спасателя работает четко и через несколько минут Юрий Корнеев уже поднят на борт вертолета – в ледяной воде он находился всего около 5 минут. Еще несколько минут – и катапультировавшийся летчик уже на борту «Кузнецова», сразу передан в руки «медицины». Состояние его признается удовлетворительным, травм и повреждений нет.

----------


## osipov

А чего , если верить Википедии планируется выпуск 48 новых Су-33 модернизированной версии ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А чего , если верить Википедии планируется выпуск 48 новых Су-33 модернизированной версии ?


чушь полнейшая...

----------


## Dik_A

Действительно, чушь. Эти 48 золотыми станут!!!

----------


## Avia M

> Действительно, чушь. Эти 48 золотыми станут!!!


Так у нас в стране золотодобыча увеличивается...  :Smile:

----------


## osipov

Ну вот же https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Су-33

----------


## KURYER

> Ну вот же https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Су-33


Так там разделе "источник" стоят ????. Источник не указан откуда это взято.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну вот же https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Су-33


Там один студент долгое время всякую ересь писал, например что Т-10К-7 на украине не остался и не был продан китаю, а на самом деле разбился где-то в Подмосковье. В качестве источника приводилось "мне кто-то рассказал, кто не помню, а то что во всех справочниках пишут - ерунда". Я раз 10 за ним правил, в конце-концов пришлось обращаться к администрации педивикии, чтоб обуздали  :Mad:

----------


## osipov

И куда нужно 48 новых Су-33 ? Ведь Кузя получит 24 МиГ-29К + оставшиеся (12-15) Су-33.
Что , запланировано строительство новых авианосцев до 2020 года ?

----------


## APKAH

> И куда нужно 48 новых Су-33?


Вам несколько человек только что объяснили что не стоит верить тому что написано "на заборе" не понятно кем, не понять о чём. Специально для вас пришлось подкорректировать википедию, никаких "48 новых Су-33" вы больше там не найдёте. Выпуск Су-33 завершился в 90-е годы и сегодня нет никакого смысла реанимировать устаревший проект.

----------


## Avia M

Подготовлен к доставке на АРЗ?...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Подготовлен к доставке на АРЗ?...  Вложение 69841


просто крылья сложены

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Налёт 05304 на момент начала ремонта на 20 АРЗ СНЭ/ППР - 640/389 ч, 1235,6/743,2 применений (1 зацеп=2 экв. применения, 1 посадка на БВПП=1 экв. применение, 1 касание палубы = 0,4 экв. примения).

----------


## ОБУ

> просто крылья сложены


Крыло сложено!

----------


## Avia M

> Крыло сложено!


В кулуарах поговаривают о складывании консолей крыла...  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

20 АРЗ. Не столь важно...

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Планируется к доставке на КнААЗ левая ОЧК 07301 для устранения течи топлива.

----------


## KC_Flanker



----------


## OKA

> 


Вчера было :

ссылки на видео

----------


## Djoker

Это Черняховск, судя по всему. Интересно что там делают Су-33.  :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Это Черняховск, судя по всему. Интересно что там делают Су-33.


Летают однако ))

----------


## Avia M

"Гордый". http://russianplanes.net/images/to191000/190264.jpg

----------


## Антон

> "Гордый". http://russianplanes.net/images/to191000/190264.jpg


Интересно, что они делают в Жучке?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно, что они делают в Жучке?


Пишут, что он один прибыл. Очень странный визит.

----------


## PPV

> Интересно, что они делают в Жучке?


Жучка - это в лучшем случае кличка для дворняжки.
Самолет выполняет тестовый рейс перед открытием международного аэропорта "Раменское"!

----------


## F74

Потом узнаете, сурпрыз будет :)

----------


## PPV

> Потом узнаете, сурпрыз будет :)


Интрига, однако!

----------


## Avia M

В продолжение темы из "Морской авиации".

Известно ли, когда и при каких обстоятельствах на кили Су-33 нанесли триколор?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В продолжение темы из "Морской авиации".
> 
> Известно ли, когда и при каких обстоятельствах на кили Су-33 нанесли триколор?


полистал свои закрома, похоже что случилось это во время дальнего похода 1995-1996 Присутствуют фото одних и тех же бортов как с триколором, так и без.

----------


## APKAH

> полистал свои закрома, похоже что случилось это во время дальнего похода 1995-1996 Присутствуют фото одних и тех же бортов как с триколором, так и без.


Исходя из этого источника, на 1994 год они уже присутствуют - ошибка в датировке?
По крайней мере российские Су-33 начали первые тренировки в Саках в июле 1994 г.
_Art пишет: Су-33 (БН 81 красный) 279 ОКИАП сразу после перелета в Саки (Новофедоровка)и досмотра пограничниками._

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Исходя из этого источника, на 1994 год они уже присутствуют - ошибка в датировке?
> По крайней мере российские Су-33 начали первые тренировки в Саках в июле 1994 г.
> _Art пишет: Су-33 (БН 81 красный) 279 ОКИАП сразу после перелета в Саки (Новофедоровка)и досмотра пограничниками._


У Фомина в книге есть фото *81* из дальнего похода 95/96 без флага (стр. 141). Скрин, если нужно, смогу только вечером сделать.
Ну и еще в пользу более поздней даты съемки:
1. дата производства 07403 - 22.03.1994, а за 3,5 месяца эксплуатации борт так не заездить.  
2. на том же spotters.net.ua есть фотографии *81*-го в аналогичном состоянии, датированные августом 96-го

----------


## Avia M

Борт 81 участник Парада Победы 1995г. Заводская окраска без триколора... Аналогично №65, 77, 83, 84.

----------


## Polikarpoff

вот фотографии из средиземки 95/96
*81* без флага:

именно его с флагом с того же похода пока не удалось найти, но есть *84* и *85* с флагом и без:
   
видно, что где флаг есть, он совсем свежий.

----------


## Avia M

Интересуют мнения. 
Су-27, внутренняя поверхность ТЩ жёлтого цвета, у "корабелок" красного. С какой целью?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересуют мнения. 
> Су-27, внутренняя поверхность ТЩ жёлтого цвета, у "корабелок" красного. С какой целью?


Чисто логически - красный цвет имеет сигнальную функцию, например для дополнительного визуального внешнего контроля положения тормозного щитка при посадке на палубу.

----------


## Avia M

> Чисто логически - красный цвет имеет сигнальную функцию, например для дополнительного визуального внешнего контроля положения тормозного щитка при посадке на палубу.


Сигнал следующему заходящему на посадку пилоту?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Сигнал следующему заходящему на посадку пилоту?


Первая мысль была такой, но имхо, более актуально это для РВП, при незацепе или обрыве троса с последующим уходом на второй круг.

----------


## Avia M

> Первая мысль была такой, но имхо, более актуально это для РВП, при незацепе или обрыве троса с последующим уходом на второй круг.


Так я смотрю посадки без ТЩ...

----------


## Polikarpoff

И так и так бывает. Пересмотрел сейчас первые посадки Пугачева, при зацепах ТЩ выпущен, но на К2 он был желтый и в ряде моментов плохо виден.

----------


## Avia M

> Чисто логически - красный цвет имеет сигнальную функцию, например для дополнительного визуального внешнего контроля положения тормозного щитка при посадке на палубу.


Интересно. Су-27СМ тоже красные. http://russianplanes.net/images/to187000/186426.jpg

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

На самолете 10К-5 (б/н 69) 26 сентября 1991 года совершил первую посадку с зацепом на ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" Т.А.Апакидзе. Соответственно, и последующий взлет через пару часов. 
На следующий день на этом же самолете на ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" впервые сел,а потом взлетел А.П.Яковлев.

Летали тогда с аэродрома "Кировское".  А авианосец ходил где-то на траверсе Феодосии.

Вообще-то,  самолет 10К-5 не должен был участвовать в подготовке военно-морских летчиков, он проводил испытания оборудования и вооружения, и был "заточен" под них. Но в этот день самолеты, предназначенные для подготовки военных летчиков - "встали" с отказами (там были 10К-6 б/н 79 и еще один, точно не помню какой), и под Т.А.Апакидзе был отдан 10К-5 (хитростью, сославшись на отказ по вооружению, которого, конечно, не было  :Smile: ...но остальное-то, типа, исправно).

И по программе подготовки военных летчиков Т.А.Апакидзе должен был выполнять на авианосце только проходы с касанием, и никаких зацепов...но факт есть факт, ему дали команду на зацеп.

Кстати, вспомнилось, как его называли при радиообмене : "Грузин из Лесной".


Эта фотка сделана именно там, на НИТКЕ в Саках, в начале 90х годов. На ней С.Н.Мельников и Т.А.Апакидзе. А на заднем плане проглядывается микроавтобус Нысса, на котором лихие ребята ОКБ Сухого как-то разогнались на тамошний врытый трамплин, чтобы как обычно развернуться на нем, но вдруг на этом микроавтобусе отказали тормоза...и они чуть не полетели как самолет, еле-еле развернулись и больше так не веселились.  :Smile:

----------


## osipov

А где сейчас 10К-5 ? Что-то его на последних МАКСах не было заметно в статической экспозиции.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А где сейчас 10К-5 ? Что-то его на последних МАКСах не было заметно в статической экспозиции.


на стоянке ЛИиДБ Сухого есть несколько корпусов, которые пока не удалось идентифицировать. По поводу одного есть сомнения между К-3 и К-5. Правда для К-5 у него состояние не очень.

Пока примерно такая картина:

Уточнение:
На 1-й фотографии без консолей на 99% - К2, т.к. на одной из фотографий площадки 2014-го года, виден круглый гак ( а такой был только у К1 и К2). Второй самолет отмеченный К? - скорее всего К3. На фотографиях с площадки (2006 и 2014 года) в кадр попадают только ободранный носовой обтекатель и "пилотка" единственного киля, а К5 в 2005-2007 выставлялся на МАКСах, в очень хорошем состоянии. Таким образом (методом исключения), получается что это именно К3.
По поводу К5 - либо это именно он отмечен знаком ?  на второй (правой) фотогафии, либо находится где-то в другом месте (хотя схема окраски похожа, да и ласт визуально выглядит короче, чем у рядом стоящих Су).

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Так в тех испытаниях самолет пережил ряд доработок. Полагаю, что ремонт самолета посчитали нецелесообразным.




> К5 в 2005-2007 выставлялся на МАКСах, в очень хорошем состоянии.


Не согласен. Он был просто свеженько покрашен для участия в экспозиции. А на остеклении фонаря было явное "серебро". Это признак запущенности (и уж точно - нелетного состояния) самолета.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> 02603● Т10К-5 №69 (п/п 26.09.1990), 11.1991 перегон из Крыма в ГЛИЦ, где на машине продолжили программу СГИ, участник Мосаэрошоу`92, далее испытания по отработке боевого применения, далее программа СЛИ по дозаправке в воздухе, с 1997 г. перебазирован в Москву, на стоянку ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого, после использовался как статический экспонат на выставках МАКС`99`03`


Расскажу еще про "перегон из Крыма" :
СССР развалился, Украина объявила о своей независимости, авианосец умчался в сторону Атлантики, предварительно скинув все самолеты в основном в Кировское, а 10К-5 перелетел в Саки. И все затихли в неведении.
Делать было нечего, полетов в Саках не было, да и топлива - тоже, и тогда на 10К-5, чтоб время не терять, организовали доработки (по крылу, электрике).

Вдруг однажды утром под самолетом был обнаружен часовой, который на вопрос "Ты кто такой ?" сообщил, что он военнослужащий вооруженных сил Украины и никого к самолету не подпустит. Но где-то в новом руководстве аэродрома возобладала здравая мысль, что доработки все же надо закончить, чтоб привести самолет в летное состояние...и работы на самолете были продолжены.

Когда доработки закончились, необходимо было "облетать" самолет. Конечно, для этих целей топливо нашлось, и даже "случайно" заправили "полную бочку". И самолет отправился в пилотажную зону, где летчик, конечно, проверил, что все работает нормально, а затем врубил форсажи и ушел в Россию, в Ахтубинск.

А в Ахтубинске несколько месяцев он выполнял немногочисленные полеты по своей аппаратурной программе и вспомогательные полеты по другим программам испытаний (не корабельным). Иногда на этом аэродроме (сухопутном !!!) он выруливал на ВПП со сложенным крылом, раскладывал его перед взлетом, и взлетал. Также и после посадки перед сруливанием он складывал крыло и заруливал так на стоянку.
На вопрос "а это зачем ?" отвечали : "В рекламных целях !". 
На самом деле причина проста : техника должна работать, поэтому все системы гоняли и в этих условиях.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Так в тех испытаниях самолет пережил ряд доработок. Полагаю, что ремонт самолета посчитали нецелесообразным.
> 
> Не согласен. Он был просто свеженько покрашен для участия в экспозиции. А на остеклении фонаря было явное "серебро". Это признак запущенности (и уж точно - нелетного состояния) самолета.


А никто и не говорит, что он в 2005-2007 был в летном состоянии. Мутное остекление, кстати, не показатель. Пугачева на К6 с мутным стеклом даже допускали к полетам на МАКСе.

----------


## osipov

К-6 и К-9 покидали Крым аналогично ?

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Насчет 10К-6 и 10К-9 не знаю. Они же были в Кировском. Но уж точно не с торжественными проводами  :Smile:  
Да и лету оттуда до России - 3 минуты.

Кстати, единственной причиной, по которой самолет 10К-7 б/н 98 остался в Кировском, а тоже не перелетел в Россию (и спустя годы положил начало корабельной авиации Китая) было то, что при нем отсутствовал технический и летный состав ОКБ Сухого, а военным специалистам, которые им распоряжались, очевидно приказали прижать уши и ничего не делать. Этот самолет был исправен, он был на авианосце вместе с другими самолетами и перелетел в Кировское вместе с 10К-6 и 10К-9, когда авианосец уходил из Черного моря.

----------


## osipov

Да и спустя годы китайцы купившие этот борт №98 везли его по железке через всю Россию. 
Наши спецслужбы имели все возможности не допустить утечку технологий. 

И неужели они его целиком везли через всю Россию на открытой железнодорожной платформе ...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> самолет 10К-7 б/н 98


он не имел бортового номера
  

  

  
как и К-3

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Наши спецслужбы имели все возможности не допустить утечку технологий.


Ну кто ж тогда знал, что из этого выйдет ? А теперь уж поздно руки заламывать !

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> он не имел бортового номера


но это не означает, что его никак не называли. Он назавался 10К-7. А бортового номера - да, похоже что не было.

----------


## osipov

Купив у Украины К-7 , Китай отказался от сделки с Россией по покупке партии Су-33 и Су-33УБ для своего авианосца (бывшего "Варяг"), сделав собственные клоны
Су-33 и Су-33УБ.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Купив у Украины К-7 , Китай отказался от сделки с Россией по покупке партии Су-33 и Су-33УБ для своего авианосца (бывшего "Варяг"), сделав собственные клоны
> Су-33 и Су-33УБ.


J-15S не является "клоном" Су-33УБ. Это китайский плод скрещивания J-15 и Су-30МКК. У нас такую компоновку отвергли изначально, из-за недостаточного обзора из кабины инструкора.

----------


## osipov

А как-же тогда МиГ-29КУБ и Су-25УТГ...

----------


## Nazar

Это оптимальная схема, подтвержденная десятилетиями эксплуатации палубных самолетов в ВМС США....

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А как-же тогда МиГ-29КУБ и Су-25УТГ...


УТГ оборудован перископом, да и кабина инструктора находится на большем возвышении. Кабина инструктора МиГа оборудована дополнительным МФИ-10, на который выводится картинка с видеокамеры

----------


## osipov

А вот ранее недоступная но измучившая многих техническая информация их РТЭ Т-10К.
На Т-10К стоит топливомерный индикатор ИК6-1 и индикатор перекаченного топлива ИПТ1.
Система ограничительных сигналов СОС-2-8 включающая в себя 3 датчика ДАУ-72 , вычислитель , БФСИ , ДЛУ , 
указатель УАП5-18.

Ну очень сложная машина... Целый ряд систем и аппаратуры не присущей и не установленной на Т-10С.

----------


## Avia M

Процесс пошёл. 05304. http://cdn.aviaforum.ru/images/2016/...a8a00a0e47.jpg С "птичкой" было красивее.

----------


## ZHeN

> Процесс пошёл. 05304. http://cdn.aviaforum.ru/images/2016/...a8a00a0e47.jpg С "птичкой" было красивее.


какой процесс ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> какой процесс ?


Птичку сняли((((...

----------


## ZHeN

????????????

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ????????????


Эту...

----------


## ZHeN

а за что так ?

----------


## Avia M

> Птичку сняли((((...


И газуют...

----------


## Polikarpoff

А по ремонту известно что-нибудь? Просто откапиталили и была какая-то модернизация?

----------


## Avia M

> А по ремонту известно что-нибудь? Просто откапиталили и была какая-то модернизация?


Полагаю просто... Предприятие в Подмосковье тоже задействовано.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Уважаемые форумчане, может кто богат фотографиями внутрянки Су-33УБ? Очень интересно как выглядит вход в кабину из передней ниши (от Су-34 знаю что отличается). Как вариант, сгодится и от КнААЗовских корпусов Су-30К2 (тех, что на задворках лежат), т.к. у них вроде конструкция с корабельным идентичная.
Заранее благодарен за помощь!

----------


## OKA

> Уважаемые форумчане, может кто богат фотографиями внутрянки Су-33УБ..


Это , конечно не новость, но мало ли...

С фото таких узких проходов туговато)) В разном качестве встречалось на скэйле в темах по Су-27 КУБ, Су-33, Су-34.

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/..._start_80.html

Trumpeter 

Много лопатить, однако))

Пример (они приводились в ветке) :

 

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...22.html#257922

Наверное из этого ролика скрины, лесенка на секунду видна : 




До кучи : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcHeebNDJ98

----------


## osipov

Да ничего нового не было на панелях. Все на скорую руку переставили из одноместной машины. Только ИКЖ-П1 вроде убрали ибо стоит кислороднодобывающая станция.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В разном качестве встречалось на скэйле в темах по Су-27 КУБ, Су-33, Су-34.


Благодарю, но это все уже изучено, информативности в данном вопросе там практически нет. Набросал только по словестным описаниям небольшой 3D эскиз. С дверью непонятка полная, если у 34-го стенка с ней расположена под углом к рельсам кресел, и таким образом остается место для ее свободного открытия, то у 33-го рельсы лежат непосредственно на стенке и места для открытия двери не остается. Вот думал, может у кого в личной коллекции что-то найдется.



> Да ничего нового не было на панелях. Все на скорую руку переставили из одноместной машины. Только ИКЖ-П1 вроде убрали ибо стоит кислороднодобывающая станция.


Есть подозрение, что после установки УВТ и нового ПГО старый ИПВ заменили на МФИ-66.

----------


## osipov

Не , ИПВ-1 остался прежний.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Не , ИПВ-1 остался прежний.


я тоже раньше так думал

----------


## osipov

Ну может это уже потом. А так стоял ИПВ-1.

----------


## osipov

Вот. Видно что простой ИПВ-1.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну может это уже потом. А так стоял ИПВ-1.


Так я же и говорю, что уже после установки УВТ и нового ПГО.

----------


## muk33

Вместо двери на КУБ был квадратный люк в полу, вход в кабину был снизу. Заход был по лестнице, так как передняя стойка в отличие от ИБ была не спереди. а сзади

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вместо двери на КУБ был квадратный люк в полу, вход в кабину был снизу. Заход был по лестнице, так как передняя стойка в отличие от ИБ была не спереди. а сзади


Эх, увидеть бы еще это

----------


## muk33

МФИ-66 таки стоял на КУБ-1 (на фото ошибочно написано КУБ2, но эта машина осталась на бумаге), на него выводилась информация от БРЛС. ИПВ стоял рядом и дублировал ИЛС левого пилота. Приведенное osipov фото соответствует состоянию до переделки Т-10КУБ в Т-10КУБ-1. Название "Су-33УБ" на фирме и военными не использовалось, это маркетинговое название, типа "Су-32FN". На обложке РЛЭ было написано "Су-27КУБ".

----------


## Polikarpoff

> МФИ-66 таки стоял на КУБ-1 (на фото ошибочно написано КУБ2, но эта машина осталась на бумаге), на него выводилась информация от БРЛС. ИПВ стоял рядом и дублировал ИЛС левого пилота. Приведенное osipov фото соответствует состоянию до переделки Т-10КУБ в Т-10КУБ-1. Название "Су-33УБ" на фирме и военными не использовалось, это маркетинговое название, типа "Су-32FN". На обложке РЛЭ было написано "Су-27КУБ".


27Куб2 это номер фотографии у меня такой получился;) 
А по-конкретней место расположения МФИ и ИПВ можете подсказать? Судя по фото, МФИ занял место ИПВ, а его в свою очередь куда переместили?

----------


## osipov

А на Су-33 и Су-27КУБ получается тоже нет "бычьего глаза" ? (компаса КИ-13)
Странно. На всех модификациях Су-25 его нет , на всех модификациях Су-27 он есть , на Су-30СМ есть , на Су-30М2 неизвестно.
На Су-33 и Су-34 его похоже нет.
Вот-так загадка.

----------


## muk33

ИПВ "уехал" правее. По крайней мере с левого кресла изображение на МФИ было видно. Что касается КИ-13, то видимо не было такого требования у заказчика применительно к данной машине. Все дело в ТЗ и мнении летного состава бригады. На Су-33 и ДА-200 нет, хотя на всех машинах того поколения он устанавливался.

----------


## osipov

На Су-33 стоит вариометр ВР-РПБ вместо ДА-200П. А вот на первых Су-34 ставили ДА-200П.
Хотя КИ-13 обычно ставили на все летательные аппараты.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ИПВ "уехал" правее. По крайней мере с левого кресла изображение на МФИ было видно.


у меня почему-то примерно вот такое получается:

----------


## Polikarpoff

а по узлу ниша-кабина на той неделе прорисовал примерно вот такую схемку в 3D
  

  

  

 

но как-то с люком в полу не стыкуется, т.к. потолок ниши выше уровня пола кабины

----------


## F74

Сегодня в ЛИИ подняли второй доработанный Су-33 б/н 71.

----------


## osipov

А что он там делает в ЛИИ ? Где дорабатывался ?

----------


## Антон

> А что он там делает в ЛИИ ? Где дорабатывался ?


Су-33 "Гефест": naval_flanker

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Палубные истребители Су-33 получат сверхточные прицельные системы
Палубные боевые самолеты российского тяжелого авианесущего крейсера «Адмирал Кузнецов», уходящего в ноябре нынешнего года на боевую службу к берегам Сирии, получат уникальные возможности по поражению наземных целей.

Как рассказали «Известиям» в Минобороны России, палубные истребители Су-33 в настоящее время оснащаются специализированной вычислительной подсистемой СВП-24, позволяющей применять обычные неуправляемые фугасные болванки с точностью управляемого оружия. А недавно пополнившие состав российской морской авиации новейшие МиГ-29КР нанесут удар по противнику корректируемыми авиабомбами и ракетами.

По плану главного командования Военно-морского флота России, корабельная группа, в состав которой и войдет тяжелый авианесущий крейсер (ТАВКР) «Кузнецов», отправится на боевую службу в ноябре нынешнего года.
Всего, по данным «Известий», в состав авиагруппы единственного российского авианосца на время предстоящего боевого похода войдут порядка десяти истребителей Су-33 и четыре МиГ-29КР. Правда, состав еще окончательно не утвержден и возможны замены.

— Су-33, оборудованные СВП-24, будут наносить удар по противнику, используя свободнопадающие бомбы, — пояснил «Известиям» представитель российского военного ведомства, знакомый с ситуацией. — А вот список авиационных средств поражения (АСП), которые должны применять МиГ-29, пока полностью не определен. Но планируется, что это будут корректируемые бомбы семейства КАБ-500, в том числе и наводящиеся по сигналу ГЛОНАСС, а также ракеты Х-35.

Как рассказал «Известиям» представитель авиастроительной отрасли, знакомый с ходом работ, полеты МиГ-29КР с палубы авианосца «Кузнецова» только начались. Одна из главных задач — проверить взаимодействие инерциальной навигационной системы самолета с комплексом выставки инерциальных систем летательных аппаратов «Ильмень», недавно установленным на борту авианесущего крейсера.

— От правильности выставки «инерциалки» МиГ-29КР на качающейся и движущейся палубе зависит точность наведения и боевого применения по наземным и морским целям. Только после окончания работ станет окончательно понятно, какие именно АСП смогут применять «двадцать девятые» взлетающие с палубы «Кузнецова», — пояснил собеседник «Известий».

Специализированная вычислительная подсистема СВП-24, разработанная компанией «Гефест и Т», — это всего несколько блоков, устанавливающихся непосредственно в бортовое оборудование боевого самолета. Исходя из положения самолета в пространстве, его координат и параметров полета, а также данных о цели, СВП рассчитывает оптимальную траектории сброса бомбы. При этом максимальное отклонение от цели не превышает нескольких метров.

В компании «Гефест и Т» «Известиям» подтвердили, что работы по СВП-24 ведутся, но от дальнейших комментариев отказались.

— Оснащенные СВП-24 фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М стали основной рабочей лошадкой российских Воздушно-космических сил в Сирии, — рассказал «Известиям» военный эксперт Антон Лавров. — Машины показали достаточно высокую точность, что заметили и оценили военные эксперты из многих стран.

Как отметил Антон Лавров, СВП-24 — это достойная замена очень популярным в военно-воздушных силах развитых стран мира корректируемым по GPS авиабомбам. Российская система при близких показателях точности за счет использования обычных фугасных болванок обходится гораздо дешевле.

— Поручение президента России об оснащении Су-33 СВП-24 вышло в конце прошлого года. Но из-за определенных юридических трудностей контракт был подписан только весной нынешнего года, — рассказал «Известиям» представитель российского Военно-морского флота, знакомый с ситуацией. — Первый модернизированный борт уже передан морской авиации. Еще два в настоящее время проходят модернизацию в подмосковном Жуковском.

По словам собеседника, хотя сроки работ поджимают, но военные уверены, что к моменту выхода корабля на боевую службу хотя бы одна эскадрилья из десяти Су-33 будет готова._

Читайте далее: ВМФ России ударит по террористам в Сирии с особой точностью - Известия

----------


## ZHeN

> Сегодня в ЛИИ подняли второй доработанный Су-33 б/н 71.



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Polikarpoff

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
третий с "Гефестом"

----------


## ZHeN

F74, как их вообще внешне отличить от обычных Су-33 ?

----------


## F74

> F74, как их вообще внешне отличить от обычных Су-33 ?


Ну если в кабину или отсеки не лезть? Практически никак. Если что-то дорабатываться будет, может появятся отличия.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну если в кабину или отсеки не лезть? Практически никак.


А в кабине это в чем выразилось?

----------


## ZHeN

ИПВ на МФД заменили



> Ну если в кабину или отсеки не лезть? Практически никак. Если что-то дорабатываться будет, может появятся отличия.


т.е. антенны спутниковой навигации нет ? соответственно, и самой спутниковой коррекции ?

----------


## F74

> ИПВ на МФД заменили
> 
> т.е. антенны спутниковой навигации нет ? соответственно, и самой спутниковой коррекции ?


Приходите на работу, там все узнаете. %)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ИПВ на МФД заменили


Какой-нибудь ИМ-55 поставили?

----------


## ZHeN

> Какой-нибудь ИМ-55 поставили?


без понятия :)



> Приходите на работу, там все узнаете. %)

----------


## ZHeN

вообще не хватает нормальных информационных гефестовских буклетов по Су-33, по аналогии с Су-24М и Ту-22М3 - там и полный состав оборудования и тех. подробности модернизации... в чём смысл секретничать о Су-33 ? :)

----------


## F74

> вообще не хватает нормальных информационных гефестовских буклетов по Су-33, по аналогии с Су-24М и Ту-22М3 - там и полный состав оборудования и тех. подробности модернизации... в чём смысл секретничать о Су-33 ? :)


А Вы знаете, когда облик окончательно сложился? И за сколько все это делалось :)

----------


## ZHeN

> А Вы знаете, когда облик окончательно сложился? И за сколько все это делалось :)


думаю, если б я знал, я б не просил информационных буклетов :)

----------


## osipov

А индикатор ИКП-81 не меняли ? Он вызывал много нареканий у пилотов. Ряд аварий произошел по его вине.

----------


## Polikarpoff

И еще один


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## ZHeN

> И еще один
> 
> 
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


это же сорбция ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> это же сорбция ?


Ну да. Для них пока других станций вроде не придумали.

----------


## Muller

> ИПВ на МФД заменили
> 
> т.е. антенны спутниковой навигации нет ? соответственно, и самой спутниковой коррекции ?


а маленькая беленькая и кругленькая антеннка сразу за кабиной вот здесь: 


это, часом не она?

----------


## ZHeN

> а маленькая беленькая и кругленькая антеннка сразу за кабиной вот здесь: 
> 
> 
> это, часом не она?


раньше её вроде не было

----------


## Polikarpoff

> раньше её вроде не было


На фотографиях 5-6 летней давности есть.

----------


## ZHeN

> На фотографиях 5-6 летней давности есть.


но не белые, а чёрные ?

----------


## Muller

Действительно, такая антенна есть лишь на некоторых бортах. А вот для чего она - вопрос.

Лень искать источник, но где-то (y bmpd?) несколько лет тому назад вроде писали, что в процессе прохождения ремонта и малой модернизации на тогдашнем КнААПО некоторые борта получали премник системы спутниковой навигации.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Действительно, такая антенна есть лишь на некоторых бортах. А вот для чего она - вопрос.
> 
> Лень искать источник, но где-то (y bmpd?) несколько лет тому назад вроде писали, что в процессе прохождения ремонта и малой модернизации на тогдашнем КнААПО некоторые борта получали премник системы спутниковой навигации.


Посмотрел еще, есть даже на фото 80-го борта (~2006 год), но она там в цвет камуфляжа.

----------


## Polikarpoff

хм, 6-й уже?

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## KURYER

> хм, 6-й уже?


Нет, это 7-й. Как то упустили 6-й:


ИСТОЧНИК

Из всей семёрки только 78 с контейнерами РЭБ. Остальные получат их в Североморске?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Итого, потихоньку прорисовывается авиакрыло предстоящего похода: 67, 71, 77, 78, 84, 85 и 88

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Из всей семёрки только 78 с контейнерами РЭБ. Остальные получат их в Североморске?


Не факт. А могут и с него снять, могут и на другие борта поставить

----------


## Avia M

> Итого, потихоньку прорисовывается авиакрыло предстоящего похода: 67, 71, 77, 78, 84, 85 и 88


Возможно "посвежевший" №60 "возьмут в компанию"...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Возможно "посвежевший" №60 "возьмут в компанию"...


Были такие мысли тоже. Думаю, еще борта 3 через Жуковский должно успеть пройти, может и 60-ка будет.

----------


## KURYER

ОДК возобновляет производство двигателей для палубных истребителей Су-33



> Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация (ОДК, входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) в обеспечение потребностей государственного заказчика возобновляет производство турбореактивных двигателей АЛ-31Ф серии 3 для палубных истребителей Су-33. Двигатели будут выпускаться в ПАО «Уфимское моторостроительное производственное объединение» (входит в ОДК), сообщает пресс-служба корпорации.
> Двигатели АЛ-31Ф серии 3 разрабатывались и производились специально для Су-33. С учетом того эволюционного развития, которое прошло семейство двигателей АЛ-31Ф с момента выпуска последних двигателей серии 3, новые двигатели для морских тяжелых истребителей будут выпускаться с внедрением доработок, которые уже применены на двигателях семейства АЛ-31Ф современного серийного облика. 
> "Сборка будет вестись на тех же производственных линиях, где ведется изготовление серийных АЛ-31Ф других серий в интересах различных заказчиков. На вооружение самолетов Морской авиации Су-33 двигатели поступят после проведения всех этапов испытаний. ОДК не только возобновляет выпуск «морских» АЛ-31Ф, но и ведет работу по техническому сопровождению находящихся в эксплуатации двигателей", - пояснили в ОДК.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## osipov

А зачем это ? Какой смысл когда есть более совершенные АЛ-31Ф-М1 и им подобные с увеличенной тягой для Су-27СМ3 и Су-34.
Просто не вижу смысла устаревший двигатель запускать обратно в производство. 

И если память не изменяет , АЛ-31Ф сер.3 делали в Москве а не в Уфе.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А зачем это ? Какой смысл когда есть более совершенные АЛ-31Ф-М1 и им подобные с увеличенной тягой для Су-27СМ3 и Су-34.
> Просто не вижу смысла устаревший двигатель запускать обратно в производство. 
> 
> И если память не изменяет , АЛ-31Ф сер.3 делали в Москве а не в Уфе.


если мне не изменяет память,  то дело не только в "чрезвычайном режиме", но и в антикоррозийной обработке агрегатов.



> новые двигатели для морских тяжелых истребителей будут выпускаться с внедрением доработок, которые уже применены на двигателях семейства АЛ-31Ф современного серийного облика


а вот эта фраза дает понять, что двигатель как раз будет уже с соответствующими доработками, по параметрам аналогичным скажем тем же АЛ-31Ф-М1

----------


## osipov

Да нет там никакой антикоррозионной обработки.
И у нас так много этих Су-33 осталось что для них надо возобновлять свернутое 20 лет назад производство двигателей ?
Ладно бы там с Су-27 проходящими модернизацию в вариант СМ3. Тут более менее понятно. Это ведь основной истребитель ВВС.

А на флоте что , Су-33 так много летают и у нас есть авианосные группы ? Тем более уже пришли МиГ-29К.

----------


## KURYER

> И у нас так много этих Су-33 осталось что для них надо возобновлять свернутое 20 лет назад производство двигателей ?
> Ладно бы там с Су-27 проходящими модернизацию в вариант СМ3. Тут более менее понятно. Это ведь основной истребитель ВВС.


Вы можете спокойно дочитать всю новость, а не только заголовок:



> Сборка будет вестись *на тех же производственных линиях, где ведется изготовление серийных АЛ-31Ф других серий в интересах различных заказчиков*.


А между тем фото 84 (кр) появилось на РП:

----------


## LansE293

> Да нет там никакой антикоррозионной обработки.
> И у нас так много этих Су-33 осталось что для них надо возобновлять свернутое 20 лет назад производство двигателей ?
> Ладно бы там с Су-27 проходящими модернизацию в вариант СМ3. Тут более менее понятно. Это ведь основной истребитель ВВС.
> А на флоте что , Су-33 так много летают и у нас есть авианосные группы ? Тем более уже пришли МиГ-29К.


Выскажу предположение, что речь идет о давно известном двигателе АЛ-31Ф 42 серии, он же АЛ-31Ф-М1. В прайсе изготовителя указано, что "Двигатель предназначен для установки на самолеты типа Су-27 и его модификации (Су-27СМ, Су-30, *Су-33*, Су-34 и др.). Двигатель полностью взаимозаменяем с серийным двигателем АЛ-31Ф."
А на одном из форумов писали, что при разработке модифицированных АЛ-31, начиная с АЛ-31Ф-М1 был предусмотрен и ОР и УВТ (опционно). 
Единственное, в перечне продукции УМПО двигатель АЛ-31Ф-М1 не значится, только обычные АЛ-31Ф и АЛ-31ФП диаметром входа - 905 мм, а не 924 мм.
АЛ-31Ф Турбореактивный двухконтурный двигатель с общей форсажной камерой
Зато они есть перечне продукции АО «НПЦ газотурбостроения «САЛЮТ»
http://www.salut.ru/ViewTopic.php?Id=652
Можно предположить, что на УМПО будет налажен выпуск АЛ-31Ф 42 серии. Отсюда и фраза в статье "в интересах других заказчиков", те и для СУ-27 серии СМ и для СУ-34, мб для СУ-30 разных серий и для инозаказчика.

----------


## osipov

Вариант двигателя М1 вроде как отличается цельнофрезерованными (монокристаллическими) рабочими дисками турбин. То есть там лопатки и диск ступени выточены из целого куска металла , а не просто насажены как в обычных двигателях. И температура газов там выше.
Такая технология была на "Салюте".

----------


## LansE293

Вариант на УМПО:
Линейная сварка трением - инновационная технология, которая внедряется в рамках работы ПАО «УМПО» над созданием полых широкохордных лопаток и блисков (неразъемных монолитных соединений диска с лопаткой) ротора компрессора нового авиационного двигателя ПД-14.
Данная технология имеет высокую производительность и позволяет изготовить блиск из разных материалов колеса и лопатки с различными свойствами, расположением волокон, что позволит добиться улучшения ресурса и надёжности блиска по отношению к традиционной технологии создания моноколёс.
Применение технологии ЛСТ повышает ремонтопригодность моноколес. На место удаленной дефектной лопатки приваривается новая на том же оборудовании с той же оснасткой.

----------


## Avia M

> Итого, потихоньку прорисовывается авиакрыло предстоящего похода: 67, 71, 77, 78, 84, 85 и 88


На недельке 66 наблюдался в Подмосковье...

----------


## ZHeN

интересно, сколько будет мигов ... 4 ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> интересно, сколько будет мигов ... 4 ?


Тут больше вопрос в подготовленных пилотах. На днях читал что строевых только трое, а вместе с испытателями (как военными, так и гражданскими) - 10...

----------


## ZHeN

> Тут больше вопрос в подготовленных пилотах. На днях читал что строевых только трое, а вместе с испытателями (как военными, так и гражданскими) - 10...


да, я про эту проблему в курсе - собственно, потому и интересно, сколько же будет мигов. матчасти-то много, это понятно, 100-ый вроде как полностью укомплектован ей .. летать вот некому

----------


## Polikarpoff

2 недели осталось, так что скоро узрим

----------


## KURYER

> интересно, сколько будет мигов ... 4 ?


И что-то подсказывает, что все 4 скорее всего будут КУБРами

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И что-то подсказывает, что все 4 скорее всего будут КУБРами


Вот это совсем вряд ли, они, как и КР, сейчас все-таки проходят ГСИ. 1-2 в лучшем случае.

----------


## KURYER

> Вот это совсем вряд ли, они, как и КР, сейчас все-таки проходят ГСИ. 1-2 в лучшем случае.


Да, Вы правы. Первая мысль была, что КУБРы будут работать по тем же задачам, что и Су-25УБ для сухопутной группы.

----------


## KURYER

> На недельке 66 наблюдался в Подмосковье...


Хех, спасибо за наводку. Источник на фото.

----------


## Avia M

> Были такие мысли тоже. Думаю, еще борта 3 через Жуковский должно успеть пройти, может и 60-ка будет.


Поговаривают, что остальные машины будут дооснащаться на Северо-Западе...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Поговаривают, что остальные машины будут дооснащаться на Северо-Западе...



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Жуковский или Пушкин?

----------


## Антон

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> Жуковский или Пушкин?


Да,интересно...

----------


## KURYER

Судя по подписи и дислокации автора, наиболее вероятен Пушкин.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Автор говорит



> Это Прочая Россия

----------


## KURYER

Кстати, снимков модернизированных Су-33 много, но на всех они безоружные. Неужели после модернизации испытания не проводятся или всё будет уже на Севере?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кстати, снимков модернизированных Су-33 много, но на всех они безоружные. Неужели после модернизации испытания не проводятся или всё будет уже на Севере?


Да даже без БДЗ...

----------


## ZHeN

> Да даже без БДЗ...


это 60тый без БДЗ..
те, что в лии были - все с бдз

----------


## Avia M

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> Жуковский или Пушкин?


Поддерживаю *KURYER*. Жуковский "взят споттерами в плотное кольцо", сие строение не просматривалось ранее.

Просторы Северо-Запада, развиваются...

----------


## Саныч 62

> Поддерживаю *KURYER*. Жуковский "взят споттерами в плотное кольцо", сие строение не просматривалось ранее.


 На ангар ЛИДБ "Иркут" в Жуковском не похоже? 
Цвета окраски вроде те же. И место отрыва самолёта обычно рядом...

----------


## F74

> На ангар ЛИДБ "Иркут" в Жуковском не похоже? 
> Цвета окраски вроде те же. И место отрыва самолёта обычно рядом...


Иркут там вообще не при чем. Ангар просто рядом находится. И взлетает он не оттуда ;).

Больше того- борт вообще не доработан :)

----------


## Саныч 62

> Иркут там вообще не при чем. Ангар просто рядом находится.


 Так на ангАре надпись ЛИиДБ "ИРКУТ". На фасаде...

----------


## F74

> Так на ангАре надпись ЛИиДБ "ИРКУТ". На фасаде...


Ну это проблемы ангара и самолета.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Здание - свежак, быстровозводимое, еще крыша не покрыта. "Иркут" - уже давно построено, похоже лишь по расцветке, а по конструкции совсем другое.
99% - то что в виде скелета на снимке у *Avia M*

----------


## stream

страничка с facebook с подборкой фото Су-33
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Саныч 62

> Здание - свежак, быстровозводимое, еще крыша не покрыта. "Иркут" - уже давно построено, похоже лишь по расцветке, а по конструкции совсем другое.
> 99% - то что в виде скелета на снимке у *Avia M*


 Не "Иркут" в Жуковском. СМ с подвесками...? http://russianplanes.net/images/to200000/199683.jpg Непонятно  :Frown:

----------


## Avia M

> Не "Иркут" в Жуковском. СМ с подвесками...? http://russianplanes.net/images/to200000/199683.jpg Непонятно


Понятно. 
Тендер на выполнение проектно-изыскательских работ по объекту: Строительство здания для размещения комплекса технических средств обучения и подготовки авиационного персонала на аэродроме Пушкин , Ленинградская область (шифр объекта – ПУШ/АЭР-5) | Лен

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Первая буксировка Су-27К В.Пугачева на 3-ю позицию для старта. ЛКИ ТАКР «Тбилиси» проекта 1143.5, 1989 г.:


Первая посадка, 1 ноября 1989 г.:

----------


## osipov

А эти машины от серийных Т-10К не сильно отличались. Просто РТЭ на Т-10К разработано в 1986-88 годах и носит на себе печать "Эталон". Изменения туда более не вносились. Лишь отдельные доработки по бюллетеням до 2000 года. Но это самая малость вроде установки Л-150.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Первая посадка, 1 ноября 1989 г.:


Кого знаю на этой фотке : Н.А.Алферов (3й слева), В.Г.Пугачев (4й слева), А.Г.Зудилов (3й справа). Остальные - вроде бы все - инженерно-технический состав ОКБ Сухого (лица знакомые, по фамилиям не помню). Ведущего инженера 10К-2 А.Н. Собова на этой фотке нет, т.к. он выпускал самолет с суши.

----------


## Polikarpoff

По Гефесту. Собственно, удалось найти признак, по которому можно на 100% определить, получила ли машина этот комплекс или нет.
Все оказалось довольно просто, в связи с заменой ИПВ на МФИ, заметно изменилась и обшивка вокруг индикатора.
Было:

стало:

Разница довольно большая.
из находящихся сейчас на борту Кузнецова машин, не оборудованы только *62* и *76*.
Прошедший недавно капремонт в Пушкине *60* - также не оборудован

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

А это разве не антенна СНС?

----------


## osipov

Там вроде у Т-10 антенна радиокомпаса и связи.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А это разве не антенна СНС?


Этой антенне 100 лет в обед, она у Фомина еще в книге на схеме обозначена.

----------


## Flanker B

> А это разве не антенна СНС?


это антенна СПО

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Спс.
*Т10К-6* борт № «79 синий», зав. № 49051003301:

----------


## osipov

А это вроде фотка из "Корабельной эпопеи" ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

попалась вот такая фотография:

правый боковой пульт как у строевого 07302 (б/н *80*), а правое крыло приборной панели как у предсерийного 03301 (Т-10К-6 б/н *79*). Что бы это за борт мог быть? С Т-10К-5/7/9 сверил, у них боковой пульт другой и приборная панель тоже отличается.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> А это вроде фотка из "Корабельной эпопеи" ?


Мне попалась здесь: Авиабаза.

----------


## Avia M

> Спс.
> *Т10К-6* борт № «79 синий», зав. № 49051003301:


Знакомые лампочки... ЦПАТ.

----------


## Fencer

> Знакомые лампочки... ЦПАТ.


Аэродром Кубинка?

----------


## Avia M

> попалась вот такая фотография:
> 
> правый боковой пульт как у строевого 07302 (б/н *80*), а правое крыло приборной панели как у предсерийного 03301 (Т-10К-6 б/н *79*). Что бы это за борт мог быть? С Т-10К-5/7/9 сверил, у них боковой пульт другой и приборная панель тоже отличается.


Вы уже вопрошали, пост 436 не поможет?

----------


## Avia M

> Аэродром Кубинка?


Общеизвестно, где базируется ЦПАТ... :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вы уже вопрошали, пост 436 не поможет?


К сожалению нет, там только 79 борт, а тут какой-то другой. На данную конфигурацию обратил внимание впервые (это уже 7-й вариант комбинации приборов, из того что мне встречалось).

----------


## Avia M

> К сожалению нет, там только 79 борт, а тут какой-то другой. На данную конфигурацию обратил внимание впервые (это уже 7-й вариант комбинации приборов, из того что мне встречалось).


На мой взгляд, кабины идентичны. Могу ошибаться...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вот эти пульты как минимум разные:

----------


## KURYER

> Попался в свое время вот этот кадр:
> 
> никто не в курсе, что за борт это мог быть?


Для реестра. Скан книги, который сделал ув. *lindr* чёрно-белый.

----------


## osipov

Он сейчас на дне Атлантического океана лежит ?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Да.

Посадка Су-33 борт «82 красный», 5 сентября 2005 г.:



В июле 2003 г.:

----------


## Flanker B

> Он сейчас на дне Атлантического океана лежит ?


другого 82-го нет

----------


## Avia M

> другого 82-го нет


Вероятно, вопрос задан в контексте - поднят ли на поверхность...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Была информация что там глубина моря 1100 м.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Сообщали что хотели разбомбить, но потом эту идею так и оставили.

----------


## osipov

Собирались закидать глубинными бомбами или вытащить его. Но не удалось точно установить где он лежит. Он мог просто зарыться в ил и потому найти его очень сложно.

----------


## osipov

Да вытащить его не проблема. Есть "МИРы" , есть подходящие суда с лебедками. Вопрос в том: есть ли смысл ? Ведь секретного на нем в принципе ничего нет.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Т10К-7*, сер. № 49051003402:




https://vk.com/album-107598496_226656331

----------


## Avia M

> Да вытащить его не проблема. Есть "МИРы" , есть подходящие суда с лебедками. Вопрос в том: есть ли смысл ? Ведь секретного на нем в принципе ничего нет.


"Очень сложно" и "не проблема"... Так бывает?
Подъём включает в себя все этапы, от принятия решения, до результата.

----------


## osipov

Очень сложно его найти на дне океана где толщина ила может быть несколько метров. Да и всю секретную электронику (если такова была) раздавило давлением воды давлением более 100 атмосфер.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Практически ничего не раздавит. Замкнутых полостей - раз-два и обчелся, в остальное вода затечет и давление уравняется, а железяки - несжимаемы. Так что "секретная электроника" и прочее вооружение - могут кому-то быть интересны.

----------


## osipov

Кому может быть интересна эта электроника разработки конца 80-х годов ?
Повторюсь , найти самолет на дне океана практически невозможно!

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кому может быть интересна эта электроника разработки конца 80-х годов ?
> Повторюсь , найти самолет на дне океана практически невозможно!


Ну не вся, кое-что и поновей было. А про "найти на дне океана" что-нибудь про К-129 слышали? А ведь тогда и год 74-й был, и зона поиска неизвестна, да и глубина в 5+ раз больше.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Интересные дела. Попалась вот такая фотография:

КнААЗ, октябрь 2013
На месте дисплей СПО. Предположительно, один из этих бортов: *67*, *84*, *85*, *88*.

----------


## Anykey

Господа, не знаю может уже в теме обсуждали, но не могу найти в интернете ни одной фотографии посадки Су-33 с подвешенным вооружением на палубу. Неужели и правда нет таких фотографий или видео?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Господа, не знаю может уже в теме обсуждали, но не могу найти в интернете ни одной фотографии посадки Су-33 с подвешенным вооружением на палубу. Неужели и правда нет таких фотографий или видео?


Тут полно видео двухнедельной давности с посадками с вооружением:
Авиакрыло КАГ: milinfolive

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, на фото одна машина без эмблемы на киле...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно, на фото одна машина без эмблемы на киле...


Во 2-й АЭ долгое время были машины без "тигры". Например, 82-й так без нее и утоп:

----------


## Avia M

> Во 2-й АЭ долгое время были машины без "тигры". Например, 82-й так без нее и утоп:


Ввела в заблуждение серо-голубая палуба, полагал что это "продукт" средиземноморского похода...

----------


## muk33

> Ввела в заблуждение серо-голубая палуба, полагал что это "продукт" средиземноморского похода... Вложение 75806


Все просто: такой краской покрасили. То, что чёрное - "Ладога", то что серо-голубое: крашеный металл. Фото из похода 2007-2008 года, точнее январь 2008, "День вертолетчика". Средиземка, район у побережья Испании, перед выходом из Гибралтара на обратном пути.

----------


## Avia M

> Все просто: такой краской покрасили. То, что чёрное - "Ладога", то что серо-голубое: крашеный металл. Фото из похода 2007-2008 года, точнее январь 2008, "День вертолетчика". Средиземка, район у побережья Испании, перед выходом из Гибралтара на обратном пути.


Понятно. Получается в теперешнем походе, восстановили (обновили) прежнюю схему...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Обратил сегодня внимание в книге Валуева вот эту фотографию:

Случайно это не Т-10К-8? Окраске остальных опытных машин не соответствует, да и на ранний серийный не похоже.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Пугачев рассказывает о возможности взлета Су-33 с палубы авианосца без использования катапульты и трамплина:
Только для русских: смогут ли американцы приземлиться на палубу «Адмирала Кузнецова» - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

При небольшом взлетном весе самолета Су-33 и хорошем ходе корабля взлететь без катапульты - нет проблем. А уж при крепком встречном ветре - тем более ! 

Кстати, В.Г.Пугачев взлетал со стоячего "Кузнецова" в Севастополе, а С.Н.Мельников - в Североморске.

----------


## osipov

Потерян Су-33 в Средиземном море. Предположительно утонул при посадке из-за обрыва троса. Пилот успел катапультироваться и остался жив.

----------


## F74

> Твоюж... Где? Может они нас почитали и неправильно перевели?


Неправильный номер.

----------


## osipov

Утонувшая машина останется на дне Средиземного моря. Так сообщают источники в МО. Поднимать его никто не станет.
Короче говоря "Кузе" надо идти домой.

----------


## Rutunda

> Утонувшая машина останется на дне Средиземного моря. Так сообщают источники в МО. Поднимать его никто не станет.
> Короче говоря "Кузе" надо идти домой.


Скоорее Кузю на иголки пора, дабы не позорится. Атомник может к 30году и сделают-что то уровня Энтерпрайза. Про Буша речи быть не может

----------


## Panda-9

> Скоорее Кузю на иголки пора, дабы не позорится. Атомник может к 30году и сделают-что то уровня Энтерпрайза. Про Буша речи быть не может


Кому-то лучше рот не открывать, дабы не позориться. Грамотрей...

----------


## osipov

Вроде как винят пилота. По РЛЭ летчик должен включить форсаж , потянуть на себя РУС и взлететь. Для этого существует ПГО + механизация крыла.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Не так.
Перед зацепом РУДы переводятся на режим МАКС (взлетный безфорсажный режим), чтобы в случае незацепа самолет автоматически ушел на 2 круг. Летчик этот режим сбрасывает, только когда самолет полностью остановился и откатился назад. 
А незацепы - бывают : если ГАК срикошетил и перепрыгнул трос, если промахнулся в последний момент, если техника подвела...мало ли почему ! Но это же - штатная ситуация !

При обрыве троса он не рвется, как нитка, он разрушается не сразу (расплетается, лопаются нити), и торможение все-таки происходит. Так что скорости для ухода на 2 круг у самолета, скорей всего, уже не будет. И он упадет с палубы.
Так что летчик тут не при чем. 

Но что делать, когда такими непредсказуемыми тросами снаряжен "Кузнецов" в дальнем походе, как их там продиагностировать и где взять качественные троса - у меня нет ответа.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> При обрыве троса он не рвется, как нитка, он разрушается не сразу (расплетается, лопаются нити), и торможение все-таки происходит. Так что скорости для ухода на 2 круг у самолета, скорей всего, уже не будет. И он упадет с палубы.
> Так что летчик тут не при чем. 
> 
> Но что делать, когда такими непредсказуемыми тросами снаряжен "Кузнецов" в дальнем походе, как их там продиагностировать и где взять качественные троса - у меня нет ответа.


Тросов несколько, есть непосредственно зацепные, а есть вытяжные. Рвется на самом деле в разные моменты, и на начальном этапе и на конечном. Если на начальном - есть все шансы уйти на 2-й круг, если на конечном, то шансов на второй круг нет.
В сложившейся ситуации, если обрыв происходит на конечном этапе, уже вряд-ли что-то можно передпринять, но на будущее,  стоило бы подумать об неком аварийном автоматическом барьере в районе конца посадочной палубы. Как альтернативный "эконом" вариант - установить аварийную сеть между срезом посадочной палубы и левым спонсоном (правда выглядило бы это порнографически).

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Все 4 тормозные машины со своими тросами - одинаковые.  
При обрыве троса (правильнее - разрушении троса) уход на 2 круг невозможен.
По поводу "улавливающей сетки" - без комментариев.

Я там был.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Все 4 тормозные машины со своими тросами - одинаковые.  
> При обрыве троса (правильнее - разрушении троса) уход на 2 круг невозможен.


5 сентября 2005 года, при посадке на палубу Су-33 б/н 88, произошел обрыв троса, в результате чего машина получила механические повреждения от удара куском троса, однако смогла уйти на 2-й круг и благополучно приземлиться, зацепившись за один из оставшихся тросов.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> 5 сентября 2005 года, при посадке на палубу Су-33 б/н 88, произошел обрыв троса, в результате чего машина получила механические повреждения от удара куском троса, однако смогла уйти на 2-й круг и благополучно приземлиться, зацепившись за один из оставшихся тросов.


 Чудеса случаются. В любом случае - вся ситуация длится около 1-2 сек. Летчик ничего предпринять не может. Он действует по команде РВП.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Чудеса случаются. В любом случае - вся ситуация длится около 1-2 сек. Летчик ничего предпринять не может. Он действует по команде РВП.


Чудеса конечно же бывают...


но с 88 только "ловкость рук и никакого мошенничества", момент обрыва троса не был критическим.
По сети - да, уродство полное, но позволило бы спасти уже 2 борта.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Кстати, вот видео с обеими ЛП 05.09.2005, в самом начале 82 ушел за борт, а на 3:55 обрыв троса и уход на 2-й круг у 88-го:

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Ну, повезло. И вес самолета, видать, был небольшим (тренировочные же полеты !). Хотя видно, что была просадка самолета. 

Тут не надо забывать, что корабль "ломит ветер", и воздушная скорость самолета оказалась достаточной для этого случая.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Хоть качество и отвратное, но метрику у РВП разглядеть можно. Минимальное падение скорости (в момент обрыва троса) - 214 км/ч (в момент касания была 227), потом резко вверх пошла. Просадка была, но небольшая.  
Еще кое-что интересное увидел при повторной посадке:

"ласт" сложился

----------


## Avia M

> А откуда информация, что он ушел на 2 круг ? Вроде, все было проще : причина, как сообщило Минобороны, в промедлении с принятием решения об уходе третьего самолета на запасной аэродром после того, как с аэрофинишером случился отказ после посадки второго самолета из тройки.
> 
> За потерю абсолютно исправных самолетов - очень обидно !


Извиняюсь! "Отложились" цитаты о втором круге...

...Истребитель МиГ-29К с авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов» упал в море после внезапного отключения обоих двигателей. Как выяснила «Газета.Ru», перед неудачной посадкой самолету пришлось уйти на второй круг из-за обрыва тросов авиафинишера на палубе корабля...

----------


## osipov

Может топливо кончилось и движки встали ?

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

А что еще может означать "промедление с принятием решения об уходе на запасной аэродром" ?

----------


## Avia M

02502. Метаморфозы обвода ПГО. Вероятно связаны с установкой двигателей УВТ? Известны ли подробности? Спасибо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 02502. Метаморфозы обвода ПГО. Вероятно связаны с установкой двигателей УВТ? Известны ли подробности? Спасибо.


У него же в 2000-ом авария серъезная была, разрушилась в полете консоль ПГО, обломками разбило остекление кабины и повредило ВЗ с килем. Первоначально востановили как и был, а потом доработали ПГО и поставили двигатели с УВТ.

----------


## Avia M

> У него же в 2000-ом авария серъезная была, разрушилась в полете консоль ПГО, обломками разбило остекление кабины и повредило ВЗ с килем. Первоначально востановили как и был, а потом доработали ПГО и поставили двигатели с УВТ.


...Где ПГО и где кабина... По иным данным, разрушение началось именно с остекления...
Уточню по вопросу - причины и цели доработки ПГО?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ...Где ПГО и где кабина... По иным данным, разрушение началось именно с остекления...
> Уточню по вопросу - причины и цели доработки ПГО?


Увы, не присутствовал. Но в источниках, разрушение ПГО озвучивается как самостоятельное.

----------


## Avia M

> Увы, не присутствовал. Но в источниках, разрушение ПГО озвучивается как самостоятельное.


Те же источники, обозначали правую сторону. Фото указывает на левую...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Те же источники, обозначали правую сторону. Фото указывает на левую...


Консоль говорят правая, а киль левый (его потом с К-9 сняли).

----------


## Avia M

> Консоль говорят правая, а киль левый (его потом с К-9 сняли).


На что и указал, в печати правая. В беседах левая...
Ну да ладно, будем искать дальше.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На что и указал, в печати правая. В беседах левая...
> Ну да ладно, будем искать дальше.


ВЗ тоже левый, по поздним фото видно, что новый от Су-27 поставили.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вот что есть:



> 16 июня 2000 года произошла предпосылка к летному происшествию, самолет сел, был потушен титановый пожар. Самолет пилотировал Виктор Пугачев.
> Проходил полет на отработку трансзвуковых режимов. Во время разгона на форсаже самолет начало резко трясти, Виктор Пугачев убрал форсаж и отдал ручку от себя с целью снизить скорость полета. Далее последовал резкий удар, сорвало левую створку фонаря, правая треснула пополам, оторвало левое ПГО. Начался пожар левого двигателя. Кресло штурмана «развернуло» поэтому возможность катапультирования не рассматривалась.
> 
> Хронология аварии:
> 
> - полностью оторвало левое ПГО,
> - оно попало в левый воздухозаборник и срезало его от начала до 28 шпангоута, срезало наискосок – внешнюю стенку от середины в начале и под корень в конце. Нижнюю стенку в начале целиком, в конце чуть меньше половины.
> - обломки воздухозаборника попали в двигатель,
> - начался пожар левого мотора,
> ...

----------


## Avia M

По крупицам, картина вырисовывается! Лётчикам пришлось не сладко...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> По крупицам, картина вырисовывается! Лётчикам пришлось не сладко...


да, они еще травмы получили, но вытянули...

----------


## Fencer

Су-33 при посадке на авианосец «Адмирал Кузнецов» упал в Средиземное море.Пилот катапультировался. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMD7mzKE6rw

----------


## Avia M

Всезнающие СМИ...

«Важно понимать последовательность: либо трос не выдержал нагрузки из-за ошибки, допущенной при приземлении, либо трос оборвался, что и привело к аварии. Но судя по параметрам самолёта в момент приземления, даже полностью исправный трос такой нагрузки не выдержал бы — налицо ошибка пилотирования», — заявил он.
При этом на Пролетарском заводе, производящем аэрофинишёры, опровергли версию о неисправности.
По данным издания, в результате инцидента была потеряна машина с бортовым номером 67 красный.

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/33...trebitel-pilot

----------


## Avia M

> Су-33 при посадке на авианосец «Адмирал Кузнецов» упал в Средиземное море.Пилот катапультировался. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMD7mzKE6rw


Правильно так... https://youtu.be/wiZDQCrJOEI
https://youtu.be/ZayMJRYNL48

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Кадры записи видеорегистраторов авианосца, выполняющего боевую задачу в дальнем походе, находящегося в отрыве от открытых средств связи, на следующий день попадают в интернет. Это нормально ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кадры записи видеорегистраторов авианосца, выполняющего боевую задачу в дальнем походе, находящегося в отрыве от открытых средств связи, на следующий день попадают в интернет. Это нормально ?


Этим кадрам 11 лет

----------


## osipov

Ну есть на "Кузе" и журналисты и даже священник. Поэтому нормально.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Этим кадрам 11 лет


 Да, очередной фэйк про нынешнее падение.

Но нам-то не к лицу выкладывать, не проверив ?

----------


## Avia M

> Да, очередной фэйк про нынешнее падение.
> 
> Но нам-то не к лицу выкладывать, не проверив ?


На видео по ссылкам, обозначена дата... Год 2005.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ●03.12.2016 авария Су-33 №67 (06305), 279 киап
> В Средиземном море у берегов Сирии проводились полёты. При посадке на повышенной скорости произошёл обрыв троса, самолёт выкатился за пределы палубы и упал в море. Лётчик катапультировался и был поднят на ТАКР.


Имхо, пока нет выводов комиссии, лучше про "повышенную скорость" в основном реестре не писать.

----------


## Avia M

> Имхо, пока нет выводов комиссии, лучше про "повышенную скорость" в основном реестре не писать.


Присоединяюсь. Но как говорится, "хозяин-барин"...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Тоже присоединяюсь. Вроде "Пролетарский завод" гнет уже к нештатному боковому отклонению самолета при посадке, что вызвало проскальзывание ГАКа по тросу и соответственно чрезмерный разогрев троса. Но это - пока официально не подтверждено. Но на курсовом регистраторе РВП это должно быть сразу видно.

----------


## Avia M

> Тоже присоединяюсь. Вроде "Пролетарский завод" гнет уже к нештатному боковому отклонению самолета при посадке, что вызвало проскальзывание ГАКа по тросу и соответственно чрезмерный разогрев троса. Но это - пока официально не подтверждено. Но на курсовом регистраторе РВП это должно быть сразу видно.


Разогрев троса (чрезмерный) из-за проскальзывания  :Confused:   Пусть попробуют нагреть опытным путём. По моему, ГАК скорее "поплывёт"...

----------


## APKAH

> Имхо, пока нет выводов комиссии, лучше про "повышенную скорость" в основном реестре не писать.


Хорошо, поправим.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Если откинуть брак, эта версия кажется мне наиболее правдоподобной. Все это я проходил на испытаниях четверть века назад. И также звенели лопающиеся нитки тросов, и так же большая часть самолетов садилась левее посадочной полосы. 

Вы представьте, что такое посадка на авианосец, маленький такой, посреди огромного моря...С.Н.Мельников как-то сравнил её с посадкой на спичечный коробок. А на этом коробке справа еще и надстройка торчит (или "остров" по-американски). И желание отодвинуться от нее подальше - огромно.

И при этом еще косой спутный след от корабля.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вы представьте, что такое посадка на авианосец, маленький такой, посреди огромного моря...С.Н.Мельников как-то сравнил её с посадкой на спичечный коробок. А на этом коробке справа еще и надстройка торчит (или "остров" по-американски). И желание отодвинуться от нее подальше - огромно.


А представьте себе вот такое...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

И при чем тут "Адмирал Кузнецов" ?

----------


## Avia M

Возникает вопрос - при проскальзывании ГАКа по тросу, по логике на самолёт действует "разворачивающий момент"?

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Как раз, вроде, потому и проскальзывает, что момент не возникает...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И при чем тут "Адмирал Кузнецов" ?


Ну это к тому, какую махину можно при желании посадить на палубу вполне соизмеримую с Кузнецовым ;)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Возникает вопрос - при проскальзывании ГАКа по тросу, по логике на самолёт действует "разворачивающий момент"?


Откуда? Ни о какой центробежной силе тут и речи не идет, все нагрузки линейные.

----------


## Avia M

> Как раз, вроде, потому и проскальзывает, что момент не возникает...


"Приехали"!... И почему "вроде"? Испытания проводили...
Ежели при зацепе не по центру, присутствует проскальзывание и отсутствует смещение, значит происходит перераспределение в "механизмах вытяжки троса"...
Буду изучать, "закругляюсь".

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

По этому "аспекту" с проскальзыванием я как-то не углублялся. Занимался просто другим. Никакого разворачивания не наблюдал. Насчет тросов был мимо проходящим наблюдателем. Но звон лопающихся нитей у остывающего после посадки троса - слышал сам. Некритично, редко, на это тогда не обращали внимание - но лопались. А чьего производства были тогда троса - я не знаю. "Кузнецова" строил весь Союз.

----------


## Polikarpoff

чуть-чуть попал в кадр МФИ "Гефеста":

----------


## osipov

Примерно тоже что и у белорусов на Су-27УБМ2 ?

----------


## osipov

А пилот Су-33 ориентируется на скорость при заходе на посадку по прибору УСМ-2 или по индикации ИЛС-31 ?
Знаю что на Т-10К-5 сняли барометрический высотомер ВБМ-3ПБ и вместо него воткнули второй указатель скорости КУС-3 , более точной показывающий приборную скорости на малых значениях.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Примерно тоже что и у белорусов на Су-27УБМ2 ?


Судя по размерам, что-то вроде вертикально расположенного МФИ-68 или МФИ-10

----------


## osipov

На фото кабины Т-10К-5 видно что высотомер там снят , установлен второй указатель скорости и числа М типа КУС-3 с индексами минимальных и максимальных значений приборной скорости на взлет и на посадку. Это о чем-то говорит.

----------


## Avia M

> У него же в 2000-ом авария серъезная была, разрушилась в полете консоль ПГО, обломками разбило остекление кабины и повредило ВЗ с килем. Первоначально востановили как и был, а потом доработали ПГО и поставили двигатели с УВТ.


Кто-то "покуражился"... :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кто-то "покуражился"...


Про киль только забыли совсем

----------


## SAMOLET

> Про киль только забыли совсем


16 июня 2000 года по ходу продолжающихся испытаний произошла предпосылка к лётному происшествию: в полёте на трансзвуковом режиме оторвалась левая поверхность ПГО и сорвало левую створку остекления, отлетевшими частями был повреждён левый воздухозаборник, снесена одна секция адаптивного носка крыла и повреждён стабилизатор, а попавшие в левый двигатель обломки вызвали его пожар. Несмотря на все повреждения, лётчик-испытатель Виктор Пугачёв сумел посадить самолёт. К новому 2001 году повреждения были устранены, и машина возобновила программу испытаний.

----------


## osipov

Вот такой указатель скорости КУС-3 установили на Т-10К-5. Он от Су-25Т.
На базовом УСМ-2 согласно РТЭ индексы предельных минимальных и максимальных значений скорости не задействованы. Эти задачи выполняет вычислитель ВСО от системы СОС-2-8.
Высотомер ВБМ-3ПБ на этой машине сняли.

Вот проблема-то :( высотомер на Т-10К особенный. По нему вводится ручная калибровка СВС на атмосферное давление по таблице. Так указано в РТЭ. 
Да и со всеми приборами от Т-10К имею дело.

----------


## osipov

Простыми словами так. Перед взлетом пилот задает и калибрует работу системы воздушных сигналов с помощью кремальеры на высотомере ВБМ-3ПБ. Он вводит Pатм в гПа. Сопротивление с прибора снимается и поступает на СВС-2Ц-У. И она подстраивается на заданное вручную (через высотомер) давление.

----------


## osipov

Вот такой высотомер. Он очень сложный. На другим машинах семейства Т-10 его не ставили. Был вроде он еще на одном из предсерийных Су-27М.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Кстати, вот видео с обеими ЛП 05.09.2005, в самом начале 82 ушел за борт, а на 3:55 обрыв троса и уход на 2-й круг у 88-го:


Внимательно посмотрел видео с обрывом троса при посадке 88 борта в 2005 году (тот кусок, который замедлен, с осевого регистратора РВП).
Посадка, как обычно, левее оси посадочной полосы. Как ведет себя ГАК : он проскальзывает по тросу, отклоняется влево-же (по полету), даже есть разворачивающий момент (самолет в какой-то момент рыскает вправо).
При этом температурный разогрев пятна контакта крюка ГАКа с тросом может быть достаточным, чтобы трос потерял свою прочность и разрушился. Что и произошло тогда.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Внимательно посмотрел видео с обрывом троса при посадке 88 борта в 2005 году (тот кусок, который замедлен, с осевого регистратора РВП).
> Посадка, как обычно, левее оси посадочной полосы. Как ведет себя ГАК : он проскальзывает по тросу, отклоняется влево-же (по полету), даже есть разворачивающий момент (самолет в какой-то момент рыскает вправо).
> При этом температурный разогрев пятна контакта крюка ГАКа с тросом может быть достаточным, чтобы трос потерял свою прочность и разрушился. Что и произошло тогда.


Не, тут сложнее. Посмотрите внимательно, он не "порвал" трос, а оторвал кусок троса (т.е. обрыв произошел в двух местах), оторванный кусок утащил за собой, потом виден всплеск воды от упавшего куска.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

А рыскнул почему, а ГАК почему отклонился ?

----------


## Avia M

> А рыскнул почему, а ГАК почему отклонился ?


Понятно же, что если имеется проскальзывание, то присутствует некий разворот машины за ГАК.
Нагрев в пятне контакта, сильно сомневаюсь, что может привести к разрушению. Учитывая саму конструкцию троса.
На соседнем форуме активно формулы рисуют, но к единому мнению не пришли (и не придут).
Понять "природу" обрыва (в каждом конкретном случае), возможно только будучи членом комиссии по расследованию...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Съемочная группа программы «Военная приемка» телеканала «Звезда» показала работу аэрофинишеров на ТАКР «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов» проекта 1143.5:

----------


## osipov

Правда не понятна мне установка на Т-10К вариометра ВР-РПБ, этого маленького резервного прибора с диапазоном измерения вертикальной скорости 60 м/с. 27СМ , 30 и 34 ясное дело, там он дублирующий всего навсего.
А на Т-10К он базовый , вместо ДА-200П. 
Объяснить это крайне сложно, судя по всему на Т-10К решили опробовать новый вариометр в конца 80-х, когда его и разработали. А то ДА-200 очень древняя ( начала 60-х годов разработка).

----------


## osipov

И все без исключения приборы на Т-10К (даже часы и указатели ТВГ) имеют особые антибликовые стекла , с фиолетовым оттенком. Шкалу прибора отчетливо видно даже при ярком солнечном свете. 
Более половины индикаторов на корабельной машине другие совершенно , не такие как на Т-10С. И вариометр , и высотомер имеют встроенные электровибраторы для успокоения анероидных коробок. Видимо конструкторы ПНК предусмотрели особенности корабельной эксплутации самолета.

----------


## osipov

Большая часть авиационных систем принципиально другая, сильно отличается от Т-10С в современную , более совершенную сторону.
Даже другие датчики углов атаки. Не говоря уже про совершенно другие ИК-ВК , СВС , СОС , САУ , СДУ , СТР , Экран и Тестер. Все это отличается в значительной мере от своего "военно-воздушного" собрата Т-10С.
Даже на электросхемах в РТЭ почти все (в том числе на кабинных приборах!!!) разъемы 2РМ и ШР заменены на более совершенные СНЦ23 , с обжатием (а не пайкой) золоченных контактов и оливково-зеленым кадмиевым покрытием. 
Такие разъемы не разболтаются и не раскрутятся от вибраций и тряски , кроме того - морская соль им не почем!

Так что в технологическом плане машина Т-10К значительно более совершенная чем Т-10С и Т-10П.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Даже на электросхемах в РТЭ почти все (в том числе на кабинных приборах!!!) разъемы 2РМ и ШР заменены на более совершенные СНЦ23 , с обжатием (а не пайкой) золоченных контактов и оливково-зеленым кадмиевым покрытием. 
> Такие разъемы не разболтаются и не раскрутятся от вибраций и тряски , кроме того - морская соль им не почем!
> 
> Так что в технологическом плане машина Т-10К значительно более совершенная чем Т-10С и Т-10П.


Эх, обжимки для СНЦ23.... Какая же это задница была на 10К-5 ! Там часть значительная часть контактов в разъемах была недообжата на проводах. И от этого возникали "плавающие" дефекты : в полете система "сдохла", на земле ищем дефект - все звонится, отказа нет ! Опять летим - опять отказ ! 
Сексуальная машина, прямо слово !

И только продергиванием всех жгутов (попробуйте продернуть все провода зашитого жгута толщиной с руку, да в хвостовой части, когда хвост свисает с палубы над мчащейся где-то внизу водой !) и нескольких лет такой возни удалось более-менее все дефекты вылечить.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Понятно же, что если имеется проскальзывание, то присутствует некий разворот машины за ГАК.
> Нагрев в пятне контакта, сильно сомневаюсь, что может привести к разрушению. Учитывая саму конструкцию троса.


1. Если есть проскальзывание троса по ГАКу - значит боковая сила на ГАК не передается и разворачивающего момента не возникает. Закон Ньютона. 
2. Конструкция троса - это что такое ? Обычный (с виду) витой металлический трос ! Центральная секция - сменная, имеет заделки на концах.

----------


## osipov

Правда для обжимки СНЦ23 нужен специальный инструмент-клещи ИРОК-2М который днем с огнем сейчас не искать. Стоит он около 30 тысяч рублей и выпускался КуАЗ. 
Ныне делает его только Авиакор.
Поэтому в процессе работы с СНЦ23 вынужден пользоваться китайскими клещами за 100 руб. Потом контакт с проводом продевать в силиконовый изолятор разъема предварительно накинув хвост и контргайку. Потом зажимать. Но не всегда крепко держит. 
Через СНЦ23 питаются все кабинные приборы кроме ПНП-72-16 , УТ-7АБ , ИТЭ-2ТБ-2 и ИПК-2. Там стоят старые добрые 2РМДТ с пайкой.

----------


## osipov

А где кстати сейчас сам Т-10К-5 ?

----------


## osipov

Чем это командный прибор КПП-1273 помещал на Т-10К ? Начиная с машины К-6 появился уже белорусский индикатор ИКП-81, такой же как на вертолете Ка-50.
В РТЭ 1988 года на Т-10К описан прибор первого типа, но доработки по бюллетеням не проходили на предсерийных машинах.
Каким образом прибор ИКП-81 виновен в аварии Су-33 произошедшей в 1996 году ? Такие сведения приводились в некоторых источниках.

----------


## osipov

Интересно, на какой машине впервые появился ДИСС ШО-13 ? В РТЭ датированным 1988 годом о нем нет никаких упоминаний и пульт навигационной системы другой.
Ровно как и не описан автомат тяги. 
Походу этих вещей не было на предсерийных машинах Т-10К.

----------


## osipov

17.06.96 г.-Катастрофа Су-27к (279 киап ВВС СФ,аэродром Североморск-3).
Летчик – заместитель командира АЭ,военный летчик 1-го класса,подполковник КУЗЬМЕНКО В.А.
Официальные выводы комиссии по расследованию катастрофы:
Полетное задание включало комплексное выполнение Упр. №114/126/135 КБП КИА – 95:“Зачетный полет на перехват и атаку воздушной цели”,“Полет на сложный пилотаж в наклонной плоскости” и “Тренировочный полет в облаках”.
ДСМУ.После окончания задания в зоне летчик на Н=3700м.выполнил выход в расчетную точку (Д=25км.) и по команде РБЗ приступил к выполнению захода на посадку в режиме “Возврат” и снижению до Н=900м.
На удалении 14 км. от аэродрома при снижении,для выхода на курс,обратный посадочному,летчик ввел самолет в левый разворот.На Н=2000…1200м., вероятнее всего, из-за возникших сомнений летчика в правильности показаний ИКП-81 полетная ситуация переросла в сложную. Такое предположение основано на анализе материалов бортовых средств ОК полета самолета:до данного момента летчик пилотировал плавными координированными движениями.Вод в разворот с первоначальным креном около 16º был выполнен двойными движениями РУС с угловой скоростью 4 º/сек. и через 15 сек.отклонением левой педали на ¼ ее хода крен был увеличен до 50º при положении РУС,близким к нейтральному.Вод самолета в облачность 1-го яруса с переменными параметрами (уменьшением левого крена с угловой скоростью до 15 º/сек,вертикальной скорости снижения от 30м/с. до 2м/с. и угла тангажа от –7º до –4º) и сомнения летчика в показаниях ИКП – 81 повлияли на перерастание сложной ситуации в аварийную.
За 17сек.до столкновения с землей с уменьшением левого крена от 50º до 40º,при Vу=30м/с.на Н=855…821м. и V=580км/ч.ситуация переросла в аварийную.
При выводе самолета из разворота летчиком были допущены некоординированные отклонения рулей управления:
при уменьшении левого крена до ноля градусов – отклонения правой педали на более ¼ ее хода,что привело к вращению самолета с угловой скоростью 15-18 º/сек и созданию угла правого крена до 52º;
в перевернутом положении самолета – отклонения РУС в продольном канале и создание нормальной перегрузки до 2,75 ед.,что привело к резкому увеличению вертикальной скорости полета самолета (до 130 м/с.) и интенсивной потере высоты.
На Н=620м.за 4,6сек.до столкновения самолета с землей приV=600км/ч.,углах крена +150º и наклона траектории –50º полетная ситуация переросла в катастрофическую (высота безопасного катапультирования при данных параметрах полета превысила фактическую высоту полета). За 2,8сек. до столкновения летчик,не освобождая РУС по усилиям,включил режим “Приведения к горизонту” ( при углах крена +138º и тангажа –57º),а за 1,1 сек. до столкновения после выхода самолета под облака привел в действие систему аварийного покидания.Самолет на V640км/ч.с углами крена +4º и тангажа – 38º,при нормальной перегрузке 3,6ед.столкнулся с землей и полностью разрушился.Летчик из-за недостатка высоты погиб.
Причиной АП явилась потеря летчиком пространственной ориентировки,которая обусловлена: 
- появлением,наиболее вероятно у летчика сомнения в правильности показаний по крену командно – пилотажного индикатора (ИКП-81);
- конструктивным (эргономическим) недостатком пилотажного оборудования самолета Су-27К – отсутствием дублирующего авиагоризонта;
- отсутствием в РЛЭ самолета Су-27к достаточных рекомендаций по использованию ИЛС в процессе пилотирования и по действиям при отказе ИКП-81 или двух ИК-ВК.

Значит ИКП-81 все-таки виновен в гибели пилотов...

----------


## osipov

Аналогичный случай с прибором ИКП-81 тоже кончился трагедией во время пилотажа вертолета Ка-50 "Черная Акула" . Индикация по крену и тангажу скачкообразно менялась во время пилотажа. 
Тем более пилоты Су-33 учились всегда летать с прибором КПП-1237 на Л-39 , Су-27УБ и Су-25УТГ. Так же и с "Черной Акулой". Потом в одиночку (это даже для испытателя стресс) садятся на летательный аппарат где все другое. С этого и предпосылки к летным ЧП.

----------


## osipov

Этот утонул ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Этот утонул ?


Да, только его перед этим сильно обновили.

----------


## osipov

А вот где на Т-10К расположен спасаемый бортовой накопитель. В складной части ласта.
При утоплении самолета от сигнала датчика наличия воды (ДНВ) расположенного в нише передней стойки, ласт складывается и выпускает спасаемый 
накопитель системы Тестер-УЗ Сер.3К3. Накопитель основной расположен рядом с кабиной пилота.

----------


## osipov

Вот оно как, бортовой комплекс обороны (СПО+СРЭП) "Фреон" имеющий собственную БЦВМ. Интересная штука...
Простой , ВВС-вской "Березы" (Л006) тут нет. Стоит лишь часть блоков , точнее антенны и преобразователи-ВЧ от 
нее. Все остальное по другому. И индикатор в кабине отсутствует. 

Да уж, уменьшенная копия комплекса обороны "Байкал" установленного на Ту-160. Что-то из этой оперы. 

Объясняется это тем , что защита самолета от зенитных ракет крейсеров и эсминцев стран НАТО + его защита от ракет "Феникс" стоящего
в ту пору на вооружении АУГ ВМС США F-14 куда более сложная задача чем просто защита от зенитных ракет наземной ПВО и истребителей. 
Сейчас это все наверное демонтировали в пользу Л-150 "Пастель". 
Очень уж сложная эта штуковина "Фреон"...

----------


## osipov

А впрочем не только это... Входящие в БКО блоки питания , сопряжения. Закрытая телекодовая/телефонная связь , аппаратура "Лунь". Все это сопряжено на 
"Фреон". 
Сложный комплекс бортовой обороны сопрягаемый со всеми самолетными системами. Информация предоставляется пилоту судя по всему на ИПВ-1... Но это уже РЛЭ надо смотреть. Там описано подробней + мнемокадры ИПВ.

----------


## osipov

Кстати , ДИСС ШО-13 все таки появился в 1989 году. Уже был занесен в РТЭ. До этого его не было. Все как я и предполагал. 
От Т-10С тут только система управления воздухозаборниками АРВ-40А осталось. Все остальное другое. Ну еще радиовысотомер 
А-035 (РВ-21) остался прежний. Стоит на одном стеллаже с СВС-2Ц-У.

----------


## osipov

Автомат управления тягой тоже появился в 1989 году. Внесен в РТЭ. Значит правильная мысль приходила.

----------


## osipov

Интересно, а для чего на Т-10К использован носовой ПВД-18-3М ?
На схеме приема статического и динамического давления питания анероидно-мебранных приборов и систем указаны только 4 боковых ПВД-7. Та  по два рабочих и по два резервных + кран переключения в кабине. Каждый питает (может питать) множество систем. В кабине это высотомер ВБМ-3ПБ , вариометр ВР-РПБ , указатель УСМ-2 , индикатор ИКЖ-П1 (шкала перепада и "высоты" в кабине) и катапультный парашютный автомат КПА-4. 
А на самолете это полно различных ИКФРД , СЧМ , ССА и так далее. Их десятки. Плюс датчики СДУ и САУ. Ну и конечно резервные датчики системы "Тестер-УЗ" сер.3К3.
Зато носовой ПВД-18 остается незадействованным...

----------


## Muller

> Очень уж сложная эта штуковина "Фреон"...


а в чем сложность? Много отказов или много ложных срабатываний? Или и то и другое?

----------


## osipov

Да сложность сопряжение с бортовыми системами. Индикатора СПО ведь в кабине нет, и если "Фреон" или сопутствующие блоки СПО/СРЭП начинают глючить , то информация поступает пилоту на табло "Экран". Мол например отказ блока 202 или блока 204. 
В определенных обстоятельствах может вообще не работать СПО и пилот ничего не узнает что она не исправна , ибо приоритет вывода отказов на табло "Экран" другой, более важный. А эти отказы стоят лишь в конце алгоритма. 

На нейтральными водами Баренцево моря в хвост Су-33 заходили норвежские F-16 и облучали наземные (корабельные) РЛС , а у пилота все молчало. При таком раскладе видимо не могло работать. Индикатора Л006 ведь нет в кабине, а на ИЛС-ИПВ и "Экран" выводится более приоритетная информация.

Полагаю что сейчас от этого избавились в пользу Л-150 "Пастель".

----------


## osipov

От Л-150 индикатор все-таки появился на модернизированных бортах.

----------


## Вовав

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HRZAcCoB63A
Вот видео там можно увидеть су-33 и миг-29  на Кузнецове в походе в сирию  которые ранее не свитились.
Я увидел еще 68 79 и 80 борт номера су-33. Итого 13 штук получается на борту в поход в сирию отправилось помимо этих 3-х еще . (62/66/67/71/76/77/78/84/85/88/)

----------


## osipov

Украина здорово помогла КНР создать авианосный флот и палубную авиацию... 
Теперь китацы вторые после США в этом деле.

----------


## osipov

Кто-бы только мог подумать что тот забытый в Крыму Т-10К-7 сделает такую большую работу в китайском ВПК!
Китайский клон один в один по планеру и даже мелким деталям, таким как слегка опущенная вниз боковая 
штанга ПВД на правом борту. Все скопировано , но не только. А пошло далеко вперед. Это весь советский опыт 
что остался на Украине. Она ведь не дала в независимую Россию результаты испытаний.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Кто-бы только мог подумать что тот забытый в Крыму Т-10К-7 сделает такую большую работу в китайском ВПК!
> Китайский клон один в один по планеру и даже мелким деталям, таким как слегка опущенная вниз боковая 
> штанга ПВД на правом борту. Все скопировано , но не только. А пошло далеко вперед. Это весь советский опыт 
> что остался на Украине. Она ведь не дала в независимую Россию результаты испытаний.


Не "забыт" он был. Он просто принадлежал военным, которые сами-то в то время не знали, куда их эта независимость выкинет. Да и никто еще несколько лет после 1991 года не верил, что то, что произошло - навсегда. А уж тогда, осенью 1991 года - и подавно. И самолеты, которые принадлежали ОКБ Сухого, угоняли не ради каких-то политических целей. А потому, что шли госиспытания, у всех самолетов были свои программы, их надо было выполнять в заданные сроки. 
А уж где, на какой испытательной базе - тут выбор, конечно, был ясен : на своей родине.

А китайцы, конечно, скопировали много, но они совсем не дураки, и, в частности, вопросы угла установки бортового ПВД они в испытаниях определили бы достаточно быстро.

----------


## osipov

Почему это то что произошло навсегда ? Крым , НИТКА и все что там находится теперь дома. Вот это точно навсегда.
А китайцы К-7 везли по территории России. В каком виде , целый или разобранный неясно до конца. Наши могли этот
процесс отследить и не допустить.

----------


## osipov

Фары подсветки штанги ФОАЗ и датчики ДАУ-72 у китайского клона находятся в той же последовательности...
Много, много они скопировали. Ведь К-7 был уже можно сказать серийным самолетом по составу оборудования.
К-9 стал эталоном и К-7 был очень близок к нему.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Почему это то что произошло навсегда ? Крым , НИТКА и все что там находится теперь дома. Вот это точно навсегда.
> А китайцы К-7 везли по территории России. В каком виде , целый или разобранный неясно до конца. Наши могли этот
> процесс отследить и не допустить.


Конечно разобранный. Для штатной транспортировки ж/д транспортом. В эксплуатационной документации это все прописано : что снимать, какие разъемы расстыковывать, за какие точки подымать, как упаковывать....

Насчет отследить и не допустить...не знаю, насколько это законно и порядочно по отношению к товару другой страны, но за свою державу, конечно, обидно.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Фары подсветки штанги ФОАЗ


Мне вот интересно, если бы к китайцам попал К3/4/5, то фара была бы с усилительной накладкой?
Кстати, что касается рулежно-посадочных фар, то китайцы нашему опыту не последовали и не стали их переставлять.



> Ведь К-7 был уже можно сказать серийным самолетом по составу оборудования.
> К-9 стал эталоном и К-7 был очень близок к нему.


Ну не сказал бы, что прямо "эталоны", приборки заметно отличаются, да и не только они. Например, на 4-й серии (первые строевые) пропал рассекатель ОЛС, а с 5-й серии снова появился.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вот все приборки, которые собрал на данный момент:

----------


## osipov

И чем отличается приборная панель К-9 от серийной машины не проходившей модернизацию по программе Л-150 ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И чем отличается приборная панель К-9 от серийной машины не проходившей модернизацию по программе Л-150 ?


А если посмотреть внимательно не только на циферблаты, а на кнопки, тумблеры и прочие переключатели? ;)

----------


## ZHeN

> Вот все приборки, которые собрал на данный момент:


"строевой Су-33" самая нижняя правая фотография: внизу справа круглый индикатор - Л-150 ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "строевой Су-33" самая нижняя правая фотография: внизу справа круглый индикатор - Л-150 ?


Он  самый.

----------


## osipov

Да что это за кабины! Вот бы ему кабину как у 27СМ3 или хотя-бы как у 27СМ. Было бы хорошо такому самолету.

----------


## F74

> Да что это за кабины! Вот бы ему кабину как у 27СМ3 или хотя-бы как у 27СМ. Было бы хорошо такому самолету.


Начинку борта сначала поменять надо, а индикаторы вторичны. Тем более замена идет- ИПВ заменили, сейчас ИЛС менять будут.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> сейчас ИЛС менять будут.


Ого! А что за зверь? Какой-нибудь ИКШ/КАИ?

----------


## F74

> Ого! А что за зверь? Какой-нибудь ИКШ/КАИ?


Головка, как у всех, развертка функциональная, кадры, как у базового самолета (почти :) ). Разработчик- сами понимаете.

----------


## osipov

Разработчик питерская "Электроавтоматика" или РПКБ ?

----------


## F74

> Разработчик питерская "Электроавтоматика" или РПКБ ?


Два промаха :)

----------


## Антон

> Начинку борта сначала поменять надо, а индикаторы вторичны. Тем более замена идет- ИПВ заменили, сейчас ИЛС менять будут.


Что-то еще планируется?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Два промаха :)


который "* и Т")
КАИ-24 адаптировали?

ПС: уточнил данные по дальнему походу 1995-1996 (исправлено 2 Су-33 и добавлены УТГ)

----------


## osipov

А может на Т-10К лучше бы был указатель скорости в узлах ? 
Ведь все-таки корабельный самолет, а там другие единицы - кабельты , мили , узлы.
Есть у нас такие приборы серии УСМ. Ставили их на экспортные МиГ-29 для ВВС Польши и ГДР.

----------


## алтын

сегодня фото появилось на страничке Минобороны РФ Вконтакте

----------


## Polikarpoff

> за *85* тоже спасибо, как раз интересовала его судьба. Но я вот про этот:
> 
> Номера вообще не наблюдается и видна эмблема 1-й АЭ, а *85*-й всегда был во 2-ой


Чудные дела... Сопоставил расположение предметов в цехе на видеозаписи и формы пятен на киле с разными бортами - похоже что этот борт с "орлом" все-таки *85*-й. Вот такие чудеса были в КнААПО.

----------


## osipov

А РУС на Т-10К походу другая ? Не такая как на базовом Су-27.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А РУС на Т-10К походу другая ? Не такая как на базовом Су-27.


Чем не так? Вроде только на СМ дополнительная кнопка...

----------


## osipov

Да она как-то отличается своей стройностью и пыльник другой , маленький квадратный.
Значит есть какие-то изменения.

----------


## osipov

А эти РУС делали и делают на КнааПО или покупают где-то на стороне ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

"Верхушка" у обычного 27-го и 33-го одинаковые, а вот у 27СМ она другая,  с дополнительной кнопкой

----------


## osipov

Тут пыльник большой , круглый. А на Ваших фото кабин Су-33 везде пыльник маленький , квадратный и стойка РУС стройней.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Тут пыльник большой , круглый. А на Ваших фото кабин Су-33 везде пыльник маленький , квадратный и стойка РУС стройней.


Ну это вообще-то спарка, соответственно разговор отдельный...

----------


## Nazar

Су-33 и Су-27

----------


## osipov

Ну все-таки разные они...

----------


## Nazar

> Ну все-таки разные они...


Ну да, общая только верхняя часть, начиная с места обхвата.

----------


## osipov

Это связано с тем что на Т-10К полностью цифровая СДУ во всех каналах реализована.
А на колонке РУС , приводах РУД и педальном блоке стоит множество датчиков МУ-616
сопрягаемых с этой системой и аппараткрой "Тестер-УЗ сер.3к3".

----------


## PPV

Первая цифровая СДУ появилась на Су-30МКИ...

----------


## osipov

Странно , в литературе написано что СДУ на Т-10К цифровая с аналоговым резервированием.
А в РТЭ вообще не написано какая она. Только приводится местоположение пультов , блоков
и датчиков (МУ , ДУС , ДИД и ДАД).

----------


## osipov

Сборка первый Т-10К. Тут и К-5 ,и К-6 , и К-7 и выше...
1990 год вроде.

----------


## osipov

Они собирались одновременно и вместе с Су-27П поздних серий , в 1990-91 годах. Поэтому какое-то оборудование у них идентично.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Я принял 10К-5 летом 1991 года (на ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого, в Жуковском). Машина была практически "нулевая", со всеми болячками по электрике, о которых я писал ранее.

В Крым перелетели в конце августа, сразу после путча.

----------


## Avia M

№88 в первой половине 2000-х, получил повреждения (предположительно на стоянке). Подробности неизвестны...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> №88 в первой половине 2000-х, получил повреждения (предположительно на стоянке). Подробности неизвестны...


В 2005-ом было от удара лопнувшего троса.

----------


## Avia M

> В 2005-ом было от удара лопнувшего троса.


До 2005...

----------


## Djoker

08201 - 80 боевых вылетов


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AhFAbx4NJ4

----------


## Djoker

Ещё звезды:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ещё звезды:


Ого, 26 палубников насчитал

----------


## L39aero

А касаточки над пвд хорошо смотрятся! Это за средиземноморский поход или свп?

----------


## osipov

А чего это некоторые их пилотов в ЗШ-5 ? Разве их еще используют на корабельных истребителях ? Там ведь по штату идет ЗШ-7АПН. На все типы палубной техники - МиГ-29К , Су-33 и Су-25УТГ. 
В ЗШ-5 летают только вертолетчики...

----------


## AndyK

> В ЗШ-5 летают только вертолетчики...


Да ну  :Smile:  Не только. На Су-25-ых, например, еще встречаются 5-ки.

----------


## Panda-9

> А чего это некоторые их пилотов в ЗШ-5 ? Разве их еще используют на корабельных истребителях ? Там ведь по штату идет ЗШ-7АПН. На все типы палубной техники - МиГ-29К , Су-33 и Су-25УТГ. 
> В ЗШ-5 летают только вертолетчики...


Так ведь и экипажи вертолетов вернулись. Видимо, вместе и построились.

----------


## fotograf

> Так ведь и экипажи вертолетов вернулись. Видимо, вместе и построились.


Marinetraffic позавчера показывал удаление порядка 1000 км,около Норвегии,и на видео вертолётов не видно,да и самолётов меньше,чем лётчиков,так что, как ни крути , в каютах на Кузнецове все эти люди на обратном пути не сидели.Я так думаю.

----------


## Panda-9

> Я так думаю.


Для тех, кто в танке:



> Москва. 3 февраля. INTERFAX.RU 
> "Самолеты и вертолеты палубной авиации Су-33, МиГ-29К, *Ка-52, Ка-29 и Ка-27* выполнили перелет с находящегося в Баренцевом море тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" на аэродром базирования в Мурманской области после успешного выполнения поставленных задач в Сирийской Арабской Республике", - сказано в сообщении пресс-службы СФ.


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/548353
и много где еще об этом было сказано.

----------


## osipov

Так вертолеты вроде в Североморск-1 базируются если мне память не изменяет.

----------


## fotograf

[QUOTE=Panda-9;146308]Для тех, кто в танке:

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/548353





Хорошо,зайдём с другой стороны:как экипажи вертолётов одновременно с истребителями на аэродроме оказались,всё таки скорости разные?
Либо так:две эскадрильи су 33,формируемый полк миг 29к и плюс вертолётный полк-тогда лётчиков на фото мало,а если только те,кто был в походе,тогда как вернулись на точку в этот день,где подвох ?

----------


## osipov

А вот нашел ИКП-81. Его поставили на Т-10К-6 и все машины выше. Довольно редкий прибор. Кроме Т-10К он стоят на Як-130Д , МиГ-31М , М-55 , Ка-50 , Су-27М. И вроде все. Прибор посложней будет чем КПП-1273 стоящий почти на всей технике. Хоть и делает один изготовитель в Борисове (Экран). 
Но восприятие индикации отличается от предшественника который стоил на Су-25УТГ и Су-27. Тут более широкая и цветная шкала на основе крутящийся ленты. Конструкция заимствована с ПКП-72 имеющего другой тип индикации.
Работает ИКП-81 от системы Ц-060.

----------


## osipov

Стоимость ИКП-81 составляет около 1 млн. рублей. Но можно достать почти даром...

----------


## osipov

ИКП-81 устанавливался кроме Су-33 только на Як-130Д , МиГ-31М , Ка-50 , М-55 , Су-27М и еще какой-то опытный вертолет марки Ка.






Больше он не устанавливался нигде.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Похоже кусочек 69-го засветился (слева):

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Ну вообще ! Похоже, что это тот Су-22, на котором мне тоже довелось когда-то испытывать систему отстрела тепловых ловушек (вон блоки отстрела стоят над крылом).

К корабельной теме не относится, но приятно !  :Cool:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Ну вообще ! Похоже, что это тот Су-22, на котором мне тоже довелось когда-то испытывать систему отстрела тепловых ловушек (вон блоки отстрела стоят над крылом).
> 
> К корабельной теме не относится, но приятно !


Мир тесен ))

----------


## Avia M

> Ну вообще ! Похоже, что это тот Су-22, на котором мне тоже довелось когда-то испытывать систему отстрела тепловых ловушек (вон блоки отстрела стоят над крылом).
> 
> К корабельной теме не относится, но приятно !


Off. Выставлялся на МАКС 1993.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" встанет на 2 года на ремонт. На нем будет обновлена и корабельная авиация.

Печальным выглядит вот какое известие : «Основу авиагруппы составят корабельные истребители МиГ-29К и морская версия ударного вертолета Ка-52К «Катран». 
https://news.mail.ru/incident/29080112/?frommail=1

Все когда-нибудь кончается, и Су-33, похоже, настает конец.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" встанет на 2 года на ремонт. На нем будет обновлена и корабельная авиация.
> 
> Печальным выглядит вот какое известие : «Основу авиагруппы составят корабельные истребители МиГ-29К и морская версия ударного вертолета Ка-52К «Катран». 
> https://news.mail.ru/incident/29080112/?frommail=1
> 
> Все когда-нибудь кончается, и Су-33, похоже, настает конец.


Так я их и не увижу никогда :с

----------


## osipov

Ну судя по тому что 279 полк стал перевооружатся на Су-30СМ , то скорее всего пилоты 33-х переучатся на этот самолет и станет 279-й ОКИАП полком берегового базирования как все в МА ВМФ что получили Су-30СМ. 
2 года надо ведь будет чем-то заниматься если не летать на корабль. А размещать вертолеты Ка-52К на авианосце не вижу смысла. Их любой подходящий корабль сможет нести. Хоть транспортная баржа. А так этот хеликоптер планировался для "Мистраля".

----------


## Антон

> Ну судя по тому что 279 полк стал перевооружатся на Су-30СМ , то скорее всего пилоты 33-х переучатся на этот самолет и станет 279-й ОКИАП полком берегового базирования как все в МА ВМФ что получили Су-30СМ.


Может потому-что УБшек нет? И как раз 3 в эскадрилью записали. Мне кажется су33 еще полетают)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Может потому-что УБшек нет? И как раз 3 в эскадрилью записали. Мне кажется су33 еще полетают)


Почти, но дело не в спарках (т.к. есть еще в полку Су-27УБ и Су-25УТГ). Если 3-я АЭ будет укомплектована, то в случае похода (естественно после окончания ремонта Кузнецова) возможно будет отправлять все исправные Су-33, а Су-30СМ остаются для охраны воздушного пространства.

----------


## osipov

Су-33 и Су-30СМ это небо и земля в плане пилотирования и приборного оборудования. Вряд ли их можно использовать для обучения пилотов Су-33. Тут больше подходит Су-27УБ и Су-25УТГ. Там есть такие. 
Авиакрыло авианосца полностью перевооружится на МиГ-29К. 
К тому времени Су-33 по части БРЭО и вооружения себя значительно исчерпают. Нести современные ракеты "Воздух-Воздух" и управляемые ракеты "Воздух-Поверхность" самолет не может. 

Хотя тогда план во возрождению производства движков АЛ-31Ф сер.3 на УМПО не понятен.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Скорей всего это - системная ошибка. Которую заложили еще в советские времена.
Су-33 - классный самолет, с классной аэродинамикой (особенно при посадке), с замечательной управляемостью. Я помню, какой грохот стоял при зацепе "мигаря", когда мы сидели в столовой "Кузнецова" (она там где-то под летной палубой), а какой аккуратный "бу-бух" был при зацепе "сушки". Это при том, что "мигарь" в полтора раза легче !

Но как раз из-за того, что он в полтора раза легче, он может взять бомбовой нагрузки на несколько тонн больше ! Трамплинный взлет ограничивает взлетную массу самолета (прежде всего - по прочности передней стойки). И видно, что у Миг-29К эффективность по снятию с палубы бомбовой нагрузки оказалась лучше.

Этот поход к берегам Сирии показал, что эффективность работы по наземным целям с палубы у Су-33 низкая. 

Других авианосцев у страны - нет. Если когда-то и будет построен новый авианосец - он будет оснащен уже самолетами следующего поколения.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

А по поводу подготовки корабельных летчиков - я думаю, что такими классными пилотами, подготовленными к работе с корабля, не расшвыриваются. Для наземных авиаполков найдутся свои летчики, а этим - уготовлено корабельное будущее.

----------


## ZHeN

> Этот поход к берегам Сирии показал, что эффективность работы по наземным целям с палубы у Су-33 низкая.


провокационное заявление
т-щ F74 с вами не согласился бы, наверное

----------


## osipov

Не ранее чем 2025 года РФ сможет построить атомный авианосец образца Энтерпрайз (1960 года). Этот максимум. 
Современные американские авианосцы будут оснащаться беспилотниками и F-35 способным взлетать вертикально.
Был аналогичный проект Як-141 для использования на Кузнецове" и кораблях поменьше. 

P.S.

Из Т-50 вряд-ли получится сделать палубный самолет из-за его аэродинамики и компоновки. Да и в Армии его ожидают не раньше чем в 2019-2020 годах и то в количество нескольких штук. Неизвестно как он покажет себя в войсках. А уж разработка и испытание его версии для флота это вообще фантастика в настоящий момент.

----------


## osipov

Эффективность Су-33 низкая и масса тяжелей из-за его устаревшей электроники по части СУВ и РЛС. Ее если довести до уровня Су-27СМ - по земле будет работать отлично. Всеми видами управляемых ракет. И по воде тоже , ракетами Х-35 сможет топить катера и корабли малого ранга. 
А вот кабина Су-33 мне кажется идеальна для работы. По составу приборов Су-30М2 от него мало-мало отличается.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Современные американские авианосцы будут оснащаться беспилотниками и F-35 способным взлетать вертикально.


Во-первых, для оснащения американских авианосцев планируются только F-35 с катапультным взлетом (концепция палубной авиации у них такая)
Во-вторых, не существует варианта F-35 с вертикальным взлетом, есть с укороченным взлетом и вертикальной посадкой (для корпуса морской пехоты). В качестве эксперимента, они вертикально взлетали, но только в облегченной конфигурации.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Вертикальный взлет с бомбовой нагрузкой ? Не делайте мне смешно !
Я, кстати, видел (точнее - слышал) испытания Як-141 в Жуковском. Рева было много, это да !

----------


## Nazar

> Вертикальный взлет с бомбовой нагрузкой ? Не делайте мне смешно !
> Я, кстати, видел (точнее - слышал) испытания Як-141 в Жуковском. Рева было много, это да !


С бомбовой не с бомбовой, но как Як-141 взлетает вертикально с ракетной нагрузкой, видел лично. Пара Р-27 и пара Р-73.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Нет, вертикалки - это хорошо забытое прошлое !

----------


## Polikarpoff

1000 кг у Яка бомбовая нагрузка при вертикальном взлете.

----------


## Nazar

> Нет, вертикалки - это хорошо забытое прошлое !


Классические наверное...

----------


## osipov

Ну если электронику Як-141 сделать современной облегченной , но 2500-3000 кг бомб он возьмет. Какая разница бомбы или ракеты. Хотя на испытаниях наверное были макеты. Не рисковал бы никто вешать боекомплект.
Это с вертикальным взлетом.
А с обычным или коротким думаю его характеристики вышли бы на уровень МиГ-29К.

----------


## osipov

Вполне себе нормальный палубный самолет Як-141. Ударный многоцелевой истребитель/бомбардировщик/штурмовик СВВП. Но те что летали это были лишь опытные образцы. Серийный имел бы уже куда более лучшие характеристики , большое число подвесок , полноценное БРЭО , систему дозаправки топливом в воздухе и др.

----------


## Nazar

> . Хотя на испытаниях наверное были макеты. Не рисковал бы никто вешать боекомплект.


конечно макеты..

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

А про дальность вы забыли ? Топливо тоже кое-что весит. 
А про надежность силовой установки ?
А про надежность систем катапультирования ? Вы знаете, что большое количество катапультирований на Як-36 происходило из-под воды ? И тогда на Як-38 была введена система автоматического катапультирования...тоже мрак : летчик не готов, а его выстрелило...зато живой.

----------


## Nazar

> Вы знаете, что большое количество катапультирований на Як-36 происходило из-под воды ?


Какие катапультирования из под воды на Як-36, да еще и большинство? Вы о чем? Их всего 4 штуки было построено и никто на нем не катапультировался. Если-же вы о Як-36М говорите, который потом Як-38 назвали, то и там никакого большинства катапультирований из под воды не было. Я вообще только один такой случай у Дексбаха на спарке припоминаю, когда он после катапультирования, на палубу опустился...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А про надежность систем катапультирования ? Вы знаете, что большое количество катапультирований на Як-36 происходило из-под воды ?


Вообще-то ни Як-36, ни Як-36М не купались. Единственный потерянный 36М упал на САЗе. Все остальные потери пришлись на Як-38/38У/38М, которые уже были оборудованы системой автоматического покидания.

----------


## Nazar

> Вообще-то ни Як-36, ни Як-36М не купались. Единственный потерянный 36М упал на САЗе. Все остальные потери пришлись на Як-38/38У/38М, которые уже были оборудованы системой автоматического покидания.


Вот я и говорю. Что-то перепутал коллега.

----------


## Nazar

Вот все происшествия со строевыми машинами, еще несколько было испытательных..

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

То-то в Саках-4 в гарнизоне - целая аллея бюстов.
Но, похоже, что перепутал. Но это не говорит, что у вертикалок есть будущее.

----------


## Nazar

> То-то в Саках-4 в гарнизоне - целая аллея бюстов.


И что? Вы по файлам моим пройдите и посмотрите сколько летчиков Як-38 погибло на ЧФ. Это официальная, дспшная литература. 
Не на Як-36 они-же в Сках погибали. И не забывайте, что там на аллее Героев, установлены бюсты не только тем летчикам, которые погибли там...

----------


## muk33

> Этот поход к берегам Сирии показал, что эффективность работы по наземным целям с палубы у Су-33 низкая.


Откуда такая деза? Машины с Гефестом показали себя как отличные бомбардировщики. И по точности применения и по радиусу БД. Кстати взлетная масса Су-33 с палубы не ограничивается прочностью передней стойки, не выдумывайте. Только силой РВП (результирующего воздушного потока) над палубой. В испытаниях продемонстрировано до 33 тонн (отлично совпадает с индексом самолета). И что значит "на несколько тонн больше?" Вы знаете максимальный взлетный вес палубного МиГа? Отнимите вес топлива и вес пустого. И не смешите народ!

----------


## muk33

> То-то в Саках-4 в гарнизоне - целая аллея бюстов.
> Но, похоже, что перепутал. Но это не говорит, что у вертикалок есть будущее.


Аллея бюстов в гарнизоне Новофедоровка (Саки) никакого отношения к Як-38 не имеет. Это Герои войны, в основном из 30-го омрап, закончившего свою деятельность на Ту-22.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Что эти самолеты делали на авиабазе Хмеймим, когда у них был свой аэродром в море ?


И напомню по то,что на "Кузнецове" после ремонта авиация будет заменена на Миг-29К.

----------


## Nazar

> Аллея бюстов в гарнизоне Новофедоровка (Саки) никакого отношения к Як-38 не имеет. Это Герои войны, в основном из 30-го омрап, закончившего свою деятельность на Ту-22.


Не все. Апакидзе там бюст стоит.

----------


## Nazar

> Что эти самолеты делали на авиабазе Хмеймим, когда у них свой был свой аэродром в море ?


Подозреваю потому-что, туда пришли работу делать, а не форумные домыслы развеивать. А эффективней он работает с земли, так-же как любой американский палубный, ударный самолет, которых полно раскидано и в Афгане и в Аравии...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

И для этого надо было их везти на корабле вокруг Европы ?

----------


## Nazar

> И для этого надо было их везти на корабле вокруг Европы ?


Да, помимо самолетов, корабль вез 2000 человек экипажа, для которого практика настоящего боевого похода неоценима. Плюс напомню вам, что шла эскадра и основной ее целью была вовсе не доставка Су-33 в зону БД.

----------


## Nazar

> И напомню по то,что на "Кузнецове" после ремонта авиация будет заменена на Миг-29К.


Полностью она будет заменена тогда, когда существующие машины к границе ресурса подойдут. А до этого времени будет два полка...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

"В состав группы входят _(входили уже)_ тяжелый атомный ракетный крейсер «Петр Великий», большие противолодочные корабли «Североморск» и «Вице-адмирал Кулаков», а также суда сопровождения".
Я в такой статегии ничего не понимаю ! Такое подозрение, что "Кузнецова" просто на зиму угнали из Североморска в теплые края, чтобы просушить.

----------


## Nazar

> Такое подозрение, что "Кузнецова" просто на зиму угнали из Североморска в теплые края, чтобы просушить.


А еще что-бы летчики с палубы в боевых условиях полетали на применение, надеюсь первый и последний раз. Что-бы показать свое присутствие в регионе. Что-бы немного подергались разведки "дружественных стран" ( англосаксы вон как перевозбудились ) и так далее... Много "что-бы".

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Подымили, полетали, побряцали, 2 самолета потеряли (за просто так). И что-то рано домой засобирались. Зима же еще не кончилась, и террористов еще не всех победили.

----------


## Nazar

> Подымили, полетали, побряцали, 2 самолета потеряли (за просто так). И что-то рано домой засобирались. Зима же еще не кончилась, и террористов еще не всех победили.


Удивляюсь, и почему вы еще не в ГенШтабе, в отделе планирования..

----------


## osipov

Ну Як-38 и Як-141 это совершено разные машины. Последний куда более надежней и проблем на испытаниях почти не было. Единственная катастрофа произошла из-за резкого снижения в следствии чего стойка шасси пробила топливный бак. Но система катапультирования К-36ЛВ сработала идеально по команде пилота выдернувшего ручки. Надежность силовой установки наверное такая как на F-16 с одним двигателем. На нем и осуществляется весь полет. 
РЛС у Як-141 куда совершенней и мощней чем на Су-33. Дальность обнаружения целей и многофункциональность. Может нести ракеты РВВ-АЕ.

----------


## osipov

Хвостовик РВВ-АЕ. Интересная такая штука.

----------


## Nazar

> Единственная катастрофа произошла из-за резкого снижения в следствии чего стойка шасси пробила топливный бак. Но система катапультирования К-36ЛВ сработала идеально по команде пилота выдернувшего ручки.


Спасибо за ликбез, но
1) Никаких катастроф у Як-141 не было.
2) Аварию Як-141 в прямом эфире наблюдали, в Североморске из окон жилых домов.
3) Как сработала система катапультирования я не знаю, видимо все-же штатно, но то что Якимов сидел в самолете почти минуту, до тех пор пока РП на него матом орать не стал ( не знаю правда, или нет, но слышал ), это факт.




> РЛС у Як-141 куда совершенней и мощней чем на Су-33. Дальность обнаружения целей и многофункциональность. Может нести ракеты РВВ-АЕ.


Вот сильно не уверен. К тому-же, насколько мне известно модернезированный Су-33 так-же может нести ракеты Р-77

----------


## osipov

Ракеты Р-77 может нести только Су-27СМ , Су-27СМ3 , Су-30М2 С РЛС Н001ВЭП . Там дорабатывается РЛС Н001 , вводится обводной канал и дополнительные вычислители. Подлежит замене ряд блоков. И с такой кабиной Су-33 (где пульт ПВИ-10) невозможно использование этой ракеты и управляемого оружия по земле.

----------


## PPV

> ... РЛС у Як-141 куда совершенней и мощней чем на Су-33. Дальность обнаружения целей и многофункциональность. Может нести ракеты РВВ-АЕ.


Непонятно, о чем вообще разговор? Что с чем сравнивается? Неужели есть такой самолет, как Як-141, на вооружении? И что же за РЛС на нем стоит? Ну просто, чтобы понять, чем она лучше, чем Н-001, которая стоит на Су-33?

----------


## osipov

Планировалась РЛС "Жук" , их множество. Планировалась Жук-М с ПФАР. Дальность обнаружения цели типа истребитель до 150-180 км. в ППС. Корабль средних размеров видит за 300 км. Обстреливает одновременно 2-4 цели и видит 15-20 воздушных целей одновременно.
И масса самой РЛС в два раза ниже Н001.

----------


## PPV

> Планировалась РЛС "Жук" , их множество. ...


Ну понятно. На самом деле РЛС, которую собирались ставить на Як-41М, называлась С-41М, и она являлась, по сути, модификацией Н-010, которая планировалась для установки на МиГ-29М. Наверное излишним будет напоминать о том, что до ума эту РЛС в ее исходном виде, с ЩАР, довести так и не удалось. После чего в НИИР появилась целая куча ее клонов, которые теперь фигурируют под общим обозначением "Жук"...
В связи с этим у меня к вам предложение - раз уж вы сравниваете "бумажные" самолеты с реальными, то делайте это в одинаковых условиях. Поставьте на Су-33, к примеру, РЛС "Жемчуг", ну или "Сокол-ФФ" которые также реально рассматривались для применения на этом самолете в 90-е. На мой взгляд, так будет более корректно...

----------


## osipov

Я сравнивал именно с Н001. Делать сравнение РЛС Як-141 даже с Н011М "Барс" я не стал.
И не совсем Як-141 "бумажный" самолет. На САЗе была изготовлена (частично) оснастка для его производства. Но отказ военных от вертикалей в 90-е годы и полный развал завода в 00-е поставили жирный крест на этой уникальной машине. Ходил слух что часть разработок была продана в США где использовалась для проектирования F-35, поэтому машины внешнее и по компоновке довольно похоже.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На САЗе была изготовлена (частично) оснастка для его производства. Но отказ военных от вертикалей в 90-е годы и полный развал завода в 00-е поставили жирный крест на этой уникальной машине.


Открою маленький секрет. На САЗе до 1987 года успели изготовить партию корпусов 141-го, однако в 87-ом производство остановили. Выпущенные корпуса сначала за каким-то лешим отвравили в Смоленск, и потом еще хуже - в Тбилиси. Корпуса там еще долго гнили на задворках...

----------


## osipov

А те летающие Яки вроде в Москве собрали ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А те летающие Яки вроде в Москве собрали ?


Да, в Москве

----------


## osipov

Так вроде 4 было. Куда еще 2 делись кроме тех что в музеях Монино и Задорожного ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Единичку, говорят, пустили на восстановление тройки. Про рессурсный не известно.

----------


## osipov

А кабина от первой машины с креслом К-36ЛВ и приборными панелями не сохранилась нигде ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ну как бы трешка горела довольно сильно и открытая кабина не могла не пострадать.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну как бы трешка горела довольно сильно и открытая кабина не могла не пострадать.


Так разбирались по корпусам 141го в соответствующей ветке, поищи по матчасти.

----------


## osipov

Согласно последним данным "Кузнецов" останется в строю как минимум до 2045 года. Хотя срок службы его уже истек несколько лет назад. На модернизацию корабля 
может быть затрачено до 100 млрд рублей. 
Его бич это ГЭУ. Изначально там трубы в котельных агрегатах поставили дефектные , не те что нужно. 

Так что строительство нового авианосца откладывается и скорее всего не состоится вообще.

----------


## Nazar

> Так что строительство нового авианосца откладывается и скорее всего не состоится вообще.


Из чего сделан этот вывод? Из того что Кузнецов пока планируют держать в составе ВМФ? Странная логика...
Про котлы известно изначально, с этим уже ничего не сделать, провести замену дороже чем такой-же корабль построить.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Про котлы известно изначально, с этим уже ничего не сделать, провести замену дороже чем такой-же корабль построить.


Так половину котлов хотят поменять, остальный капиталить (на этой неделе только объявляли)

----------


## Nazar

> Так половину котлов хотят поменять, остальный капиталить (на этой неделе только объявляли)


Поменять хотят сами котлы, демонтаж которых возможен. А вот с  частью трубопровода, слышал проблемы именно из-за отсутствия доступа. Говорили что его чуть-ли не в сухой док для демонтажа ставить надо, а у нас его нет.

----------


## Polikarpoff

ПД-50 разве не годится для этого?

----------


## osipov

Конструкция корабля такова что для замены ГЭУ и всех вспомогательных систем корабль надо разрезать пополам. Иначе никак. Ну и конечно сухое докирование.
А замена всего этого обойдется 55-60% стоимости постройки такого корабля. Хотя с точки зрения конструкции судна это почти неосуществимо. Его надо резать на части
чтобы туда просунуть новые агрегаты.

P.S.

Жаровые трубы для котлоагрегатов крейсера были изначально дефектными. Их забраковали на уральском заводе где сделали. Но все равно они пошли на изготовление котлов этого корабля. Из-за чего он сильно дымит и котлы очень ненадежные. Да и длительная эксплутация на севере ничем хорошим такому судну не сулила.

----------


## KURYER

> ПД-50 разве не годится для этого?


ПД-50 не годится. Оба завода (не хочу никого обидеть) 35 и 82 не имеют той квалификации, кадров и базы какая имеется у СМП и "Звёздочки". Одна история с тов. Барашко, который ПЛ и ТАРКР с ЯЭУ ремонтировал чего стоит.  Если командование ВМФ хочет иметь корабль, который прошёл нормальный, а не поддерживающий (на "очередное" продление) ремонт, то ТАВКР поставят в Северодвинск. Если цель поддержать СРЗ на Севере, то поставят в ПД-50 и будут бригады с Северодвинска летать.

----------


## KURYER

> Конструкция корабля такова что для замены ГЭУ и всех вспомогательных систем корабль надо разрезать пополам. Иначе никак. Ну и конечно сухое докирование.
> А замена всего этого обойдется 55-60% стоимости постройки такого корабля. Хотя с точки зрения конструкции судна это почти неосуществимо. Его надо резать на части
> чтобы туда просунуть новые агрегаты.


На атомных подводных лодках компоновка механизмов, в т.ч. турбинных отсеков, ГОРАЗДО плотнее, чем у надводных кораблей и никто ещё ничего пополам не резал, чтобы поменять ППУ и ПТУ. На стадии проектирования и строительства все способы ремонта предусматриваются. В ВВС самолёт не режут пополам, чтобы двигатель поменять. Вы думаете, что специалисты в "Рубине", "Малахите", "Алмазе"менее компетентны, чем у МиГ и Сухого??

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Согласно последним данным "Кузнецов" останется в строю как минимум до 2045 года. Хотя срок службы его уже истек несколько лет назад.


Это как в автомобиле : главное -кузов ! Послужит еще ! 
Концептуально (согласно советской военной доктрине) это же не классический авианосец (наверное, и не авианосец вовсе), а ракетный авианесущий крейсер, предназначенный для прикрытия (воздушного и ракетного) военно-морских соединений.   
Посмотрим, что из него сделают после ремонта, но классическим авианосцем он, конечно, не станет.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Если командование ВМФ хочет иметь корабль, который прошёл нормальный, а не поддерживающий (на "очередное" продление) ремонт, то ТАВКР поставят в Северодвинск. Если цель поддержать СРЗ на Севере, то поставят в ПД-50 и будут бригады с Северодвинска летать.


Боюсь, что он может в существующие ворота бассейне не пролезть, когда Горшкова проводили, расстояние не превышало 1 метра с каждой стороны.

----------


## Nazar

> На атомных подводных лодках компоновка механизмов, в т.ч. турбинных отсеков, ГОРАЗДО плотнее, чем у надводных кораблей и никто ещё ничего пополам не резал, чтобы поменять ППУ и ПТУ. На стадии проектирования и строительства все способы ремонта предусматриваются. В ВВС самолёт не режут пополам, чтобы двигатель поменять. Вы думаете, что специалисты в "Рубине", "Малахите", "Алмазе"менее компетентны, чем у МиГ и Сухого??


Кузнецов разрабатывало не Малахит и не Рубин и там реально все сложнее в этом вопросе. Не получится без сухого дока поменять ГЭУ, в этом проблема...

----------


## osipov

Много чего для его обслуживания и ремонта осталась на заводе-изготовителе и там окончательно сгнило. А так ему только там можно было хорошо восстановится...

----------


## KURYER

> Кузнецов разрабатывало не Малахит и не Рубин и там реально все сложнее в этом вопросе. Не получится без сухого дока поменять ГЭУ, в этом проблема...


Дискуссию можно сворачивать. Корабль будет ремонтироваться на СРЗ-35 (Роста) и СРЗ-82 (Росляково). Формально на предприятиях "Звёздочки" и Роснефти. Соответственно в ПД-50.
P.S. Я не утверждал, что можно обойтись без сухого дока, а лишь коллеге *osipov* ответил на заявление, что надо корабль пополам резать.
С уважением.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

"На 35-м судоремонтном заводе в Мурманске начинается подготовка к модернизации тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов": здесь проведут уникальную операцию по объединению в одно целое двух доковых камер. В результате получится самый большой в стране "осушаемый бассейн" длиной 400 м и шириной 80 м." Для модернизации "Адмирала Кузнецова" построят уникальный док (с пол-года заметке)

----------


## KURYER

> "На 35-м судоремонтном заводе в Мурманске начинается подготовка к модернизации тяжелого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов": здесь проведут уникальную операцию по объединению в одно целое двух доковых камер. В результате получится самый большой в стране "осушаемый бассейн" длиной 400 м и шириной 80 м." (с пол-года заметке)


Так расскажите, насколько уникальная операция на СРЗ-35 за пол-года продвинулась??

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Никак. Молчание. Все спутниковые карты - летние, на них - два отдельных дока.
Зато вот свеженькая (вчерашняя) информация :"Ремонт "Адмирала Кузнецова" могут отложить до 2018 года" http://www.interfax.ru/russia/554213.

----------


## muk33

> Не все. Апакидзе там бюст стоит.


Апакидзе тоже к як-38 отношения не имеет.

----------


## muk33

> Что эти самолеты делали на авиабазе Хмеймим, когда у них был свой аэродром в море ?
> Вложение 77640
> 
> И напомню по то,что на "Кузнецове" после ремонта авиация будет заменена на Миг-29К.


А Вам не приходило в голову, что они могли перебазироваться из тактических соображений, а не из соображений взлетной массы? Полеты с корабля по организации довольно сложны, корабль должен ходить галсами (рабочий курс - "отскок") в довольно ограниченном районе, подгадывать момент начала захода группы на посадку. чтобы оказаться на рабочем курсе с нужной скоростью. Вертолет ПСС при этом должен висеть рядом с кораблем и иметь достаточный запас топлива. К тому же они требуют учета не просто метео, но гидрометеоусловий (ГМУ), у любых АНК есть ограничения по качке (килевой и бортовой), метеоминимум захода на корабль более высокий, нежели на аэродроме. В условиях ночи все эти проблему вырастают на порядок. Опять же подвоз боеприпасов на корабль: если они складированы на берегу, то довольно дорого их везти на борт, с осторожностью перегружать в море, а затем опять везти на берег для "разгрузки". И если есть возможность работать с суши, то, как написал Nazar, работу лучше делать без лишних затрат. 
И с чего Вы решили ( и даже напоминаете), что после ремонта там "заменят авиацию"? Вы остаток ресурса 33-х знаете?

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Про замену самолетов на МиГ-29К сообщают разные источники. В том числе и заметка  http://www.interfax.ru/russia/554213 , которую я уже приводил. В ней "источник" сообщает, что нет худа без добра : коли не готов док для ремонта "Кузнецова", пущай он еще год побудет боеготовым, это позволит  "за год подготовить к полетам с авианосца летчиков 100-го отдельного корабельного истребительного авиационного полка Морской авиации Северного флота, на вооружении которого состоят истребители МиГ-29КР/КУБР". 

Насчет перебазирования на сухопутный аэродром я могу только догадываться. Но, полагаю, что не для того туда пришел "Кузнецов", чтобы скинуть самолеты на сушу. Но...похоже, нынешняя злополучная тихоходность не позволила ему эффективно применять авиацию с палубы (тут же и большая дальность подлета, и необходимость резервного навигационного остатка топлива, а уж на достаточную внешнюю нагрузку аэродинамики не оставалось).

Насчет боеготовности корабля - тут уж будьте уверены, что все запасы всего для автономной работы (и авиационного топлива, и боеприпасов)на "Кузнецове" были с самого начала, так что ничего "перегружать в море" не потребовалось бы.

----------


## L39aero

Добавлю к предыдущему посту, авианосцы вмс сша также в персидском заливе поступили

----------


## muk33

> Про замену самолетов на МиГ-29К сообщают разные источники. В том числе и заметка  http://www.interfax.ru/russia/554213 , которую я уже приводил. В ней "источник" сообщает, что нет худа без добра : коли не готов док для ремонта "Кузнецова", пущай он еще год побудет боеготовым, это позволит  "за год подготовить к полетам с авианосца летчиков 100-го отдельного корабельного истребительного авиационного полка Морской авиации Северного флота, на вооружении которого состоят истребители МиГ-29КР/КУБР". 
> 
> Насчет перебазирования на сухопутный аэродром я могу только догадываться. Но, полагаю, что не для того туда пришел "Кузнецов", чтобы скинуть самолеты на сушу. Но...похоже, тихоходность не позволила ему эффективно применять авиацию с палубы (тут же и большая дальность подлета, и необходимость резервного навигационного остатка топлива, а уж на достаточную внешнюю нагрузку аэродинамики не оставалось).


Хоть убей, не вижу,где здесь написано про замену Су-33 на МиГ-29? Вы в курсе, что есть еще 279-й киап?
Аэродинамики у Су-33 поболее других. Также просто ради интереса в соседней ветке посмотрите с какими вариантами там летают самолеты сухопутного базирования. Уверяю Вас, с такой подвеской 33-й взлетит даже с 1 и 2 стартовых позиций, причем висеть в воздухе будет дольше многих типов. Кузнецов выполнил все задачи, полетали и с палубы и с суши, молодежь вели полностью, провели практически войсковые испытания 29-х. Собственно почти все предыдущие годы с 2007 -го  он тоже ходил в Средиземку, просто без БД.

----------


## osipov

Индикатор световой мнемонический ИСМ-1. Запах КнааПО :)
Закрепляется слева ИЛС-31. Нечто вроде "Луны" , трехцветный светофор показывающий значение угла атаки при заходе на корабль.
Собственно сам индикатор и его описание в РТЭ Т-10К.

----------


## osipov

Горит зеленый - идешь верно, отклонение и траектория полета ведут к посадке на палубу;
Горит желтый - идешь слишком полого , угол атаки и отклонение от траектории неверно, проскочишь палубы;
Горит красный - идешь слишком низко , нос сильно опущен и траектория крайне не верна, врежешься в корабль.

----------


## osipov

Индикатор ИСМ-1 описан в части системы СОС-2-8 и идет как ее составная часть. Он имеет разъем СНЦ23 на 4 контакта кабель с которым уходят за ИЛС-31 в кабине.
Сопрягается он с неким блоком , похоже ВСО-1-8 формирующим ограничительные сигналы по всем значениям. Туда же идут сигналы от других систем (вероятно от А-380) и аналогичный "светофор" на передней стойки шасси с ними связан. Система Огней захода на посадку.
Питается индикатор ИСМ-1 напряжением 27 вольт что для световых приборов кабины очень большая редкость (они питаются напряжением 5 вольт) и судя по всему должен работать лишь непродолжительное время. За 2 минуты что ИСМ-1 был у меня  включенным он нагрелся так сильно что было невозможно держать его в руке , хотя напряжение я дал меньше чем надо (20 вольт).
Вывод: включается ИСМ-1 непосредственно перед ночной посадкой на корабль. 
Изготовитель видимо курский "Прибор" , а разработчик и изготовитель комплекта СОС-2-8 что идет на Т-10К это воронежский "Электроприбор". 
Но в печатях на паспортах начала 90-х годов лишь "Представительство заказчика №1130" и др. Но по номенклатуре ясно.

----------


## osipov

Еще коробочки с воздухом КнааПО :)
Вариометр резервный ВР-РПБ. Т-10К первый летательный аппарат что получил этот прибор (почему не ясно). Пришел он на смену ДА-200П. Очень точный вариометр.
Со встроенной подсветкой и электрическим вибратором для успокоения мембраны. Диапазон измерения 60 м/с. Но выдерживает раздув при спуске или подъеме эквивалентно 400 м/с. Разработка московского "Аэроприбора" , производство осуществляется в Ульяновске (УКБП). Единственный вариометр что сейчас производят для военной авиации. Очень хороший и продуманный прибор. С Т-10К он перекочевал на МиГ-29СМТ (М и все модели выше) , на Су-30МК2 , Су-27СМ , Су-34 и Су-30СМ.
В РТЭ на Т-10К он был еще как опытный прибор.

----------


## osipov

Указатель температуры газов УТ-7АБ из комплекта 2ИА-7АБ. Пара таких приборов контролирует температуру выходящих газов изделий 99В. Входят туда термопары, усилитель сдвоенный и компенсационные колодки ПК-9Б.

----------


## osipov

ПВИ-10П. Позволяет работать Т-10К неуправляемым оружием по земле. 
СУВ не сильно отличается от Т-10С. Точнее почти не отличается, Н001 штатная.

----------


## osipov

Останки самолета Тимура Автондиловича...
Где теперь они...

----------


## osipov

Провода в ПВХ-трубках.
Видимо дефицит текстильных зеленых жгутов был...

----------


## osipov

А пульты с левой стороны кабины то-ли выпали от удара, то-ли их сняли...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Останки самолета Тимура Автондиловича...
> Где теперь они...


Часть в музее (мелочевка всякая)...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Там рядом - что-то высокое (кажется, водонапорная башня), а на ней - гнездо аиста.

Я ж его выпускал на первый зацеп на "Кузнецове".

----------


## Sant_Ander

Предположительно Т-10К-7

----------


## Avia M

> Предположительно Т-10К-7


1993 год, май месяц. Кубинка.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Предположительно Т-10К-7


По окраске вроде да

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 1993 год, май месяц. Кубинка.


К-7 не мог быть в 93 в Кубинке, т.к. остался в Саки и перешел Украине.

----------


## Avia M

> К-7 не мог быть в 93 в Кубинке, т.к. остался в Саки и перешел Украине.


Данный снимок сделан именно тогда. Утверждения о К-7 с моей стороны не было.
Ещё с того показа. "Планшетный" сканер не позволяет разобрать цифры...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Данный снимок сделан именно тогда. Утверждения о К-7 с моей стороны не было.
> Ещё с того показа. "Планшетный" сканер не позволяет разобрать цифры...


Больше похоже что К-9 без б/н

----------


## PPV

> Больше похоже что К-9 без б/н


Да, у меня тоже написано для 10К-9: 29.05.1993, Кубинка, на земле...

----------


## Nazar

На заглушках отчетливо читается девятка.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На заглушках отчетливо читается девятка.


Ну это ни о чем не говорит, вот К-6 с заглушками от К-9:

----------


## Avia M

> Ну это ни о чем не говорит


На машине выставленной в Кубинке, отсутствует "светофор" на ПОШ и штанга дозаправки. Может это о чём-нибудь скажет...

----------


## osipov

Может какой планер для статических испытаний ?
Но даже на К-3 штанга вроде была. И на К-4. Вообще штангу и ОЗП ("Светофор") имели по-моему все Т-10К. Таковы особенности самолета.
И Су-27М имели штангу.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На машине выставленной в Кубинке, отсутствует "светофор" на ПОШ и штанга дозаправки. Может это о чём-нибудь скажет...


Окраска как у К-9, ОЗП на имеющихся у меня фотографиях на К-9 тоже отсутствуют, но вот со штангой - вопросище...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Может какой планер для статических испытаний ?
> Но даже на К-3 штанга вроде была. И на К-4. Вообще штангу и ОЗП ("Светофор") имели по-моему все Т-10К. Таковы особенности самолета.
> И Су-27М имели штангу.


Штанга даже на К-1 была, а вот ОЗП на К-1 и К-2 похоже что нет, как и на К-9. По статиспытаниям - К-0 и К-10 были не окрашенные, у К-10 ниша штанги точно есть.

----------


## osipov

Н К-7 то имел штангу ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Н К-7 то имел штангу ?


Все 10К имели штангу. Вообще, на этой фотографии, голубое пятно в носовой части (как раз в районе штанги) - выглядит инородным. Либо дефект снимка, либо чем-то специально закрыли.

----------


## Avia M

> Может какой планер для статических испытаний ?
> Но даже на К-3 штанга вроде была. И на К-4. Вообще штангу и ОЗП ("Светофор") имели по-моему все Т-10К. Таковы особенности самолета.
> И Су-27М имели штангу.


Машина прибыла и убыла самостоятельно. Фото К6 №79 без ОЗП (1992). Кст, не подскажете стабилизатор у К6 складывался?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Машина прибыла и убыла самостоятельно. Фото К6 №79 без ОЗП (1992). Кст, не подскажете стабилизатор у К6 складывался?


Похоже, ОЗП на К-6 поставили в процессе, т.к. к концу 90х уже был:

Стабы складывались:

----------


## Avia M

> Все 10К имели штангу. Вообще, на этой фотографии, голубое пятно в носовой части (как раз в районе штанги) - выглядит инородным. Либо дефект снимка, либо чем-то специально закрыли.


Дефект отпадает. Повторюсь, негатив был в отличном состоянии. Специально закрыли? Возможно, (кст., неаккуратно) только цель непонятна. Будем прояснять данную интригу.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> К-7 не мог быть в 93 в Кубинке, т.к. остался в Саки и перешел Украине.


Не в Саки, а в Кировском.

Вообще, для показа в Кубинке самолеты ОКБ Сухого обычно всегда красили по-новой. Чтоб выглядели свежачком. 
Однако с конусом - посложнее. Там особая краска нужна.  Серый конус - был на 10К-5. 
Но штанга дозаправки там была ! Она есть на всех корабельных самолетах, и на Су-33 в т.ч.
И вот еще фотки Су-33 с серым конусом с Мосаэрошоу-1992: 
В 1992 году похожее фото 10К-5 с Мосаэрошоу-1992 было на обложке декабрьского журнала "Авиация и космонавтика". Держу его в руках, но вид у него чего-то совсем непотребный ! В интернете нашел его обложку получше : 
Кстати, автор этих фоток с Мосаэрошоу-1992 - Сергей Скрынников. Я был с ним знаком.
Но уже на МАКС-1999 у него конус был уже белого цвета. 
Ну и звездочки на левом борту ) В начале 90-х их было 2, ещё одну техник самолета А.Иванов пририсовал в 1991г, когда мы сбили кое-чего на испытаниях, на МАКС-1999 они вообще исчезли, а на МАКС-2005 их стало аж 4.

Мои домыслы такие : поскольку в 1993 году программа испытаний на дозаправку в воздухе еще не была выполнена, а результатом показа в Кубинке мог стать заказ партии самолетов, то штангу "заклеили-закрасили", чтоб не возбуждать клиента  :Smile: .

----------


## Avia M

> Мои домыслы такие : поскольку в 1993 году программа испытаний на дозаправку в воздухе еще не была выполнена, а результатом показа в Кубинке мог стать заказ партии самолетов, то штангу "заклеили-закрасили", чтоб не возбуждать клиента .


Очень маловероятно. Показ в Кубинке проводился, для массового "рядового" зрителя. Приуроченный по моему, к юбилею авиации ПВО МВО. "Коммерция" началась с приходом МАКСа. Годом ранее, здесь же Су-33 позировал с штангой...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Это сейчас.
 А в те годы - там был элитный полк ("Русские витязи") и показушный аэродром для руководства и его гостей. Туда пройти без пропуска невозможно было. Только через дырку в заборе  :Smile: 

На мой самолет (не 10К-5, другой) там, когда прилетели на показуху в 1988г. для Язова и Горбачева, даже маскировочную сеть накидывали. Горбачев, кстати, не приехал. А Язов был, с прочими шишками после показа...ну там столы в ангаре были накрыты. Всё руководство ВС Советского Союза, в одном ангаре ! Чудеса !

----------


## Avia M

> Это сейчас.
>  А в те годы - там был элитный полк ("Русские витязи") и показушный аэродром для руководства и его гостей. Туда пройти без пропуска невозможно было. Только через дырку в заборе


Мой прежний пост именно о 1993 г. Фото прилагается.
Сейчас в Кубинке тоже "элитный полк ("Русские витязи") и показушный аэродром для руководства и его гостей" (орфография сохранена). Попробуйте пройти без пропуска... :Smile:

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

А что там за Су-33й без номера с серым конусом на этой фотке ? Не та же самая машина?

PS. Орфографию, пжлста, сохраните )

PSS. Правда тогда раскраски "под флаг" у "Русских витязей" не было. Были обычные Су-27. Их технари, кстати, учились там у наших суховцев  двигатели менять  :Smile:

----------


## Sant_Ander

Интересно, а что это за борт?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно, а что это за борт?


Рискну предположить, что К-4

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Скорее это 10К-2 и фотка конца 80х годов.

Конус - белый, лучников и эмблемы Су на килях нет и окраска похожа.

И название фотки намекает.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Скорее это 10К-2 и фотка конца 80х годов.
> 
> Конус - белый, лучников и эмблемы Су на килях нет и окраска похожа.
> 
> И название фотки намекает.


У К-2 "пилотки" на килях были сухопутные (высокие) и гак круглый. "(2)" - всего лишь автозамена при сохранении фотографий с одинаковыми названиями.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Может быть. Но конус - белый и знаков никаких нет.
А у 10К-4, как и 10К-5 - конус серый.

----------


## Polikarpoff

У К-4 был как раз белый конус и серые "пилотки".

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Да ? http://paralay.com/su33/698.jpg 

Вот фотка получше : 

Согласен. Это - 10К-4.

Наверное, сразу после выпуска, эмблемы Су появились позже.

----------


## Polikarpoff

К сожалению, нет достоверных фотографий К-4 по правому борту, т.ч. 100% утверждать не получается.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

По логике рисунка на внутренней стороне левого киля можно спрогнозировать, как он продолжается на его внешней стороне. С таким рисунком была только 10К-2 (но она отпадает) и 10К-4. Кроме того, сочетание серых пилоток и белого конуса подтверждает, что это 10К-4. 
А отсутствие знаков и черно-белая фотка намекает на то, что это - 90й год, сразу после выпуска.

Возможно даже, что её сфоткал летчик из 10К-5 (не знаю, кто гнал, но перегонялись они вместе, кажется).

----------


## Avia M

> По логике рисунка на внутренней стороне левого киля можно спрогнозировать, как он продолжается на его внешней стороне.


В подавляющем большинстве случаев, данная логика не работает. Рисунок разделен...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кроме того, сочетание серых пилоток и белого конуса подтверждает, что это 10К-4.


У меня есть фотографии К-5 и К-6 с таким же сочетанием...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Нашел в закромах фотографию с кусочком правого борта К-4

Пятна в носовой части очень похожи.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> У меня есть фотографии К-5 и К-6 с таким же сочетанием...


Про 10К-5 прочитайте мой пост повыше. Для начала 90-х годов там было именно такое сочетание : серый конус-серые пилотки ! 
По поводу 10К-6 - вот фотка осени 1991 года:  Сочетание такое же, как у 10К-5 (он, кстати, на заднем плане):  серый конус-серые пилотки.

А вот у 10К-4 тогда было сочетание : белый конус-серые пилотки.




> В подавляющем большинстве случаев, данная логика не работает. Рисунок разделен...


Работает. Я в окраске Су-27 и Су-33 участвовал. Лобовик киля - это не нож, это плавная поверхность перехода с одной стороны на другую.

----------


## L39aero

Вопрос, серая радиопрозрачная эмаль - наша или чудом попавший импорт? просто на данный момент белая( повсеместно)  и зеленая классика,(часто на 25ых вижу), а серая, поговаривают ипортная. Если наша, то почему от нее отказались, ведь демаскирующие свойства у нее ниже, сравнить нынешний окрас корабелок и опытные, так опытные в разы незаметнее выглядят

----------


## AndyK

> Вопрос, серая радиопрозрачная эмаль - наша или чудом попавший импорт?


ФП-5105 белая, серая.

----------


## Avia M

> Работает. Я в окраске Су-27 и Су-33 участвовал. Лобовик киля - это не нож, это плавная поверхность перехода с одной стороны на другую.


Не работает... 
По машинам 1989 г.в. тажа картина.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Лобовик киля - это не нож, это плавная поверхность перехода с одной стороны на другую.


Да что Вы. Не, конечно если сравнивать с кромкой крыла старфайтера, то порезаться не получится, но все же:


+ еще передняя кромка стальная

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Не работает...


Вы на гаргрот заднего обтекателя гляньте. Разная покраска.  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Вы на гаргрот заднего обтекателя гляньте. Разная покраска.


Ну это вообще окраска не по оригинальной ОКБ-шной схеме

----------


## Avia M

> Вы на гаргрот заднего обтекателя гляньте. Разная покраска.


По моему, дискуссия о килях? Соотв., рассматриваем, сравниваем наружные и внутренние пов-ти. Иначе обсуждение зайдёт в тупик.
Пример оригинала...

----------


## Avia M

> Ну это вообще окраска не по оригинальной ОКБ-шной схеме


Суть противоречий, это не меняет...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Да не стыкуется рисунок по разным сторонам киля, тут и обсуждать нечего.

----------


## Flanker B

> По моему, дискуссия о килях? Соотв., рассматриваем, сравниваем наружные и внутренние пов-ти. Иначе обсуждение зайдёт в тупик.
> Пример оригинала...


схема окраса боевых и спарок между собой  слегка отличались

----------


## AndyK

Вообще-то это тема про Су-33  :Redface:

----------


## Avia M

> Да не стыкуется рисунок по разным сторонам киля, тут и обсуждать нечего.


Не все товарищи с этим утверждением согласны. Т.к., цели посещения данного форума у всех одинаковы (хочется верить), соотв. начинается обсуждение с доводами и без... Главное вовремя остановиться. :Smile:

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Хотелось бы мнение на сей счет от КБ Сухого услышать. У них там 3D модели есть с разными схемами окраски, покрутили б и пояснили.  :Rolleyes: 

А пока фотка из СибНИА, для размышления :

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А пока фотка из СибНИА, для размышления :


И чем эта спарка нам поможет?




> 07-04●12035 Су-27УБ №70 (31.10.1988), 941 иап, в конце 1993 г. передан в 611 иап, получил №50, 23.08.2000 прибыл на 121 АРЗ, налёт СНЭ 975 ч, ремонт не проходил, 11.2006 перевезён (Ан-22) на ресурсные испытания в СибНИА, для установления остаточного ресурса и выработки рекомендаций по его продлению =05.2012


См. Реестр Су-27

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> И чем эта спарка нам поможет?




Я просто фотку с килями искал, пока нашлась вот такая. Ножей - не наблюдается.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Я просто фотку с килями искал, пока нашлась вот такая. Ножей - не наблюдается.


Ну Вы бы еще спутниковые снимки гугла приложили. Я же Вам приложил фотографию, где передняя кромка киля сфотографирована с полметра? Там все прекрасно видно.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Я же Вам приложил фотографию.


 Фотографию чего ? Ну не помню я такого уродства ! 
Прошу меня разубедить !  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Avia M

> Фотографию чего ? Ну не помню я такого уродства ! 
> Прошу меня разубедить !


Пора дёргать "стоп-кран"! :Confused:

----------


## Skylark

> Фотографию чего ? Ну не помню я такого уродства ! 
> Прошу меня разубедить !


Вот картинка из "документашки" на Су-35 (у "стандартного" Т-10С киль выглядит аналогично).

Есть у передней кромки радиус в полтора-два миллиметра, но по сути от передней и задней кромок до 1-го и 2-го лонжеронов киля - "ножевые" поверхности.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Я же Вам приложил фотографию, где передняя кромка киля сфотографирована с полметра? Там все прекрасно видно.


Могу еще крупней выложить. Там радиус минимальный.

----------


## osipov

1990 год, КнааПО. Собирают Су-27П , а за ними первые Т-10К что вскоре перелетят в Крым.

----------


## osipov

Тот что прямо на фото с откинутым хвостовым коком это вероятно К-9...

----------


## osipov

Не пойму, ведь К-9 имел кислородный комплект ККО-15ЛП как все Т-10К и поздние Т-10П. (маска КМ-35М)
Но Диорица взлетает в маске КМ-34ДС2. 
Каким это образом ее приспособили на КП-120?
(точно в КМ-34ДС2 , виден хобот с трубкой , ибо на 35-й этого нет, там текстильный чехол. 

Или К-9 имел комплект ККО-5ЛП с прибором КП-70 ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 1990 год, КнааПО. Собирают Су-27П , а за ними первые Т-10К что вскоре перелетят в Крым.





> Тот что прямо на фото с откинутым хвостовым коком это вероятно К-9...


Крайне сомневаюсь. На переднем плане Т-10М (серийный?), а все 10К имеют белые "пилотки" (пять машин в ряд). Скорее всего, снимок конец 92-го - начало 93-го, 10К соответственно уже для севера.

----------


## Polikarpoff

с другого ракурса:

в кадре не менее 6 Су-33, все с белыми обтекателями

----------


## Avia M

> с другого ракурса:
> 
> в кадре не менее 6 Су-33, все с белыми обтекателями


Так правильнее. 1993 февраль.

----------


## Avia M

> Останки самолета Тимура Автондиловича...
> Где теперь они...


Со слов товарищей с "Острова", хранятся на а/д. (Кст., Су-24 тоже).

----------


## osipov

Полностью все останки самолета Апакидзе ?
А Су-24 это те что бросили на аэродроме во время его разгона в 2009 году ?

----------


## Nazar

> Полностью все останки самолета Апакидзе ?
> А Су-24 это те что бросили на аэродроме во время его разгона в 2009 году ?


Я думаю про этот речь..

----------


## Polikarpoff

Кстати, блок управления штангой топливоприемника и сама штанга, похоже что в нескольких минутах от меня находятся, т.ч. надо будет как-нибудь наведаться и детально отфоткать.

----------


## osipov

Это блок с тумблерами где выпуск штанги и фар ФОАЗ + индикаторы давления И1П-300Б ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Это блок с тумблерами где выпуск штанги и фар ФОАЗ + индикаторы давления И1П-300Б ?


Видимо да.

----------


## osipov

А остальные приборы и пульты тоже там же ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А остальные приборы и пульты тоже там же ?


Вряд ли, витринка совсем небольшая.
ЗЫ: только сейчас увидел,  что на табличке Апакидзе указали звание "полковник".

----------


## Avia M

> Я думаю про этот речь..


Речь о кат-фе 10.06.1998.

----------


## Nazar

> Речь о кат-фе 10.06.1998.


 на моем фото гораздо позднее происшествие.

----------


## Avia M

> на моем фото гораздо позднее происшествие.


Это понятно. В свойствах 2006 г...

----------


## osipov

А на Т-10К отсутствуют индикаторы (И1П-240Б+И2П-240Б) давления в тормозных системах которые есть на Су-27 , Су-30 и даже на Су-25.
На Су-33 этих индикаторов нет , стоит всего 3 что показывают давление пневматической системы и давление в ГС1/ГС2.
В систему "Экран-27-02" параметры давления в тормозах не выводятся.

----------


## osipov

А помутнение фонаря (если сейчас оно еще более сильное) как можно извести при реставрации самолета в летной состояние или просто при приведении его в должный вид?

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Никак. Помутнение, или еще его называют "серебрение" - это поверхностные микротрещины, достаточно глубокие, чтобы их снять шлифованием, и принципиальные для снижения прочности остекления. Так что - только менять !

----------


## osipov

Ну на 20 АРЗ были какие-то Су-27П с помутнением. Там они стояли лет 12. Потом их отремонтировали и они вернулись в строй. Как там эту проказу извели - непонятно.

----------


## osipov

А эти фонари из авиационного оргстекла АО-120 делают на КнааПО или где-то на стороне заказывают ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А эти фонари из авиационного оргстекла АО-120 делают на КнааПО или где-то на стороне заказывают ?


Если честно, то не встречал ни разу Иркутских спарок с помутневшим стеклом, только Комсомольские машины.

----------


## osipov

А топливная система Су-33 особо не отличается от Су-27 как это не странно :)
Лишь дополнительные датчики внедрены на систему дозаправки и УПАЗ при его использовании.
Называется СТР7-4 с индикатором ИК6-1.
Да и судя по всему индикатор ИК6-1 от самолета Т-10К не сильно отличается по функционалу от 
индикатора ИСТР2-6(8) от Т-10С и Т-10У. 
Те же лампы с надписями показывающие выработку топлива из баков. 
Но нет шкалы "Т" показывающий запас топлива в расходном баке. Индикация идет только общего
запаса топлива на самолете.
Чем не угодил на Су-33 индикатор топлива от Су-27 неясно. Также не ясно взаимозаменяемы ли эти
индикаторы. Скорее всего что нет.

----------


## PPV

Нужно все-таки немного точнее изъясняться. Потому что в противном случае легко попасть впросак, как это сделали вы, когда написали, что "ТС Су-33 не особо отличается от Су-27". Потому что ТС - это отнюдь не только, и не столько приборное оборудование, которое устанавливается в кабине...

----------


## PPV

> Если честно, то не встречал ни разу Иркутских спарок с помутневшим стеклом, только Комсомольские машины.


Елсли речь о козырьке фонаря, который на вышеприведенных фото имеет явно выраженный желтый оттенок, то тут речь не об АО-120, о стекле Э-2.

----------


## osipov

> Нужно все-таки немного точнее изъясняться. Потому что в противном случае легко попасть впросак, как это сделали вы, когда написали, что "ТС Су-33 не особо отличается от Су-27". Потому что ТС - это отнюдь не только, и не столько приборное оборудование, которое устанавливается в кабине...


Я поправлю, имел ввиду СТР7-4 против СТР7-2АК и СТР7-3.
Те же топливные датчики ДТ41 , ДСМК8 , ДРТС и пульт ПКУ7-2 в кабине.
Ну блоки правда несколько иные. А так система СТР7-4 очень похожа.
Как никак одно предприятие это дело разрабатывает и выпускает (Техприбор).

----------


## osipov

Высотомер основной барометрический ВБМ-3ПБ. Год рождения 1993. Предназначался для тех так и недостроенных Су-33 что доживают свой век
на задворках КнааПО. 
Имеет как обычно встроенную подсветку белого цвета , встроенный вибратор для успокоения мембраны и выход в виде сопротивления связанного 
с кремальерой задачи давления по которой на нуль ставится СВС-2Ц. 
Практически по паспорту и РТЭ на Т-10К высотомер ВБМ-3ПБ измеряет высоту до 19000 метров , на весь потолок Су-33.
Теоретически , по РЭ на высотомер может измерять высоту до 30000 метров.
Это самый мощный высотомер семейства ВБМ. 
Как в предшествующем ВБМ-2ПБ и резервном ВБМ-РПБ отсчет высоты по шкале идет до 10000 метров после чего слева от стрелок открывается 
(точнее сдвигается в сторону) шторка текущей высоты где уже пишется на какой высоте в км идешь (например 12) . 
Су-33 бы не первым самолетом где его внедрили. Он вначале появился на Як-141 , потом на Су-27М , на Як-130Д. 
Разработка московского "Аэроприбор-Восход". Выпуск в Ульяновске на заводе "Утес".

----------


## osipov

Информация из РТЭ на Т-10К.

----------


## osipov

А это индикатор радиовысотомера А-034-4-3 из комплекта изделия А-035 (РВ-21 "Импульс").
1990 год выпуска. Происхождение и назначение тоже что и у вышеупомянутого ВБМ-3ПБ.
Входит на Су-33 в состав оборудования ПНК-10К. Выдает необходимые сигналы высоты геометрической.
Разработчик и изготовитель УПКБ "Деталь" , Каменск-Уральский.

----------


## osipov

Это МиГ-29К так кувыркнулся ?

----------


## Avia M

> Это МиГ-29К так кувыркнулся ?


См. соотв. тему. 

Морская авиация

----------


## Avia M

Посчастливилось навестить (бегло к сожалению) 02502 и 02603. Для своего возраста и истории, машины в приличном состоянии. Интересует вход в кабину КУБ. Получается "люк" расположен между кресел, снизу? Во всяком случае визуально рисуется такая проекция. Возможно у знатоков имеются соотв. фотографии. Спасибо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Посчастливилось навестить (бегло к сожалению) 02502 и 02603. Для своего возраста и истории, машины в приличном состоянии. Интересует вход в кабину КУБ. Получается "люк" расположен между кресел, снизу? Во всяком случае визуально рисуется такая проекция. Возможно у знатоков имеются соотв. фотографии. Спасибо.


Давно ищу инфу, но увы, фоток пока не удалось найти. Люк располагается за креслами, но как он точно выглядит...

----------


## Avia M

> Давно ищу инфу, но увы, фоток пока не удалось найти. Люк располагается за креслами, но как он точно выглядит...


Наблюдал зрительно, в нише ПОШ. Спереди с небольшим наклоном. Довольно таки маленький, посему вероятно не совсем удобный. "За креслами", понятие растяжимое, судя по направлению лестницы...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Тут пытался совместить известную геометрию:
Реестр Су-33
А вот это единственные известные снимки из люка:

----------


## osipov

> Посчастливилось навестить (бегло к сожалению) 02502 и 02603. Для своего возраста и истории, машины в приличном состоянии. Интересует вход в кабину КУБ. Получается "люк" расположен между кресел, снизу? Во всяком случае визуально рисуется такая проекция. Возможно у знатоков имеются соотв. фотографии. Спасибо.


А 03301 и 03604 где сейчас и в каком виде ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А 03301 и 03604 где сейчас и в каком виде ?


все там же, вместе с КУБ0, К-2 и К-3, и лучше им явно не становится...

----------


## osipov

Не совсем. Они наверное на другой стоянке , а №69 и КУБ на другой.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Не совсем. Они наверное на другой стоянке , а №69 и КУБ на другой.


Что не понятно? КУБ и 69 на одной стоянке, КУБ0/К-2/3/6/9 на другой. Все корабелки идентифицированы и отмечены на карте. Только у 69-го почему-то заголовок не меняется, обозначен на карте как Су-34 (если на него щелкнуть, то там все правильно будет написано)

----------


## Avia M

> А вот это единственные известные снимки из люка:


Для обсуждаемого вопроса снимки малоинформативны. Но позволяют примерно понять расположение люка относительно кресел. Объектив камеры скорее всего находился в его створе.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Для обсуждаемого вопроса снимки малоинформативны. Но позволяют примерно понять расположение люка относительно кресел. Объектив камеры скорее всего находился в его створе.


Ну по крайней мере, факт что снимки делались из люка, и люк находится за спинками. Снимавший вероятней всего стоит на стремянке.

----------


## Avia M

> Ну по крайней мере, факт что снимки делались из люка, и люк находится за спинками. Снимавший вероятней всего стоит на стремянке.


Согласен. Но неизвестно расположение камеры относительно геометрии люка. Возможно передняя его часть ближе к креслам (частично между).

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Согласен. Но неизвестно расположение камеры относительно геометрии люка. Возможно передняя его часть ближе к креслам (частично между).


А посередине часом не створка люка торчит? Вообще, по "между кресел" сомнительно, т.к. там сплошная бронекапсула.
Вот еще, в свое время пытался прорисовать:

Схема с сечениями из РЛЭ.

----------


## Avia M

> А посередине часом не створка люка торчит?


Возможно, но маловероятно. Из увиденного - люк как и ниша красного цвета. По моему открывается внутрь. Полагаю обеспечивает доступ сразу в кабину, без дополнительных "тоннелей и дверей"...
На приведенной Вами схеме, на мой взгляд необходимо сместить нишу ПОШ неск. назад...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Возможно, но маловероятно. Из увиденного - люк как и ниша красного цвета. По моему открывается внутрь. Полагаю обеспечивает доступ сразу в кабину, без дополнительных "тоннелей и дверей"...
> На приведенной Вами схеме, на мой взгляд необходимо сместить нишу ПОШ неск. назад...


Раньше красной была только створка ниши:

----------


## Avia M

> Раньше красной была только створка ниши:


Понятно. Засомневался, возможно только люк красный. (память не та... :Smile: )
Получил такую информацию (неофициальную). Люк всё же открывается наружу. Лётчики выражали недовольство его размером, особенно будучи в "оранжевых комбинезонах". На серийных машинах предполагался доступ по принципу Су-24. Присутствовали нарекания к обзору при посадке...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Как показала практика, люди "имевшие доступ к телу" сильно расходятся в показаниях. Вот два примера:

----------


## Avia M

> Как показала практика, люди "имевшие доступ к телу" сильно расходятся в показаниях.


Ничего удивительного.
По памяти, поверхность люка плоская... Вот виден частично. Качество увы.

----------


## osipov



----------


## osipov

А РЛПК на Т-10К обычный. Н001. И все его составные блоки самые обычные как например этот Н001-56. 
Год рождения 1991. Выпуск видимо на хмельницком заводе.

P.S. 

Никаких Н001К никогда не не было и нет! Такого вообще не существует в природе.
А вот ОЛС вправду совсем другая...

----------


## osipov

А как вообще происходит пользование агрегатом УПАЗ на Су-33 ?
Вероятно с этого маленького индикатора ИПТ1 кремальерой задается  количество топлива что надо передать через УПАЗ.

----------


## osipov

А управление агрегатом УПАЗ видимо должно происходит вот с этого пульта что стоял на Т-10К-5.
Но тут не задашь количество отдаваемого топлива. Видимо все-таки через индикатор ИПТ задается
передача заданного количества керосина на УПАЗ.

----------


## osipov

Судя по всему на первых опытных Т-10К система САУ-10К не имела режима дозаправки в воздухе.
Белорусы ее где-то в конце 90-х годов доработали и внесли в ПО системы САУ-10К этот программный алгоритм.
То есть удержание по скорости и высоте при этом режиме. Все это тесно обменивается информацией между СДУ-10К,
ПНК-10К и другим оборудованием.
Это уже было на серийных самолетах Су-33. Делались ли на машинах 1993 года и моложе доработки САУ-10К неизвестно.

----------


## osipov

А вольтметра ВФ-0,4 переменного тока в кабине Т-10К нету, есть только один - постоянного В-1.
Переменного ВФ-0,4 стоит вон где , рядом с боковой опорой шасси. Нигде такого не видел.
Чудно :)

----------


## osipov

Вот это кабина Т-10К-6. Видно что индикатор топливомера (по РТЭ это ИК6-1) не совсем обычный.
Он с желтыми бленкерами коих на топливном индикаторе Т-10К никогда не встречалось. 
С чем это связано не ясно. Возможно какие-то испытания агрегата УПАЗ или что-то еще.
Но на предсерийный и серийных машинах нет такого.

----------


## osipov

Вот кстати и КУБ.

----------


## pavek

An improved Chinese J-15 fighter

----------


## osipov

А вот эти двое закладывались еще в 80-е годы ? От строевых машин у них отличия сильные например по планеру ?

02603● Т10К-5 №69 (п/п 26.09.1990), 26.09.1991 совершил первую посадку с зацепом на ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" Т.А. Апакидзе. 11.1991 перегон из Сак в Ахтубинск, где на машине продолжили программу СГИ, участник Мосаэрошоу`92, далее испытания по отработке боевого применения, далее программа СЛИ по дозаправке в воздухе, с 1997 г. перебазирован в Москву, на стоянку ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого, после использовался как статический экспонат на выставках МАКС`99`03`05`07;

03301● Т10К-6 №79 (п/п 16.12.1990), 12.1991 перегон в Москву, использовался в различных программах в ЛИИ и в ОКБ. В 1993 г. временно передавался в 279 киап?, участник МАКС`97, Бангалор`98, Геленджик`00, после простой на стоянке ЛИиДБ в Жуковском, там же на май 2006 г.;

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А вот эти двое закладывались еще в 80-е годы ? От строевых машин у них отличия сильные например по планеру ?
> 
> 02603● Т10К-5 №69 (п/п 26.09.1990), 26.09.1991 совершил первую посадку с зацепом на ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" Т.А. Апакидзе. 11.1991 перегон из Сак в Ахтубинск, где на машине продолжили программу СГИ, участник Мосаэрошоу`92, далее испытания по отработке боевого применения, далее программа СЛИ по дозаправке в воздухе, с 1997 г. перебазирован в Москву, на стоянку ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого, после использовался как статический экспонат на выставках МАКС`99`03`05`07;
> 
> 03301● Т10К-6 №79 (п/п 16.12.1990), 12.1991 перегон в Москву, использовался в различных программах в ЛИИ и в ОКБ. В 1993 г. временно передавался в 279 киап?, участник МАКС`97, Бангалор`98, Геленджик`00, после простой на стоянке ЛИиДБ в Жуковском, там же на май 2006 г.;


У К-5 (а так же у К-3 и К-4) были внешние усилительные накладки под фарами ФОАЗ-1А. С К-6 и выше их нет (видимо, усилили конструкцию под обшивкой).

----------


## osipov

И оборудование в таком случае наверно тоже не отличается с К-6. Прибор КПП-1273 заменен на ИКП-81. Индикатор перекаченного топлива ИПТ1 убран с панели и перенесен на противобликовый козырек панели над ИПВ.

----------


## osipov

Посмотрел фильм "Крым.Небо Родины". Фильм достаточно тяжелый и трогательный. Рассказывает о непростой судьбе нашего государства и палубных летчиков оказавшихся тогда перед непростым выбором.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Какие там у военных гаражи были : дача, с огородами, с черешнями...и все это у ласкового моря ! Разве все это бросишь ? Вот многие и остались.

----------


## osipov

А Т-10К-6 с КнааПО пригнали сразу в Крым ? Тимур Автондилович на нем летал ?

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Все самолеты пригонялись в ЛИиДБ ОКБ "Сухого" в Жуковский, на них выполнялись кое-какие доработки и доукомплектация, и вообще,они доводились до ума плюс технический персонал утрясался. А потом уж - перегонялись в Крым.
10К-6 как раз предназначалась для обучения военнных летчиков (Т.А.Апакидзе в т.ч.), так что налетал он на ней много. И первый зацеп на корабле должен был делать, кажется, на ней. Но в тот день на ней случился какой-то отказ, и он полетел на моей 10К-5.

Кстати, 10К-5 пришла из Комсомольска без ГАКа. Мы его ждали в Жуковском (заодно и путч переживали), не дождались, С.Мельников перегнал, и ГАК мы ставили (не умея совершенно) уже в Саках. Пару манометров раздавили, в итоге заработал как надо. Правда при зацепе Т.А.Апакидзе на корабле он все равно не убрался (на видео это можно видеть), убирали вручную, потом давления подрегулировали.

----------


## osipov

> Все самолеты пригонялись в ЛИиДБ ОКБ "Сухого" в Жуковский, на них выполнялись кое-какие доработки и доукомплектация, и вообще,они доводились до ума плюс технический персонал утрясался. А потом уж - перегонялись в Крым.
> 10К-6 как раз предназначалась для обучения военнных летчиков (Т.А.Апакидзе в т.ч.), так что налетал он на ней много. И первый зацеп на корабле должен был делать, кажется, на ней. Но в тот день на ней случился какой-то отказ, и он полетел на моей 10К-5.
> 
> Кстати, 10К-5 пришла из Комсомольска без ГАКа. Мы его ждали в Жуковском (заодно и путч переживали), не дождались, С.Мельников перегнал, и ГАК мы ставили (не умея совершенно) уже в Саках. Пару манометров раздавили, в итоге заработал как надо. Правда при зацепе Т.А.Апакидзе на корабле он все равно не убрался (на видео это можно видеть), убирали вручную, потом давления подрегулировали.


А контроль положения гака осуществляется по ИП52-09А в кабине ? 
Ведь 10К-6 и 10К-5 в некоторой степени отличались по составу оборудования кабины. К-6 был уже идентичен серийным машинам.

----------


## osipov

Вот интересно, а СДУ со всеми исполнительными механизмами (РМ , РПД , ЭГР и др.) на К-6 была идентична серийным машинам ?

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Ну, конструкцию ГАКа я излагать не буду, но она далеко не простая. А сборочного опыта у технического персонала никакого не было, я на травке разложил чертежи и стал мозгами шевелить, а все ждали моих указаний. В итоге - получилось ).

----------


## osipov

Так я не про сам гак спросил :)
А про контроль его состояния в кабине. На ИП52-09А он контролируется ?
То есть если отошел - огонек горит.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Так это по концевику на замке. Это же не сам ГАК ! Контролируется, конечно.

----------


## osipov

А тот маленький топливомер с кремальерой (ИПТ1) , он зачем вообще на Т-10К ?
По нему одет отпуск топлива на УПАЗ и его подсчет при дозаправке ?
То есть накрутил кремальерой на ИПТ1 3000 литров и пошел керосин на УПАЗ ?

----------


## Avia M

> Ну, конструкцию ГАКа я излагать не буду, но она далеко не простая.


Слышал такую историю. "НИТКА", после зацепа при откате назад ГАК попал в некую выбоину и машина вывесилась... Возможно ли?

----------


## 9-13

> Слышал такую историю. "НИТКА", после зацепа при откате назад ГАК попал в некую выбоину и машина вывесилась... Возможно ли?


Вышел из строя демпфер гака, в итоге машина да- вывесилась. Было в июле 2005 , наблюдал лично. Стягивали Кразом,  части отказавшего механизма тщательно зафотографировал представитель ОКБ

----------


## Avia M

> Было в июле 2005


Все-таки присутствовала неровность в покрытии? На палубе КрАЗ не понадобился бы, или возможно, учитывая "вектор нагрузок"?

----------


## 9-13

Да как то не припомню особо больших ям.. Тогда была чуть ли не крайняя смена перед отлётом домой, тогда ещё Ан-12 выпускали посреди смены. 
Старожилы сказали, что впервые видят такой случай.
Команды применить торможение при откате никто не дал, все стояли смотрели чем закончится.
Может гак во что то и упёрся, но самолёт стал на него хорошо. Лётчику видимо тоже никто не подсказал детали происшедшего, сразу выключился , открыл кабинет и начал расспрашивать народ что случилось.
Получилось так - самолёт стоял на ПОШ и на гаке, а основные стойки были чисто для поддержки. Так и стоял - качался слева-направо. Сбежался народ, фотограф, всё отснял, подогнали Краз, дёргали без зверства, но настойчиво. Еле стянули.
Потом потянули на стоянку возле блока, гак следом волочился , гремел на всю округу. 
Всякие обломки с "палубы" собирали много, тщательно, в одну кучку, потом затащили в знаменитый Икарус ОКБ и увезли.
Меня не пустили посмотреть. Я ведь так.. гражданский любитель.
В тот день я ещё был внизу и не заметил каких либо критичных неровностей.
Утверждать ничего не буду, но по моему просто стечение обстоятельств. У отката всё же приличный импульс. Как никак такая махина так быстро останавливается.. 
Вот есть фото. Сам снимал  :Rolleyes: 
https://russianplanes.net/id54233

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

На палубе возможно попадание ГАКа в заделку поддерживающей трос рессоры, если слишком слева сел. Рикошет, пролет над тросами и незацеп. Пару раз наблюдал.

----------


## osipov

> На палубе возможно попадание ГАКа в заделку поддерживающей трос рессоры, если слишком слева сел. Рикошет, пролет над тросами и незацеп. Пару раз наблюдал.


А К-6 вообще много налетал и посадок на палубу сделал ?
Его в 2000 году на прикол поставили по выработке ресурса ?
Или он у него ограниченным был как у опытной машины установочной серии?

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

По поводу ресурсов - дело тонкое. Тут мы должны помнить, что эти самолеты выпускались для летных испытаний в КБ, их эксплуатация велась под контролем Главного конструктора по этому типу, поэтому многое в его власти. Для постановки на прикол могли быть разные основания (от завершения программ испытаниий, до критических дефектов). В любом случае - они испытательные самолеты, там многое доработано, в т.ч. под установку испытательного оборудования. 

Но в начале 90х - самолеты все были свеженькие и о ресурсах мы как-то не заморачивались (хотя, инженеры, конечно, учет вели, как положено).

----------


## osipov

> По поводу ресурсов - дело тонкое. Тут мы должны помнить, что эти самолеты выпускались для летных испытаний в КБ, их эксплуатация велась под контролем Главного конструктора по этому типу, поэтому многое в его власти. Для постановки на прикол могли быть разные основания (от завершения программ испытаниий, до критических дефектов). В любом случае - они испытательные самолеты, там многое доработано, в т.ч. под установку испытательного оборудования. 
> 
> Но в начале 90х - самолеты все были свеженькие и о ресурсах мы как-то не заморачивались (хотя, инженеры, конечно, учет вели, как положено).


То есть когда они прилетали новыми с КнааПО , какого-то оборудования у них просто не было ? 
Их производство тогда оплачивали военные или все делалось в рамках ОКБ?

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Ну ведь хозяин (в смысле - создатель, КБ я имею в виду) всегда имеет возможность в целях проведения конкретных испытаний что-то уплотнить, что-то снять, а другое установить...

Я сталкивался с тем, что некоторые блоки в радиоотсеке были просто "зашиты", т.е. их невозможно было снять. Но для испытательной машины - это нормально ! 

Насчет полной комплектации самолета...ну да, все, что положено, на самолете (10К-5) стояло....ГАК вот только попозже прилетел )).

----------


## osipov

> Ну ведь хозяин (в смысле - создатель, КБ я имею в виду) всегда имеет возможность в целях проведения конкретных испытаний что-то уплотнить, что-то снять, а другое установить...
> 
> Я сталкивался с тем, что некоторые блоки в радиоотсеке были просто "зашиты", т.е. их невозможно было снять. Но для испытательной машины - это нормально ! 
> 
> Насчет полной комплектации самолета...ну да, все, что положено, на самолете (10К-5) стояло....ГАК вот только попозже прилетел )).


А испытания агрегата УПАЗ тоже проводили ? Вот интересно, как это зверь работает и управляется ?
Ведь на К-5 пульт СУВ заменили на пульт управления УПАЗом.

----------


## osipov

А гак из Комсомольска прилетел ? Или его другой завод выпускает ?

----------


## osipov

Вот маленький топливный индикатор ИПТ. На К-5 он стоял в панели, с К-6 его поставили над панелью. Есть на нем кремальера и желтая риска вокруг шкалы.
Накрутил кремальерой сколько хочешь отдать , включил на пульте что надо и процесс заправки через УПАЗ пошел ? Как-то так наверное...

----------


## osipov

Тут оборудование по части приборов сложней чем на Су-27...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Не знаю ) ГАК привезли на нашей "тушке" (Ту-134) из Жуковского.

----------


## osipov

А так работает ИЛС-31 из комплекта "Нарцисс-М".

----------


## osipov

А на машины ОКБ принимавшие участие в испытаниях шли свои РТЭ где указывались отличия от предыдущей машины. Все это написано в 1986-88 годах.
Далее вносились листы по ИМАТ и ДИСС. Вклейки схемы. Очень они большие. Но не менее большие электросхемы "Тестер-УЗ" сер.3 К.3.

----------


## osipov

А вот надписи на самолете даны уже в другой книге. 8/4.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Сколько лет прошло ? Четверть века ? Что-то с технической конкретикой  и со схемами я того-с...запамятовал.  :Cool:

----------


## osipov

> Сколько лет прошло ? Четверть века ? Что-то с технической конкретикой  и со схемами я того-с...запамятовал.


Больше прошло. Книги РТЭ изданы 1988 годом а листы отчисляются с 1986 года. Поздней отдельные доработки по бюллетеням. На агрегаты документация и то раньше написана.

----------


## osipov

Ах , да. Забыл. Эти документы на опытные машины проходили одобрение военных.
Стоит печать : "Допущено к использованию в войсках. 1988 год." В/Ч такая то и подпись командира.

----------


## osipov

Индикаторов давления в тормозных системах как на Су-27/30 на Су-33 нет. Только ГС1 с ГС2 и пневматическая система.

----------


## Polikarpoff

"оГефестили" :

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А на машины ОКБ принимавшие участие в испытаниях шли свои РТЭ где указывались отличия от предыдущей машины. Все это написано в 1986-88 годах.
> Далее вносились листы по ИМАТ и ДИСС. Вклейки схемы. Очень они большие. Но не менее большие электросхемы "Тестер-УЗ" сер.3 К.3.


По "жалюзям перепуска" - большой вопрос. С К-3 и выше была замечена только перфорация, по К-1 и К-2 - нет достоверной информации, толь ко предположение что там были щелевые отверстия.

----------


## osipov

> По "жалюзям перепуска" - большой вопрос. С К-3 и выше была замечена только перфорация, по К-1 и К-2 - нет достоверной информации, толь ко предположение что там были щелевые отверстия.


Я же писал, это машины ОКБ. Приходили бюллетени с доработками. Их вклеивали в РТЭ. 
Да и вообще, по согласованию с конструктором там что угодно могли заменить или доработать.

----------


## Polikarpoff

По форме наплыва у К-2 - информация не верая, смотрите сами:

А у К-1 действительно так:

----------


## osipov

> По форме наплыва у К-2 - информация не верая, смотрите сами:
> 
> А у К-1 действительно так:


Значит произведены доработки либо машины завод (по согласованию с конструктором) сделал иначе на основе каких-то результатов.
Потом они поправки вносились.

Да и впрочем не только это. Написано что стоит (на К-6 и выше вплоть до серийных) прибор КПП-1273ЛК. А там уже стоял ИКП-81 и индикатор перекаченного топлива был перенесен.

----------


## osipov

А вот ПНП-72-16 действительно остался на серийных машинах. Но он и был на опытных.
Работает от АРК-22 , Ц-060К и А-380 "Резистор-Борт". И ЦВМ еще идет на все.

----------


## osipov

Силовая установка управляется идентично остальным Т-10. 
Приборы и блоки (АПД, КРД , СНР) одинаковы.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Значит произведены доработки либо машины завод (по согласованию с конструктором) сделал иначе на основе каких-то результатов.
> Потом они поправки вносились.


К-2-то не заводская машина, она на ОП делалась. По решеткам - похоже что все-таки тоже перфорация:

----------


## Polikarpoff

Загнать бы книжечку эту в pdf, цены бы ей не было

----------


## osipov

> Загнать бы книжечку эту в pdf, цены бы ей не было


Это целая серия из десятка томов размером в 280-400 листов (есть и меньше) каждый...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Еще маленькое отличие К-1 и К-2 отпоследующих нашел :


Профиль наплыва у них был уже, из-за этого ось выперала и была закрыта обтекателем.

----------


## osipov

А К-8 как умудрились потерять ? СДУ полностью отказала в полете ?

----------


## osipov

К-6. Пугачев управляет.

----------


## osipov

В одном из источников узнал что Су-33 это самый дорогой и технически сложный из всего семейства Т-10.
Цена одной машины порядка 60 миллионов долларов при переводе на сегодняшний курс рубля и ВВП страны. 
Это в полтора-два раза дороже чем Су-27СМ и Су-30 разных моделей.
Вот такой расклад.

----------


## osipov

Эта машина (Су-33) имеет возможности недостижимые другим из семейства Т-10.
Например может служить танкером. В любой точке мирового океана взлететь с корабля и дозаправить какие-либо самолеты где-то над океаном.

----------


## PPV

> Эта машина (Су-33) имеет возможности недостижимые другим из семейства Т-10.
> Например может служить танкером. В любой точке мирового океана взлететь с корабля и дозаправить какие-либо самолеты где-то над океаном.


Это не так. Подвеска УПАЗа предусмотрена, например, на Су-30МКИ. Правда, УПАЗ этот не наш, а британский, но сути это не меняет. Хотя взлетать с корабля, он, конечно, не сможет, тут вы правы...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Это не так. Подвеска УПАЗа предусмотрена, например, на Су-30МКИ. Правда, УПАЗ этот не наш, а британский, но сути это не меняет. Хотя взлетать с корабля, он, конечно, не сможет, тут вы правы...


Да взлететь-то сможет, но вот с посадкой будут проблемы)
А Су-30/СМ/М2 с УПАЗом разве не дружат?

----------


## osipov

> Это не так. Подвеска УПАЗа предусмотрена, например, на Су-30МКИ. Правда, УПАЗ этот не наш, а британский, но сути это не меняет. Хотя взлетать с корабля, он, конечно, не сможет, тут вы правы...


Я читал что вроде Су-30МКМ может также нести импортный УПАЗ.
Вот Су-27СМ(3) , Су-30М2 , Су-30СМ , Су-34 и Су-35 разве могут быть танкерами в связке с УПАЗ ?
Экспортные машины там конечно дело другое. Состав оборудования определяет заказчик и даже участвует 
в разработке (с Малазией вроде так было). Страна сильна в электронике.

----------


## osipov

> Да взлететь-то сможет, но вот с посадкой будут проблемы)
> А Су-30/СМ/М2 с УПАЗом разве не дружат?


Как это МКИ взлетит с корабля ? Механизация крыла позволит ему это сделать ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Как это МКИ взлетит с корабля ? Механизация крыла позволит ему это сделать ?


А в чем проблема со взлетом? К-1 до модернизации, 10-24, 10-25 и 10У-2 себя вполне уверенно на трамплине чувствовали.

----------


## osipov

По поводу УПАЗ на экспортных Су-30. Вопрос не простой , думаю индикатор ИПТ в кабине говорит о возможности применения УПАЗа...

----------


## osipov

Ага! МКИ. Рядом справа от часов стоит индикатор ИПТ такой как на Су-33.
Сам запас топлива выходит на цифровой ИЦС7 (слева часов).
Все понятно. ИПТ с кремальерой. Накрутил и отлил сколько положено :)

----------


## Саныч 62

> По поводу УПАЗ на экспортных Су-30. Вопрос не простой , думаю индикатор ИПТ в кабине говорит о возможности применения УПАЗа...


ПМСМ возможность применения УПАЗа на самолёте определяет конструкция топливной системы (танкера). А именно - наличие на нём ПТБ с возможностью их централизованной заправки. Или же специальный подвод топл. трубопроводов к узлу (точке) подвески.

----------


## osipov

> ПМСМ возможность применения УПАЗа на самолёте определяет конструкция топливной системы (танкера). А именно - наличие на нём ПТБ с возможностью их централизованной заправки. Или же специальный подвод топл. трубопроводов к узлу (точке) подвески.


Это ясное дело. На Су-33 ПТБ не предусмотрены. А вот отводы от топливной системы к точке установки УПАЗ есть.
Остальное называется СТР7-4. С индикатором ИПТ связаны клапаны отсекающие топливо на УПАЗ. 
А сам индикатор ИСТР2-6 (от Т-10) на Су-33 заменили на индикатор ИК6-1 с более высоким быстродействием. Однако
надписи о выработке на его сигнальных лампах (Б4 , Б3 , Б1 , 1.5 и 0.6) такие же как на ИСТР2-6. 
Тумблер на нем переключает шкалу с расходомера на измерение запаса.

----------


## osipov

Полистал альбом электросхем Т-10К. Там все очень сложно насчет УПАЗа. 
Система раздачи топлива через это устройство тесно интегрирована в оборудование самолета.
Работает все под управлением СТР7-4 которая в отличии от СТР7-2/СТР7-3 (27С и 27УБ) изначально
предусматривает такую возможность. Все связано с регистратором "Тестер-УЗ сер.3к3).
На трубопровод к УПАЗ идет куча датчиков температуры (П109) и давления. Расходные шайбы , дюзы
и датчик ДРТС. 
С УПАЗ в систему подается сигнал о пожаре или возгорании. Тогда шланг отрезается пилотом. 
С индикатора ИК6-1 тоже идут необходимые сигналы. Все это работает совместно с другими 
системами , в частности САУ-10К. Она держит самолет в этом режиме.

----------


## osipov

СТР7-4 сидит на раме РМГК25. Она еще подает сигналы в СОС-2-8 которая показывает на УАП5-18 ограничения по углу атаки и перегрузке
когда самолет заправлен. Все это меняется по мере расхода топлива.

----------


## osipov

Штанга дозаправки это не просто труба с головкой , это сложное инженерное устройство на котором также множество датчиков как топливных так и положения,
гидравлики , пневматики и др.
Там огромные жгуты проводов толщиной с руку идут в кабину. Идет сигнал на табло ТС-5М в кабине типа "Штанга выпущена" ,"Клапана открыты" ,"Дозаправка".
Последние входят в САС-4 которая также получает необходимые команды на зажигание этих табло от СТР7-4.

----------


## Avia M

> №88 в первой половине 2000-х, получил повреждения (предположительно на стоянке). Подробности неизвестны...


Вероятно уборка шасси на стоянке. Основные опоры устояли, передняя нет. Конус в неестественном положении... Прибл. зима 2004 г. (со слов).

----------


## osipov

> Вероятно уборка шасси на стоянке. Основные опоры устояли, передняя нет. Конус в неестественном положении... Прибл. зима 2004 г. (со слов).


А если техник в сей момент окажется под ПОШ ?

----------


## Avia M

> А если техник в сей момент окажется под ПОШ ?


По поводу "если", имеются соотв. изречения в народе... В данном случае пострадавших нет.

----------


## osipov

> По поводу "если", имеются соотв. изречения в народе... В данном случае пострадавших нет.


Ну у тех машин что в ЛииДБ в этом плане все в порядке ? Тот-же К-5 и КУБ уже сколько лет простаивают.

----------


## osipov

Так в принципе машины К-5 , К-6 и К-9 могли на КнааПО довести до положенного состояния и передать в 279 КИАП. Но видимо военные отказались от этого. Они даже с КнааПО не забрали 3 машины которые были уже на стадии готовности. Сейчас все распродают там что не пошло в их производство.

Американцы даже первый опытный В-2 после ГСИ довели до уровня серийных машин и передали в армию.

----------


## osipov

А оказывается в СУВ Т-10К только 10 подвесок задействовано а не 12 как во многом писалось в справочниках.
Так в целом его СУВ больше похожа на СУВ Су-27С а не Су-27П. "Воздух-Воздух" и неуправляемые АСП.

----------


## osipov

СОС-2-8 играет очень важную роль в управлении самолетом. Она подает в САУ , СДУ и ОПР сигналы ограничений в зависимости:

От массы заправленного топлива;
От количества подвесок и из типа;
От высоты и скорости по сигналам СВС и РВ (Н геом).

----------


## osipov

Состав СОС-2-8:

Указатель угла атаки и перегрузки УАП5-18 (теоретически возможна замена на малый УАП6-3 или УАП6-1А / большой УАП5-13 или УАП5-17);
Индикатор световой мнемонический ИСМ-1;
Указатель скорости и числа Маха УСМ-2;
Блок БФСИ-2-8 ;
Вычислитель ВСО-1-8;
Датчик перегрузки ДЛУ-26-02 (теоретически возможна замена на ДЛУ-26-06);
Датчик угла атаки ДАУ-72-4-1 (левый);
Датчик угла атаки ДАУ-72-4-1 (правый);
Датчик угла скольжения ДАУ-72-1-1 (центральный);
Рамы монтажные.

----------


## osipov

В этой машине АО сильно отличается от базовой версии Т-10С. Появилось множество дополнительных систем (А-380, А-723 , ШО-13 и др.) , а штатные заменили на новые специально разработанные для Т-10К. Например СТР7-4 , СОС-2-8 , Ц-060К (балансирующую при морской тряске) включенные в состав ПНК-10К.
А вот БРЭО практически не потерпело изменений кроме новых (модернизированных) СПО и ОЛС.

----------


## osipov

На серийных машинах идет вроде такой, УАП5-17. 1995 год рождения. Предназначался наверное для 09-04. 
Те машины должны были иметь более совершенное оборудование с учетом развития электроники в 90-е годы.

----------


## osipov

Оранжевые и красные бленкеры ходят по шкале указателя реагируя на сигнал БФСИ-2-8 из комплекта СОС-2-8. Они изменчивы от количества топлива на самолете , количества груза на подвесках , скорости и высоты.
То есть если топлива залито например 7000 литров и подвешены 6 ракет , то бленкеры сдвинутся на значения а Мах 15 и ny Max 4.
это чтобы пилот не выводил истребитель за эти ограничения.

----------


## osipov

Теоретически конструкция крыла Су-33 позволяет нести еще одну точку - №11 и №12 у основания , но они не задействована вообще. Ибо СУВ не предусматривает их использование. 
Задействовать выгодно только при наличии обводного канала БРЛС позволяющего нести УР "Воздух-Земля" и РВВ-АЕ. Тогда да, смысл есть.
А так в мирное время смысла нет.

Но все это потребует некоторого изменения программ САУ/СДУ/СОС ибо машина с двумя дополнительными точками станет заметно тяжелей.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Теоретически конструкция крыла Су-33 позволяет нести еще одну точку - №11 и №12 у основания , но они не задействована вообще.


Они уже все устранены

----------


## osipov

> Они уже все устранены


А белорусы на 27УБМ их задействовали под УР "Воздух-Земля" и "Воздух-РЛС" ?
Наиболее тяжелые грузы удобней вещать именно на эти точки.
Однако как я писал требуется серьезная модернизация СУВ.

----------


## osipov

Английский авианосец "Куин Элизабет". 
Серьезное судно. Что Су-33 , что МиГ-29К смогли бы взлетать с такого корабля без использования газоотбойного щита.
И с посадкой проще. Не скатится в случае обрыва тросов. 
Он не атомный, газотурбинный. Но и такие корабли ВМФ России даже не приснятся в ближайшее время...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Газоотбойный щит - для чего нужен ? Прежде всего - для защиты следующего самолета  или надстройки от струи. Ну чуток тяги он, конечно, добавляет...первые пару метров )). 
И с посадкой....на случай незацепа самолеты цепляются на максимальном безфорсажном режиме. Ну и как тут остановиться в случае чего ? А для обычной посадки (без зацепа) и даже при максимальном ходе корабля эта палуба коротковата.

----------


## Panda-9

И вообще, что делает английский авианосец в реестре Су-33?

----------


## Avia M

> И вообще, что делает английский авианосец в реестре Су-33?


Вероятно, небольшая пропаганда...

----------


## osipov

Дело в том что Китай и Индия которые захотели иметь у себя свой авианосный флот , долгое время рассматривали где приобрести корабли такого класса и какого состояния. Также рассматривали покупку Су-33 (Китай) и МиГ-29К (Индия). В итоге сошлись на советских кораблях "Варяг" и "Адмирал Горшков". 
Им предложения (Индии) вроде поступали от США и Великобритании о продаже старых неатомных авианосцев и самолетов к ним. Но в итоге выбрали МиГ-29К и "Адмирал Горшков". 
Так что теоретическая закупка третьими странами английских авианосцев в целью базирования на них МиГ-29К/Су-33 или его китайского клона вполне была возможна...

----------


## osipov

А сейчас основным палубным самолетом стран Запада будет F-35 разных модификаций. И для английских/итальянских авианосцев тоже.
Только Франция от него сразу отказалась в пользу собственных машин и вообще подвергла этот самолет критике.
Если сравнить F-35 с тем-же Су-33 , то если в чем-то самолет 5-го поколения его превосходит , так это в авионике и электронном оборудовании.
И наверное более ни в чем , в числе подвесок , ни в надежности однодвигательной силовой установки , ни в дальности полета , ни в маневренности.

----------


## osipov

По поводу УПАЗ. МиГ-35 как и МиГ-29К имеет индикатор ИПТ (справа в углу кабины).
Значит УПАЗ могут нести оба этих самолета.

----------


## osipov

Судя по всему без ИПТ никак. Этот индикатор тесно связан с УПАЗ и СТР (в случае с МиГ это КУТР или КТЦ) отсекая клапан подачи топлива.
Вообще вся раздача топлива на УПАЗ идет через этот прибор который есть везде , даже со "Стеклянной кабиной".

----------


## osipov



----------


## osipov

Из РТЭ Т-10К:
Топливная система с обеспечением дозаправки топливом в полете, как в варианте дозаправляемого, так и в варианте заправщика (способен передать в воздухе до 6000 кг топлива при темпе 2000 л/мин).
В систему топливомера-расходомера введена автоматическая выставка перекачанного топлива, что позволяет лётчику сосредоточиться только на пилотировании.

----------


## osipov

Вот для чего и предназначен индикатор ИПТ при наличии УПАЗ.

----------


## Polikarpoff

*osipov*
А нет ли у Вас случайно в РЛЭ/РТЭ схемок боковах пультов?

----------


## osipov

Кое-что есть.
И возможно сами пульты будут скоро в живую...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Да хотелось бы что-нибудь в подобном стиле:

----------


## osipov

Да оно в этом плане мало отличается. Слева только другие пульты САУ/СДУ , справа другой пульт навигационной системы.
Ну и немножко измененные щитки самолетных систем с тумблерами гака , складывания крыльев и др. мелочь.

----------


## osipov

Еще пульт контроля ПК-34 есть.
Оставлен ПУ-184 сер.2;
Добавлен ПУ-342 (включение питания систем ПНК);
Добавлен ПР-340 (изд. САУ-10К);
Добавлен ПУ-337 (вроде навигация);
Добавлен ПУ-365 (изд. СДУ-10К). 

ЩНП-10П , ПКУ7-2 , Н001 , связь оставлены от Т-10.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Да оно в этом плане мало отличается. Слева только другие пульты САУ/СДУ , справа другой пульт навигационной системы.
> Ну и немножко измененные щитки самолетных систем с тумблерами гака , складывания крыльев и др. мелочь.


внешне правые как-то совсем разные

----------


## Avia M

28 июня 2017 г. Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация возобновила производство турбореактивных двигателей АЛ-31Ф серии 3, предназначенных для палубных истребителей Су-33 на Уфимском моторостроительном производственном объединении. Первая партия двигателей уже выпущена и поставлена заказчику, сообщает Lenta.ru с международного военно-морского салона МВМС-2017 в Санкт-Петербурге.

Новые двигатели производятся с учетом доработок, ранее внедренных в серийном производстве на другие моторы семейства АЛ-31Ф. Они предназначены для замены ранее поставленных двигателей серии 3 в ходе ремонта палубных истребителей. Отличием этой модификации АЛ-31Ф является наличие особого режима (ОР), который обеспечивает повышенную тягу при взлете самолета с палубы с полной боевой нагрузкой или при экстренном уходе на второй круг.

----------


## osipov

> 28 июня 2017 г. Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация возобновила производство турбореактивных двигателей АЛ-31Ф серии 3, предназначенных для палубных истребителей Су-33 на Уфимском моторостроительном производственном объединении. Первая партия двигателей уже выпущена и поставлена заказчику, сообщает Lenta.ru с международного военно-морского салона МВМС-2017 в Санкт-Петербурге.
> 
> Новые двигатели производятся с учетом доработок, ранее внедренных в серийном производстве на другие моторы семейства АЛ-31Ф. Они предназначены для замены ранее поставленных двигателей серии 3 в ходе ремонта палубных истребителей. Отличием этой модификации АЛ-31Ф является наличие особого режима (ОР), который обеспечивает повышенную тягу при взлете самолета с палубы с полной боевой нагрузкой или при экстренном уходе на второй круг.


Я не пойму зачем это нужно когда есть АЛ-31Ф-М1 что идет для СМ3 и Су-34. У него тяга еще выше. И Су-33 проходившие ремонт на КнааПО получали такие двигатели.
Зачем возвращаться в прошлое? 
И ведь производить Су-33 не будут. В строю осталось меньше 20 машин активно из которых используют  только половину. И не очень то им еще долго летать.
Для ремонта есть запас подобных движков у МО и изготовителя если обоим так нравится этот двигатель вместо его более современного варианта.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И ведь производить Су-33 не будут. В строю осталось меньше 20 машин активно из которых используют  только половину. И не очень то им еще долго летать.
> Для ремонта есть запас подобных движков у МО


Ну по факту ровно 20 бортов, правда не ясен статус 83-го. По двигателям - несколько лет назад, к сожалению, часть флотского запаса сгорела во время пожара на базе в Луховицком районе

----------


## L39aero

А кто вам сказал про фм-1 и их массовое наличие?))

----------


## osipov

Так была такая информация. И судя по всему ФМ-1 есть. Он давно проходил испытания , еще с начала 00-х.

----------


## L39aero

И фм-2 был))

----------


## Tomcat21

T10K-7

J-15B

----------


## osipov

А №109 в ЛииДБ похоже все эти годы загорал с двигателями. Воздухозаборники то у него были закрыты 3 года назад. 
№79 наверное без двигателей.

----------


## pavek

Cockpit of J-15 J-15 landing with a UPAZ pod 
and J-15 with YJ-83K anti ship missile training model also launch the YJ-83K 
So does the Su-33 with SVP-24 can launch any air to ground missile or air to ship missiles??? Such as Kh-29 or Kh-59,some news says Su-33 with SVP-24 add a LED Monitor in cockpit and can launch Kh-29 or other missiles. But I don't have any photo about cockpit of Su-33 with SVP-24 also I do not know whether the news is true，Can someone help me solve this question????

----------


## osipov

Работа системы дозаправки.

Для приёма топлива в полёте от самолёта-заправщика необходимо выпустить штангу-приёмник топлива. Для этого необходимо установить переключатель "Штанга" в положение "Выпуск". При этом запитывается ЭМК КЭ-53-6 и давление 2ГС через челночный клапан УГ-157 поступает в линию выпуска, открывает шариковый замок убранного положения и штанга выпускается.

При отказе 2ГС, выпустить штангу аварийно переводом переключателя "Авар. выпуск"-"Выкл." в положение "Авар. выпуск", при этом запитывается ЭПК-702800 и пропускает азот из баллона с давлением 200 -15кгс/смчерез челночный клапан УГ-157 в линию выпуска - штанга выпускается. После аварийного выпуска штанга не убирается. Уборка штанги возможна после заруливания самолёта на стоянку и выключения электропитания.

Одновременно с выпуском штанги загорается табло "ВЫПУСК ШТАНГИ", подаётся электропитание на открытие МКПТ-903, который пропускает командное давление на открытие клапанов заправки, открываются ПК 1,2 и ПК 3,4, а ПК 4 подготавливается к открытию и открывается при наличии давления в магистрали заправки 0,8 кгс/см2- сигнал от МСТВ-0,8А. Открывается также МКВ-203А, пропуская давление воздуха на продувку. Забор воздуха производится от тройника за фильтром системы наддува баков. Оставшееся топливо в магистрали до обратного клапана сливается по трубопроводу в верхнюю точку бака №1.

В выпущенном положении штанга становится на замок выпущенного положения, через 1 мин. снимается светосигнал "ВЫПУСК ШТАНГИ". Время выпуска штанги не более 20 сек.и проходит речевая информация "Дозаправка разрешена".

----------


## osipov

После стыковки с конусом-датчиком УПАЗ самолёта-заправщика со штангой-приёмником топливо поступает в магистраль заправки, при этом топливный регулятор ограничивает давление в магистрали не более 6,5кгс/см2, при возрастании давления до 0,15 кгс/см 2срабатывают датчики СПТ-0,15 и в кабине над ИПТ-1 загорается зелёное табло "ЗАПРАВКА" и одновременно выключаются насосы выработки баков №3 и №4 (запитывается ЭМК МКПТ-903 и пропускают давление в отключающие сопла струйных датчиков). Происходит заправка одновременно всех баков: бак № 2 заполняется через ПК 1,2 и эжектор, установленный в баке № 1, бак № 3 – ПК З,4 и эжекторы в магистрали выработки половин бака, бак №4 - через магистраль выработки бака № 4 и через ПК 4.

----------


## osipov

Читаю: Топливная система Т-10К. Электрическая часть.
Сложное очень дело...

----------


## osipov

Во оно как...

Необходимо охранять фонарь от попадания органических растворителей, прямых солнечных лучей, пыли, грязи, механических повреждений и высоких температур. Удалять загрязнения со стёкол можно лишь тканью, не вызывающей электризацию (хлопчатобумажной), смоченной бензином Б -70 или 3...5% раствором нейтрального мыла. После удаления загрязнений, протереть промытой в чистой воде тканью, затем - сухой. Удалять запотевание и ледяной покров со стёкол только струёй теплого воздуха с температурой не выше +50 С.

Для просветления остекления и удаления волосяных царапин и рисок стекло полируется пастой ВИАМ-2 с последующей промывкой тёплой водой. СО-120 не полируется.

Зашкуривать царапины и сколы КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ.

----------


## osipov

Что делать в случае пожелтения или помутнения фонаря из АО-120 не приводится  :Mad: 
Боюсь что ничего не сделать...

----------


## osipov

Заполнителем топливных баков является пенополиуретан. Ресурс – 12 лет.Применение заполнителя обеспечивает взрывобезопасность, препятствует распространению пожара, а также поглощает гидроудар при попадании в бак снаряда.

Пенополиуретан имеет и отрицательные свойства, вытесняет топливо по объёму 3% , по весу 2% и при горении выделяет ядовитый газ с удушающим действием.

----------


## osipov

Т-10К очень сложная машина...

----------


## osipov

Агрегаты системы.

1. .Головка ГПТ-2 штанги приёмника С-6101-500.

Состоит из топливного клапана, подвижной гильзы и защёлок гильзы, "слабого" звена для ограничения нагрузок на элементы конструкции шланги и её крепления к фюзеляжу. Нагрузки ограничены в поперечном направлении силой 925 кг. Головка имеет обратные клапаны, которые препятствуют вытеканию топлива из шланга самолёта-заправщика и из штанги-приёмника при поломке "слабого" звена. Подвижная гильза подпружинена пружиной, упорами в кольцевой выступ корпуса и имеет возможность отходить под воздействием упора в корпусе конуса-датчика и удерживается в открытом положении при продвижении штанги вперёд. На корпусе имеется кольцевая проточка, служащая упором для роликов замка корпуса-датчика.

Вес системы - 252 кг.

2. Штанга-приёмник топлива 11.6160.5.130.000.

Представляет отдельный агрегат, установленный в носовой части фюзеляжа в районе шп.4 и включает в себя выдвигающийся шток, гидроцилиндр и замки убранного и выпущенного положения. К нижней части штанги-приёмника подсоединён трубопровод заправки. Выпуск и уборка штока гидроцилиндра осуществляется давлением 2ГС. Цилиндр установлен внутри штанги. Ход штока составляет 700 мм.Замок выпущенного положения - шариковый, расположен в корпусе штанги. Замок убранного положения расположен внутри гидроцилиндра. Управление замками производится с помощью гидросистемы. Подача жидкости на уборку и выпуск осуществляется через штуцеры, установленные в нижней части штанги, там же установлен штуцер, который соединяет штангу с системой продувки. Вес штанги - 57,7 кг.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Во оно как...
> 
> Необходимо охранять фонарь от попадания органических растворителей, прямых солнечных лучей, пыли, грязи, механических повреждений и высоких температур. .


В ангар и не летать !  :Smile:  
Беда еще в том, что лобовое стекло толстое, испытывает большие нагрузки, и термические на сверхзвуке в т.ч. 
А боковое стекло на 10К-5 мы в Ахтубинске как-то зашлифовывали. Она на улице тогда стояла, был ветер, чехол фонаря расстегнулся и металлическим крючком всю ночь по фонарю колотил. Ничего, и по прозрачности и по прочности допустили дальше летать.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Заполнителем топливных баков является пенополиуретан. Ресурс – 12 лет.Применение заполнителя обеспечивает взрывобезопасность, препятствует распространению пожара, а также поглощает гидроудар при попадании в бак снаряда.


 Классная мочалка для бани, между прочим.

----------


## osipov

> В ангар и не летать !  
> Беда еще в том, что лобовое стекло толстое, испытывает большие нагрузки, и термические на сверхзвуке в т.ч. 
> А боковое стекло на 10К-5 мы в Ахтубинске как-то зашлифовывали. Она на улице тогда стояла, был ветер, чехол фонаря расстегнулся и металлическим крючком всю ночь по фонарю колотил. Ничего, и по прозрачности и по прочности допустили дальше летать.


А в том виде в котором фонарь Т-10К-5 и другие его собратьев сейчас , уже ничего не отполировать ? Там только менять при необходимости ?

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Я уже писал, что "серебро" не лечится. Это - микротрещины в толщине оргстекла, а не поверхностное загрязнение, как кажется со стороны.

----------


## osipov

Т-10К сложная машина в плане оборудования. Чтобы его настроить и проверить нужны специальные стенды. Множество таких. Например САУ-10К отрабатывают на одном стенде , СДУ-10К на другом и так далее. 
Всего этого у Украины вероятно не было , поэтому К-7 так они и не смогли поднять в воздух его. Хотя тризубцы на килях нарисовали.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Не совсем так. 
Тогда ОКБ Сухого, вроде бы, дало запрет не её эксплуатацию всвязи с тем, что на ней не были выполнены какие-то бюллетени. А официальный запрет разработчика нарушить - кто возьмет на себя такую ответственность !

----------


## osipov

> Не совсем так. 
> Тогда ОКБ Сухого, вроде бы, дало запрет не её эксплуатацию всвязи с тем, что на ней не были выполнены какие-то бюллетени. А официальный запрет разработчика нарушить - кто возьмет на себя такую ответственность !


Хотя с помощью Белоруссии можно было все сделать. Ибо разработчик/производитель ПНК-10К , САУ-10К и СДУ-10К - борисовский "Экран". Там и есть все необходимые стенды. И сейчас выпускается названная аппаратура.

----------


## osipov

Т-10К-6 справа. Такой желтый фонарь уже не извести никак ? 
Тут только менять его при восстановлении машины ?

----------


## PPV

> Хотя с помощью Белоруссии можно было все сделать. Ибо разработчик/производитель ПНК-10К , САУ-10К и СДУ-10К - борисовский "Экран". Там и есть все необходимые стенды. И сейчас выпускается названная аппаратура.


Скажите, пожалуйста, на чем основана ваша уверенность в том, что всю эту аппаратуру разработали и делали в Белоруссии? НЯЗ, до сих пор всю эту аппаратуру для всех модификаций Су-27 разрабатывали в Москве, на МНПК "Авионика" (бывший 3-й МПЗ), а делали в Чебоксарах, на заводе "Элара"...

----------


## osipov

> Скажите, пожалуйста, на чем основана ваша уверенность в том, что всю эту аппаратуру разработали и делали в Белоруссии? НЯЗ, до сих пор всю эту аппаратуру для всех модификаций Су-27 разрабатывали в Москве, на МНПК "Авионика" (бывший 3-й МПЗ), а делали в Чебоксарах, на заводе "Элара"...


На том что я общаюсь с представителем завода "Экран". Он мне все сообщил в мелких деталях что разработали , как делали , из чего состоит и децимальные номера.
Для Су-39 , Су-27М и Су-30 (27ПУ) тоже они делали. И режим "Дозаправка" внедрили в ПО.
ПНК-10ПУ, 10У-01
История компании

----------


## osipov

Разрабатывали белорусы совместно с МНПК "Авионика" . А приборы пилотажные и САУ-8 это уже их собственное творение. 
Для Т-10К все делали белорусы.

----------


## PPV

> Разрабатывали белорусы совместно с МНПК "Авионика" . А приборы пилотажные и САУ-8 это уже их собственное творение. 
> Для Т-10К все делали белорусы.


В отношении ПНК, возможно вы правы, но вот к СДУ точно они не имели никакого отношения...

----------


## osipov

> В отношении ПНК, возможно вы правы, но вот к СДУ точно они не имели никакого отношения...


Сложно , сложно сказать. Ибо по части пультов СДУ-10К и ряда блоков продукция "Экрана" .
Я не имею ввиду РМ , ЭГР и другие механизмы входящие в СДУ.
Вот пульты ПР-340 и ПУ-337 , а также ряд коммутационных блоков и тому подобное тоже они делали. 
Просто делали их и все. А разработка видимо с Москвы...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Хотя с помощью Белоруссии можно было все сделать. Ибо разработчик/производитель ПНК-10К , САУ-10К и СДУ-10К - борисовский "Экран". Там и есть все необходимые стенды. И сейчас выпускается названная аппаратура.


Нет, там были какие-то бюллетени с доработками по шасси, кажется, которые на этой машине, естественно, не могли быть выполнены. Может, и еще какие-то косяки.

Так что лечи электронику или не лечи - все равно летать нельзя.  :Smile:

----------


## osipov

Справа , что без двигателей. Это случайно не Т-10К-6 ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Справа , что без двигателей. Это случайно не Т-10К-6 ?


Скорее всего трешка, а слева К2

----------


## osipov



----------


## osipov

Сегодня 16 лет как Т. Апакидзе нет с нами...

----------


## pavek

The difference between the wing of Su-33 and J-15   
  especially hinge of the wing and the flaps   
 when J-15 stand up on the ground ,the flap don't sag as the Su-33 

this photo from Chinese network

----------


## pavek

Вложение 79981Вложение 79982Вложение 79983Вложение 79984 oh   sorry   my network is not so good

----------


## Polikarpoff

> The difference between the wing of Su-33 and J-15   
>   especially hinge of the wing and the flaps   
>  when J-15 stand up on the ground ,the flap don't sag as the Su-33 
> 
> this photo from Chinese network


This is not Su-33, this is T-10K-5 ;)

Look at for serial Su-33:

----------


## pavek

> This is not Su-33, this is T-10K-5 ;)
> 
> Look at for serial Su-33:


Thank you very much for your correction.   emm  the hinge of J-15 looks as same as the serial Su-33

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Thank you very much for your correction.   emm  the hinge of J-15 looks as same as the serial Su-33


This is begun with T-10K-6 (79 blue)

----------


## pavek

> This is begun with T-10K-6 (79 blue)


Oh very thanks.I still have a question would like to ask you 
Does any T-10K prototype plane have the flap connection mechanism as same as the J-15's  , just like this photo

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вчерашний снимок ЛИИ:

Су-27КУБ, Т-10КУБ-0 и Т-10К-2/3/5/6/9 на своих местах.



> Oh very thanks.I still have a question would like to ask you 
> Does any T-10K prototype plane have the flap connection mechanism as same as the J-15's  , just like this photo


From T-10K-6 and higher

----------


## osipov

> Вчерашний снимок ЛИИ:
> 
> Су-27КУБ, Т-10КУБ-0 и Т-10К-2/3/5/6/9 на своих местах.
> 
> From T-10K-6 and higher


А Су-25Т и Су-28 тоже там? (а то разрешения снимка низкое)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А Су-25Т и Су-28 тоже там? (а то разрешения снимка низкое)


Судя по снимку, на их местах стоят какие-то два Т-8

----------


## pavek

> Вчерашний снимок ЛИИ:
> 
> Су-27КУБ, Т-10КУБ-0 и Т-10К-2/3/5/6/9 на своих местах.
> 
> From T-10K-6 and higher


  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Okay  I understand,and thank you again


My friend went to Russia today,I asked him to photographed the T6-1 in Monino and T-50 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> My friend went to Russia today,I asked him to photographed the T6-1 in Monino and


some, my few photos:
PHOTO-JETS: Т6-1, Центральный музей ВВС, Монино

----------


## pavek

> some, my few photos:
> PHOTO-JETS: Т6-1, Центральный музей ВВС, Монино


Great photos,When I read the book about Su-24 published by the EKSMO,and this book says when T6-1 moved to the Monino，this plane not only lost top of the vertical tail，but also remove some other parts about rudder ,my Russian language is very very poor ,I don't know what is it , do you know this thing?????



Just the contents of the screenshot ,I know the mean of the " самолет утратил законцовку киля вместе с антеннами" is lose top of  the vertical tail

but I do not understand the latter part of the sentence " остался с обкорнанным по руль направления оперением", what this mean……，what parts of the rudder have been removed……Can you help me ……Thank you sincerely :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Polikarpoff

so, something:

----------


## pavek

> so, something:


Oh I have to worry about it……But very thanks or спасибо

----------


## pavek

Су-33 с CВП -24 "Гефест"  
Photo from Еще немного информации о CВП -24 "Гефест" на Су-33. : naval_flanker
Emm,Su-33 with SVP-24 looks like can launch missiles such as Kh-29???

----------


## pavek

Emmm which one of this Su-33,it does not ooks like T-10K????

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Emmm which one of this Su-33,looks like T-10K-7?????????


This is the 72 "red", in Severomorsk-3, before transportation to the KnAAPO.
In the background - 64 "red"

----------


## pavek

> This is the 72 "red", in Severomorsk-3, before transportation to the KnAAPO.
> In the background - 64 "red"


okay,thank you very much   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" будет ремонтироваться на 35 СРЗ в Мурманске. https://www.bfm.ru/news/364456

Значит, без сухого дока ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" будет ремонтироваться на 35 СРЗ в Мурманске. https://www.bfm.ru/news/364456
> 
> Значит, без сухого дока ?


Так а разве есть подходящий сухой док? ПД-50 без альтернативы...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Тогда что это за ремонт ? Косметика.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Тогда что это за ремонт ? Косметика.


Котлы, радиоэлектронное оборудование. Котлы уже даже на 35ом засветились.

----------


## osipov

А фонарь на Т-10К и Т-10С (откидная часть и козырек) одинаковы вообще ?
На К-6 фонарь стал почти черным уже...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А фонарь на Т-10К и Т-10С (откидная часть и козырек) одинаковы вообще ?
> На К-6 фонарь стал почти черным уже...


Была информация, что у К повыше, если мне память не изменяет, речь шла где-то о 2 см.

----------


## bakulinks77

Когда-то искали вход в кабину КУБа... Нарыл у себя это...

----------


## osipov

> Когда-то искали вход в кабину КУБа... Нарыл у себя это...


Ну это наверное 2005 год , не раньше. МФИ появились у второго пилота.
И кто-то с боку табличку приклеил "Оплата при выходе". Весело.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Когда-то искали вход в кабину КУБа... Нарыл у себя это...


Спасибо! Как и предполагал, задняя стенка наклонная

----------


## osipov

А КУБ сейчас с какими двигателями ? СУВТ с него сняли ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А КУБ сейчас с какими двигателями ? СУВТ с него сняли ?


С ФП, но не летает уже лет 10...

----------


## Avia M

> 04102● Су-33 №79 (16.09.1993), 279 киап, 23.07.2002–23.04.2005 средний ремонт и дооснащение, в 2008 г. прошёл модернизацию, 11.2008 сдан заказчику. В 2017 г. планируется ремонт на 20 АРЗ;


Прибыл...  https://russianplanes.net/id219842

----------


## Polikarpoff

Кстати, на свежих снимках в викимапии (лето этого года), насчитал аж 18 Су-33 в "Североморск-3":
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
кроме этого, 7 Су-25 (видимо 6 УТГ и 1 обычный), 2 Су-27УБ, 2 Су-30СМ и 16 МиГ-29К/КУБ (один без консолей, видимо 41-й). 
Еще, рядом с ТЭЧ, есть что-то очень похожее на Як-38.

----------


## APKAH

> Кстати, на свежих снимках в викимапии (лето этого года), насчитал аж 18 Су-33 в "Североморск-3"


На снимках с аэродрома Бесовец также замечены Су-33: четыре на "отшибе", один в ТЭЧ:
 
Судя по тому что на аэродроме находятся также 5 Су-34, 4 Су-35С и 56 Су-27/П/УБ/СМ, проводятся стрельбы "Ладога-2017". Судя по количеству и трём "обглоданным" фюзеляжам Су-27 в западной части аэродрома, в Бесовце осуществляется утилизация Су-27  :Confused:  Так как на снимках 2012 г. на аэродроме запечатлены 58 Су-27, плюс надо учитывать что в 2015-2017 добавились Су-27СМ с Дальнего Востока...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На снимках с аэродрома Бесовец также замечены Су-33: четыре на "отшибе", один в ТЭЧ:


30СМ не могут быть?

----------


## Avia M

> На снимках с аэродрома Бесовец также  Су-33: четыре на "отшибе", один в ТЭЧ:


На мой взгляд это Су-34... Отсутствуют белые пятна компасов на "спине".

----------


## Саныч 62

> Судя по количеству и трём "обглоданным" фюзеляжам Су-27 в западной части аэродрома, в Бесовце осуществляется утилизация Су-27


 Фюзеляжей - два. Вроде лодейские. Ещё с тех времён.  На снимке - левые верхние. Якобы третий - это стенка посреди "пятака".

----------


## APKAH

> 30СМ не могут быть?


Камуфляжа у Су-30СМ такого нет. Да и в стрельбах на "Ладоге" в этом году как оказалось ни Су-30СМ, ни Су-33 участия не принимали...



> На мой взгляд это Су-34... Отсутствуют белые пятна компасов на "спине".


Да, именно так. Хотя цвета камуфляжа сверху по моему больше похожи на цвета Су-33, всё же это Су-34 - чёрный цвет спереди фонаря и нет белого пятна компаса...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На мой взгляд это Су-34... Отсутствуют белые пятна компасов на "спине".


Таки да, пригляделся - даже по фонарю видно.



> Хотя цвета камуфляжа сверху по моему больше похожи на цвета Су-33, всё же это Су-34


У гугля цветопередача на наших аэродромах последнее время сильно хромает, а иногда и вовсе напрочь засвечено. Даже такой прикол, по Домодедово у яндекса и гугла снимки одни и те же, но разница в цвете просто дикая.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> На снимках с аэродрома Бесовец также замечены Су-33


Утята это. Носы широченные.

----------


## Avia M

> Утята это. Носы широченные.


Выяснили ранее...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Похоже, еще один "Гефест"?

----------


## Nazar

> Похоже, еще один "Гефест"?


Больше чем за год не смогли ни эмблемы, ни флаги ВМФ нанести?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Больше чем за год не смогли ни эмблемы, ни флаги ВМФ нанести?


Что-то мне подсказывает, что эмблем больше не будет(((...

----------


## Flanker B

> На мой взгляд это Су-34... Отсутствуют белые пятна компасов на "спине". Вложение 81415


это 33-е, прибыли на тренировку для парада ВМФ

----------


## Антон

> Больше чем за год не смогли ни эмблемы, ни флаги ВМФ нанести?





> Что-то мне подсказывает, что эмблем больше не будет(((...


Мне тоже кажется что эмблем больше не будет.  :Mad: 

Из-за "RF" и "ВМФ" места для эмблем эскадрилий больше нет.

----------


## Avia M

> Из-за "RF" и "ВМФ" места для эмблем эскадрилий больше нет.


При желании, всё возможно разместить...

----------


## Sarmatt

Прошу прощения, что в этой теме задаю вопрос, просто остальные неактивные а плодить темы однодневки считаю некрасиво.
Работает ли сигнализация выпуска и уборки воздушного тормозного щитка на Су-33? Есть мнение, что к этой сигнальной лампе даже проводка не подведена.

----------


## osipov

Должно все работать. Комплект УП-52-09А стоит на этой машине.
Складывание консолей крыла, выпуск гака и тормозного щитка.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Работает ли сигнализация выпуска и уборки воздушного тормозного щитка на Су-33? Есть мнение, что к этой сигнальной лампе даже проводка не подведена.


Торможение от щитка ощущается сразу. Плюс вибрация. Как же без сигнализации !

----------


## Sarmatt

С ощущениями при торможении знаком не понаслышке. Просто надо узнать световая сигнализация выпуска/уборки ТЩ на Су-33 работает или нет.

----------


## osipov

Тайна "светофора" на ПОШ.
Система огней захода на посадку ОЗП-1 на самолете Т-10К обеспечивает:
Персонала корабельной службы посадки информацией об угле атаки и параметрах самолета
с помощью внешних световых сигналов.
Состоит из блока сигнального с огнями БС-1 и блока управления БУ-1.

----------


## OKA

> Тайна "светофора" на ПОШ.
> Система огней захода на посадку ОЗП-1 на самолете Т-10К обеспечивает:
> Персонала корабельной службы посадки информацией об угле атаки и параметрах самолета
> с помощью внешних световых сигналов.
> Состоит из блока сигнального с огнями БС-1 и блока управления БУ-1.


Реестр Су-33

Ну, вот и он))

Реестр Су-33

----------


## osipov

Еще один "светофор" но для пилота стоит в кабине на левой части ИЛС-31. Называется индикатор световой ИСМ-1 из комплекта СОС-2-8.
Я тут ранее описывал его.

----------


## osipov

Красивый. Наверное 90-е годы. Поскольку после Геленджик-2000 он встал на прикол в Жуковском и до сих пор там же.

----------


## osipov

Назвать его серийным полноценным истребителем конечно сложно. Он еще не совсем такой был.
А вот №109 уже стал эталоном для серийного производства. 
Правда вот неизвестно какой ресурс планера имели эти машины.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Красивый. Наверное 90-е годы. Поскольку после Геленджик-2000 он встал на прикол в Жуковском и до сих пор там же.


_"13 февраля 1992 г. Су-27К (Т-10К-6) был официально представлен главам оборонных ведомств стран СНГ на выставке авиационной техники на аэродроме Мачулищи в Белоруссии."_

----------


## osipov

Так и догадывался. Обмундирование еще советское...

----------


## Lexa80

В реестре 31368● Су-25УТГ проходит как списанный в 2010г. Но это не так. По ссылке: topwar.ru›91277-279-kiap.html на фото хорошо виден номер. Состояние борта говорит о том, что где-то в 2015г. он прошел КВР. И ещё в журнале "Взлёт" 9/2016г. попалось фото этого борта.. Просьба модераторам исправить реестр.

----------


## Avia M

> А разве есть хоть какие-нибудь сомнения?
> Вложение 52410
> Вложение 52411
> Вложение 52412
> Вложение 52413


На первом и третьем снимках, машина демонстрировавшаяся в Кубинке летом 1993. Соотв., не К-7...(возм. в последующих постах это уже прояснилось?)

----------


## APKAH

> На первом и третьем снимках, машина демонстрировавшаяся в Кубинке летом 1993. Соотв., не К-7...(возм. в последующих постах это уже прояснилось?)


Согласен, это 10К-3, окраска внешнего киля на фотографиях различается. Исправил в реестре.

----------


## Avia M

> Да, у меня тоже написано для 10К-9: 29.05.1993, Кубинка, на земле...


Получается всё же К-3... Место штанги аккуратно заделано и установлен рассекатель перед визиром ОЛС.

----------


## Polikarpoff

К-3 был (и остается) с белым носовым обтекателем, кроме этого, на фоне остальных 10К у него была заметно менее контрастная окраска. Ко всему добавим, что у К-3, 4 и 5 под фарами подсветки были усилительные накладки.

----------


## APKAH

> К-3 был (и остается) с белым носовым обтекателем, кроме этого, на фоне остальных 10К у него была заметно менее контрастная окраска. Ко всему добавим, что у К-3, 4 и 5 под фарами подсветки были усилительные накладки.


Так было же всего два Су-27К без бортового номера - 10К-3 и 10К-7...Тот же борт на фотографии 1992 г. (осень): разве это не К-3? Или К-9 получил бортовой позднее?

Приведите фотографии К-3...надо бы фотографий в первом посте добавить и подкорретировать ссылки с паралая, ныне не существующего...прошу добавлять на ветку, я внесу в первый пост.

----------


## Avia M

> К-3 был (и остается) с белым носовым обтекателем


Я лишь осмеливаюсь утверждать, что на фото одна машина. Дата снимков с вооружением неизвестна, остальные 28-29 мая 1993 года в Кубинке (уже с рассекателем и без видимой штанги)...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вот что у меня в папке с К-3:

----------


## Avia M

Понятно, выходит на фото выше всё же К9 до перекраски.  
А на снимке от Марины?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Понятно, выходит на фото выше всё же К9 до перекраски.  
> А на снимке от Марины?


Однозначно что это машина 2-й серии, а вот какая именно - надо голову поломать (что-то даже не совсем понятно, какого цвета обтекатели)

----------


## Polikarpoff

Похоже что К-4

----------


## Avia M

> Так было же всего два Су-27К без бортового номера...


Кст., наличие б/н по левому борту, отсутствие на правом (К5)...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кст., наличие б/н по левому борту, отсутствие на правом (К5)...


И на К4 слева тоже б/н не было, вот он в ЛИИ на заднем плане:

А тут, похоже, на заднем плане К9 без б/н:

С такой окраской внутренней стороны левого киля только он.

Это вероятнее всего К8 (у других бортоу схожей окраски не нашел), тоже без б/н:

----------


## Avia M

> И на К4 слева тоже б/н не было, вот он в ЛИИ на заднем плане:
> 
> А тут, похоже, на заднем плане К9 без б/н:
> С такой окраской внутренней стороны левого киля только он.


По К4 Вы вероятно имели ввиду отсутствие б/н справа?.
К9 поговаривают сменил камуфляж и приобрёл б/н в 1995 году. А почему изначально машины не имели рассекателя - вопрос
К3 не построен на базе Су-27? Схема окраски аналогична.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> По К4 Вы вероятно имели ввиду отсутствие б/н справа?


да, ошибся, справа имел ввиду



> А почему изначально машины не имели рассекателя - вопрос


вот задумался про него сам. На машинах второй серии его нет на К3 и К4, а на К5 уже есть. Посмотрел имеющиеся у меня фотографии К9 - создается впечатление, что на ранних фото рассекателя нет (или просто не видно?), а начиная с похода 95-96 он есть. По строевым машинам - на всей 4-й серии рассекателя нет, с 5-й серии везде.



> К3 не построен на базе Су-27? Схема окраски аналогична.


нет, это же уже серийная машина.

----------


## Avia M

> К9 - создается впечатление, что на ранних фото рассекателя нет (или просто не видно?), а начиная с похода 95-96 он есть.


До 1993 г. явно отсутствует...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вот тут есть? Я не наблюдаю:

----------


## Avia M

> Вот тут есть? Я не наблюдаю:


Есть, крашеный в цвет...
Прим. как здесь.

----------


## APKAH

Действительно, получается бортовые номера на опытные Су-27К наносились далеко не сразу, причём некоторым машинам только на один борт, а некоторым вообще не наносили...Ссылки фотографий на первой странице исправил, что-то добавил. Но считаю нужно ещё фотографий (по усмотрению форумчан) 90-х годов и желательно с датой, чтобы я сразу вставил в историю борта на первой странице - так будет проце ориентироваться кто есть кто.

----------


## Avia M

> Действительно, получается бортовые номера на опытные Су-27К наносились далеко не сразу...


Вот ещё наблюдение. Менялся "дизайн" б/н. Интересно, вся машина перекрашивалась, вследствие интенсивной эксплуатации? К6 аналогично.

----------


## Avia M

> вот задумался про него сам.


Возможно, из-за смещения визира вправо предполагали, что необходимости в наличии рассекателя не будет. К тому времени на Су-27 устанавливался штатно. Кст., форма по моему неск. отличается...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Возможно, из-за смещения визира вправо предполагали, что необходимости в наличии рассекателя не будет. К тому времени на Су-27 устанавливался штатно. Кст., форма по моему неск. отличается...


На 4-й серии по какой-то причине не устанавливали, да и на Су-35С тоже не ставят.

----------


## Avia M

> ...надо бы фотографий в первом посте добавить...


Приложите из Кубинки. 
По МАКСам статика у меня так получается: К5 - 92,97,01,03,05,07. К9 - 95,99.

----------


## Avia M

> Однозначно что это машина 2-й серии, а вот какая именно - надо голову поломать (что-то даже не совсем понятно, какого цвета обтекатели)


Возможно дата поможет...

----------


## APKAH

> По МАКСам статика у меня так получается: К5 - 92,97,01,03,05,07. К9 - 95,99.


А разве К-5 в 1995 и 1999 годах на МАКСе не выставлялся? А К-9 в 1997?

----------


## Avia M

> А разве К-5 в 1995 и 1999 годах на МАКСе не выставлялся? А К-9 в 1997?


Пытаюсь систематизировать. Даты в инете на одни и те же машины разнятся...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А разве К-5 в 1995 и 1999 годах на МАКСе не выставлялся? А К-9 в 1997?


Верно. По 95-му году не совсем понятно, есть фото и К5 и К9

----------


## Avia M

> Верно. По 95-му году не совсем понятно, есть фото и К5 и К9


Предпочтительно К9 т.к., в Геленджике 1996 на машине по лев. борту Андреевский флаг и б/н по правому. На МАКСе 95 они отсутствуют...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Начиная с 95-го, у Максима Брянского на сайте можно посмотреть:
Aviation photo - 
95 - К-6
97 - К-9
99 - К-6
Кроме сего, Владимир Воробьев сфотографировал К-9 в 95-ом:
https://web.archive.org/web/20130531...s.net/id105348

----------


## Avia M

> Начиная с 95-го, у Максима Брянского на сайте можно посмотреть:
> Aviation photo - 
> 95 - К-6


Почему Вы утверждаете, что К6? Выше приводил фото рядом с Су-35 №305 именно К9...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Почему Вы утверждаете, что К6? Выше приводил фото рядом с Су-35 №305 именно К9...


Виноват... Получается, у К9 в 1995-ом номер был только на левом борту, на правый нанесли уже перед походом.

----------


## Avia M

> Виноват... Получается, у К9 в 1995-ом номер был только на левом борту, на правый нанесли уже перед походом.


Так в посте выше (1207) на то и указывал...

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже что К-4


А на этом снимке? Интересно, что за мероприятие?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А на этом снимке? Интересно, что за мероприятие?


5-ка, Мосаэрошоу-92.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Автор фотки - Сергей Скрынников. Уникальный фотограф был.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> 95 - К-6





> Кроме сего, Владимир Воробьев сфотографировал К-9 в 95-ом


Разве это не одна и таже машина?

----------


## APKAH

> у Максима Брянского на сайте можно посмотреть:


На досуге постараюсь вбить на первую страницу ссылки на фотографии Су-27К с МАКСа.




> Автор фотки - Сергей Скрынников. Уникальный фотограф был.


Знаем, у автора военного фотографа много уникальных фотографий семейства Су-27 тех лет (1988-1992)...




> Разве это не одна и таже машина?


Одна и та же, К-9. Уже несколько раз об этом оговаривалось ранее.

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже, еще один "Гефест"?
> Вложение 81763


Плюсуем?...  https://russianplanes.net/id225560

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Плюсуем?...  https://russianplanes.net/id225560


Может быть, может быть... С друго стороны бы глянуть, для 100% уверенности.

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже что К-4


Подтверждение...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Добавить бы фоток в реестр
Т-10КУБ-0 на стоянке ЛИиДБ:

в ОКБ:
  
и Т-10К-10 в СибНИА:

----------


## osipov

Похож на К-7. Стоит у них где-нибудь в дальнем углу какого-нибудь института или КБ как "Крестный отец" китайской палубной авиации.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Похож на К-7. Стоит у них где-нибудь в дальнем углу какого-нибудь института или КБ как "Крестный отец" китайской палубной авиации.


Резервный ПВД под номером смущает

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 


Снято на ИАПО? Су-30И-5?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Снято на ИАПО? Су-30И-5?


снято в ОКБ Сухого, Москва,  ул. Поликарпова, 23А

----------


## PPV

> ... и Т-10К-10 в СибНИА ...


Вот как: уже 10К-10 появился...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вот как: уже 10К-10 появился...


да уже почти 6 лет этому репортажу...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> в ОКБ:


Снимок сделан летом 2010-го...

----------


## osipov



----------


## APKAH

> Су-27К


Т10К-9, МАКС`95.

Вопрос - когда именно 10К-9 получил бортовой на правый борт - перед походом в 1995 году или уже в дальнем походе (12.1995 – 03.1996)?  :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

> Т10К-9, МАКС`95.
> 
> Вопрос - когда именно 10К-9 получил бортовой на правый борт - перед походом в 1995 году или уже в дальнем походе (12.1995 – 03.1996)?


Наблюдения. Изначально б/н "полужирный", далее Андреевский флаг плюс аналогичный б/н по правому борту (Геленджик 1996). Затем к МАКС 1997, номер "похудел" (с перекраской машины?). Возможно, флаг подсказка...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вопрос - когда именно 10К-9 получил бортовой на правый борт - перед походом в 1995 году или уже в дальнем походе (12.1995 – 03.1996)?


Скорее всего перед. На ранних фото из этого похода, 109 уже с номером, а строевые еще без флага на руле направления.

----------


## Avia M

> 03301● Т10К-6 №79 (п/п 16.12.1990)


 

Возможно пропустил, что за "полоса" перед НЧФ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Возможно пропустил, что за "полоса" перед НЧФ?


Интересно, есть на многих фотографиях, на некоторых только цвет светло-серый.

----------


## Интересующийся

> Интересно, есть на многих фотографиях, на некоторых только цвет светло-серый.


Наверно осталось от первых Су-27. Просмотр изображения ADUzt.jpg

----------


## osipov

У машины №79 два датчика температуры П-104 в носовой части фюзеляжа. Один штатно, другой чуть ниже и ближе к носу. Почему так не знаю.
На 30СМ это повторилось.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> У машины №79 два датчика температуры П-104 в носовой части фюзеляжа. Один штатно, другой чуть ниже и ближе к носу. Почему так не знаю.
> На 30СМ это повторилось.


На К1, К2, К4 и К5 тоже по два

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, есть на многих фотографиях, на некоторых только цвет светло-серый.


Похоже на некий "спойлер"...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Похоже на некий "спойлер"...


Я бы сказал что шина или кабель, идет от рассекателя в вайон ниши топливоприемника.

----------


## Avia M

> Я бы сказал что шина или кабель


Как вариант, но... С возможностями "Суховцев" (реализация доработок), в течение мин. трёх лет не спрятать кабель? По меньшей мере нелогично.
Помогут свидетели, либо фото в большем разрешении.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Как вариант, но... С возможностями "Суховцев" (реализация доработок), в течение мин. трёх лет не спрятать кабель? По меньшей мере нелогично.
> Помогут свидетели, либо фото в большем разрешении.


Ну Микояновцы шину заземления ПВД на 29-ом уже лет 35 спрятать не могут)))) 
А фото в хорошем качестве вряд ли в ближайшее время найдем(((

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже на некий "спойлер"... Вложение 84016


Есть мнение. Машина активно участвовала в программе дозаправок и был "сооружён "спойлер" для защиты фонаря?...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Есть другое мнение. Это распылитель противообледенительной системы фонаря. Она же на них - спиртовая.

----------


## stream

> Есть другое мнение. Это распылитель противообледенительной системы фонаря. Она же на них - спиртовая.


далековато от козырька, набегающим потоком распылит, не?
на Су-34 так

----------


## Avia M

> Есть другое мнение. Это распылитель противообледенительной системы фонаря. Она же на них - спиртовая.


Распылитель там штатный...

----------


## Avia M

> 41271● Су-25УТГ №12 (05.1993), 279 киап, впервые замечен в 1996 г., в мае 2013 г. получил №03...


В августе 2012 на 121 АРЗ. Полагаю проводился ремонт...

----------


## osipov

Остекление фонаря.

Остекление каркаса подвижной части состоит из двух половин цельногнутого остекления, которые крепятся к каркасу аналогично остеклению козырька. Остекление - цельнолитое органическое стекло. Для козырька - марки СО-120, толщиной 12 мм.Для подвижной части - марки Э-2, толщиной 8 мм.

В эксплуатации на остеклении не допускаются следующие дефекты:

-не более 5...6 очагов "серебрения" площадью от 5 до 10 смкаждый;



-более 10очагов "серебрения" площадью до 5 смкаждый;

-более 10 на козырьке и 3-х на подвижной части царапин глубиной до 0,3 мми длиной до 200 мм;

-более 4-х и 2-х соответственно царапин глубиной до 0,1 мми длиной до 500 мм;

-более 5-ти сколов глубиной от 0,5 ммдо 1мм и диаметром до 5 ммна остеклении подвижной части. На остеклении козырька не допускается;

-изменения оптической плотности стекла, мешающие обзору;

-выкрашивание герметика по стыку;

Выход стёкол при контрольном наддуве кабины, более 1 мм- для козырька; более 2 мм- для подвижной части.

----------


## Avia M

05304● Су-33 №60 (19.03.1993), 279 киап, 22.10.2001–23.10.2003 средний ремонт и дооснащение.
04204● Су-33 №76 (15.09.1993), 279 киап, 03.10.2003–14.11.2008 средний ремонт.

----------


## Avia M

> 41271● Су-25УТГ №12 (05.1993), 279 киап, впервые замечен в 1996 г., в мае 2013 г. получил №03


Соотв., (2013.05) закончен ремонт на 121 АРЗ...

----------


## osipov



----------


## Avia M

> 06305● Су-33 №67 (13.07.1993), 279 киап, 11.03.2012–02.11.2013 средний ремонт...


Вероятно 2013...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вероятно 2013...


Если мне склероз не изменяет, то снимок датирован август-сентябрь 2013.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Опаньки, вернули 11 и 12 точки подвески!

----------


## osipov

> Опаньки, вернули 11 и 12 точки подвески!


Ну кто знает какие манипуляции с СУВ проводятся. Возможно и Р-77 планируется...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну кто знает какие манипуляции с СУВ проводятся. Возможно и Р-77 планируется...


Хорошо бы конечно, но это вряд ли, т.к. это уже достаточно сложная модернизация, а эти борта уже давно были на заводе. Скорее всего, дело связано с Сирийским опытом использования "Гефеста".

----------


## cobra_73

Неужто такая мега проблема? Я про адаптацию СУВ под Р-77?

----------


## Red307

> Неужто такая мега проблема? Я про адаптацию СУВ под Р-77?


Полностью использовать характеристики 77 - переделывать весь борт. А что б она в упрощённом режиме пуляла на 40 км, так это расточительство. Р-27ЭР тут не уступает, плюс, мало этих 77х.

Тут вариант - модернизировать 33 до 27СМ3. Они в принципе мало чем отличаются по БРЭО.  Только я не помню, а полном объеме на 27СМ3 Р-77, или тоже урезана.

----------


## cobra_73

Погодите. Так Су-27СМ3(а СМ?) может применять Р-77? Не ясно только в каком объеме? Радиокоррекция уже ведь использовалась с Р-27Р. Не могу только понять почему не использовать бы канал радиокоррекции для Р-277Т с захватом цели на траектории? Ведь сейчас как я понимаю Р-27Т для стрельбы должна захватить цель будучи под Крылом на АКУ? Так?

----------


## ZHeN

вы тут все, конечно же, про 170-1, верно ? а то 77 как бы на украине делали .. :)

----------


## Полешук

20 оставшихся Су-33 моложе тех Су-27, что модернизируют в Су-27СМ3.
И налёт небольшой.

Почему б, действительно, их тоже не модернизировать по программе Су-27СМ3..?
Технология на КнаАПО уже отработана и всё-равно планируют усиливать авиацию на арктическом направлении.

Будем надеяться на благоразумие.
Всё равно Су-57 ещё не скоро...

----------


## cobra_73

> 20 оставшихся Су-33 моложе тех Су-27, что модернизируют в Су-27СМ3.
> И налёт небольшой.
> 
> Почему б, действительно, их тоже не модернизировать по программе Су-27СМ3..?
> Технология на КнаАПО уже отработана и всё-равно планируют усиливать авиацию на арктическом направлении.


Посадки и взлеты с палубы значительно сокращают ресурс самолетов, не так ли?
Хотя конечно модернизация по схеме СМ3 была бы уместна. 
Хотя интересно конечно, у нас вроде нынче около 60(47+12) Су-27см/см3, так у нас программа модернизации Су-27х завершена?

----------


## Red307

> Погодите. Так Су-27СМ3(а СМ?) может применять Р-77? Не ясно только в каком объеме? Радиокоррекция уже ведь использовалась с Р-27Р. Не могу только понять почему не использовать бы канал радиокоррекции для Р-277Т с захватом цели на траектории? Ведь сейчас как я понимаю Р-27Т для стрельбы должна захватить цель будучи под Крылом на АКУ? Так?


Потому что полноценная коррекция 77 - переделанная временная диаграмма работы РЛС. Она совсем не похожа на коррекцию  Р-27
Там нужна модернизация или замена ещё кучи блоков. 

Ракета Р-27ЭТ довольно старая, не думаю, что кто-то заморочится с ее переделкой, плюс переделкой станций на целом ряде самолетов. Проще их так дострелять и забыть.

----------


## ZHeN

Су-33 очень пригодилась бы Х-31А

Су-27СМ3 ведь может её применять ?

----------


## Red307

Су-33 много бы чего пригодилось. Только у МО уже денег нет столько, сколько 8-10 лет назад..

----------


## cobra_73

Не вложили бы стоко бабок во флот с околонулевым выхлопом, толку было бы больше, а деяния командование ВМФ в период 2005-2018 достойны рассмотрения в рамках серии уголовных дел кождое с сотнями томов....

А уж отношения нонешних главкомов ВМФ к своей авиации это отдельная пЭстня.... Я писал про взамоотношения командования группировки войск и сил на Северо-Востоке и 865 ИАП...

----------


## osipov

> Су-33 очень пригодилась бы Х-31А
> 
> Су-27СМ3 ведь может её применять ?


Это очень сложно вопрос. Су-33 может не взлететь с авианосца имея на борту такое тяжелое вооружения. Или заправку придется снизить.
Тоже и с посадкой. Дорогостоящие боеприпасы в воду сбрасывать не айс будет.
Надо РЛЭ смотреть. Там все графики указаны. Возможно нештатное вооружение снизит летные и пилотажные качества машины.

----------


## osipov

> 20 оставшихся Су-33 моложе тех Су-27, что модернизируют в Су-27СМ3.
> И налёт небольшой.
> 
> Почему б, действительно, их тоже не модернизировать по программе Су-27СМ3..?
> Технология на КнаАПО уже отработана и всё-равно планируют усиливать авиацию на арктическом направлении.
> 
> Будем надеяться на благоразумие.
> Всё равно Су-57 ещё не скоро...


На базе Су-33 не мешало бы разработать (раньше) двухместную модификацию по компоновке Су-30СМ. Она бы сочетала функции спарки для подготовки
пилотов Су-33 , функции самолета РЭБ , разведчика и подавления ПВО. Как у американцев.
Все можно было сделать с помощью подвесных контейнеров.

----------


## Red307

> На базе Су-33 не мешало бы разработать (раньше) двухместную модификацию по компоновке Су-30СМ. Она бы сочетала функции спарки для подготовки
> пилотов Су-33 , функции самолета РЭБ , разведчика и подавления ПВО. Как у американцев.
> Все можно было сделать с помощью подвесных контейнеров.


Есть она. Только в Китае))

----------


## cobra_73

КУБ то угробили в свое время

----------


## cobra_73

Фото стоящего в готовности к взлету Су-33 на стартовой позиции с 10 УРВВ я видел.. навскидку вес вооружения будет - ок 2.5 тонн, что в принципе говорит что вариант с 2 ПКР и 4 УРВВ вполне может летать с палубы

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Су-33 очень пригодилась бы Х-31А
> 
> Су-27СМ3 ведь может её применять ?


На Ахтубинском борте была замечена



> Это очень сложно вопрос. Су-33 может не взлететь с авианосца имея на борту такое тяжелое вооружения. Или заправку придется снизить.
> Тоже и с посадкой. Дорогостоящие боеприпасы в воду сбрасывать не айс будет.
> Надо РЛЭ смотреть. Там все графики указаны. Возможно нештатное вооружение снизит летные и пилотажные качества машины.


На испытаниях взлетали без просадки с максимальным взлетным весом 33 тонны с 1 и 2 стартовой (это еще на старых движках), садились с 10-ю УР. 
МиГ-29К на испытаниях садился с ПКРами и КАБами

----------


## Nazar

> КУБ то угробили в свое время


А зачем он в таком виде нужен был? Сейчас есть вполне нормальный и устраивающий всех КУБР.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А зачем он в таком виде нужен был?


Трепа было, что на его основе сделать единую флотскую машину, для замены всего что можно, включая Ту-22М3...

----------


## cobra_73

Да? А чем вам Су-33куб вам не нравится? По мне так интересная машина...

----------


## ZHeN

> Это очень сложно вопрос. Су-33 может не взлететь с авианосца имея на борту такое тяжелое вооружения. Или заправку придется снизить.
> Тоже и с посадкой. Дорогостоящие боеприпасы в воду сбрасывать не айс будет.
> Надо РЛЭ смотреть. Там все графики указаны. Возможно нештатное вооружение снизит летные и пилотажные качества машины.


2хХ-31 - всего лишь 1200кг :)

----------


## Nazar

> Да? А чем вам Су-33куб вам не нравится? По мне так интересная машина...


Одного интереса, для такого корабля как Кузнецов, мало.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 2хХ-31 - всего лишь 1200кг :)


Еще АКУ к ним под 400 кг потянут ;-)

ПС: вообще, логично было бы сделать "единую флотскую машину" на базе Су-30СМ или Су-35С, оборудованную складываемым крылом, гаком и прочим оборудованием, необходимым для посадки на палубу. Ими и заменить все флотские Су-24/27/30СМ/33.

----------


## osipov

> Да? А чем вам Су-33куб вам не нравится? По мне так интересная машина...


Мне кажется что такая компоновка (как Су-34) не годится для палубной машины. Лучше та компоновка что у Су-30СМ. Так поступили в Китае.
Но и у американцев эта компоновка проверенная десятилетиями летной службы палубных истребителей начиная с "Томкэта". 
Речь не идет о серийном производстве. Но 3-4 или хотя-бы пару таких машин в России могли бы сделать. Это было бы не сложно.

----------


## osipov

> Еще АКУ к ним под 400 кг потянут ;-)
> 
> ПС: вообще, логично было бы сделать "единую флотскую машину" на базе Су-30СМ или Су-35С, оборудованную складываемым крылом, гаком и прочим оборудованием, необходимым для посадки на палубу. Ими и заменить все флотские Су-24/27/30СМ/33.


И с ВВС можно эту машину унифицировать максимально. 
Тот-же Е/А-18 идет не только на авианосцы , но и предлагается на экспорт. Австралия их приобрела наверное. 
Если в "сухопутных" истребителях не было бы тормозного парашюта и было бы складывающееся крыло то наверное оно не плохо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Мне кажется что такая компоновка (как Су-34) не годится для палубной машины. Лучше та компоновка что у Су-30СМ. Так поступили в Китае.
> Но и у американцев эта компоновка проверенная десятилетиями летной службы палубных истребителей начиная с "Томкэта".


С Фантома...



> Речь не идет о серийном производстве. Но 3-4 или хотя-бы пару таких машин в России могли бы сделать. Это было бы не сложно.


Безумно дорого. Машина получится практически новая, необходимы опытные образцы и полный цикл испытаний. 




> И с ВВС можно эту машину унифицировать максимально. 
> Тот-же Е/А-18 идет не только на авианосцы , но и предлагается на экспорт. Австралия их приобрела наверное. 
> Если в "сухопутных" истребителях не было бы тормозного парашюта и было бы складывающееся крыло то наверное оно не плохо.


Ф-18 много кто берет, и все идут с палубным "фаршем", но для наших ВКС считаю это перебором. А без парашюта в ВВС совсем плохо будет. А вот для моской авиации - почему бы и нет. Гораздо проще и летный состав переподготовить и машины из другого полка в случае необходимости можно спокойно заимствовать.

----------


## cobra_73

> Мне кажется что такая компоновка (как Су-34) не годится для палубной машины. Лучше та компоновка что у Су-30СМ. Так поступили в Китае.
> Но и у американцев эта компоновка проверенная десятилетиями летной службы палубных истребителей начиная с "Томкэта". 
> .


Интрудер, Викинг....

----------


## cobra_73

> А вот для моской авиации - почему бы и нет. Гораздо проще и летный состав переподготовить и машины из другого полка в случае необходимости можно спокойно заимствовать.


Идея иметь для сухопутного истребителя складывающееся крыло не самая худшая.... С точки зрения имеемой инфраструктуры..

Вообще конечно иметь единый морской ИБ, пусть в двух модификациях - палубной и береговой, однако с миниумом отличий - *идея здравая.*

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Идея иметь для сухопутного истребителя складывающееся крыло не самая худшая.... С точки зрения имеемой инфраструктуры..


В старые ЖБУ влезет, это конечно плюс, но будет заметно выше стоимость и сложнее эксплуатация.




> Вообще конечно иметь единый морской ИБ, пусть в двух модификациях - палубной и береговой, однако с миниумом отличий - *идея здравая.*


Как раз основной смысл в едином истребителе.

----------


## cobra_73

> В старые ЖБУ влезет, это конечно плюс, но будет заметно выше стоимость и сложнее эксплуатация.


Вопрос насколько растет цена?




> Как раз основной смысл в едином истребителе.


Кузин. Никольский. ВМФ СССР 1945-1991. Именно такое и предлагали иметь взамен МРА, ША, ИА ВМФ единый тип боевого самолета. При этом часть полков сидела бы на берегу и соответствующей корабельной подготовки бы не имела. В общем калька с американцев.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вопрос насколько растет цена?


Лямов на 10$ за оморячивание каждого борта...





> Кузин. Никольский. ВМФ СССР 1945-1991. Именно такое и предлагали иметь взамен МРА, ША, ИА ВМФ единый тип боевого самолета. При этом часть полков сидела бы на берегу и соответствующей корабельной подготовки бы не имела. В общем калька с американцев.


Так логично же. Лучших из береговых полков можно отправлять на НИТКУ. Матчасть одинаковая и резерв на случай различных непредвиденных ситуаций.
К слову, аналогично можно и с МиГ-29К/КУБ, только в варианте МиГ-35К/КУБ.

----------


## Nazar

> С Фантома...


Я бы сказал с Тугара, правда он спарка..




> Интрудер, Викинг....


Это совершенно другие машины. Вы бы еще Хоккай вспомнили.))

----------


## cobra_73

> Так логично же.


Не совсем. Чем по АВМА, УДК бить будем? нужны и тяжелые ПКР тож... Ибо бегемотов так просто не потопить....

----------


## osipov

Вот думаю как надо было:
На базе Су-33 создается двухместная машина сочетающая функции учебной , патрульной , ударной , заправочной (УПАЗ) , разведывательной , и подавления ПВО.
Имеет возможность базирования на авианосцах и береговых аэродромах. Такой как Су-33 только двухместный. По примеру эволюции Су-30 из Су-27. 
Заменяет все Су-24 , большую часть старых Су-27 , идет вместо Су-30СМ , усиливает существующие Су-33 в качестве учебного и командного самолета (мини-ДРЛО).
Максимально унифицирован с Су-33.
Собственно говоря вот так. Двухместный вариант Су-33 и одноместный существующий Су-33. Больше флоту ничего не надо. МиГ-29К это уже машины другого класса. Более легкого. А на базе такого совершенного Т-10К грех было не создать универсальный двухместный вариант как палубного так и берегового базирования. Чтобы летчики со всех флотов могли учится посадке на авианосец и тренироваться на НИТКе.
А "оморячивать" Су-30СМ и Су-35 нет смысла и не надо. Там несколько другая аэродинамика и конструкция планера. Внедрение складывающихся крыльев там даже не рассматривается.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вот думаю как надо было:
> На базе Су-33 создается двухместная машина сочетающая функции учебной , патрульной , ударной , заправочной (УПАЗ) , разведывательной , и подавления ПВО.
> Имеет возможность базирования на авианосцах и береговых аэродромах. Такой как Су-33 только двухместный. По примеру эволюции Су-30 из Су-27. 
> ...........
> А "оморячивать" Су-30СМ и Су-35 нет смысла и не надо. Там несколько другая аэродинамика и конструкция планера. Внедрение складывающихся крыльев там даже не рассматривается.


Так собственно и получаем оморяченный Су-30СМ. Добавляем складываемое крыло и стабилизатор, гак, корабельные стойки и лонжероны, к которым они крепятся, двигатели АЛ-31Ф-М, с поворотным соплом. Одна неприятность с Су-30 будет - увеличенные кили в агар не пройдут, а корабельные будут "затеняться" увеличенным гротом и тормозным щитком.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Не совсем. Чем по АВМА, УДК бить будем? нужны и тяжелые ПКР тож... Ибо бегемотов так просто не потопить....


Заменять Ту-22М3 речь не идет.

----------


## osipov

Двигатель ФП может и не подойти палубной машине , там свои особенности взлета при использовании газоотбойного щита. 
Обычные двигатели серии 3 или М-1 будут оптимальны.

----------


## osipov

> Заменять Ту-22М3 речь не идет.


А вот для длительного сопровождения оных , двухместный Су-33 был бы тут очень кстати.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Двигатель ФП может и не подойти палубной машине , там свои особенности взлета при использовании газоотбойного щита. 
> Обычные двигатели серии 3 или М-1 будут оптимальны.


Взлет идет без отклонения вектора, к тому же, на КУБе в ходе модернизации установили ФП, единственный вопрос, были они базовые, или какая-то из модификаций с увеличенной тягой.

----------


## osipov

> Взлет идет без отклонения вектора, к тому же, на КУБе в ходе модернизации установили ФП, единственный вопрос, были они базовые, или какая-то из модификаций с увеличенной тягой.


Без увеличенной тяги (ЧР) не обойтись скорее всего. Этот режим выводится при взлете с палубы. Порядка 12800-13300 кг. на двигатель.

----------


## cobra_73

> Вот думаю как надо было:
> На базе Су-33 создается двухместная машина сочетающая функции учебной , патрульной , ударной , заправочной (УПАЗ) , разведывательной , и подавления ПВО.
> Имеет возможность базирования на авианосцах и береговых аэродромах. Такой как Су-33 только двухместный. По примеру эволюции Су-30 из Су-27. 
> Заменяет все Су-24 , большую часть старых Су-27 , идет вместо Су-30СМ , усиливает существующие Су-33 в качестве учебного и командного самолета (мини-ДРЛО).
> Максимально унифицирован с Су-33.
> Собственно говоря вот так. Двухместный вариант Су-33 и одноместный существующий Су-33. Больше флоту ничего не надо. МиГ-29К это уже машины другого класса. Более легкого. .


Та я как бы согласен с таки подходом. Вопрос в том что решение по МиГ-29 имеет смысл в ровно одном случае если их в ангар можно больше запихать, что под вопросом. А так никакого особого смысла продолжение эпопеи 29-го и в корабельном варианте не имеет. Рационально было возобновить производство Су-33 в модернизированном варианте и подготовить КУБ. Ну а так что имеем то имеем. Феерический бардак. И 2 КИАПа из 36-40 самолетов включая не летающие. Я лично считал что будет Киап из 3х эскадрилий. 1 из Су-33К, 2 на МиГ-29 и звено управления на Су-25утг

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> Опаньки, вернули 11 и 12 точки подвески!
> Вложение 87213Вложение 87214


77/RF-33721?
68/RF-33710

----------


## Антон

А с чего вы взяли что там что-то переделывается? То что раньше не использовали 11 и 12 точки подвески не говорит о  том что их демонтировали с самолётов.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А с чего вы взяли что там что-то переделывается? То что раньше не использовали 11 и 12 точки подвески не говорит о  том что их демонтировали с самолётов.


Такелажных узлов не было, на их месте гладкая ровная обшива, а до ремонта/модернизации были.

----------


## AMCXXL

> 77/RF-33721?
> 68/RF-33710


77/RF-3372*3* ?????

----------


## osipov

Я не знаю что с бортами на КнааПО в 2000-е годы делали. Может какие корректировки в СУВ вносили.
А так у меня в РТЭ четко прописано что груз размещается на 10 точки подвески. И схема. Точки 11 и 12 даже не упоминаются.

----------


## Nazar

> Я не знаю что с бортами на КнааПО в 2000-е годы делали. Может какие корректировки в СУВ вносили.
> А так у меня в РТЭ четко прописано что груз размещается на 10 точки подвески. И схема. Точки 11 и 12 даже не упоминаются.


Вот все 12 точек...это фото середины, конца 90х.

----------


## Avia M

> Такелажных узлов не было, на их месте гладкая ровная обшива, а до ремонта/модернизации были.


Интересно, а какая должна быть обшивка на месте демонтированных узлов?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно, а какая должна быть обшивка на месте демонтированных узлов?


Кучу материалов перерыл - нашел один борт в последнем походе, у которого узлы завинчены заглушками (првда на смог идентифицировать его),  на всех остальных ни намека на следы узлов.

----------


## Avia M

> Кучу материалов перерыл - нашел один борт в последнем походе, у которого узлы завинчены заглушками (првда на смог идентифицировать его),  на всех остальных ни намека на следы узлов.


Желательно в *крайнем*! 
Возможно качество фото не позволяет разглядеть истину. Даже если "заглушки" нештатные, всё равно должны быть заметны.
Отличия по сериям маловероятны. 12 точек 1995 год №65, 77, 81, 83, 84.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Желательно в *крайнем*! 
> Возможно качество фото не позволяет разглядеть истину. Даже если "заглушки" нештатные, всё равно должны быть заметны.
> Отличия по сериям маловероятны. 12 точек 1995 год №65, 77, 81, 83, 84.


Да на всех до ремонта было. А вот что в последнем походе, тут нет:
*77*

*85*+ неизвестный

*88*

неизвестный

а вот этот неизвестный с заглушками:

----------


## Avia M

> а вот этот неизвестный с заглушками:


Видимые "заглушки" весьма странные. На остальных, полагаю разглядеть невозможно.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Видимые "заглушки" весьма странные.


Вроде обычные, на МиГах точно такие же встречал




> На остальных, полагаю разглядеть невозможно.


Там их просто нет. Фотографии - скрины с видео, камера была в движении, но ни единого намека на присутствие заглушек не обнаружено.

----------


## Red307

На обычных су-27 в этом месте что? Разве не такие же "заглушки"?

----------


## Avia M

> ни единого намека на присутствие заглушек не обнаружено.


Две фотки для контраста. 
Придётся звонить в Североморск... :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На обычных су-27 в этом месте что? Разве не такие же "заглушки"?


У обычного Су-27 там ничего нет и быть не должно



> Две фотки для контраста. 
> Придётся звонить в Североморск...


Могу подобных фото по разным бортам много выложить:

Все остальные точки видны, 11 и 12 - пусто.

----------


## Polikarpoff

На 80-ке еще заглушка попалась:

----------


## Polikarpoff

А вот и намек на "оморячивание" Су-30СМ:

----------


## Nazar

> А вот и намек на "оморячивание" Су-30СМ:


Какой это уже по счету макет? ))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Какой это уже по счету макет? ))


Очередной))) Но хоть радует, что мысли в том же направлении, что и у нас идут)

----------


## osipov

А что будет если от планера Су-33 на 18-м шпангоуте отрезать его ГЧФ и пристыковать туда ГЧФ от Су-30СМ ?
Не скрестится ли уж с ежом ?
Как сильно кили Су-30СМ по высоте отличаются от килей одноместного Су-33 ?
Тормозной щиток тогда тоже бы пришлось переделывать...

----------


## L39aero

А ничего, что спарочные кили выше чем у обычного боевого за счет проставки( там с путевой устойчивостью были проблемы), а у 33 го они еще и с пилоткой подрезанной. Голова спарочная вообще очень плохо скажется на пилотажных характеристиках и устойчивости и управляемости, вон КУБ во всех размерах рос, чтобы удержаться на палубе. Су-30см без УВТ, сродни 34ке, его даже м2 уделает.

----------


## osipov

Ну у китайцев что-то получилось. Они ведь создали двухместную машину на базе одноместного Су-33.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Как сильно кили Су-30СМ по высоте отличаются от килей одноместного Су-33 ?


Порядка 80 см

----------


## Rutunda

> Порядка 80 см


420мм на Су-27УБ- такое же на Су-30СМ.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 420мм на Су-27УБ- такое же на Су-30СМ.


По данным производителя, высота Су-30МКИ/СМ - 6,4 м,  Су-33 - 5,7 м. Итого 70 см.

----------


## osipov

Ну это поправимо. Кили заменить на более высокие.
И в ГЧФ доработки и обводы сделать.
А в остальном планер Су-33 останется нетронутым.

----------


## Avia M

> Ну это поправимо. Кили заменить на более высокие.


Под перспективный корабль?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну это поправимо. Кили заменить на более высокие.


В прошлый раз наоборот "подрезать" на 20+ см пришлось...

----------


## osipov

> Под перспективный корабль?


Да хоть для берегового базирования. А тот единственный корабль никогда не был полноценной боевой единицей в смысле как авианосец.
Он больше как учебный. Что будет после модернизации неизвестно.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Да хоть для берегового базирования.


И какой смысл тогда всех этих плясок с бубнами?

----------


## Avia M

> А тот единственный корабль никогда не был полноценной боевой единицей в смысле как авианосец.
> Он больше как учебный. Что будет после модернизации неизвестно.


Известно, станет авианосцем...

----------


## osipov

> Известно, станет авианосцем...


Чтобы стать полноценным авианосцем надо иметь на борту как минимум пару палубных самолетов ДРЛО и РЭБ что могли быть сделаны на базе двухместного Су-33.
Ведь корабельные средства слежения не обладают радиусом больше 400-500 км. до радиогоризонта , а радиус действия авиации может быть в 2-3 раза дальше в океане. Нужен самолет обнаружения и управления.

----------


## osipov

> И какой смысл тогда всех этих плясок с бубнами?


Унификация...

----------


## cobra_73

> Чтобы стать полноценным авианосцем надо иметь на борту как минимум пару палубных самолетов ДРЛО и РЭБ что могли быть сделаны на базе двухместного Су-33.
> Ведь корабельные средства слежения не обладают радиусом больше 400-500 км. до радиогоризонта , а радиус действия авиации может быть в 2-3 раза дальше в океане. Нужен самолет обнаружения и управления.


Может таки разумнее беспилотный дирижабль РЭР и ДРЛО?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Чтобы стать полноценным авианосцем надо иметь на борту как минимум пару палубных самолетов ДРЛО и РЭБ что могли быть сделаны на базе двухместного Су-33.
> Ведь корабельные средства слежения не обладают радиусом больше 400-500 км. до радиогоризонта , а радиус действия авиации может быть в 2-3 раза дальше в океане. Нужен самолет обнаружения и управления.


Есть вертушки ДРЛО



> Унификация...


Унификация чего с чем?

----------


## cobra_73

> Чтобы стать полноценным авианосцем надо иметь на борту как минимум пару палубных самолетов ДРЛО и РЭБ что могли быть сделаны на базе двухместного Су-33.
> Ведь корабельные средства слежения не обладают радиусом больше 400-500 км. до радиогоризонта , а радиус действия авиации может быть в 2-3 раза дальше в океане. Нужен самолет обнаружения и управления.


Может таки разумнее беспилотный дирижабль РЭР и ДРЛО?

----------


## osipov

> Есть вертушки ДРЛО
> 
> Унификация чего с чем?


Какой радиус действия у вертолетов Ка-31 и потолок ?

Унификация ИА берегового и корабельного базирования. Вместо Су-30СМ.

----------


## Avia M

> ...могли быть сделаны...


Всё сделаем, в дальней перспективе...
Макеты представлены, приоритеты выверены.

----------


## Avia M

> 13139● Т8УТГ-1 №08 (25.02.1988)... На 20?? Замечен в цеху 121 АРЗ;


2004. Сентябрь.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Какой радиус действия у вертолетов Ка-31 и потолок ?
> 
> Унификация ИА берегового и корабельного базирования. Вместо Су-30СМ.


Он же в ангар по килям не пролезает.

----------


## osipov

Речь идет об этих проставках поднимающих высоту килей ?
А так в целом кили Су-27 и 27УБ идентичны ?

----------


## L39aero

Так нифига себе, 80см поднятие и глпаное по необходимости обемпечить путевую устойчивость. Голова там сильно мешает, просто так не скинуть их.

----------


## osipov

Двухместный китаец. Так смотрится ничего...

----------


## osipov

Насколько китайцы высоту килей подняли сложно судить. Но по "пилоткам" они ниже чем на 30СМ.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Насколько китайцы высоту килей подняли сложно судить. Но по "пилоткам" они ниже чем на 30СМ.


У китайца и кабина с ГЧФ другие (ниже).

----------


## osipov

> У китайца и кабина с ГЧФ другие (ниже).


Что-то по типу Су-30МКК кабина ниже ?
Как это на обзор при посадке на палубу влияет ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 41147● Су-25УТГ №нет (1992?), КБ Сухого, задействован в отработке перспективных программ по тематике палубной модификации Су-25. На 2018 г. находится в отстойнике 121 АРЗ


41*41*7, если верить надписи на фотографии

----------


## AndyK

> 41*41*7, если верить надписи на фотографии


Запись в реестре ошибочная из-за опечатки см. http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/1...72/#post166590

----------


## osipov

Скорее всего (из надежных источников) жуковские Т-10К-5 , Т-10К-6 и Т-10К-9 принадлежат Министерству обороны.
Техника для проведения ГСИ заказывалась и оплачивалась военным ведомством а не ОКБ или МАПом. 
Вот такие дела.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Скорее всего (из надежных источников) жуковские Т-10К-5 , Т-10К-6 и Т-10К-9 принадлежат Министерству обороны.
> Техника для проведения ГСИ заказывалась и оплачивалась военным ведомством а не ОКБ или МАПом. 
> Вот такие дела.


По логике - да, были же они в 100-ом полку. Но по факту находятся на стоянке ЛИиДБ Сухого, К-4 Суховцы перепилили в КУБ, а К-6 и К-9 стали для него донорами.

----------


## osipov

> По логике - да, были же они в 100-ом полку. Но по факту находятся на стоянке ЛИиДБ Сухого, К-4 Суховцы перепилили в КУБ, а К-6 и К-9 стали для него донорами.


Су-25Т №10 тоже находится на стоянке ЛииДБ но принадлежит военным. Вот такой расклад.

----------


## osipov

ПД-50 навернулся...

----------


## Fencer

> 02502● Т10К-4 №59 (п/п 30.08.1990), в феврале 1992 г. перебазирован в Москву, в 1992-1993 годах участвовал в проведении программы СГИ (1 2 10.1993), с октября 1993 г. простаивал вплоть до 01.09.1995, когда его перегнали на КнААПО для выполнения доработок по программе Т10КУБ, ГЧФ «вырезали» и в последствии передали как учебное пособие в Комсомольский политехникум, оставшуюся часть в 1995–1999 годах переоборудовали в опытный Т10КУБ-1, (п/п 29.04.1999 – В.Г. Пугачёв и С.Н. Мельников).[/COLOR]


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id240339

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id240339


Снято 21.06.2012 года.

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id240339


Источник https://pp.userapi.com/c831309/v8313...dAuV7-G4h8.jpg

----------


## bakulinks77

> Источник https://pp.userapi.com/c831309/v8313...dAuV7-G4h8.jpg


Это децимальный номер накладки)

----------


## Avia M

Есть повод!...  :Cool:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Есть повод!...


Су-33 на 20 АРЗ, и?

----------


## Djoker

> *На Северном флоте самолётам Су-33 присвоены почетные имена «Тимур Апакидзе» и «Феоктист Матковский»*
> 
> Сегодня на военном аэродроме в гарнизоне палубных лётчиков Северного флота Североморск-3 состоялась церемония присвоения почётных имен летчиков самолётам Су-33. Торжественная церемония была приурочена к празднованию 45-й годовщины со дня образования корабельного истребительного Краснознаменного Смоленского авиационного полка имени дважды Героя Советского Союза Бориса Феоктистовича Сафонова.
> 
> Со знаменательным событием морских лётчиков поздравил командующий Краснознаменным Северным флотом адмирал Николай Евменов. Он отметил, что «имена Тимура Апакидзе и Феоктиста Матковского – это история и гордость российской палубной авиации». Командующий Северным флотом подчеркнул, что «по печальному стечению обстоятельств жизни этих лётчиков оборвались за штурвалами самолётов, и сегодня создается уникальная возможность вернуться в небо их именам».
> 
> В церемонии присвоения самолётам имен летчиков также принял участие начальник морской авиации ВМФ России генерал-майор Игорь Кожин, который поздравил присутствующих с этой знаковой датой от имени главнокомандующего Военно-Морским Флотом России адмирала Владимира Королева.
> 
> На аэродроме также присутствовали ветераны морской авиации, родные и близкие прославленных летчиков, их сослуживцы, юнармейцы.
> ...










https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2206358@egNews

----------


## Мотылёк

Новофёдоровка. Саки. Июнь 2018.

----------


## Flanker B

на мой взгляд,выбранный шрифт с героями смотрится не очень, я бы обратился за помощью к известному товарищу, который выполнил подобную задачу для Канска

----------


## AndyK

> на мой взгляд,выбранный шрифт с героями смотрится не очень, я бы обратился за помощью к известному товарищу, который выполнил подобную задачу для Канска


Шрифт именных надписей на с-тах регламентируется тем же новым положением, что и б/н, опознавательные и учетные знаки.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Таким шрифтом и на Ту-95МС уже некоторые города переписали, и Су-34 имени Олега Пешкова переделали.

----------


## Flanker B

> Шрифт именных надписей на с-тах регламентируется тем же новым положением, что и б/н, опознавательные и учетные знаки.


 у автора того регламента напрочь отсутствует художественный вкус

----------


## L39aero

И любовь к авиации и гармонии в целом.

----------


## AndyK

> Таким шрифтом и на Ту-95МС уже некоторые города переписали, и Су-34 имени Олега Пешкова переделали.


Точно так. Шрифт тот же, что знак принадлежности ВС ВКС.

----------


## AndyK

> у автора того регламента напрочь отсутствует художественный вкус


Предполагаю, что разработчиков это меньше всего волновало...

----------


## Fencer

> 05304● Су-33 №60 (19.03.1993), 279 киап, 22.10.2001–23.10.2003 средний ремонт и дооснащение, 06.2015 начат ремонт на 20 АРЗ. Налёт на момент начала ремонта СНЭ/ППР – 640/389 ч, 1235,6/743,2 применений (1 зацеп=2 экв. применения, 1 посадка на БВПП=1 экв. применение, 1 касание палубы = 0,4 экв. применения). В октябре 2016 г. закончен ремонт на 20 АРЗ (первый отремонтированный борт этого типа на заводе), получил RF-33705 =11.2017–в полёте


https://www.hibiny.com/news/archive/180829/#4

----------


## Avia M

> на мой взгляд,выбранный шрифт с героями смотрится не очень, я бы обратился за помощью к известному товарищу, который выполнил подобную задачу для Канска


Есть мнение, что канские тоже обретут "выбранный шрифт"...

----------


## AndyK

> Есть мнение, что канские тоже обретут "выбранный шрифт"...


Так приказ касается всех...

----------


## Avia M

> Так приказ касается всех...


Хотелось бы исключений! :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> 09301● Су-33 №88 (02.10.1997), 279 киап, 05.09.2005 обрыва троса при зацепе, 20.04.2012–27.12.2013 средний ремонт, в документах указывается как «09501», 21.02.2014 перелёт после ремонта в Североморск-3, 02.2014 полёты в Ейске =07.2016–в полёте


https://www.hibiny.com/news/archive/180829/#2
https://ok.ru/group/48818199134270/a...6/871496560446

----------


## AndyK

> Хотелось бы исключений!


Это не по-армейски :Smile:  "В армии все должно быть параллельно и перпендикулярно. А что не параллельно и не перпендикулярно - то валяется." (с) х/ф ДМБ

----------


## Avia M

> 41193● Су-25УТГ №09 (04.1992), 279 киап, катастрофа 27.11.1992


Незадолго...  https://vk.com/video166373_167604967

----------


## Avia M

По неподтверждённой информации, К5 "продолжит карьеру" в новом статусе. Появится больше (возможно) шансов лицезреть машину.
Хочется верить.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> По неподтверждённой информации, К5 "продолжит карьеру" в новом статусе. Появится больше (возможно) шансов лицезреть машину.
> Хочется верить.


Полетит ??

----------


## Avia M

> Полетит ??


Увы. Нет конечно.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Увы. Нет конечно.


Ну мало ли, все-таки в приличном состоянии столько времени держали. 
В музей аль на памятник?

----------


## Avia M

> Ну мало ли, все-таки в приличном состоянии столько времени держали. 
> В музей аль на памятник?


Если я правильно понимаю, то состояние приличное внешне, так сказать. Да и какой смысл поднимать, имеются Су-33 "на ходу".
По второму вопросу подробностей не имею, полагаю ситуация прояснится в году грядущем, к юбилею...
Кст., интересно почему на "Армиях" данный тип не присутствует? Ведь дорабатывается, воюет, соотв. повод есть.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Если я правильно понимаю, то состояние приличное внешне, так сказать. Да и какой смысл поднимать, имеются Су-33 "на ходу"


Ну как бы далеко не всегда и далеко не для всего можно машину в полку "одолжить". По состоянию - Лебедев пару лет назад говорил, что за ним и за КУБом следят.



> По второму вопросу подробностей не имею, полагаю ситуация прояснится в году грядущем, к юбилею...


Посадки?



> К ст., интересно почему на "Армиях" данный тип не присутствует? Ведь дорабатывается, воюет, соотв. повод есть.


Да и на МАКСах уже давно не гость...

----------


## Avia M

> Посадки?


Не только, и взлёта!




> что за ним и за КУБом следят.


Возможно он имел ввиду СБ? :Smile:  Если серьёзно, следить понятие растяжимое.




> Да и на МАКСах уже давно не гость...


О том и речь. С удовольствием разглядел бы строевую машину.

----------


## osipov

А по К-6 и К-9 какие планы есть ?

----------


## osipov

Судя по всему вся эта техника принадлежит не ОКБ , а МО. Просто я как упоминал обращался в "ШС" по поводу Су-25Т что "живет" по соседству с конца 90-х годов.
И мне дали такой ответ. 
Хотите тот самолет - обращайтесь в МО. Так ответили.
А я даже и не знаю к кому там обращаться , так как техника давно забыта и программа умерла. Но числится на балансе МО.

----------


## osipov

Безусловно все эти машины можно поставить на крыло есть есть в этом необходимость.
А то подумал что вместо утонувшего 67 готовят К-5 на замену...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А по К-6 и К-9 какие планы есть ?


Они в совсем плачевном состоянии, думаю сгнили уже совсем...

----------


## osipov

Ну К-6 еще в неплохом состоянии просматривался года два назад. Только помутнение фонаря. Но это и на К-5 тоже есть.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну К-6 еще в неплохом состоянии просматривался года два назад. Только помутнение фонаря.


Судя по снимкам 14-го года, уже тоже был без левого киля.

----------


## osipov

Да вроде целый он был. Это К-9 без киля. Но это было связано с восстановлением КУБ.
А от К-6 киль никому наверное не нужен.

----------


## Avia M

> Безусловно все эти машины можно поставить на крыло


Полно Вам! Разе оставив от них только шильдик? :Confused:  Полагаю, они свою задачу в небе выполнили достойно...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Да вроде целый он был. Это К-9 без киля. Но это было связано с восстановлением КУБ.
> А от К-6 киль никому наверное не нужен.


На фото 2014 было видно две машины без одного киля, К9 и еще один, номер которого не видно. При этом К3 там же с двумя килями. Методом исключения получается К6

----------


## Polikarpoff

Собственно, девятка с одним килем:

Она же за Су-15

На заднем плане видны К3 и нос (без конуса) от К2, они же с другого ракурса за Су-47:

Трешка с двумя килями, двушка вообще без килей.
А вот (за Су-15) еще одна корабелка, с одним килем:

Методом исключений - шестерка.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Полистал еще имеющиеся фотки из ЛИИ, похоже что с одним килем все-таки К3, а не К6, вот по этой фотке видно:

На заднем плане две корабелки, ближняя К6, за ней без б/н, стало быть К3, у него у основания "пилотки" на киле видна черная полоса, тут такая же:

----------


## osipov

Я где-то выкладывал другое более свежее фото , там К-6 с двумя килями...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Я где-то выкладывал другое более свежее фото , там К-6 с двумя килями...


Нормальной фотки свежее 2006-го что-то не попадалось.

----------


## osipov

Выкладывал. Вроде в ветке Су-25Т.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Выкладывал. Вроде в ветке Су-25Т.


Точно, и есть же у меня такая же. Ну теперь все окончательно ясно, какой борт где находится. Нашелся бы еще добрый человек, который отснял бы их, а то все там щелкают исключительно Су-47 и Су-15, а нам гадать, что там за ними стоит((((....
Короче, если у кого будет легальная возможность, то очень интересны К2 и К3!

----------


## osipov

Там не разрешают фотографировать и попасть туда очень сложно. Надо много согласований. Мне К-6 интересен очень.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Из соседней ветки

Ремонтный цех одного авиазавода — В Поисках Неизвестного | Unexplored World

----------


## Avia M

> Из соседней ветки


И ранее "светился"... 




> 20.03.2015 замечен на 20 АРЗ в ожидании ремонта. В 2016 г. планируется ремонт.


Фотки как раз 2016 года.

----------


## Avia M

> «Первый этап модернизации выполнен, и сейчас готовимся к проведению второго, после которого будет увеличена мощность двигателя, улучшена системы обнаружения и т. д. Су-33 станет по-настоящему многоцелевым»


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...10119-lb54.htm

Модернизация двигателя или замена?

----------


## Rus_Knights

Фото "Фланкеров" КНР в Combat Aircraft 2019-03:

J-15S - б/н PLAAF 561:


Также отмечены J-15  б/н PLA 551, J-15T б/н PLA 571.

----------


## osipov

И мы такой двухместный могли сделать. Давно сделать. Даже на основе тех жуковских машин.

----------


## Nazar

> И мы такой двухместный могли сделать. Давно сделать. Даже на основе тех жуковских машин.


Ну могли и сделали, это две разные разницы...Да и путем мы немного другим пошли, во времена КУБа..
Всегда мне это интересно было...Глупые американцы со столетней историей палубной авиации выбрали тандем, нам же надо было идти другим, тернистым путем...Китайцы видимо тоже туповаты.

----------


## osipov

> Ну могли и сделали, это две разные разницы...Да и путем мы немного другим пошли, во времена КУБа..
> Всегда мне это интересно было...Глупые американцы со столетней историей палубной авиации выбрали тандем, нам же надо было идти другим, тернистым путем...Китайцы видимо тоже туповаты.


Тут ведь речь идет не об учебно-боевой машине , ни о фронтовом бомбардировщике , а об многофункциональном истребителе/разведчике/танкере.
И тандем был бы предпочтительней.
А по КУБу история мутная немного. Может его как раз для экспорта в Поднебесную и сделали...

----------


## Nazar

> Тут ведь речь идет не об учебно-боевой машине , ни о фронтовом бомбардировщике , а об многофункциональном истребителе/разведчике/танкере.
> И тандем был бы предпочтительней.
> А по КУБу история мутная немного. Может его как раз для экспорта в Поднебесную и сделали...


ну так не было у нас такого самолета, даже проекта не было, уперлись в КУБ и в итоге и его бросили..

----------


## osipov

А китайцы УПАЗ могут нести ?

----------


## Nazar

> А китайцы УПАЗ могут нести ?


Могут...

----------


## osipov

Ничего так машинка...
Вот насколько они кили подняли в отличии от обычного J-15 и Су-33 ?

----------


## osipov

Хотя не факт что без помощи России они его создали.
Ведь если нет технологии производства Су-27 то как производить Су-33 и тем более что-то новое создавать на его платформе ?

----------


## osipov

В нашем ЗШ-7АПН и КМ-35М летают китайцы.
И кресло по ходу наше. А вот ИЛС ихний. 
Можно все на Украину валить , но все-таки если если не можешь делать Су-27 и не имеешь агрегатов к нему то как можно что-то больше ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ничего так машинка...
> Вот насколько они кили подняли в отличии от обычного J-15 и Су-33 ?


На вид ничего не поднимали



> Хотя не факт что без помощи России они его создали.
> Ведь если нет технологии производства Су-27 то как производить Су-33 и тем более что-то новое создавать на его платформе ?


J-11/15/16 освоили полный цикл, от чего же немного не совместить ГЧФ?

----------


## osipov

> На вид ничего не поднимали
> 
> J-11/15/16 освоили полный цикл, от чего же немного не совместить ГЧФ?


Так я про то и говорю, если есть технология производства базовой версии Т-10 что получена от России еще в начале 90-х , то естественно можно и другую технику производить (создавать) на его платформе.

----------


## osipov

Насколько китайцы кили подняли на двухместной машине по сравнению с одноместным вариантом ?
Или там только ГЧФ другая , а так все одинаково ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Насколько китайцы кили подняли на двухместной машине по сравнению с одноместным вариантом ?
> Или там только ГЧФ другая , а так все одинаково ?


См.   выше



> На вид ничего не поднимали

----------


## osipov

А как тогда с управляемостью и аэродинамикой ? Если сравнить с Су-27УБК и Су-30МКК что китайцы имеют доступ.

----------


## Avia M

Морячки в кадре мелькают и снимать разрешили...

https://youtu.be/mlzfdOhlhk8

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Морячки в кадре мелькают и снимать разрешили...
> 
> https://youtu.be/mlzfdOhlhk8


Будут "слайды"?

----------


## Red307

> Морячки в кадре мелькают и снимать разрешили...
> 
> https://youtu.be/mlzfdOhlhk8


Историки могут меня поправить, но почему-то у меня отложилось в памяти, что "создатель" и "первый исполнитель" "кобры" вовсе не Пугачев. Кажется Волк.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Историки могут меня поправить, но почему-то у меня отложилось в памяти, что "создатель" и "первый исполнитель" "кобры" вовсе не Пугачев. Кажется Волк.


У Волка она можно сказать случайно получилась, емнип из-за ошибки вышел на запредельный угол атаки. Потом показал это Пугачеву.

----------


## Avia M

> Будут "слайды"?


Увы. Я о "Звезде". Когда довелось посетить данную площадку, говорили съёмка запрещена. Оказывается исключения имеются.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Увы. Я о "Звезде". Когда довелось посетить данную площадку, говорили съёмка запрещена. Оказывается исключения имеются.


Так фото вроде с площадки не мало, студентам даже свободно снимать разрешели. Только все почему-то поголовно щелкали Беркута и Су-15...

----------


## Avia M

> Так фото вроде с площадки не мало, студентам даже свободно снимать разрешели. Только все почему-то поголовно щелкали Беркута и Су-15...


Я озвучил сказанное при инструктаже. Снимал штатный фотограф, студентам не разрешали. "Беркут" специально ставят на определённое место для показа.
По всем фото, коих не мало, пояснить не могу. Суть запретов - в кадр может попасть нечто секретное...

----------


## Red307

> У Волка она можно сказать случайно получилась, емнип из-за ошибки вышел на запредельный угол атаки. Потом показал это Пугачеву.


Там не то что "показал". На земле просчитали скорости и т.п., а потом Пугачев начал отрабатывать. Сначала на высоте, потом ниже и ниже.

----------


## osipov

№69 засветился ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> №69 засветился ?


И КУБ чуток.

----------


## osipov

А К-9 где-то там тоже должен быть по идеи ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А К-9 где-то там тоже должен быть по идеи ?


Либо напротив стоит, либо на другой стоянке.

----------


## Avia M

> Либо напротив стоит, либо на другой стоянке.


Ныне на форуме "тяжко" :Smile: . Сообщения не отправляются...
Набирал, "машина на другой стоянке, "экскурсии" туда не практикуются".

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ныне на форуме "тяжко". Сообщения не отправляются...
> Набирал, "машина на другой стоянке, "экскурсии" туда не практикуются".


Лебедев со студентами на обеих стоянках несколько лет назад снимал

----------


## Avia M

> Лебедев со студентами на обеих стоянках несколько лет назад снимал


Возможно, уточню детали. Режим с тех пор изменился. Помните обсуждали "входную дверь" в кабину КУБа? Было огромное желание запечатлеть на фото. Увы...

----------


## osipov

А К-6 на другой стоянке с помутневшим фонарем до сих пор ?
На каких-то спутниковых фото он вроде без носового конуса был.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А К-6 на другой стоянке с помутневшим фонарем до сих пор ?
> На каких-то спутниковых фото он вроде без носового конуса был.


Хрен его знает. На последнем гугле в одном ряду стоят К5, КУБ и еще какой-то палубный, но на видео Звезды на его месте уже 27СМК

----------


## osipov

Это наверное К-9 был.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Это наверное К-9 был.


Скорее всего. 2, 3 и 6 вроде на прежних местах стоят.

----------


## Avia M

Однажды зимой...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Однажды зимой...


Это 88 так приложили?

----------


## Avia M

> Это 88 так приложили?


Судя по всему...

----------


## Avia M

> Хрен его знает. На последнем гугле в одном ряду стоят К5, КУБ и еще какой-то палубный, но на видео Звезды на его месте уже 27СМК


Возможно фотография поможет? 

Кст., видео более раннее, чем гугл последний...

----------


## stream

октябрь 2018

----------


## osipov

А для наших или для китайцев (при доработке механизации крыла) создание двухместного варианта Су-33 без ПГО на базе Су-27УБ (Су-30МКК) оказалось невозможным по причине недостаточной несущей поверхности крыла для укороченного взлета или такой вариант не рассматривали просто ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> или такой вариант не рассматривали просто ?



..........

----------


## Polikarpoff

На соседнем форуме КУБ выложили со сложенным крылом и подвеской:
КУБ

----------


## Гравилётчик

> На соседнем форуме КУБ выложили со сложенным крылом и подвеской:
> КУБ


Показали бы его ещё хоть раз в статике на МАКСе, а...

----------


## Avia M

> На соседнем форуме КУБ выложили со сложенным крылом и подвеской:


Шарнир (правильно?) складывания иной, относительно боевого...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Еще выложили кучу фото КУБа
Там же:



> К-5 станет памятником на территории КБ на Ходынке.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Шарнир (правильно?) складывания иной, относительно боевого...


Там же и крыло совершенно другое

----------


## Avia M

> Там же и крыло совершенно другое


Понятно, я о механизме складывания...
Кст., чем кардинально иное, кроме геометрии?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Понятно, я о механизме складывания...
> Кст., чем кардинально иное, кроме геометрии?


Главное - линия складывания уехала, проходит между элероном и закрылком (а не по середине закрылка), что уже само по себе позволяет несколько упростить механизм.

----------


## Avia M

> По неподтверждённой информации, К5 "продолжит карьеру" в новом статусе. Появится больше (возможно) шансов лицезреть машину.
> Хочется верить.


К-5 станет памятником на территории КБ на Ходынке.

После огласки, обратного пути нет! :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> Главное - линия складывания уехала, проходит между элероном и закрылком (а не по середине закрылка), что уже само по себе бозволяет несколько упростить механизм.


Линию иную приметил.
Упростить механизм? Возможно, главное надёжность. В теории, чем ближе к краю консоли, тем меньше нагрузка на шарнир? При прочих равных...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Линию иную приметил.
> Упростить механизм? Возможно, главное надёжность. В теории, чем ближе к краю консоли, тем меньше нагрузка на шарнир? При прочих равных...


Так линия складывания у обычного Су-33 стала следствием погони за габаритами МиГа. Пришлось тогда заметно усложнять конструкцию, чтоб Сушек в ангар влезало не меньше, чем МиГов. А с КУБом такой погони уже не было.

----------


## Avia M

> Так линия складывания у обычного Су-33 стала следствием погони за габаритами МиГа. Пришлось тогда заметно усложнять конструкцию, чтоб Сушек в ангар влезало не меньше, чем МиГов. А с КУБом такой погони уже не было.


Понятно. Возросшая масса, возможно тоже повлияла на компоновку...
А китайских товарищей устраивали такие габариты в сложенном состоянии?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Китайцы за копейки получили почти готовый палубный самолет...

----------


## osipov

> К-5 станет памятником на территории КБ на Ходынке.
> 
> После огласки, обратного пути нет!


Это хорошо. Надеюсь кроме меня найдутся еще энтузиасты что сумеют сохранить и другие уникальные машины находящиеся в Жуковском.
И не забываем про еще одну такую стоянку в ГЛИЦ. Там тоже много интересного. И первый Су-25Т , и первые Су-34.

----------


## Avia M

> Китайцы за копейки получили почти готовый палубный самолет...


Я конкретно о КУБ...

----------


## Polikarpoff

80-ка "потрошеная" попалась:

----------


## osipov

Так это фото далеко не свежее.

----------


## Avia M

Свежее. "Морской Ас 2019". 

P.S. Отстаем, на дворе июнь 2019... :Confused: 




> Корректировки и дополнения приветствуются! Страница обновляется по мере поступления новых данных!
> Последний раз редактировалось APKAH; 25.02.2018 в 12:40.

----------


## AMCXXL

> 09301● Су-33 №88 (02.10.1997), 279 киап, 05.09.2005 обрыва троса при зацепе, 20.04.2012–27.12.2013 средний ремонт, в документах указывается как «09501», 21.02.2014 перелёт после ремонта в Североморск-3, 02.2014 полёты в Ейске =07.2016–в полёте


*Nº88* имени Тимур Апакидзе
https://russianplanes.net/id252935

----------


## Avia M

> 07301● Су-33 №68 (21.04.1993), 279 киап, 09.09.2009–11.03.2011 средний ремонт, на 25.08.2011 налёт СНЭ/ППР – 421/23 ч, 683/20 п, на 29.02.2012 наработка ППР – 67 ч, 93 п =02.2018–в полёте


Ныне "зарегистрировался". :Smile:   https://russianplanes.net/id253534

----------


## Gefest83

Из видео

----------


## Polikarpoff

Гугл карты обновил, корабелки малость переставили. Под знаками "?" похоже К5 и К6

----------


## osipov

> Гугл карты обновил, корабелки малость переставили. Под знаками "?" похоже К5 и К6


Ну хорошо что стоянка еще целая. Работаем над тем куда и как несколько машин пристроить.

----------


## osipov

А за Яком скорее К-6 стоит.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А за Яком скорее К-6 стоит.


Да не, К3. Не так давно просил глянуть. Жаль, сказали, снимать нельзя ((((

----------


## L39aero

Попалось на просторах бескрайнего

----------


## osipov

> Да не, К3. Не так давно просил глянуть. Жаль, сказали, снимать нельзя ((((


А Су-25Т №10 нету там как я понял ? Стоит Су-28 и обычный Су-25 вроде.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А Су-25Т №10 нету там как я понял ? Стоит Су-28 и обычный Су-25 вроде.


не узнавал, но на спутнике видно Су-25, Су-28 и еще какое-то тело 25-го без консолей

----------


## Polikarpoff

проанализировал остатка камуфляжа на 10К, получилось следующее:

ПС: что-то закралось подозрение, что К6 и "Беркута" могут выставить на МАКСе

----------


## osipov

> проанализировал остатка камуфляжа на 10К, получилось следующее:
> 
> ПС: что-то закралось подозрение, что К6 и "Беркута" могут выставить на МАКСе


Ну К-6 вряд-ли выставят. Там помутнение фонаря сильное, наверняка без двигателей и стойки шасси такие что упасть могут.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну К-6 вряд-ли выставят. Там помутнение фонаря сильное, наверняка без двигателей и стойки шасси такие что упасть могут.


Очепятался, К5. Хотя у него тоже давно фонарь помутнел.

----------


## osipov

> Очепятался, К5. Хотя у него тоже давно фонарь помутнел.


Его хотят в качестве памятника поставить, уже был разговор. Он в хорошем состоянии.
А вот как выглядят кабины К-6 и К-9 , имеются ли там кресла , двигатели и прочее это большой вопрос.

----------


## osipov

> не узнавал, но на спутнике видно Су-25, Су-28 и еще какое-то тело 25-го без консолей


Может то и есть Су-25Т №10 ? А консоли где-то возле него сложены.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Его хотят в качестве памятника поставить, уже был разговор. Он в хорошем состоянии.
> А вот как выглядят кабины К-6 и К-9 , имеются ли там кресла , двигатели и прочее это большой вопрос.


Девятка давным-давно без кресла и без ИЛСа была, а на шестерке, на момент последней фотографии, все было.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Может то и есть Су-25Т №10 ? А консоли где-то возле него сложены.


Сзади не он стоит?

----------


## osipov

> Сзади не он стоит?


Она , так с той поры уже лет 13 прошло...

----------


## osipov

> не узнавал, но на спутнике видно Су-25, Су-28 и еще какое-то тело 25-го без консолей


А нельзя ли узнать что-то за тело 25-го без консолей ?
Мне просто интересно рассматривал ли кто мой запрос в МО , или ответили даже не вникая в тему.

----------


## Polikarpoff

В личку загляните.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ПС: что-то закралось подозрение, что К6 и "Беркута" могут выставить на МАКСе


Беркута похоже выкатили

----------


## osipov

А "Беркута" на каком заводе сделали ? На ИАПО или я ошибаюсь ?

----------


## Евгений

Су-47 полностью собирался на опытном производстве КБ в Москве

----------


## osipov

> Су-47 полностью собирался на опытном производстве КБ в Москве


А кабина его что из себя представляет ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А кабина его что из себя представляет ?


Пара МФИ, ПС + будильники.

----------


## Avia M

> Пара МФИ, ПС + будильники.


Плюс боковая ручка...

----------


## PPV

Сегодня вечером 10К-5 закатывали на место его последней стоянки, в качестве памятника в ОКБ

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Сегодня вечером 10К-5 закатывали на место его последней стоянки, в качестве памятника в ОКБ


Жаль конечно, что простым смертным до него не добраться будет с фотоаппарато, ну хоть сохранится еще на какое-то время. Его хоть подлатали?

----------


## osipov

> Сегодня вечером 10К-5 закатывали на место его последней стоянки, в качестве памятника в ОКБ


А принадлежал от Министерству обороны или компании "Сухой" ?

----------


## bakulinks77

Вот и открыли. С цепями оригинально придумано, хорошая идея) Правда ИМХО б/н не хватает...
Источник ВК

----------


## Polikarpoff

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...138-xcZQi.html

----------


## Avia M

> Правда ИМХО б/н не хватает...


Так задумано?  Соотв., оригиналу...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Так задумано?  Соотв., оригиналу...


Так и было, только по левому борту. Но шрифт совсем не тот и схема окраски.

----------


## osipov

А фонарь помутневший заменили или отполировали ?

----------


## Avia M

> Но шрифт совсем не тот и схема окраски.


Схема окраски и ранее менялась, РПП изначально серые были... Это всё в данном случае, не столь существенные детали. Главное машина на своём месте!

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Схема окраски и ранее менялась, РПП изначально серые были... Это всё в данном случае, не столь существенные детали. Главное машина на своём месте!


Вот если бы первоначальную восстановили, я бы не возражал.

----------


## Polikarpoff

С сайта ОКБ Сухого:

----------


## AndyK

> С сайта ОКБ Сухого:


Респект за отличную, аутентичную окраску!

----------


## AndyK

> Так и было, только по левому борту. Но шрифт совсем не тот и схема окраски.


Согласен, Паш, бортовой можно было типовой (только не новый!), а окраска современная, вполне себе отражает облик типичного строевого Су-33.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Андрей, мне вот как раз и не нравится, что его в строевой покрасили.

----------


## AndyK

> Андрей, мне вот как раз и не нравится, что его в строевой покрасили.


Паш, ну так это ж памятник самолёту Су-33, а не конкретно опытному образцу Т10-К5. И потом это ж все-таки хоть и уст. серии, но серийный с-т, внешний облик которого в принципе соответствует строевому. Вот если бы Т-10 покрасить под Т-10С (Су-27) я бы тогда согласился, да - вопиющее нарушение исторического соответствия

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Паш, ну так это ж памятник самолёту Су-33, а не конкретно опытному образцу Т10-К5. И потом это ж все-таки хоть и уст. серии, но серийный с-т, внешний облик которого в принципе соответствует строевому. Вот если бы Т-10 покрасить под Т-10С (Су-27) я бы тогда согласился, да - вопиющее нарушение исторического соответствия


Дык чего же тогда *69* номер нанесли и 4 звездочки? Ни то, ни сё получается. Да и кстати, облик у 2-й серии довольно заметно отличается от последующих

А что у него за девайс под левой консолью висит, КМГУ?

----------


## Fencer

> Дык чего же тогда *69*А что у него за девайс под левой консолью висит, КМГУ?


Похоже КМГУ...

----------


## osipov

А пушку с самолета почему не демонтировали ?

----------


## bakulinks77

> А пушку с самолета почему не демонтировали ?


А зачем? Можно же ее деактив произвести и она будет непригодна к стрельбе...

----------


## Nazar

> А пушку с самолета почему не демонтировали ?


Есть опасения что кто-то стрельнет?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Есть опасения что кто-то стрельнет?

----------


## osipov

> Есть опасения что кто-то стрельнет?


Есть определенные плавила и законы.
Хотя если самолет не принадлежал МО, тогда я пас...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Виктор Георгиевич уже совсем старенький стал...

Обратил внимание на распорки между частями консоли крыла. Это штатные девайсы, или специльно для памятника изготовили? Для Як-38 такие штатные были.

----------


## osipov

А не пишут кто передал машину , военное ведомство или ОАК ?

----------


## muk33

> А не пишут кто передал машину , военное ведомство или ОАК ?


Один участник мероприятия сказал мне, что это опытный Т-10К-5, стоявший на территории ЛИиДБ в Жуковском

----------


## osipov

> Один участник мероприятия сказал мне, что это опытный Т-10К-5, стоявший на территории ЛИиДБ в Жуковском


Так это понятно. Там собственники у этих машин разные.

----------


## Avia M

> 07403● Су-33 №81 (22.03.1994), 279 киап, В 2018 г. планируется ремонт на 20 АРЗ


Задерживается?... 
https://russianplanes.net/id257194

----------


## Avia M

Интересное сочетание...

----------


## stream

с того же события, Североморск-3

----------


## Polikarpoff

А когда сие было и что за борт?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> А когда сие было и что за борт?


Судя по окраске Антея и форме одежды - не позднее 2012, если только не ещё раньше.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Судя по отсутствию рассекателя, это одна из машин 4-й серии

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Судя по окраске Антея и форме одежды - не позднее 2012, если только не ещё раньше.


Где-то получается 2008-2014 (в 2007 он был сильно потертый, а в 2009 уже обновленный). В этот интервал на ремонт уходили 71 и 78 борта из 4-й серии.

----------


## stream

> А когда сие было и что за борт?


https://vk.com/military_avia, ...2011 ???
взял отсюда, там есть коммент Владимира Назарова...забрали два борта, двумя Антеями

----------


## Avia M

> забрали два борта, двумя Антеями


Снег не вписывается...

----------


## osipov

А фонарь (откидная часть) на Т-10К и Т-10С разные ?

----------


## osipov

Кто-то у меня давно спрашивал названия табло ТС-5М из кабины Т-10К...

----------


## osipov

А где в хвосте (в килях нет) могут быть антенны СПО Л-150 ?

----------


## GThomson

> А где в хвосте (в килях нет) могут быть антенны СПО Л-150 ?


а разве не те же "яйца", как были у "Берёзы"?
на внешних сторонах килей, над РН.

----------


## osipov

> а разве не те же "яйца", как были у "Берёзы"?
> на внешних сторонах килей, над РН.


В килях ничего такого нету. Ни в левом, ни в правом.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А где в хвосте (в килях нет) могут быть антенны СПО Л-150 ?


Сразу над рулями на внешних сторонах килей разве не они? И внешне похожи, и на схемах как СПО указаны (82)

----------


## Polikarpoff



----------


## osipov

Не знаю какие доработки проводились в процессе модернизации.
В базовых вариантах ничего такого нет - не описывается.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Так в базе и не было. В 90-ых даже ивреи описывали, как как во время похода (95-96) ф-16 спокойно в зад заходили. Тимур тогда всем дал понять, что если кто так еще раз облажается, в полку больше не будет.

----------


## GThomson

> Сразу над рулями на внешних сторонах килей разве не они? И внешне похожи, и на схемах как СПО указаны (82)
> Вложение 95273


 они и есть, антенна "103".
на Су-27 они на одном правом киле справа-слева. 
на 33-м разнесли.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> они и есть, антенна "103".
> на Су-27 они на одном правом киле справа-слева. 
> на 33-м разнесли.


Только изначально было так:

----------


## GThomson

> Только изначально было так:


этот из "кастрированных", а 62 красный - с яйцами.
видно, что шли поиски места установки.
были варианты с радиопрозрачным окончанием ласта и установкой там вправо-влево по четырехлучевой антенне "101", но в зоне выхлопа ничего не пошло.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ранние все такие. Антенны года с 2009-2010 начали ставить в ходе ремонта и модернизации. А до этого времени даже индикатора на приборной панели не было.

----------


## ZHeN

индикаторы СПО стали появляться на Су-33 только после модернизации 2009-2010 ? а какого типа индикаторы ? как от берёзы или какие-то иные ?

----------


## osipov

Я же говорю, вообще нет антенн СПО в обоих килях. Я не знаю про серийный самолеты.
Упоминался некий БКО с ЦВМ "Фреон". Что-то по типу "Байкала" от Ту-160. А не конкретная СПО.
На К-6 было так:

----------


## osipov

Там указаны те антенны что установлены. Но они видимо от системы НР-10К "Поток" и от самолетного ответчика опознавания. 
В хвостовой палке тоже ничего не было.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> индикаторы СПО стали появляться на Су-33 только после модернизации 2009-2010 ? а какого типа индикаторы ? как от берёзы или какие-то иные ?


В самом центре фотографии:

До этого там заглушки стояли. Слышал правда такую версию, что до пявления этого индикатора,  информация выводилась на ИПВ, а летчику приходилось выбирать что именно выводить на ИПВ - РЛС или СПО.

----------


## Nazar

> Так в базе и не было. В 90-ых даже ивреи описывали, как как во время похода (95-96) ф-16 спокойно в зад заходили. Тимур тогда всем дал понять, что если кто так еще раз облажается, в полку больше не будет.


Один раз это было и с одним летчиком.

----------


## GThomson

> Там указаны те антенны что установлены. Но они видимо от системы НР-10К "Поток" и от самолетного ответчика опознавания. 
> В хвостовой палке тоже ничего не было.


антенны опознавания входят в систему ''ПОТОК''. 
на рисунках не показаны УКВ-ДЦВ антенны Л1 и Л2 в обтекателях киля, КВ-антенна Жл в носке правого киля.
обтекатель хвостового белого огня находится внизу, там где у 62 красн. находится антенна 2102 опознавания и обтекатель антенны СПО...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Один раз это было и с одним летчиком.


Если мне склероз не изменяет, то было это с одним летчиком, в одном полете, но больше одного раза.

----------


## osipov

> антенны опознавания входят в систему ''ПОТОК''. 
> на рисунках не показаны УКВ-ДЦВ антенны Л1 и Л2 в обтекателях киля, КВ-антенна Жл в носке правого киля.
> обтекатель хвостового белого огня находится внизу, там где у 62 красн. находится антенна 2102 опознавания и обтекатель антенны СПО...


Все это описывается в другой книге и я ее пока не нашел. 
Но БКО есть на этом самолете. 
Еще раз пересмотрю. По крыльям и не только надо глянуть.

----------


## GThomson

> Все это описывается в другой книге и я ее пока не нашел. 
> Но БКО есть на этом самолете...


есть! как и в БКО "Карпаты", задействована "Берёза".


на киле видна антенна "103" левая ЗПС, за кабиной маленький серый круглый обтекатель дисковой антенны "102" обзора верхней ПС, в нижнюю ПС  - под кабиной.
под белым радиопрозрачным обтекателем в наплыве крыла перед ПГО - четырёхлучевая антенна "101" левая ППС.

----------


## ZHeN

т.е. СПО берёза, но антенны не как у берёзы ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вообще датчики от "Пастели", индикатор тоже не от "Берёзы".

----------


## ZHeN

ну та единственная картинка с индикатором западного типа достаточно известна, но нет уверенности в серийности такой компоновки ...

----------


## Антон

> ну та единственная картинка с индикатором западного типа достаточно известна, но нет уверенности в серийности такой компоновки ...


Л-150 с соответствующим индикатором есть на всех самолётах прошедших ремонт с модернизацией

----------


## ZHeN

что есть "соответствующий индикатор" ?

----------


## bakulinks77

> Вот фрагмент планера Су-27УБ или Су-30 б/н 59 синий в качестве учебного пособия во дворе Комсомольского-на-Амуре политехникума.Снято 21.06.2012 года.Если кто знает где посмотреть заводской или серийный номера,то пишите.Попробую посмотреть,к планеру доступ свободный.
> На ветках про Су-27 подсказывают,что это
> 02502● Т10К-4 №59 (п/п 30.08.1990) – в феврале 1992-го перебазирован в Москву, в 1992-1993 учавствовал в проведении программы СГИ, с октября 1993 простаивал вплоть до 01.09.1995, когда его перегнали на КнААПО для выполнения доработок по программе Т10КУБ, в 1995–1999 годах переоборудован в Т10КУБ-1, п/п 29.04.1999, далее получил №21, МАКС`01`03`05, на 2011 находится в Жуковском, программа закрыта;
> Но планер этот уже давно во дворе стоит политехникума.Лет 10-15 назад я его видел первый раз.


Судя по видео, которое сегодня появилось в местных электронных СМИ, был увезен и будет разделан на металл... Как у нас любят все разрушать.. В соседнем ВУЗ люди на Су-15 конструкцию изучают, а мы вполне неплохое наглядное пособие под нож... Обидно... Ну и завод задел по КУБам тоже под нож пустил...

----------


## Антон

> что есть "соответствующий индикатор" ?


Вот.

----------


## ZHeN

уже было на предыдущей странице

т.е. все, что в сирии бывали - с такими индикаторами ?

----------


## Антон

> уже было на предыдущей странице
> 
> т.е. все, что в сирии бывали - с такими индикаторами ?


Наличие/отсутсвие Л-150 можно хорошо отследить по антеннам на передней кромке крыла . Быстренько пробежал по фотках -вроде на всех есть

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Наличие/отсутсвие Л-150 можно хорошо отследить по антеннам на передней кромке крыла . Быстренько пробежал по фотках -вроде на всех есть


Надо смотреть внимательно. Есть сферические обтекатели антенн, а есть на их месте плоские заглушки. Из сирийских 9 бортов прошли ремонт/модернизацию с 2009 года и позже. Только 76 борт ремонтировался в 2008-ом, ин на всех фото, где можно разглядеть, у него плоские заглушки.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Пробежался по всем бортам, так и есть, только 76 с заглушками вместо антенн, у всех остальных сирийских есть антенны.

----------


## GThomson

> Наличие/отсутствие Л-150 можно хорошо отследить по антеннам на передней кромке крыла . Быстренько пробежал по фотках -вроде на всех есть


на передней кромке наплыва виден только радиопрозрачный обтекатель. 101 антенну не видно. 
со своими обтекателями идут 102 и 103 - на фюзеляже и на килях. вот по ним и можно определиться.
антенны пастели и берёзы ничем не отличаются.

----------


## Антон

> Надо смотреть внимательно. Есть сферические обтекатели антенн, а есть на их месте плоские заглушки. Из сирийских 9 бортов прошли ремонт/модернизацию с 2009 года и позже. Только 76 борт ремонтировался в 2008-ом, ин на всех фото, где можно разглядеть, у него плоские заглушки.


Да не совсем нормально написал - есть заглушки,а есть антенны)

----------


## osipov

ЦВМ БКО "Фреон" это что за зверь такой ? 
Он был на машинах до 9К минимум. В базе сообщений системы Экран есть такое сообщение: Отказ ЦВМ БКО.
А индикатора в кабине не предусмотрено.
Но не забывайте что не было на Су-25Т индикатора Л-150.
Там данные шли на дисплей ИТ-23. 
Вот и на Су-33 думаю также, на ИПВ.

----------


## osipov

> Судя по видео, которое сегодня появилось в местных электронных СМИ, был увезен и будет разделан на металл... Как у нас любят все разрушать.. В соседнем ВУЗ люди на Су-15 конструкцию изучают, а мы вполне неплохое наглядное пособие под нож... Обидно... Ну и завод задел по КУБам тоже под нож пустил...


А КУБ вообще как самолет получился ?
Или компоновка ему не годная такая ? (как у Су-30 стоило делать расположение экипажа)

----------


## osipov

Кстати единственный КУБ тоже в какой музей отправится ?

----------


## GThomson

> ЦВМ БКО "Фреон" это что за зверь такой ? 
> Он был на машинах до 9К минимум. В базе сообщений системы Экран есть такое сообщение: Отказ ЦВМ БКО.
> А индикатора в кабине не предусмотрено.
> Но не забывайте что не было на Су-25Т индикатора Л-150.
> Там данные шли на дисплей ИТ-23. 
> Вот и на Су-33 думаю также, на ИПВ.


облегчённый вариант ЦВМ настоящих БКО - "Аргон", А-15.

----------


## Avia M

Работа "кипит"! :Cool:  https://russianplanes.net/id257934

----------


## Nazar

> Работа "кипит"!


Противно на это убожество смотреть..

----------


## Avia M

> Противно на это убожество смотреть..


Полагаю, Вы о камуфляже. Тема постоянно на слуху, но результат от этого не зависит. Связка "заказчик - исполнитель" так настроена вероятно...

----------


## Nazar

> Полагаю, Вы о камуфляже. Тема постоянно на слуху, но результат от этого не зависит. Связка "заказчик - исполнитель" так настроена вероятно...


Да, именно о камуфляже. Был нормальный, красивый самолет. Превратили черт знает во что.
Кстати, касаемо ремонта на 20 АРЗ, им тоже очень не довольны последнее время. В том числе и в отношении Су-33.
Ну ведь так лучше..

И да, заказчиком выступает МО, а не руководство и личный состав полка. Отсюда это "единообразное" позорище.

----------


## Любомирский

Мне вот просто интересно стало, неужели где-то еще в мире встречается такой ярко-контрастным камуфляж с такими рубленными цифрами бортовых номеров? Выглядит просто ужасно. Как танки для парада (еще борта катков нужно с белым кантиком)

----------


## osipov

Слишком яркий камуфляж бросается в глаза и демаскирует самолет в некоторой степени.
А вот тигра на киле оказалось слабо на рисовать. Нет художников...

----------


## Nazar

> Слишком яркий камуфляж бросается в глаза и демаскирует самолет в некоторой степени.
> А вот тигра на киле оказалось слабо на рисовать. Нет художников...


Тигра в полку нарисуют, вместе с флагом ВМФ.

----------


## osipov

> Да, именно о камуфляже. Был нормальный, красивый самолет. Превратили черт знает во что.
> Кстати, касаемо ремонта на 20 АРЗ, им тоже очень не довольны последнее время. В том числе и в отношении Су-33.
> Ну ведь так лучше..
> 
> И да, заказчиком выступает МО, а не руководство и личный состав полка. Отсюда это "единообразное" позорище.


Вроде как прошел слух что подобные самолеты больше не будут делать на 20 АРЗ. Доделают несколько и все. Только Ил-38
там будут ремонтировать и модернизировать.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Через год-два подвыгорет, и будет норм, но вот номер... Просто 3,14 какой-то...

----------


## Nazar

> Вроде как прошел слух что подобные самолеты больше не будут делать на 20 АРЗ. Доделают несколько и все. Только Ил-38
> там будут ремонтировать и модернизировать.


По Ил-38 они тендер выйграли, на 20 машин вроде. По Су-33 тоже слышал.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Тигра в полку нарисуют, вместе с флагом ВМФ.


Орла уже "нарисовали", так что забудь((((...

----------


## Nazar

> Орла уже "нарисовали", так что забудь((((...


Ты про этот? Пока Леша в полку был, была почти уверенность, сейчас да...большие сомнения.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ты про этот? Пока Леша в полку был, была почти уверенность, сейчас да...большие сомнения.


Э... А он что, все???

----------


## Nazar

> Э... А он что, все???


В другом полку..Но в сентябре я его еще застал.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В другом полку..Но в сентябре я его еще застал.


В 100ом, или вообще уже не палубник?

----------


## Nazar

> В 100ом, или вообще уже не палубник?


Не палубник..На Балтике он.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Не палубник..На Балтике он.


Блин, ну вот как так???(((

----------


## Nazar

> Блин, ну вот как так???(((


Были причины, не связанные со службой.

----------


## Polikarpoff

В Пушкине походу СПО не ставят, и на 60-ке и на 80-ке заглушки вместо антенн.

----------


## OKA

Пора бы озаботиться парой Су-33 не для ремонтов, а для музеев)

Один в Монино, один в "Патриот" (дабы не соблазнялись на чужое))

А по мере износа оставшиеся  в музеи СФ, ЧФ, и вообще по музеям немногие оставшиеся распихать)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Пора бы озаботиться парой Су-33 не для ремонтов, а для музеев)
> 
> Один в Монино, один в "Патриот" (дабы не соблазнялись на чужое))
> 
> А по мере износа оставшиеся  в музеи СФ, ЧФ, и вообще по музеям немногие оставшиеся распихать)


Три планера, из которых можно пару более-менее собрать, есть в Жуковском.

----------


## osipov

> Три планера, из которых можно пару более-менее собрать, есть в Жуковском.


Работаю по этим вопросам. Но пока прогресса нет.

----------


## osipov

> Пора бы озаботиться парой Су-33 не для ремонтов, а для музеев)
> 
> Один в Монино, один в "Патриот" (дабы не соблазнялись на чужое))
> 
> А по мере износа оставшиеся  в музеи СФ, ЧФ, и вообще по музеям немногие оставшиеся распихать)


С Мониным большой вопрос о его дальнейшей судьбе...

----------


## AndyK

> Полагаю, Вы о камуфляже. Тема постоянно на слуху, но результат от этого не зависит. Связка "заказчик - исполнитель" так настроена вероятно...


К заводчанам то какие претензии? Есть утвержденная схема окраски для данного типа с-та от разработчика, эмали нужных цветов наверняка в готовом виде от поставщика получают. Что дают, тем и красят.

----------


## Avia M

> К заводчанам то какие претензии?


Перечитал посты выше. Претензий на замечено...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

> Дык чего же тогда *69* номер нанесли и 4 звездочки? Ни то, ни сё получается.


Так звездочки - это заслуга этого конкретного самолета, и бортовой номер - именно его.
И контейнеры на законцовках - тоже именно его.  Доработки по их установке организовал я осенью 1991 года в Саках, когда случилось бесполётное межвременье.

----------


## osipov

Ешкин Кот приветствую!

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Первые две (красные, советские) звездочки - это за сбитые мишени.  А про две оставшихся (российские) я ничего не знаю, он уже после меня получил.

Кстати, насчет фонаря : это, конечно, новое остекление. То, что было раньше, помутнело, это т.н. "серебро", микротрещины, они развиваются по всему объему оргстекла, их не вылечить.

----------


## osipov

Читаю РТЭ , то самолет довольно сложный. Набитый всем чем возможно.
Особенно в системе открывания фонаря много всяких клапанов , кранов , приводов , датчиков , концевиков и прочего.

----------


## osipov

А К-6 сильно отличается от серийных машин ?
У меня на последние нет РТЭ , только на него и есть.

----------


## Nazar

> Орла уже "нарисовали", так что забудь((((...


Сегодня поступмила информация "из первых рук", что вся символика на пушкинских машинах будет восстановлена.

----------


## Avia M

> 05102. В 2016 г. планируется ремонт.


В 2019 г. планируется завершение...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В 2019 г. планируется завершение...


А каким боком там человек в спецовке РСК МиГ?

----------


## osipov

> А каким боком там человек в спецовке РСК МиГ?


Да нынче в таких куртках ходят и по улице.

----------


## osipov

С сайта госзакупок. Вот как осваивают бюджеты на ремонте авиатехники и ее узлов.
Тут стоимость ремонта старых приборов и блоков в большинстве случаев дороже покупки новых. 
То есть отремонтировать старый прибор на заводе-изготовителе в 2-3 раза дороже чем там купить
новый и раз в 10-15 дороже чем взять его со склада АТИ где они по первой категории есть.

----------


## GThomson

> С сайта госзакупок. Вот как осваивают бюджеты на ремонте авиатехники и ее узлов.
> Тут стоимость ремонта старых приборов и блоков в большинстве случаев дороже покупки новых. 
> То есть отремонтировать старый прибор на заводе-изготовителе в 2-3 раза дороже чем там купить
> новый и раз в 10-15 дороже чем взять его со склада АТИ где они по первой категории есть.


откуда на складах АТИ первая категория после 20 лет как прекратился выпуск?
поэтому на агрегатах из заводских запасов шильдики перебьют и выходные проверки по-полной. 
чтоб новую документацию не оформлять.

----------


## stream

> откуда на складах АТИ первая категория после 20 лет как прекратился выпуск?
> поэтому на агрегатах из заводских запасов шильдики перебьют и выходные проверки по-полной. 
> чтоб новую документацию не оформлять.


по любому новый паспорт, так зачем шильды переставлять ))

----------


## osipov

> откуда на складах АТИ первая категория после 20 лет как прекратился выпуск?
> поэтому на агрегатах из заводских запасов шильдики перебьют и выходные проверки по-полной. 
> чтоб новую документацию не оформлять.


А год выпуска все равно на разъемах засветится , а их менять очень сложно. 
Пусть по паспорту будет 2018 год рождения , а по натуре прибор все равно будет 1998 года. 
На разъем посвященные люди глянут и все поймут.
И не забывайте про военпредов. Их святая обязанность такую бяку не допустить.

----------


## stream

по разъёмам-да))

----------


## osipov

Но некоторые приборы и с нуля делают и делали до последнего времени. 
Мне высотомер ВБМ-РПБ от 30МК2 попал 2011 года рождения , то там все новое.
И разъем и элементы внутри. 
А вот УАП воронежского завода более сложные приборы. Там микроподшипники редкие.

----------


## ДА-200

Если нет ограничение по срока службы, а только по наработки - агрегат и 100 лет спустя, опять 1-я категория. Например - инерционных датчиков УА.

----------


## osipov

Что-то уже не выпускают. Это так. А пепелац на ремонт может прийти и разукомплектованный. Сняли что-то из него когда на стоянке "доноров" был. 
Или в нем деталь не подлежит ремонту. 
Так что на складах АТИ такого добра всегда есть. Его много наделали в свое время.

----------


## osipov

> Если нет ограничение по срока службы, а только по наработки - агрегат и 100 лет спустя, опять 1-я категория. Например - инерционных датчиков УА.


Если агрегат механический или электромеханический то да, там и 100 лет может лежать.
А если внутри плата с радиоэлементами то тут как говорится возможны "рецидивы".
Полупроводники (микросхемы , диоды , транзисторы) после 15-20 лет хранения могу потерять
свои свойства. 
Особенно это касается деталей грузинский и азербайджанских производителей. Плохо помытая
с кристаллов кислота или фосфор могут проникнуть туда куда не следует - вызвать паразитные
связи. Плата под выброс - залито лаком и сложно что-то перепаять.
Даже ПО Октябрь что делает радиовысотомеры раньше использовал микросхемы и транзисторы 
всех подряд производителей по всему СССР - Молдавии , Грузии и др.
Их полупроводники надежностью не отличались. Прикладывался ЗИП к приборы , но и в нем тоже...

----------


## моделистvv

> А К-6 сильно отличается от серийных машин ?
> У меня на последние нет РТЭ , только на него и есть.


А на ваше РТЭ глянуть можно?

----------


## GThomson

> по любому новый паспорт, так зачем шильды переставлять ))


ремонт на серийном заводе-изготовителе - это ремонт чисто формальный. ничего не перепаивается, не восстанавливается.
меняется всё на комплектующие первой категории.

----------


## stream

> ремонт на серийном заводе-изготовителе - это ремонт чисто формальный. ничего не перепаивается, не восстанавливается.
> меняется всё на комплектующие первой категории.


Георгий, вы серийный завод с АРЗ не путаете? :))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## GThomson

> Георгий, вы серийный завод с АРЗ не путаете? :))))))))))))))))))))


не путаю. сталкивался с подобным при капремонте на серийном заводе, чего раньше в ВВС, с их развитой сетью АРЗ, отродясь не было.
дубликаты паспортов не принимались - сразу замена на 1 категорию без ремонта, большую часть покупных агрегатов распихивают в ремонт по смежникам, достаточно мутным.
все выживают, как могут.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Китай принял на вооружение второй авианосец (копия первого, купленного у Украины).
https://www.svoboda.org/a/30330353.html

А у нашего, бедолаги, ущерб от пожара - 95 млрд руб.
https://lenta.ru/news/2019/12/18/usherb/

Комментарии только матерные.

----------


## Panda-9

> А у нашего, бедолаги, ущерб от пожара - 95 млрд руб.
> https://lenta.ru/news/2019/12/18/usherb/


Брехня. Буквально. У СМИ "работа" такая.

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

Пусть даже приувеличили раза в два...сути это не меняет. 

Я, проводя испытания на "Кузнецове" 30 лет назад, даже не представлял себе, что работал на нынешнюю китайскую мощь.

----------


## Panda-9

> Пусть даже приувеличили раза в два...сути это не меняет.


На профильном флотском форуме пишут, что, скорее всего, кто-то приписал три нуля. Это сильно меняет суть.
Да и после были более адекватные сообщения. https://vpk.name/news/357314_sudostr...u_usherbe.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 31368● Су-25УТГ №63 (1990), с 11.07.1990 в 100 киап, в 1992-1993 годах передан в 299 кшап, получил №63, в 1994 г. передан в 279 киап, получил №17, в 2000-е выведен из эксплуатации, ориентировочно в 2015 г. прошёл ремонт, получил RF-????? =2017–рабочий


RF-33724

----------


## Avia M

> 07302. В 2016 г. проходит ремонте на 20 АРЗ.


Облеты совершает.

----------


## Polikarpoff

В ступоре... Что за борт? Фото обозначено как МАКС-2003, там выставлялись К5 и 82, но это не один из них

----------


## Avia M

> В ступоре...


Почему? Полагаю К5...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Почему? Полагаю К5...


Вот с 2003-го, окраска киля совершенно другая, подвеска тоже

----------


## Avia M

> Вот с 2003-го, окраска киля совершенно другая, подвеска тоже


Ошибка с датой.  https://red-military.livejournal.com/82030.html

----------


## Red307

На первой странице написано, что китайцы из Сак вывезли головную часть Т-10-3. Часто встречается в прессе, что они якобы вывезли какой-то Т-10К и скопировали его. Это про одно и то же разговор или был ещё какой-то Су-33, который они вывезли?

----------


## osipov

> На первой странице написано, что китайцы из Сак вывезли головную часть Т-10-3. Часто встречается в прессе, что они якобы вывезли какой-то Т-10К и скопировали его. Это про одно и то же разговор или был ещё какой-то Су-33, который они вывезли?


К-7 наверное из Крыма. Другого быть не могло.

----------


## Red307

> К-7 наверное из Крыма. Другого быть не могло.


Точно. Там написано. Я читал-читал, не дочитал))

----------


## Avia M

> Облеты совершает.


Убыл к месту службы.

----------


## Sofa Historian

I am trying to track down all planes and helicopters that where in service in the cruises of TAVKR "Admiral Kuznetzov".  I found a list of the known cruises here in this thread. I added all numbers that I found so far. Maybe some one will find it useful, as it allows to sort photo archives by cruise. I also added some remarkable dates.

компьютерный перевод:



> Я пытаюсь отследить все самолеты и вертолеты, которые находятся на вооружении в круизах TAVKR "Адмирал Кузнецов".  Список известных круизов я нашел здесь в этой теме. Я добавил все номера, которые нашел на данный момент. Может быть, кто-то найдет это полезным, так как это позволяет сортировать фотоархивы по круизам. Также я добавил несколько примечательных дат.


*1995-1996 , the Mediterranean Sea*
23.12.1995 - 22.03.1996

Su-33 - 60 64 65 67 76 81 82 83 84 85 86 87
T-10K - 109
Su-25UTG - 08 11

12x Ka-27/29,31 (source wikipedia)

27.01.1996 Israeli F-16's intercepts Su-33


*1999, Barent Sea*
26.03.1999 - 02.04.1999

*1999, Barent Sea*
06.10.1999 First carrier landing of Su-27KUB by V.G. Pugachev and R. Kondratiev
07.10.1999 2nd Landing of Su-27KUB by V.G. Pugachev and SF Admiral V.A. Popov
16.10.1999 T.A. Apakidze first landed the Su-33 on the deck of “Admiral Kuznetsov” in the conditions of the polar night.

*2000-2001, Mediterranean*
Canceled due to the sinking of the Kursk

Kuznetzov paritcipated in rescue and salvage operations in late 2000

*2003-2004, North Atlantic*
Timespan:late 2003 - early 2004

Purpose: inspection and sea trials

*2004 , North Atlantic*
Timespan: ??.09.2004 - xx.10.2004

Purpose: Fleet exercise (starting on September 27)

Su-33 - 60 67 68 80 82 85 88
Su-25UTG - 07 14
Ka-25PS - 51
(other aircraft may be present)

18.10.2004 Su-25UTG 07 the plane made a hard landing, as a result of which his right landing gear broke. Among the alleged causes of the accident are crew error and metal fatigue stress. The aircraft was delivered to the 121st ARZ (Kubinka), but was declared unrepairable, after which it was decommissioned. 

*2005 , North Atlantic*
Timespan: ??.09.2005 - 03.12.2005

Purpose: ?

Su-33 - 82,88 others

05.09.2005 Su-33 82sank, arresting cable broken, Pilot Lt. Col. Yuri Korneev ejected
05.09.2005 Su-33 88lighly damaged, arresting cable 1 broken,Pilot Lieutenant Colonel I. Tsukur landed on remaining cable

*2007-2008 , Mediterranean Sea*
Timespan: 05.12.2007 - 03.02.2008


Su-33 - 60 61 66 72 79 80 81 86 87 88
Su-25UTG - 08 11
Ka-25 - 54
Ka-29 - 77

*2008, Barent Sea*
Timespan: 11.10.2008 - ??.??.2008

Purpose: Exercise “Stability-2008”

12.10.2008 Medvedev visited the ship

*2008-2009 , Mediterranean Sea*
05.12.2008 - 02.03.2009

Purpose: Combat training with Black Sea Fleet

07.01.2009 Fire onboard 1 dead sailor by carbon monoxide poisoning

16.02.2009 large oil spill while refuelling off the south coast of Ireland

Su-33 - 60 61 64 68 72 76 81 88
Su-25UTG - 08
(the presence of other sides is possible)

*2011-2012 , Mediterranean Sea*
Timespan: 06.12.2011 - 17.02.2012

Su-33 - 62 66 68 76 77 78 80 81 86 87

*2013-2014 , Mediterranean Sea*
Timespan: 17.12.2013 - ??.??.2014

Su-33 - 62 66 68 76 77 78 79 80

*2016 -2017 , Mediterranean Sea*
Timespan: 15.10.2016 - 09.02.2017

Purpose: Syrian campaign

14.11.2016 MiG-29KR 2nd arresting cable broke and blocked the 3rd & 4th, piloted by D. Ustyukhin, aircraft stayed on deck
14.11.2016 MiG-29KR 47 crashed
03.12.2016 Su-33 67 crashed

11.01.2017 Live firing exercise off the cost of Lybia

Su-33 - 62 66 67 71 76 77 78 84 85 88
MiG-29KR - 41 47 49
MiG-29KUBR - 52 53
Ka-27PS - 52, 55(RF-19154), 57, 60
Ka-27PL - 32, 45(RF-19133)
Ka-29 - 23,75(RF-19176)
Ka-31R - 90
Ka-52K - 2x

----------


## Red307

В ЦРУ уже переводчики русского кончились?

----------


## Sofa Historian

> В ЦРУ уже переводчики русского кончились?


К сожалению, они урезали мой бюджет, так что мне придется вернуться к компьютерному переводу.

Каково качество перевода? Я использую deepl.com вместо Google. Имеет ли смысл переводить, или я должен продолжать на английском языке?

----------


## Red307

> К сожалению, они урезали мой бюджет, так что мне придется вернуться к компьютерному переводу.
> 
> Каково качество перевода? Я использую deepl.com вместо Google. Имеет ли смысл переводить, или я должен продолжать на английском языке?


Отличное качество

----------


## OKA

> К сожалению, они урезали мой бюджет, так что мне придется вернуться к компьютерному переводу.
> 
> Каково качество перевода? Я использую deepl.com вместо Google. Имеет ли смысл переводить, или я должен продолжать на английском языке?


Зачастую   https://translate.yandex.ru/  бывает точнее гугла))

----------


## Sofa Historian

Кто-нибудь знал, когда была сделана эта фотография?
Было ли это в 2008-2009 годах, когда на борту было 60, 61, 64, 68, 72, 76, 81 и 88? Только 80 нет в списке для этого круиза, может быть, он еще не записан.

original not computer translated text:



> Did any one know when this photo was shot?  
> Was it in 2008-2009, where 60,61,64,68,72,76,81 and 88 was on board? Only 80 is not listed for that cruise, maybe it ws not written down yet.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кто-нибудь знал, когда была сделана эта фотография?
> Было ли это в 2008-2009 годах, когда на борту было 60, 61, 64, 68, 72, 76, 81 и 88? Только 80 нет в списке для этого круиза, может быть, он еще не записан.
> 
> original not computer translated text:


Вполне возможно, я указывал только те борта, которые смог найти в репортажах из походов. Снимок точно сделан не раньше ноября-декабря 2008 года, т.к. 76 борт до ноября был в ремонте.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 07505● Су-33 №83 (22.03.1994), 279 киап ("за штатом"), на 2009 г. на хранении в Североморске =21.05.2009


получается, на май 2013:

он вообще есть в планах ремонта?

----------


## Red307

Сначала хорошо бы корабль отремонтировать.))

----------


## Avia M

> получается, на май 2013:


На март 2020...

----------


## cobra_73

Вы знаете КОРАБЛЬ это вторично. Его достаточно поставить на ход, отремонтировать ГЭУ и даже не трогать РЭС кроме специальных авиационных средств связи, управления и наведения.

Ибо для начала стоит отработать наконец авиагруппу всерьез, продемонстрировав итогом БП, последовательный удар 2-х эскадрилий с авианосца по морской/береговой цели удаленной на дистанцию 500-600 км. Взлет с авианосца 2-х эскадрилий последовательно, затем посадка... Все это время над авианосцем должен быть развернут зонтик силами не менее звена как то так. Что в свою очереь значит, что все палубные службы должны работать как часы.

Навскидку - около 14 расчетных мест на палубе есть. Эскадрилью минут за 15-20 должны поднять.  взлетает идет по маршруту на полный боевой радиус отрабатывает АСП по земле/морским целям. Возврат - посадка. За время их полета должны поднять вторую волну. Понятно что *палубные команды должны работать как часы.* И это не благопожелание. Так надо сделать. Вместо этого кабинетные стуловодцы за 25 лет авианосно-палубного мазохизма продемонстрировали в Сирии военн-морскую импотенцию.
Этим мегаавианосец и впридачу 5 эскадрилий Молния-2 дай, сегодня все равно все просрут.

----------


## Red307

> Вы знаете КОРАБЛЬ это вторично. Его достаточно поставить на ход, отремонтировать ГЭУ и даже не трогать РЭС кроме специальных авиационных средств связи, управления и наведения.
> 
> Ибо для начала стоит отработать наконец авиагруппу всерьез, продемонстрировав итогом БП, последовательный удар 2-х эскадрилий с авианосца по морской/береговой цели удаленной на дистанцию 500-600 км. Взлет с авианосца 2-х эскадрилий последовательно, затем посадка... Все это время над авианосцем должен быть развернут зонтик силами не менее звена как то так. Что в свою очереь значит, что все палубные службы должны работать как часы.
> 
> Навскидку - около 14 расчетных мест на палубе есть. Эскадрилью минут за 15-20 должны поднять.  взлетает идет по маршруту на полный боевой радиус отрабатывает АСП по земле/морским целям. Возврат - посадка. За время их полета должны поднять вторую волну. Понятно что *палубные команды должны работать как часы.* И это не благопожелание. Так надо сделать. Вместо этого кабинетные стуловодцы за 25 лет авианосно-палубного мазохизма продемонстрировали в Сирии военн-морскую импотенцию.
> Этим мегаавианосец и впридачу 5 эскадрилий Молния-2 дай, сегодня все равно все просрут.


Сдается мне, Кузнецов в принципе не предназначен для каких бы то ни было серьезных операций с высокой интенсивностью полетов. Корабль вроде как экспериментальный. Планировалось строить Уьяновски для серьезной войны. А тут полукрейсер полуавианосец.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На март 2020...


Ну хоть не порезали. Блиныть, вполне живые машины ремонтируют раз за разом, а этот почему-то не хотят. После потери 67-го вполне можно было бы.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А тут полукрейсер полуавианосец.


Он Тяжелый Авианесущий Крейсер

----------


## Red307

> Он Тяжелый Авианесущий Крейсер


Спасибо за расшифровку.

----------


## cobra_73

> Сдается мне, Кузнецов в принципе не предназначен для каких бы то ни было серьезных операций с высокой интенсивностью полетов. Корабль вроде как экспериментальный. Планировалось строить Уьяновски для серьезной войны. А тут полукрейсер полуавианосец.


Здесь вы ошибаетесь.
Что сногшибательного в том что я озвучил?
И да мы можем вполне пожертвовать и большей частю вооружения и РЭС.

Тут скорее вопрос, что должны были в проекте модерна четко озвучить требуемые параметры по количеству полетов с корабля в сутки. У американцев в среднем в заливе было 70-80 вылетов в сутки

----------


## Red307

> Здесь вы ошибаетесь.
> Что сногшибательного в том что я озвучил?
> И да мы можем вполне пожертвовать и большей частю вооружения и РЭС.


Вообще ничего сногсшибательного.

----------


## osipov

До сих пор нет учебно-боевого самолета для Су-33. Его могли сделать. Это раз.
Нет палубного самолета ДРЛО , а радиус действия Су-33 наверняка позволяет уходит за пределы
радиогоризонта и средств  связи корабля. То есть взлетевшие самолеты и полетевшие на такое
задание будут наверняка там предоставлены "сами себе" , а возможности их БРЛС не очень даже
для атаки воздушных целей , не говоря уже про наземные и надводные. 
И это далеко не все.

----------


## Red307

Сейчас им прислали пару "учебных".

----------


## osipov

Читаю новости о  том что закрывают воронежский "Электроприбор".
Где теперь будут делать ДАУ , ДЛУ , УАПы , ПВД , СОС и др. ?

----------


## Rutunda

> До сих пор нет учебно-боевого самолета для Су-33. Его могли сделать. Это раз.
> Нет палубного самолета ДРЛО , а радиус действия Су-33 наверняка позволяет уходит за пределы
> радиогоризонта и средств  связи корабля. То есть взлетевшие самолеты и полетевшие на такое
> задание будут наверняка там предоставлены "сами себе" , а возможности их БРЛС не очень даже
> для атаки воздушных целей , не говоря уже про наземные и надводные. 
> И это далеко не все.


Кто сказал что они будут далее  Су-33 покупать и делать УБ для них? Они последний- самый новый 33й водрузили на памятник. Что с них взять, Да и самолет не для этого корабля. О Каком ДРЛО идет речь? Там катапульт нет. Максимум прикрутить ТРД для моделей к  метле и доморощенных Поттеров запускать с него.

----------


## osipov

> Кто сказал что они будут далее  Су-33 покупать и делать УБ для них? Они последний- самый новый 33й водрузили на памятник. Что с них взять, Да и самолет не для этого корабля. О Каком ДРЛО идет речь? Там катапульт нет. Максимум прикрутить ТРД для моделей к  метле и доморощенных Поттеров запускать с него.


Да можно сказать что производство Су-33 не состоялось. Это так, малая партия. Могли бы конечно еще закупить , хоть те достроить что были из заделов на заводе.
Но никому не надо. Комплектующие распродали (мне много досталось из неликвидов  :Biggrin: ) , самый новый пустили на памятник, заделы как я понимаю в металлом.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> О Каком ДРЛО идет речь? Там катапульт нет.


Як-44 по расчетам мог с трамплина взлетать



> Да можно сказать что производство Су-33 не состоялось. Это так, малая партия. Могли бы конечно еще закупить , хоть те достроить что были из заделов на заводе.
> Но никому не надо. Комплектующие распродали (мне много досталось из неликвидов ) , самый новый пустили на памятник, заделы как я понимаю в металлом.


А куда их было еще строить, если кораблей нет? Как эти еще умудрились в 90-ых построить, так это просто чудо.
Два корпуса из задела на прошлогодних снимках гугла еще просматривались.

----------


## cobra_73

> ..............
> А куда их было еще строить, если кораблей нет? .....


Нам даже на один корабль надо  все равно миниум 40 бортов (полк). Из расчета иметь 24 самолета на корабле+эскадрилью на берегу в резерве. Это конечно по Уму.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Нам даже на один корабль надо  все равно миниум 40 бортов (полк). Из расчета иметь 24 самолета на корабле+эскадрилью на берегу в резерве. Это конечно по Уму.


Если мне склероз не изменяет, то у нас за ВСЕ ВРЕМЯ не наберется и 50 пилотов (если не считать КБшных), получивших допуск на палубу.

----------


## Red307

Но зато они все наверное не ниже подполковника))

----------


## cobra_73

В ходе беспримерного боевого рейда в Средиземку на корабле было 14 боевых самолетов. Врядли летчиков было больше. 
Как известно 2 борта пролюбили изза отвратительной организации процесса.

Если у нас командование флотом раз за разом демонстрирует полную импотенцию к организации процесса нормальной боевой учебы я тут причем? Выше я написал как надо смотреть результат. А так у нас постоянно вылазят а давайте авианосец построим. На кой нам авианосец если флот так и не смог подготовить корабль и авиагруппу к боевому приминению за четверть века?!

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В ходе беспримерного боевого рейда в Средиземку на корабле было 14 боевых самолетов. Врядли летчиков было больше.


15



> Как известно 2 борта пролюбили изза отвратительной организации процесса.


Уверены? Я нет. Сушка вообще очень странно ушла. Садилась с нормальными параметрами, но, по неясной причине, скользнула, что привело к обрыву троса. Ни до, ни после, про подобный финт слышать не приходилось. 
С МиГом тоже не все одназначно.

----------


## cobra_73

> 15


Вы Су-25 посчитали?
В походе вроде как было 4 МиГа и 10 Су(Из них 8 с Гефестом)




> 15
> Уверены?


Уверен.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вы Су-25 посчитали?
> В походе вроде как было 4 МиГа и 10 Су(Из них 8 с Гефестом)


25-е уже давно в походы не ходят



> 2016-2017, Средиземное море
> Су-33 – *62  66  67*†  *71  76  77  78  84  85  88*
> МиГ-29К - *41  47  49*
> МиГ-29КУБ - *52  53*

----------


## cobra_73

Ага понятно. Спасибо. Ошибся. Думал МиГи были 3+1

----------


## osipov

Без двухместного учебно-боевого самолета (с компоновкой Су-30) невозможно подготовить достаточное количество и качество пилотов для
работы с палубы на Су-33. Сей самолет могли давно создать, не создали. Не было интереса.
Тоже самое и по ДРЛО. Могли. Не сделали. Даже для такого маленького корабля не создана и не подготовлена нормальная , полноценная авиагруппа.

----------


## cobra_73

> .....Даже для такого маленького корабля не создана и не подготовлена нормальная , полноценная авиагруппа.


О том и речь. Нет смысла скулить, дайте денег на авианосец, а мы его как построим. Форд скулить будет.(*Не стоит таким давать. Явно!*). Если *В*э*М*ээ*Ф* более чем за четверть века так и не сподобился организовать нормальную АГ и подготовить ее к боевому приминению с корабля.. Включая разумеется и подготовку к операциям с подготовкой и перемещением самолетов палубными командами.

----------


## osipov

> О том и речь. Нет смысла скулить, дайте денег на авианосец, а мы его как построим. Форд скулить будет.(*Не стоит таким давать. Явно!*). Если *В*э*М*ээ*Ф* более чем за четверть века так и не сподобился организовать нормальную АГ и подготовить ее к боевому приминению с корабля.. Включая разумеется и подготовку к операциям с подготовкой и перемещением самолетов палубными командами.


Так даже этот корабль теряет самолеты и не по боевым потерям. Для нас (учитывая сколько боеготовых и вообще летных бортов) это потери большие.
Производство Су-33 свернули. УБ самолет не сделали. Самолет ДРЛО отсутствует как класс. 
А байки про то , что якобы следующий авианосец будет оснащен истребителями 5-го поколения так и останутся байками. Тот-самый истребитель за 10 лет
испытаний так и не появился в войсках.

----------


## Red307

> О том и речь. Нет смысла скулить, дайте денег на авианосец, а мы его как построим. Форд скулить будет.(*Не стоит таким давать. Явно!*). Если *В*э*М*ээ*Ф* более чем за четверть века так и не сподобился организовать нормальную АГ и подготовить ее к боевому приминению с корабля.. Включая разумеется и подготовку к операциям с подготовкой и перемещением самолетов палубными командами.


ВэМээФ всего лишь отражение всего нашего общества, в частности, отношения власть-и финансопридержащих к доверенным им собственности, полномочиям и т.п. Так что на один лишь флот валить не стоит.
Принцип трёх (иногда четырех) Н.

----------


## cobra_73

> ВэМээФ всего лишь отражение всего нашего общества, в частности, отношения власть-и финансопридержащих к доверенным им собственности, полномочиям и т.п. Так что на один лишь флот валить не стоит.
> Принцип трёх (иногда четырех) Н.


Вообще то стоит. Ситуация там наихудшая в сравнении с остальными родами сил и ведомствами. А уж ситуация с пограничным флотом, так вообще выглядит идеалом в сравнении с....
Здоровый консерватизм. Предпочтение сериям. Крайне ограниченное число типов. Отсутствие метаний, скулежа и прочего непотребства

----------


## cobra_73

> ....
> Производство Су-33 свернули. УБ самолет не сделали. Самолет ДРЛО отсутствует как класс. .....


Тут вот в чем вопрос, не стоит скакать некоторым крайне неуважаемым отмиралам, а принять меры к привидению КИАП в боеготовность для начала. Кроме того если мы уже решили остаться на МиГ-29, стоит как миниум принять решение по Су-33, дабы не раздергивать крайне немногочисленные ресурсы на освоение 2-х типов палубных истребителей. И тогда Су-33 убираем с палубы, если состояние позволяет их эксплуатировать во флоте еще лет 7-10. Пусть летают в составе отдельной ИАЭ на СФ в целях ПВО. И закупаем еще миниум 18 МиГ (10 КР, 8 КУБР), что нам позволит развертывать на боевой выход до 3-х эскадрилий.

Да кстати ктото понял зачем Ка-31 убрали на ЧФ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Да кстати ктото понял зачем Ка-31 убрали на ЧФ?


Почему убрали? Отправили.

----------


## osipov

> Вообще то стоит. Ситуация там наихудшая в сравнении с остальными родами сил и ведомствами. А уж ситуация с пограничным флотом, так вообще выглядит идеалом в сравнении с....
> Здоровый консерватизм. Предпочтение сериям. Крайне ограниченное число типов. Отсутствие метаний, скулежа и прочего непотребства


А когда выпущена большая часть кораблей, подлодок , противолодочных самолетов и вертолетов ? Еще в середине-конце 80-х годов. Замены нет и не планируется.

----------


## cobra_73

Ну здрасте, вы не обратили внимания что серийно по крайней мере пытаются строится РПКСН, ПЛА, ДЭПЛ, уже и Фрегаты, возобнавляется строительство корветов. СТроится и вспомогательный флот. На фоне чего, да на МА забит БОЛТ! 
НО опять таки в целом телодвижения по флоту выглядят очень плохо.  Вопрос к качеству решений возникает неоднократно. Строятся РПКСН, но силы ОВР на последнем издыхании. Коррупционные танцы с Дерзким Меркурием привели к приостановке строительства корветов пр.20380, и т.д. и т.п. Один проект 22160 чего стоит!!!

*В то время как напомню опыт ВОВ - Авиация потопила или серьезно повредила не менее 500 кораблей и судов (Эта цифра сейчас в стадии пересчета, мной, ибо никто этим представьте себе не занимался!!!!!!! Достоверна пока цифра в 103 единицы пораженных летчиками МТАПов, а еще работали и флотские и армейские ШАПы, ИАПы, БАПы и РАПы), подводники не менее 175-180 кораблей и судов торпедами и артой, торпедные и сторожевые катера торпедами и артиллерией не менее 30 кораблей, судов и катеров, береговая арта не менее 15 кораблей и судов, надводные же корабли от СКР до линкора включительно потопили буксир и 3-4 мотобота.
*

----------


## osipov

> Ну здрасте, вы не обратили внимания что серийно по крайней мере пытаются строится РПКСН, ПЛА, ДЭПЛ, уже и Фрегаты, возобнавляется строительство корветов. СТроится и вспомогательный флот. На фоне чего, да на МА забит БОЛТ! 
> НО опять таки в целом телодвижения по флоту выглядят очень плохо.  Вопрос к качеству решений возникает неоднократно. Строятся РПКСН, но силы ОВР на последнем издыхании. Коррупционные танцы с Дерзким Меркурием привели к приостановке строительства корветов пр.20380, и т.д. и т.п. Один проект 22160 чего стоит!!!
> 
> *В то время как напомню опыт ВОВ - Авиация потопила или серьезно повредила не менее 500 кораблей и судов (Эта цифра сейчас в стадии пересчета, мной, ибо никто этим представьте себе не занимался!!!!!!! Достоверна пока цифра в 103 единицы пораженных летчиками МТАПов, а еще работали и флотские и армейские ШАПы, ИАПы, БАПы и РАПы), подводники не менее 175-180 кораблей и судов торпедами и артой, торпедные и сторожевые катера торпедами и артиллерией не менее 30 кораблей, судов и катеров, береговая арта не менее 15 кораблей и судов, надводные же корабли от СКР до линкора включительно потопили буксир и 3-4 мотобота.
> *


То что строится, строится крайне медленно. Многоцелевых АПЛ вообще единицы остались на ТОФ. Там почти не осталось нормальных кораблей кроме "Варяга". 
Все остальное только для защиты побережья. А МРАП на Ту-22М3 с аэродромов Приморья и Камчатки могли действовать на значительном удалении от берега против АУГ США и Японии в Тихом океане. В дополнении с тактической авиацией.

----------


## osipov

Построить сейчас современный авианосец даже размером с "Кузнецова" нереально при наличии денег и желания. Нет верфей для таких задач. А те что есть заняты другими темами.
Не раз слышал разговоры и читал статьи , о том что давно в легкий или учебный авианосец (хотя не совсем в "легкий) надо было перестроить какой-нибудь "ненужный" атомный ракетный крейсер. Ну так, как поступили с Горшковым только серьезнее. 
И конечно же давно стоило привести в порядок авиационную группу на "Кузнецове".
Ничего этого не сделано. Даже если его отремонтируют и вернут в строй, то летать уже с него будет некому и нечем.

----------


## cobra_73

*Поправочка по ВОВ - мы можем пока достоверно говорить о 103 потопленных кораблях и Судах Оси, силами Минно-торпедной авиации. См.книгу Морозова "Торпедоносцы"
В то время как против флотов Оси работали так же и флотские РАПы, ШАПы и ИАПы, а так же самолеты ВВС.*




> Построить сейчас современный авианосец даже размером с "Кузнецова" нереально при наличии денег и желания. Нет верфей для таких задач. А те что есть заняты другими темами.
> Не раз слышал разговоры и читал статьи , о том что давно в легкий или учебный авианосец (хотя не совсем в "легкий) надо было перестроить какой-нибудь "ненужный" атомный ракетный крейсер. Ну так, как поступили с Горшковым только серьезнее. 
> И конечно же давно стоило привести в порядок авиационную группу на "Кузнецове".
> Ничего этого не сделано. Даже если его отремонтируют и вернут в строй, то летать уже с него будет некому и нечем.


Предложения по легком атомном АВ у самых адекватных были, и толку было бы в разы больше. В носители Калибра (72 ед.) за теже деньги, что ушли на Нахимов могли уже перестроить все 949 проекты. Там модернизация относительно бескровная.
Забитый же болт на МА это просто пестня.
Логики в ее пополнении я в принципе не вижу.

Чисто имхо. Принят на вооружении  МиГ-29К/КУБР. Ну давайте создадим хоть какую то унификацию в плане обеспечения пилотами, ЗиП и т.д. Запросим у ВВС передачу флоту всех имеемых МиГ-29СМТ. Возможно чтото дозакажем и получим 2 ИАПа в КОРе. Что это нам дает возможность ротации во первых, во вторых. КОР. Там до границ километров по 50. Дистанции вполне себе детские. Хватит и МиГ-29. Исправными Су-27С/П усилить ДВ и Камчатку, добавив эскадрилью в 865 ИАП, вновь воссоздаваемый. И развернув ИАП на Сахалине в Соколе. Это к примеру.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Принят на вооружении  МиГ-29К/КУБР.


Я что-то пропустил? Когда это произошло?



> Ну давайте создадим хоть какую то унификацию в плане обеспечения пилотами, ЗиП и т.д. Запросим у ВВС передачу флоту всех имеемых МиГ-29СМТ. Возможно чтото дозакажем и получим 2 ИАПа в КОРе. Что это нам дает возможность ротации во первых, во вторых. КОР. Там до границ километров по 50. Дистанции вполне себе детские. Хватит и МиГ-29.


Нахрена эти недомерки флоту? Только если Каспийской флотилии)))

----------


## cobra_73

> Я что-то пропустил? Когда это произошло?
> 
> Нахрена эти недомерки флоту? Только если Каспийской флотилии)))


п.1. Вы решили приколоцца или как?
100 КИАП - 22 МиГ-29К/КУБ или с буковкой Р, не знаю как правильно..

п.2 А зачем в КОРе, нечто большее чем МиГ-29, если до границы лететь до Чкаловска километров 50-60, шо на запад шо на восток?
У нас есть истребители, я про СМТ, почему бы их не использовать так, должно же быть хоть какое то подобие системы и логики...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> п.1. Вы решили приколоцца или как?
> 100 КИАП - 22 МиГ-29К/КУБ или с буковкой Р, не знаю как правильно..


И? На вооружение-то когда успели принять? Су-33 в 279 поступили в 93-ем, а на вооружение приняли только в 98-ом




> п.2 А зачем в КОРе, нечто большее чем МиГ-29, если до границы лететь до Чкаловска километров 50-60, шо на запад шо на восток?
> У нас есть истребители, я про СМТ, почему бы их не использовать так, должно же быть хоть какое то подобие системы и логики...


В зону ответственности входит не только КО, но и акватория балтики. До "большой земли", если что, почти 1000 км. Касательно МиГа - он практически не приспособлен для действий на море.

----------


## cobra_73

> В зону ответственности входит не только КО, но и акватория балтики. До "большой земли", если что, почти 1000 км. Касательно МиГа - он практически не приспособлен для действий на море.


И потому у ВМФ летают Су-27С/П, не способные работать по МЦ, и потому на авианосец закупают МиГ-29, и потому СМТ у которых способность работать по МЦ прописана складированы в Курске, и ситуация по ним эээ не ясна. Что я забыл?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И потому у ВМФ летают Су-27С/П, не способные работать по МЦ


Как бы для этих целей Су-24М был, теперь еще и 30СМ



> и потому на авианосец закупают МиГ-29, и потому СМТ


Не путайте К/КУБ с СМТ, хотя и К/КУБ в существующем варианте - не лучшее решение.



> потому СМТ у которых способность работать по МЦ прописана


Сильно прописана?)

----------


## osipov

А эти атомные крейсеры проекта "Орлан" вообще что могут в современных условиях?
Атаковать АУГ или береговые цели вряд-ли получится. По скрытности уступают АПЛ , по скорости доставки уступают МРАП.
Тот-же "Адмирал Нахимов" под решение каких задач модернизируется? 
Лично мое мнение что их даже модернизированная боевая эффективность будет ниже "Арли Берк". 
Которые намного легче и меньше. Да и массовые в постройке.
А эти "Орланы" что могут в современных условиях на море хоть и выглядят значительно?

----------


## Red307

> Не путайте К/КУБ с СМТ, хотя и К/КУБ в существующем варианте - не лучшее решение.


В принципе, у них функционал одинаковый.  Только К\КУБ могут на палубу садиться, а СМТ нет. А вот "палуба" сейчас на ремонте, и не факт, что когда-то из него выйдет. Так что они равны))

----------


## osipov

> В принципе, у них функционал одинаковый.  Только К\КУБ могут на палубу садиться, а СМТ нет. А вот "палуба" сейчас на ремонте, и не факт, что когда-то из него выйдет. Так что они равны))


Мне знакомый говорил что наши ремонтные верфи это в большинстве случаев могильщики кораблей и подлодок. Если судно туда зашло - скорее всего не выйдет назад.
Либо выйдет через десяток лет. Сегодня деньги есть - работают. Завтра денег нет - до свидания , все свободны!

----------


## cobra_73

> К/КУБ с СМТ, хотя и К/КУБ в существующем варианте - не лучшее решение.


Это неприемлимый вариант собрать в ВэМээФ все имеемые МиГ-29? Особенно учитывая что будет возможность ротации морских летчиков, что ценно. И не надо пожалста кивать на участок ответственности, реально в случае проблем, задача у авиаполков БФ будет одна - оборона периметра КОР. Для усиления над балтикой будет Бесовец. В КОРе имхо вообще не стоит держать навороченные и дорогие тяжелые истребители. Речь понятно не о немодернизированных Су.




> Сильно прописана?)


У вас иная информация? Насколько писалось в прессе модифированный Топаз Алжирских СМТ по морским целям работать может, Р-77 применять может в отличии от штатных Су-27С/П




> Мне знакомый говорил что наши ремонтные верфи это в большинстве случаев могильщики кораблей и подлодок.


Раньше да, когда у флота кораблей было много, теперь дрожжат над каждой единицей, хотя идиотии выше крыши. См.Чебаненко хотя бы.

----------


## Lexa80

> А эти атомные крейсеры проекта "Орлан" вообще что могут в современных условиях?
> Атаковать АУГ или береговые цели вряд-ли получится. По скрытности уступают АПЛ , по скорости доставки уступают МРАП.
> Тот-же "Адмирал Нахимов" под решение каких задач модернизируется? 
> Лично мое мнение что их даже модернизированная боевая эффективность будет ниже "Арли Берк". 
> Которые намного легче и меньше. Да и массовые в постройке.
> А эти "Орланы" что могут в современных условиях на море хоть и выглядят значительно?


 "Орланы" вооружённые после модернизации "Цирконами" смогут атаковать и КУГ, и АУГ, а "Калибрами" берег. Что "Арли Берк" противопоставит "Циркону"? В то же время "Орлан" вполне способен отразить удар "Гарпунами".

----------


## cobra_73

Орлан вполне убивается ударом эскадрильи Хорнетов. Ну то есть на плаву он может быть и останется, если кому то будут интересна полыхающая радиоактивныя развалина еле держащаяся на плаву.
А вот возможности Циркона мне мягко говоря не понятны. Это если не учитывать тот факт что возможности морской разведки у нас не очень.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Это неприемлимый вариант собрать в ВэМээФ все имеемые МиГ-29? Особенно учитывая что будет возможность ротации морских летчиков, что ценно. И не надо пожалста кивать на участок ответственности, реально в случае проблем, задача у авиаполков БФ будет одна - оборона периметра КОР.


Зачем флоту самолеты, которые не могут обеспечить устойчивость основных сил флота? Задача у МА - обеспечивать устойчивость флота.



> Для усиления над балтикой будет Бесовец.


Сколько от Бесовца лететь до Калининграда?;-)



> Насколько писалось в прессе модифированный Топаз Алжирских СМТ


Не читайте желтую прессу. У СМТ Жук



> о морским целям работать может, Р-77 применять может в отличии от штатных Су-27С/П


не факт, что именно ПКР прописаны. По 77-ым - у алжирцев были прописана РВВ-АЕ, СД не прописывали.

----------


## cobra_73

> У СМТ Жук


Это лучше. И на Алжирских и на свежих? А у Су-27СМ3 какая БРЛС?




> не факт, что именно ПКР прописаны.


Ну по морю то работать может, насколько я вижу.




> Задача у МА - обеспечивать устойчивость флота.


Будьте реалистом, максимум на какой дистанции от входных ворот канала придется прикрывать флот, миль 25-30.




> Сколько от Бесовца лететь до Калининграда?;-)


Путь между Бесовцом и Чкаловском над международными водами около 1300 км. Напомню что Чкаловск, что Черняховск при необходимости накрываются РСЗО. Держать там тяжелые истребители и ИБ смысла нет от слова вообще.

----------


## Lexa80

> Орлан вполне убивается ударом эскадрильи Хорнетов. Ну то есть на плаву он может быть и останется, если кому то будут интересна полыхающая радиоактивныя развалина еле держащаяся на плаву.
> А вот возможности Циркона мне мягко говоря не понятны. Это если не учитывать тот факт что возможности морской разведки у нас не очень.



 Ну далеко не всё так просто. На севере вообще применение авианосцев с паровыми катапультами под большим вопросом. Да и от погоды палубная авиация сильно зависит. Конечно нужно адекватно сравнивать возможности флотов (явно не в пользу РФ), но и утверждать что Орлан слабый корабль - чушь. После модернизации он станет одним из сильнейших кораблей в мире, особенно при должном освещении надводной (хотя бы базирование Ка-31) и подводной обстановки, способным противостоять любой КУГ. С АУГ конечно сложнее, но и тут всё реально при целеуказании от "Лианы", загоризонтных РЛС "Подсолнух" и прочих средств РТР.

----------


## cobra_73

> и утверждать что Орлан слабый корабль - чушь.


Это не так конечно. Деньги потраченные на Калинин потрачены бездарно. Я выше указал. Эскадрилья Хорнетов гарантировано полностью выведет из строя. Отчего не утопит? Отого что тяжелые корабли во первых сложно утопить в принципе, Боеспособность они утрачивают намного быстрее. во вторых желательно добивать торпедами. Типа Мк48 к примеру.




> Да и от погоды палубная авиация сильно зависит.


Есть одно но. У авианосца есть единственное концептуальное преимущество на береговым аэродромом, он мобилен. То есть он вполне способен в течении часа- двух резко сманеврировать и уйти в зону откуда полеты вполне реальны.

----------


## osipov

> Это лучше. И на Алжирских и на свежих? А у Су-27СМ3 какая БРЛС?
> 
> 
> 
> Ну по морю то работать может, насколько я вижу.
> 
> 
> 
> Будьте реалистом, максимум на какой дистанции от входных ворот канала придется прикрывать флот, миль 25-30.
> ...


Тут я согласен. Многие важнейшие базы и корабли на рейде в Калининградской области уничтожаются даже тяжелой польской артиллерией. 
Поэтому не может идти и речи о размещении там ценных компонентов авиации и флота. Только минимум для обороны района.

----------


## osipov

> Это не так конечно. Деньги потраченные на Калинин потрачены бездарно. Я выше указал. Эскадрилья Хорнетов гарантировано полностью выведет из строя. Отчего не утопит? Отого что тяжелые корабли во первых сложно утопить в принципе, Боеспособность они утрачивают намного быстрее. во вторых желательно добивать торпедами. Типа Мк48 к примеру.
> 
> 
> 
> Есть одно но. У авианосца есть единственное концептуальное преимущество на береговым аэродромом, он мобилен. То есть он вполне способен в течении часа- двух резко сманеврировать и уйти в зону откуда полеты вполне реальны.


Предположим произошло чудо и "Орлан" сумел отразить атаку эскадрильи "Хорнетов" и выпущенных ими ПКР.
Сбили все самолеты и ракеты.
И через полчаса-час такая атака снова повторяется, ибо даже один "Нимитц" может иметь несколько полков "Хорнетов". 
Боекомплект ЗУР и орудий расстрелян. 
Что делать? Вторую, а возможно и третью атаку чем отбивать?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Предположим произошло чудо и "Орлан" сумел отразить атаку эскадрильи "Хорнетов" и выпущенных ими ПКР.
> Сбили все самолеты и ракеты.
> И через полчаса-час такая атака снова повторяется, ибо даже один "Нимитц" может иметь несколько полков "Хорнетов". 
> Боекомплект ЗУР и орудий расстрелян. 
> Что делать? Вторую, а возможно и третью атаку чем отбивать?


Посчитаем? 96 С-300Ф по хорнетам, при 50% попадании выходит 48 целей, а это 4 эскадрили; по "гарпунам" АК-630, "Кортик", "Оса", "Кинжал". Не забываем про РЭБ.



> Есть одно но. У авианосца есть единственное концептуальное преимущество на береговым аэродромом, он мобилен. То есть он вполне способен в течении часа- двух резко сманеврировать и уйти в зону откуда полеты вполне реальны.


За 1-2 часов? Это уже из разряда Филадельфийского эксперимента)))



> Тут я согласен. Многие важнейшие базы и корабли на рейде в Калининградской области уничтожаются даже тяжелой польской артиллерией. 
> Поэтому не может идти и речи о размещении там ценных компонентов авиации и флота. Только минимум для обороны района.


От чего же американцы не смогли причинить сколько-нибудь значимый вред Т4 в Сирии?

----------


## cobra_73

> Посчитаем? 96 С-300Ф по хорнетам, при 50% попадании выходит 48 целей, а это 4 эскадрили; по "гарпунам" АК-630, "Кортик", "Оса", "Кинжал". Не забываем про РЭБ.


Вы странно очень решили считать, радиогоризонт выйдет примерно для Форта в районе 30-33 км. У вас далее будет 100-120 секунд. Я сейчас считать не буду. Спасть пора. С утра прикину на пальцах.




> За 1-2 часов? Это уже из разряда Филадельфийского эксперимента)))


2 часа это 60 миль, с чего вы решили что в 60 милях не может быть других метеоусловий, более благоприятных?




> От чего же американцы не смогли причинить сколько-нибудь значимый вред Т4 в Сирии?


А они точно не причинили? 10-12 ЛА миниум, поражено в укрытиях. И Вы пожалста не путайте войну и демонстрацию. Реально 60 КР бы хватило при ударе по разведанным целям и слабом ПВО нанести серьезный урон авиаполку. По факту цели достигли от 40 до 45 ракет, по крайней мере именно столько следов попаданий читаются на фотоснимках. А Конашенкова надо гнать взашей. Не стоит врать в очевидных случаях.




> самолеты


Ни одного не собъет

----------


## osipov

> Вы странно очень решили считать, радиогоризонт выйдет примерно для Форта в районе 30-33 км. У вас далее будет 100-120 секунд. Я сейчас считать не буду. Спасть пора. С утра прикину на пальцах.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 часа это 60 миль, с чего вы решили что в 60 милях не может быть других метеоусловий, более благоприятных?
> 
> 
> 
> А они точно не причинили? 10-12 ЛА поражено в укрытиях. И Вы пожалста не путайте войну и демонстрацию. Реально 60 КР бы хватило при ударе по разведанным целям и слабом ПВО нанести серьезный урон авиаполку
> ...


Не забывайте что "Хорнеты" пойдут в атаку при прикрытии постановщиков помех и возможно беспилотники для отвлечения добавят.

----------


## osipov

То есть модернизация и ремонт бывшего "Калинина" это деньги на ветер или очередной распил?

----------


## cobra_73

> То есть модернизация и ремонт бывшего "Калинина" это деньги на ветер или очередной распил?


деньги на ветер. Модерн калинина это миниум 2 фрегата пр.23350 с ноля. Или модерн всех имеемых 949 в носители Калибра.
НО главное в ином у нас есть намного более критические проблемы у флота. К примеру ОВР, неспоспособность минно-тральных сил обезвреживать вражеские минные постановки, отсутствие противоторпед на новейших АПЛ и НАПЛ и т.д. и т.п.




> Не забывайте что "Хорнеты" пойдут в атаку при прикрытии постановщиков помех и возможно беспилотники для отвлечения добавят.


Я то как раз помню!

----------


## osipov

> деньги на ветер. Модерн калинина это миниум 2 фрегата пр.23350 с ноля. Или модерн всех имеемых 949 в носители Калибра.
> НО главное в ином у нас есть намного более критические проблемы у флота. К примеру ОВР, неспоспособность минно-тральных сил обезвреживать вражеские минные постановки, отсутствие противоторпед на новейших АПЛ и НАПЛ и т.д. и т.п.
> 
> 
> 
> Я то как раз помню!


А тот сценарий про который я написал , что "Орлану" удастся снести первую волну атаки почти не реален ?
И если с ним был шел "Кузнецов" с которого взлетела эскадрилья МиГ-29К или Су-33. Завязался бы бой в небе между
истребителями ? И "Хорнеты" с "Гарпунами" летели бы наверное вперегруз.

----------


## cobra_73

> А тот сценарий про который я написал , что "Орлану" удастся снести первую волну атаки почти не реален ?


А как вы себе представляете поражение носителей? Я нет. Дпуска Гарпуна=250-280 км. Цели на малых высотах на такой дистанции крейсер не поразит. Более того американы подстраховались и принимают на вооружение LRASM.




> И если с ним был шел "Кузнецов" с которого взлетела эскадрилья МиГ-29К или Су-33.


Не взлетела бы. ВэМээФ за более чем четверть века не сподобился озаботится подготовка летного состава к реальным боевым операциям. Сирийский анабасис Кузнецова показателен. Сколько там боевых вылетов всего и сколько с палубы? Не помните случайно?




> И "Хорнеты" с "Гарпунами" летели бы наверное вперегруз.


С двумя? В перегруз! 24 ПКР, тут надо вспоминать какой размах залпа будет. Непомню сцуко. 24 ПКР на одну цель!!!

Кстати говоря может стоит просить администрацию перенести данные посты в тему с названием к примеру 
*ВВС против кораблей. Проблемы, поиск решения.*
Тем более по факту ВэМээФ ныне решить вопрос противосстояния АУГ просто не в состоянии. МА скукожилась в ноль. А значит хотят, не хотят в ВВС этим заниматся, *а придется.*

----------


## osipov

> А как вы себе представляете поражение носителей? Я нет. Дпуска Гарпуна=250-280 км. Цели на малых высотах на такой дистанции крейсер не поразит. Более того американы подстраховались и принимают на вооружение LRASM.
> 
> 
> 
> Не взлетела бы. ВэМээФ за более чем четверть века не сподобился озаботится подготовка летного состава к реальным боевым операциям. Сирийский анабасис Кузнецова показателен. Сколько там боевых вылетов всего и сколько с палубы? Не помните случайно?
> 
> 
> 
> С двумя? В перегруз! 24 ПКР, тут надо вспоминать какой размах залпа будет. Непомню сцуко. 24 ПКР на одну цель!!!
> ...


Я тоже так думаю что если носители и "Гарпуны" пойдут на малой высоте то шансов их сбить нет.
А про прикрытие истребительное с "Кузнецова" я забыл написать что при условии "все в порядке". И самолеты, и летчики обученные в достаточном количестве есть.

----------


## L39aero

Простите, а гарпун захват гсн как делает, куда ему лететь он как узнает? Не уж то супер американские самолёты не видимой РЛС с МВ обучение делают на дальности 240 и пускают ПКР? И конечно же в ордере один Орлан и сам собою идёт, так же обычно большие надводные корабли ходят... Слишком вы в сюрреализм ударились.

----------


## cobra_73

> Простите, а гарпун захват гсн как делает, куда ему лететь он как узнает? Не уж то супер американские самолёты не видимой РЛС с МВ обучение делают на дальности 240 и пускают ПКР? И конечно же в ордере один Орлан и сам собою идёт, так же обычно большие надводные корабли ходят... Слишком вы в сюрреализм ударились.


п.1 вылет страйка будет разумеется координировать Хокай. Д обн.плавающей пирамиды Хеопса примерно 300-350 км, кстати анекдот на эту тему - офицеры-летчики первого флота (Императорский военно морской флот Японии) искренне считали что есть семь чудес света. Линкоры типа Ямато искренне считали седьмым, столь же бесполезным как египетские пирамиды и прочее....
*Коллеги летчики, вы как бэ на флот особо не рассчитывайте(по крайней мере на коллег по опасному бизнесу из морской авиации), если че вдруг громить АУГи придется самим. Так шта тщательно изучаем противоавианосную тактику и историю вопроса.* 
п.2 А кто в ордере? Спас.буксир, и плавмастерская? За сюрреализмом не ко мне. Я в курсе как оно на серых корабликах....




> А про прикрытие истребительное с "Кузнецова" я забыл написать что при условии "все в порядке". И самолеты, и летчики обученные в достаточном количестве есть.


Анекдот помните бородатый? 
- Дайте мне книжку про умных чукч!
- _фантастика на втором этаже. (с.)_

*Этим!* Не хватило четверти века.

----------


## Red307

Какие тут диванные баталии..))

----------


## osipov

> п.1 вылет страйка будет разумеется координировать Хокай. Д обн.плавающей пирамиды Хеопса примерно 300-350 км, кстати анекдот на эту тему - офицеры-летчики первого флота (Императорский военно морской флот Японии) искренне считали что есть семь чудес света. Линкоры типа Ямато искренне считали седьмым, столь же бесполезным как египетские пирамиды и прочее....
> Коллеги летчики, вы как бэ на флот особо не рассчитывайте, если че вдруг громить АУГи придется самим. Так шта тщательно изучаем противоавианосную тактику и историю вопроса. 
> п.2 А кто в ордере? Спас.буксир, и плавмастерская? За сюрреализмом не ко мне. Я в курсе как оно на серых корабликах....
> 
> 
> 
> Анекдот помните бородатый? 
> - Дайте мне книжку про умных чукч!
> - _фантастика на втором этаже. (с.)_
> ...


А "Батоны" к АУГ не подберутся на дальность достаточную чтобы своей акустикой уловить шумы авианосца ? Это примерно 130 км а может меньше.
И 24 ПКР "Гранит" в шахтах. Только мало-мало их уже осталось.

----------


## cobra_73

> А "Батоны" к АУГ не подберутся на дальность достаточную чтобы своей акустикой уловить шумы авианосца ? Это примерно 130 км а может меньше.
> И 24 ПКР "Гранит" в шахтах. Только мало-мало их уже осталось.


Дальность обнаружения АУГ ГАК Скат может достигать до 100 миль, что вполне позволяет применить Граниты по данным ГАК по низкой траектории.
И вероятность решения задачи довольно высокая, если по радиоболтать не будут.. Ну и если на охотника не нарвутся. Впрочем встречал мнение, что и как МЦАПЛ 949 пр. оказывается эффективнее чем Звери.

С выживаемостью 949 проекта и правда оказалось очень даже хорошо, на общем фоне.
Списали и довольно быстро, два первых глючных корпуса пр.949.
С 949А все намного лучше. Погиб 1, два самых старых списано, 6 в строю, 2 на модернизации в носители Калибр/Оникс.

Впрочем 24 ПКР это уже мало для решения задачи разгрома противника. Однако если АПКР используется как элемент противоавианосной операции, тогда уже лучше

----------


## osipov

> Дальность обнаружения АУГ ГАК Скат может достигать до 100 миль, что вполне позволяет применить Граниты по данным ГАК по низкой траектории.
> И вероятность решения задачи довольно высокая, если по радиоболтать не будут.. Ну и если на охотника не нарвутся. Впрочем встречал мнение, что и как МЦАПЛ 949 пр. оказывается эффективнее чем Звери.
> 
> С выживаемостью 949 проекта и правда оказалось очень даже хорошо, на общем фоне.
> Списали и довольно быстро, два первых глючных корпуса пр.949.
> С 949А все намного лучше. Погиб 1, два самых старых списано, 6 в строю, 2 на модернизации в носители Калибр/Оникс.
> 
> Впрочем 24 ПКР это уже мало для решения задачи разгрома противника. Однако если АПКР используется как элемент противоавианосной операции, тогда уже лучше


А если "Орлан" или "Москва" будет атакован десятками ПКР с эскадрильи "Хорнетов" у него никаких шансов ?
Носители пойдут над водой на низкой высоте , там же запуск ПКР. Радиогоризонт корабельных РЛС позволит засечь
все это на расстоянии 35-40 км. максимум. Без шансов тогда? Это полсотни целей появится на радар корабля.

----------


## osipov

Если "Батон" первым залпом из 15-18 ПКР повредит корабли охранения АУГ , и будучи использованным в составе противоавианосной
эскадры в связке другими АПЛ и авиацией то шансы как я понимаю на повреждение авианосца уже на голову выше ?

----------


## cobra_73

> Если "Батон" первым залпом из 15-18 ПКР повредит корабли охранения АУГ , и будучи использованным в составе противоавианосной
> эскадры в связке другими АПЛ и авиацией то шансы как я понимаю на повреждение авианосца уже на голову выше ?


Я полагаю не совсем верно. Скорее речь должна идти что авиаразведка должна вскрыть район нахождения цели потом речь должна идти о том что с луковицы надо снимать шкурку слоями, истрепать ПВО и заставить потратить в боях и стычках РВВ и ЗУР, вымотаться и заставить смотреть в небо, после чего придет очередь ударов АПКР. (В прочем возможны и варианты все упирается в элементы танца теней. Подводники я считаю должны использовать любой подвернувшийся шанс). В целом да только с приминением всех имеемых СиС, в том числе БРСД и Кинжалов мы можем решить поставленную задачу.




> Без шансов тогда? Это полсотни целей появится на радар корабля.


Впрочем есть основание полагать что целей может быть и больше. В залпе могут быть применены и ЛЦ, а это жоппа.

----------


## osipov

> Я полагаю не совсем верно. Скорее речь должна идти что авиаразведка должна вскрыть район нахождения цели потом речь должна идти о том что с луковицы надо снимать шкурку слоями, истрепать ПВО и заставить потратить в боях и стычках РВВ и ЗУР, вымотаться и заставить смотреть в небо, после чего придет очередь ударов АПКР. (В прочем возможны и варианты все упирается в элементы танца теней. Подводники я считаю должны использовать любой подвернувшийся шанс). В целом да только с приминением всех имеемых СиС, в том числе БРСД и Кинжалов мы можем решить поставленную задачу.
> 
> 
> 
> Впрочем есть основание полагать что целей может быть и больше. В залпе могут быть применены и ЛЦ, а это жоппа.


Лучше всего спутниковая разведка, ибо авиаразведка (только Ту-142) могут быть просто не допущены близко к АУГ ее палубной авиацией.

----------


## cobra_73

Ну разведкой могут же не только Ту-142 заниматься. Ну а касаемо космоса - тут я пас. Не представляю себе возможности средств космической разведки по обнаружению кораблей в море.

----------


## Rutunda

> Ну разведкой могут же не только Ту-142 заниматься. Ну а касаемо космоса - тут я пас. Не представляю себе возможности средств космической разведки по обнаружению кораблей в море.


 О там огромные возможности. Не то что эти коробки летающие

----------


## osipov

> Ну разведкой могут же не только Ту-142 заниматься. Ну а касаемо космоса - тут я пас. Не представляю себе возможности средств космической разведки по обнаружению кораблей в море.


Системы ПВО корабельных соединений и районов развертывания стратегических АПЛ построенные только на основе корабельных ЗРК типа С-300Ф "Форт" порочны и проигрышные изначально выходит ? Если нету истребительной авиации и самолетов ДРЛО как палубного да и даже берегового базирования.
Например Камчатка. Хотя там вроде как нет стратегических АПЛ что боеготовы. Единственный боле менее серьезный корабль это "Варяг" проекта "Атлант".

----------


## osipov

> О там огромные возможности. Не то что эти коробки летающие


Там возможности такие что самолеты и рядом не стояли. Была "Легенда". Потом "Лиана" и создаваемая "Акварель". Не воду говорить про качество спутников и их электроники. Но если все грамотно осуществлять то там огромные возможности.

----------


## cobra_73

> Системы ПВО корабельных соединений и районов развертывания стратегических АПЛ построенные только на основе корабельных ЗРК типа С-300Ф "Форт" порочны и проигрышные изначально выходит ? Если нету истребительной авиации и самолетов ДРЛО как палубного да и даже берегового базирования.
> Например Камчатка. Хотя там вроде как нет стратегических АПЛ что боеготовы. Единственный боле менее серьезный корабль это "Варяг" проекта "Атлант".


Не совсем так. Порочная идея что нас спасет один мегакорабль пусть и утыканный ЗРК. А вот когда придется иметь дело с 5-6 Берками образующими эскорт. ВОт тут ситуация будет совершеннно иной

И не стоит забыватькораблей с Фортом у нас всего 5, размазанных на 4 флота.
На Камчатке - боеготова по прежнему древняя Рязань пр.667БДР. Условно боеготовы 2 Борея. Флот продолжает идиотничать. Надо было не фикцию изображать, а уж если на то пошло оставлять все 955 проекты на Севере. 
А Варяг он на Владивосток базируется с 1995.

----------


## Lexa80

За последние 30 лет американские авианосцы, а конкретно АВМА "Гарри Трумэн", заходили в Норвежское море только один раз ( учения НАТО Trident Juncture 2018 ). При этом американцы отмечали как достижение пересечение полярного круга, хотя полётов практически не было из-за сильного ветра. Да и в целом результаты учений обескуражили: затонул норвежский фрегат, вышли из строя два канадских корабля, потерян французский вертолёт.  Арктика это не Персидский залив, поэтому эффективность АВМА в этом регионе будет крайне низкой, да и не будут амеры рисковать.
 Орланы за счёт большого водоизмещения устойчивы к штормам, и смогут применять вооружение в худших погодных условиях. Вообще угроза больше исходит от АПЛ, и основной упор нужно делать именно в этом направлении + противоминная оборона.
 Кстати а в районе 1000 км от Камчатки авианосцы за последние 30 лет появлялись, или дальше Японского моря на север не заходят?

----------


## osipov

На Балтике и Черном море использование АУГ США полностью исключается? 
И потенциально они могут действовать в восточных районах Средиземного и Северного морей где достать нам их будет сложно ?

----------


## cobra_73

> Да и в целом результаты учений обескуражили: затонул норвежский фрегат, вышли из строя два канадских корабля, потерян французский вертолёт.


Это результат общей деградации вооруженных сил европы.




> Вообще угроза больше исходит от АПЛ, и основной упор нужно делать именно в этом направлении + противоминная оборона.


Исходный постулат неверен. А вывод верен. 
Вопрос в задачах. Первая и наиважнейшая задача ВМФ обеспечение развертывания РПКСН и многоцелевых ПЛА. Вторая обеспечение операций ВС в пределах наших прибрежных вод. Экономзоны то бишь. Вот здесь и прежде всего нужны силы ОВР - ПМО и ПЛО.




> Кстати а в районе 1000 км от Камчатки авианосцы за последние 30 лет появлялись, или дальше Японского моря на север не заходят?


А что им там делать? Они в последний раз оттоптались по нашему ДВ с имитацией развертывания в пределах рубежей подъема палубной авиации в начале 80-х. Вышло не очень. Для нас в смысле.




> На Балтике и Черном море использование АУГ США полностью исключается?


Исключено...




> И потенциально они могут действовать в восточных районах Средиземного и Северного морей где достать нам их будет сложно ?


Так а смысл им болтаться к юго-западу от нордкапа, далеко в не пределов Rтакт палубной авиации. Другой вопрос что в отличии от Приморья Север у нас прикрыт хуже.
Навскидку теперь уже полк???? МиГ-31 в Мончегорске (недавно развернули эскадру в полк?????!!!), 289 ОКИАП (реально  эскадра Су-33) и полк МиГ-29К. Их подпирает 159 ИАП (Бесовец) у которого оперативная зона офигеть какая.

Приморье навскидку 22(Центральная угловая) и 23(Дземги) ИАПы,  277 БАП(Хурба) и по слухам восстановлен??? 530 ИАП (Чугуевка)

А вот на Камчатке плохо, нет очень плохо - эскадра МиГ-31

----------


## Polikarpoff

> реально  *эскадра*


Вы из каких Гондурасов пишете?
279 с учетом двух спарок и двух 30СМ практически полк.

----------


## Red307

Эскадра - Squadron

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Эскадра - Squadron


Я о том же

----------


## cobra_73

> Вы из каких Гондурасов пишете?
> 279 с учетом двух спарок и двух 30СМ практически полк.


279-Й *УВАЖАЕМЫЙ* от силы 10-11 Су-33 летнопригодных. От силы. Итого в лучшем случае 14. Вы где тут полк видите?  с 3 ИАП сравнить не желаете? А то там был на день открытых дверей. Только на стоянках действующих  и в ТЭЧ около 40 бортов стояло+ в дальнем углу в линеечку еще 18 бортов отстой/резерв?




> Гондурасов пишете?


Я не знаю откуда вы пишите, может из Тунгуски? Ваше ерничанье просто не уместно. У нас в гарнизоне по предпоследнему месту службы - а там был ПОГО и ОАЭ. Термин *эскадрилья* использовалась сугубо официально. В общении обычно эскадра. И термин эскадра лично я давно привык считать более экономичным.

Термин *эскадрилья* к ваше сведенью значит ровно тоже самое только имеет французское происхождение. Не британское.

----------


## Red307

Эскадрилья - маленькая эскадра.

Французская эскадра состоит из 2-3 эскадрилий. Вроде так.

----------


## cobra_73

Примерно так. 

Впервые термин *фр. escadrille* пошел в ход применительно к авиации Франции в начале первой мировой войны Подразумевал - 6 ЛА.. 
У нас прижился уже в ВВС РККА в начале 20-х. К концу 20- х эскадрилья до 31 самолета. (2-4 эскадрильи - авиабригада) После оргреформы в ВВС эскадрильи скукожились до 12 и менее ЛА и стали сводится в полки.

----------


## lindr

> Эскадрилья - маленькая эскадра.
> 
> Французская эскадра состоит из 2-3 эскадрилий. Вроде так.


Правильно. У Британцев аналог squadron. Его размер разный в разных ВВС и по типам.

Пример Алжир эскадрилья (чисто французская, так и пишется) истребители -14, бомберы - 20.

Ирак аналогично было И-16, Б-18, Индия - все -18, Ливия - 24, Сирия -24, 20.

В войну больше: в 1973 году В Сирии была эскадрилья в 47 самолетов. в Ираке 1980-88 были эскадрильи по 36 машин.

----------


## osipov

> Это результат общей деградации вооруженных сил европы.
> 
> 
> 
> Исходный постулат неверен. А вывод верен. 
> Вопрос в задачах. Первая и наиважнейшая задача ВМФ обеспечение развертывания РПКСН и многоцелевых ПЛА. Вторая обеспечение операций ВС в пределах наших прибрежных вод. Экономзоны то бишь. Вот здесь и прежде всего нужны силы ОВР - ПМО и ПЛО.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Расформирование Килп-Явра в Мурманской области и фактическое уничтожение инфраструктуры аэродрома это можно считать не ошибкой а преступлением ?
Ведь удар крылатых ракет и авиации с того направления может быть сильнейшим.

----------


## cobra_73

Несомненно. Еще один полк на "Сухих" там нужен кровь из носу.

И вообще ИМХО, по уму если - все МиГ-31 в частности, а так все части на Су-27/30 надо передавать в состав ВВС. В составе флотской авиации оставить палубные истребители и вертолеты, а так же базовую патрульную авиацию. Фсе. Ну и ВВС должны в том числе готовится работать над морем.

_В Мончегорску по съемке за февраль 19 года, видно 16 МиГ-31 видимо живых, и 12 в отстойнике._

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ваше ерничанье просто не уместно.


Звиняйте, еже ли чем обидел, в мыслях не было. Использование слов эскодра/эскадрон применительно к авиации, вкупе еще с некоторой костноязычностью, на тематических форумах встречал только от иностранных коллег. Так что не стоит держать зла и таить обиды ;)



> термин эскадра лично я давно привык считать более экономичным


а экономим-то чего?

----------


## osipov

> Несомненно. Еще один полк на "Сухих" там нужен кровь из носу.
> 
> И вообще ИМХО, по уму если - все МиГ-31 в частности, а так все части на Су-27/30 надо передавать в состав ВВС. В составе флотской авиации оставить палубные истребители и вертолеты, а так же базовую патрульную авиацию. Фсе. Ну и ВВС должны в том числе готовится работать над морем.
> 
> _В Мончегорску по съемке за февраль 19 года, видно 16 МиГ-31 видимо живых, и 12 в отстойнике._


А то что у меня в Тверской области расформировали полк на МиГ-29 в Андреаполе и полк на Су-27 в Бежецке это как ?
Остался Хотилово. И следующий Петрозаводск.

----------


## Red307

> Звиняйте, еже ли чем обидел, в мыслях не было. Использование слов эскодра/эскадрон применительно к авиации, вкупе еще с некоторой костноязычностью, на тематических форумах встречал только от иностранных коллег. Так что не стоит держать зла и таить обиды ;)
> 
> а экономим-то чего?


И как "иностранные коллеги" называют "эскадры" и "эскадроны"? Squadron?

Или вашим "коллегам" ближе  tayeset, mira или ALA (последнее, впрочем, больше похоже на крыло).?))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И как "иностранные коллеги" называют "эскадры" и "эскадроны"? Squadron?
> 
> Или вашим "коллегам" ближе  tayeset, mira или ALA (последнее, впрочем, больше похоже на крыло).?))


Понятия не имею, даже не интересовался.

----------


## cobra_73

> как "иностранные коллеги" называют "эскадры" и "эскадроны"? Squadron?


В английском одинаково что о кораблях, что самолетах, что лошадях.




> полк на Су-27 в Бежецке это как ?


Это плохо и очень. Мы едва вытягиваем около 1000 тактических  самолетов на всю РФ.

И кстатьи у вас ящик забит. Хотя ничем обрадовать не могу. Увы. В другом почтенном ведомстве служил и все не ближе к Нерезиновой чем 8000 км

----------


## Red307

> А то что у меня в Тверской области расформировали полк на МиГ-29 в Андреаполе и полк на Су-27 в Бежецке это как ?
> Остался Хотилово. И следующий Петрозаводск.


"У меня в Тверской области", это как? С нами говорит губернатор этой самой области? :Biggrin:

----------


## Lexa80

> Исходный постулат неверен. А вывод верен. 
> Вопрос в задачах. Первая и наиважнейшая задача ВМФ обеспечение развертывания РПКСН и многоцелевых ПЛА. Вторая обеспечение операций ВС в пределах наших прибрежных вод. Экономзоны то бишь. Вот здесь и прежде всего нужны силы ОВР - ПМО и ПЛО.



  В случае большой войны проекты 11442, 1164, 11435, 1155 как раз и должны обеспечить развёртывание РПКСН.




> А что им там делать? Они в последний раз оттоптались по нашему ДВ с имитацией развертывания в пределах рубежей подъема палубной авиации в начале 80-х. Вышло не очень. Для нас в смысле.



 Да это ещё одно подтверждение того, что использование АВМА с паровыми катапультами в северных широтах затруднительно.





> Так а смысл им болтаться к юго-западу от нордкапа, далеко в не пределов Rтакт палубной авиации. Другой вопрос что в отличии от Приморья Север у нас прикрыт хуже.
> Навскидку теперь уже полк???? МиГ-31 в Мончегорске (недавно развернули эскадру в полк?????!!!), 289 ОКИАП (реально  эскадра Су-33) и полк МиГ-29К. Их подпирает 159 ИАП (Бесовец) у которого оперативная зона офигеть какая.
> 
> Приморье навскидку 22(Центральная угловая) и 23(Дземги) ИАПы,  277 БАП(Хурба) и по слухам восстановлен??? 530 ИАП (Чугуевка)
> 
> А вот на Камчатке плохо, нет очень плохо - эскадра МиГ-31


  Напротив полка в Мончегорске у финов в Рованиеми эскадрилья F/A-18C (1994-96г.в.) это примерно 360км. У шведов в Лулео две эскадрильи JAS 39C/D это примерно 550 км. У норвегов в Будё эскадрилья очень старых F-16A/B MLU это примерно 780км. То есть с учётом 279 и 100 КИАП у РФ превосходство в силах. Да и общее количество боевых самолётов в этих странах не превысит 300 ед. Поэтому не нужно пугать соседей. )))
  865 ИАП вроде тоже хотят возродить, учитывая важность объекта прикрытия. Но удалённость баз вероятных друзей ( Титосе 1690 км, Элмендорф 3160км) видно не напрягает.)

----------


## osipov

> В английском одинаково что о кораблях, что самолетах, что лошадях.
> 
> 
> 
> Это плохо и очень. Мы едва вытягиваем около 1000 тактических  самолетов на всю РФ.
> 
> И кстатьи у вас ящик забит. Хотя ничем обрадовать не могу. Увы. В другом почтенном ведомстве служил и все не ближе к Нерезиновой чем 8000 км


Ящик почистил. Попробуйте.

----------


## Avia M

04102, 05305 судя по всему в процессе ремонта...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 04102, 05305 судя по всему в процессе ремонта...


Слайдов нет?
Вообще, что странно, 04102 в Пушкин тогда прибыл с контейнерами Л-005С, обычно такие штуки перед ремонтом снимали.

----------


## Avia M

> Слайдов нет?


Увы. В закупках фигурируют...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Увы. В закупках фигурируют...


Благодарю, нашел.

----------


## Avia M

Не везёт...

----------


## Red307

Когда же их уже отправят на покой?

----------


## Nazar

> Не везёт...Вложение 98878


Это было несколько месяцев назад. Все уже исправили, тем-более там работы, на пару часов.

----------


## Nazar

> Когда же их уже отправят на покой?


А почему их должны убирать на покой? Су-33 моложе самого молодого американского F-15C/E...
Ах да, я забыл. Это другое, тут понимать нужно..

----------


## Red307

> А почему их должны убирать на покой? Су-33 моложе самого молодого американского F-15C/E...
> Ах да, я забыл. Это другое, тут понимать нужно..


"Понимать надо", это про ваше массовое увлечение этим самолётом. :Rolleyes: 

Если мыслить как планерист-моряк, то да, самолёты не такие старые по нынешним меркам. Да еще их переодически красят. На флоте главное, что б все сверкало свежей краской. :Biggrin: 

А если рассматривать как боевую единицу - старее старого. Они никому не нужны. Даже до уровня 27СМ3 их не довели. Наверное оставшиеся фантомы в странах типа Турции и то эффективнее будут.
Правда у них (Су-33) есть одно достоинство - умеют садиться и взлетать с палубы. Которой теперь нет, и неизвестно когда будет. Хотя там Миги даже интереснее будут.

Получается, самый "слабый" самолёт в наших ВВС/ВМФ. Где-то наравне с оставшимися "классическими" Су-27.
И там, я не интересовался этим вопросом, но могу предположить, что увеличение массы Су-33 относительно Су-27 отрицательно сказалось на его летных характертстиках.

Получается для флота это показушная техника. Вроде как есть морская авиация. А если копнуть глубже, там, по мерками 21го века, мрак.

Но на полочке в 72/48 масштабе красиво смотрится :Wink:

----------


## AndyK

> Не везёт...Вложение 98878


"Уронили Мишку на пол..."

----------


## cobra_73

> А почему их должны убирать на покой? Су-33 моложе самого молодого американского F-15C/E...
> Ах да, я забыл. Это другое, тут понимать нужно..



Износ планера палубного самолета намного выше. Да и 279 ОКИАП на полк не тянет. Так как у ВэМээФ интереса к авиации нет, то их даже через модерн не прогнали, что у меня в голове не укладывается. 




> уровня 27СМ3


Не один из имеемых флотских Су-27/33  до стандарта Су-27СМ3 доведен не был, что только подтверждает мое мнение об руководстве ВМФ как в большинстве своем о тупых говнюках или изменниках родины. Не знаю только что хуже....

Единственно примерно 8 бортов получили СВП-24-33

----------


## Red307

Они не говнюки и не изменники. Просто у них другие приоритеты - корабли. Поэтому они эксплуатируют самолёты, как есть, не тратя деньги на апгрейды. Только ТО по регламенту.
Так что, с таким подходом, оптимально списать су-33 и купить вместо них 30СМ/35.

----------


## osipov

По составу оборудования Су-33 таскают на себе кучу ненужного устаревшего добра. Даже кабины не дотянули до уровня ранних Су-27СМ. 
Не говоря уже про обычную БРЛС Н001.

----------


## cobra_73

> Они не говнюки и не изменники. Просто у них другие приоритеты - корабли. Поэтому они эксплуатируют самолёты, как есть, не тратя деньги на апгрейды. Только ТО по регламенту.
> Так что, с таким подходом, оптимально списать су-33 и купить вместо них 30СМ/35.


Хорошо - безграмотные бараны, недостойные носить адмиральские звезды.
Насколько убого сыграл на флот в великой отечественной войне. Так в ходе боестолкновений надводных кораблей и катеров с приминением артллерии, мы просто проиграли все схватки практически всухую...  Достоверно известно о попаданиях 2х100 мм и 5 76 мм снарядов. Это все. 
По памяти...
100 мм снарядом ПЛ К-3 потоплен всп.герм.СКР V.
100 мм снарядом ЭМ Шаумян или СКР Шторм подожжен и выгорел буксир Д.
Это все.

Так вот авиация флотская и отчастио армейская стоят на первом месте по количеству уничтоженных морских целей. С отрывом в разы.
Навскидку это выглядит так

Тактическая авиации (штурмовики, истребители, разведчики, в том числе МБР-2, горизонтальные (кроме МТАПов) и пикирующие бомбардирощики) потопили или вывели из строя не менее 350 целей. Цифры не знает никто. Официальная история ВМФ переврана от и до, только благодаря Морозову есть определенная ясность. Итак запомним - *350 кораблей, судов и катеров*. Самолеты МТАПов потопили и вывели из строя бомбами и торпедами еще не менее *100 целей.*
Далее подводные лодки, артиллерией и торпедами потоплено и выведено из строя не менее *170 целей.*
Торпедные катера потопили или вывели из строя порядка - *20-22 цели.*
Береговая артиллерия потопила не менее *12-14 целей.* В основном Север.
Надводные корабли потопили артиллерией -порядка *4-5 целей*. Буксир и  несколько мотоботов.
Учитывая нашу географию, противников и прочее наши крупные надводные корабли(Фрегаты, эсминцы, крейсера, БДК и пр.) роль какую либо могут играть сугубо в мирное время. В военное время и авианосец и крейсера прихлопнут легко и не принужденно. 
Я пояснил существо проблемы?
ВМФ очень не хочет помнить результаты. О чем ему надо напоминать. Работы достойной по участии ВВС и МА ВМФ в разгроме флотов ОСИ на Советско-германском фронте ровна одна. Морозов. СОветские торпедоносцы. ПО прочим типам родам авиции ноль целых хрен десятых.
Иваны блин родства не помнящие.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Я пояснил существо проблоемы?


Как это относится к реестру?

----------


## cobra_73

> Как это относится к реестру?


Разговор так сложился. Не помешало бы переместить в раздел по морской авиации.

----------


## Avia M

> Разговор так сложился. Не помешало бы переместить в раздел по морской авиации.


Удалите, переместите. Получается только так...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Не везёт...Вложение 98878


64 борт получается

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 64 борт получается


Ошибка, 80-ка до перекраски

----------


## Avia M

> Ошибка,


"Белая полоска" на щитке ПОШ отсутствует...

----------


## Nazar

Какой бред вы здесь несете. Один великий флотский стратег, другой зачем-то ВОВ приплел...
Я уже говорил, давно и не один раз. Кузнецов и 279 КИАП, важны не как боевая единица, хотя в той-же Сирии, полк показал себя хорошо, а как средство, позволяющее сохранить палубную авиацию в принципе..Вам бы пообщаться на эту тему с теми, кто в 90е костьми ложился в борьбе за существования полка, приказ на расформирование которого, был уже подготовлен, глядишь и не несли-бы здесь свою ересь.

Тему развивать не надо. Ветка про реестр самолета. Настоятельно рекомендую.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "Белая полоска" на щитке ПОШ отсутствует...


Красным могли к этому моменту покрасить, на 80-ке эти надписи не восстанавливали. По форме пятен на ГЧФ ни один другой борт не подходит.

----------


## Nazar

> Ошибка, 80-ка до перекраски


Это-же какой год тогда? Пишут осень, начало зимы.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Это-же какой год тогда? Пишут осень, начало зимы.


Сравни сам окраску - у меня без вариантов. Первоначально на 64 подумал, но потом заметил что флаг линии камуфляжа не так пересекает. Сравнил потом со старой 80-й - 1:1. Все остальные борта очень сильно отличаются. Видимо, снимали где-то непосредственно перед покраской корпуса.

----------


## Nazar

> Сравни сам окраску - у меня без вариантов. Первоначально на 64 подумал, но потом заметил что флаг линии камуфляжа не так пересекает. Сравнил потом со старой 80-й - 1:1. Все остальные борта очень сильно отличаются. Видимо, снимали где-то непосредственно перед покраской корпуса.


Да 80ка это..

----------


## Red307

> Какой бред вы здесь несете. Один великий флотский стратег, другой зачем-то ВОВ приплел...
> Я уже говорил, давно и не один раз. Кузнецов и 279 КИАП, важны не как боевая единица, хотя в той-же Сирии, полк показал себя хорошо, а как средство, позволяющее сохранить палубную авиацию в принципе..Вам бы пообщаться на эту тему с теми, кто в 90е костьми ложился в борьбе за существования полка, приказ на расформирование которого, был уже подготовлен, глядишь и не несли-бы здесь свою ересь.
> 
> Тему развивать не надо. Ветка про реестр самолета. Настоятельно рекомендую.


Я разве писал, что надо полк разгонять? Я написал, что надо что-то делать с Су-33. Если моряки не понимают, что такое модернизация, их надо списать и купить более современные модели. 
И реестр можно будет закрыть.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Я разве писал, что надо полк разгонять? Я написал, что надо что-то делать с Су-33. Если моряки не понимают, что такое модернизация, их надо списать и купить более современные модели. 
> И реестр можно будет закрыть.


Тебе явно нужно срочно к постройке Су-33 приступить...

----------


## Red307

> Тебе явно нужно срочно к постройке Су-33 приступить...


На хасевский денег жалко, а звездовский после хасевского су-35 который я сейчас собираю, я не смогу.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На хасевский денег жалко, а звездовский после хасевского су-35 который я сейчас собираю, я не смогу.


Звездовский лучше хасиевского, только лапки тонковаты.

----------


## Avia M

> только лапки тонковаты.


У №80 который упал?

----------


## Red307

> Звездовский лучше хасиевского, только лапки тонковаты.


Ага. Качеством резинового пластика и стекла и исчезающей расшивкой

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ага. Качеством резинового пластика и стекла и исчезающей расшивкой


Да нормальная у 33 расшивка. Сравни, Звезда - Хася - Труп

чем тебе пластик-то не угодил?

----------


## Polikarpoff

я вот одного не понимаю, как ему так набекрень РЛС прицепили?

----------


## Red307

> я вот одного не понимаю, как ему так набекрень РЛС прицепили?


Эта бочка (антенна Кассегрена) крутится по крену. Тут она повернута

----------


## osipov

Указатель УАП5-18 из комплекта СОС-2-8. Год выпуска 1996. Предположительно должен был летать на 09-04. 
Выпускался ныне почившим воронежским заводом "Электроприбор". Сейчас производство перенесли в Ульяновск. 
Из СОС-2-8 в кабине стоит "светофор" ИСМ-1 и указатель скорости УСМ-2. Последний автономен , но относится
к СОС-2-8.

----------


## osipov

Есть КПА некая для СОС-2-8. Думаю может она проверять как всю систему , так и ее составные части включая датчики, блоки , указатели.

----------


## osipov

Сейчас в Ульяновск перенесли производство трех модификаций УАП5:

УАП5-6 (СВС-В25) для Су-25СМ/СМ3;

УАП5-17 (СОС-2-7-1) для Су-30СМ;

УАП5-24 (СПКР-М2) для Су-34.

Цена нового указателя по ГОЗу сейчас может быть до 550 тысяч рублей за единицу, срок поставки 120 суток.
Там еще важно что в приборе стоять микроподшипники , очень маленькие. Делают ли сейчас такие в РФ - большой вопрос.
Может из старых запасов ставят.

----------


## AndyK

https://vk.com/wall-173678697_94633

----------


## osipov

> https://vk.com/wall-173678697_94633


Так его наверное сдали на металл уже...

----------


## Red307

> https://vk.com/wall-173678697_94633


Похоже, не из этой темы ..
Вообще странно. Тут ссылка на ВК, там ссылки сюда. Круговорот ссылок в природе. 

Или запостил, что б мы Владимира Назарова не забывали, который там отписывается?))

Касательно аэроплана. Похоже Иркут тогда выбирал между МКИ и этим головастиком и выбрал первый ..

----------


## Polikarpoff

Этим фоткам уже лет 8 наверное, где-то тут выкладывали, там же были и корпуса 0903 и 0904



> Так его наверное сдали на металл уже...


В том году на гогле еще видны были

----------


## Red307

Так на "где-то тут" и ссылаются...

----------


## Avia M

> Касательно аэроплана.


Кили "корабельные"?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Касательно аэроплана. Похоже Иркут тогда выбирал между МКИ и этим головастиком и выбрал первый ..


Это Комсомольское чудо, а не Иркутское




> Так на "где-то тут" и ссылаются...


Изначально в другой ветке было, куча фоток корпусов 30К2, 27СК, 33. Может даже в этой теме.

----------


## Red307

> Это Комсомольское чудо, а не Иркутское
> 
> 
> Изначально в другой ветке было, куча фоток корпусов 30К2, 27СК, 33. Может даже в этой теме.


Я потом увидел, что это Комсомольск. 
Удивительно продуктивный завод. Сколько модификаций Т-10 они успели увидеть?

ВК ссылаются на реестр Су-27.






> Законсервированный "недострой" за цехом №7 КнААЗ. Звиняйте за качество, снималось "из-под полы".
> Вложение 55654
> Вложение 55655Вложение 55656Вложение 55657Вложение 55658Вложение 55659Вложение 55660Вложение 55661Вложение 55662Вложение 55663Вложение 55664Вложение 55665Вложение 55666Вложение 55667Вложение 55668Вложение 55669Вложение 55670Вложение 55671Вложение 55672Вложение 55673Вложение 55674Вложение 55675
> Бонус: Стоянка Су-27 и Су-35Вложение 55676






> Кили "корабельные"?


Люди называют это Су-30К2, пишут, что фюзель от Су-30. Для тридцаток есть своя "история серий"...
Мне все равно, но формально так было бы правильней.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кили "корабельные"?


А балка хвостовая от 27М...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Регистрации для реестра:
04205● Су-33 №71 RF-33702
05101● Су-33 №77 RF-33703
06001● Су-33 №62 RF-33707
07301● Су-33 №68 RF-33710
07302● Су-33 №80 RF-33711

----------


## Freedom Fighter

+ 05304 . Su-33 nr. 60 RF-33705

----------


## Freedom Fighter

Учебно-тренировочные полёты экипажей истребительной авиации Северного флота | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Avia M

> Так его наверное сдали на металл уже...


Актуально... :Cool:

----------


## osipov

Китайцы. Интересно, и как с двигателями то ?

----------


## osipov

Интересные контейнеры на крыльях. Видимо какие-то системы РЭБ местной разработки.

----------


## Red307

И конус короткий, как к Су-35

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И конус короткий, как к Су-35


И гребни аля Су-34)

----------


## Rutunda

> Китайцы. Интересно, и как с двигателями то ?


и пальцем в заде не ковыряют создавая дрянь 27КУБ а идут нормальным тандемным путем делая как все нормальные люди.J-15D можно и обозвать корабельным Су-30МКИ (если не знать что на самом деле это гибрид Т-10К-7 и 27УБК)

----------


## osipov

> и пальцем в заде не ковыряют создавая дрянь 27КУБ а идут нормальным тандемным путем делая как все нормальные люди.J-15D можно и обозвать корабельным Су-30МКИ (если не знать что на самом деле это гибрид Т-10К-7 и 27УБК)


То есть образно говоря к планеру Т-10К-7 на 18-ом шпангоуте прикрепили ГЧФ от УБК и получилось сие чудо?

----------


## Rutunda

> То есть образно говоря к планеру Т-10К-7 на 18-ом шпангоуте прикрепили ГЧФ от УБК и получилось сие чудо?


Да. Сделали то, на что в МО СССР-РФ и  Погосян-Корпорашн мозгов не хватило. точнее хватило на попил под КУБ и загнивание. А эти на УТГшках отрабатывают полеты на 33. Позор

----------


## osipov

> Да. Сделали то, на что в МО СССР-РФ и  Погосян-Корпорашн мозгов не хватило. точнее хватило на попил под КУБ и загнивание. А эти на УТГшках отрабатывают полеты на 33. Позор


И сколько этих УТГ осталось ? Считанные единицы. К тому же производство всех модификаций Су-25 прекращено с начала 90-х годов. А Су-33 производился до конца 90-х и мог бы производится дальше. В том числе и в таком формате как выше. Нужно было. Полк на корабле , полк на берегу + учебные части. 
Но даже те Су-33 что остались не доведены до нужного уровня и потеряли палубу.

----------


## Red307

> И сколько этих УТГ осталось ? Считанные единицы. К тому же производство всех модификаций Су-25 прекращено с начала 90-х годов. А Су-33 производился до конца 90-х и мог бы производится дальше. В том числе и в таком формате как выше. Нужно было. Полк на корабле , полк на берегу + учебные части. 
> Но даже те Су-33 что остались не доведены до нужного уровня и потеряли палубу.


И какой итог?

----------


## Rutunda

> И какой итог?


то что есть долетает (пока падать не начнет). А далее кирдык. Китайцы поумнее попильных КУБовцев вышли и малой возней получили нормальный самолет. Даже если бы и был корабль (а такового и не было по сути), то с таким отношением ничего не выйдет.  Последний (НОВЫЙ) самолет саданули на памятник  :Mad:  УТГшники тоже не долго протянут.

----------


## Nazar

> и пальцем в заде не ковыряют создавая дрянь 27КУБ


Авторитетно, особенно про зад. Чувствуется опыт.
То мастурбация и вагиностимуляция, то ковыряния в "заде"...Вы точно форумы не перепутали?

----------


## osipov

> то что есть долетает (пока падать не начнет). А далее кирдык. Китайцы поумнее попильных КУБовцев вышли и малой возней получили нормальный самолет. Даже если бы и был корабль (а такового и не было по сути), то с таким отношением ничего не выйдет.  Последний (НОВЫЙ) самолет саданули на памятник  УТГшники тоже не долго протянут.


На заводе комплектующих по Т-10К было еще на штук 6-7 бортов. Это того что с 90-х годов осталось. А учитывая наработки по 27СМ/СМ3 можно было наладить выпуск усовершенствованной модификации с куда более внушительными боевыми возможностями.
Создание двухместной машины тоже не проблема - есть все наработки по Су-30МК2 и Су-35УБ. 
Хотя-бы 5-6 двухместных машин (на корабль, на землю и в учебку) милое дело. Или выходит китайцы умнее нас ?

----------


## osipov

А что мешало вместо КУБа тогда в 90-е на основе Т-10К-4 сделает нормальный учебно-боевой аппарат по классической компоновке ? Тот ведь проект никуда не пошел...

----------


## Avia M

> А что мешало вместо КУБа тогда в 90-е


Вы рассуждаете или вопрошаете?

----------


## L39aero

А вам ВМС КНР докладывали о результатах испытаний? Что получается в итоге, как машина ведёт себя с потяжелевшей ГЧФ на том же крыле, на тех же движка при взлёте с трамплина?

----------


## Red307

> А вам ВМС КНР докладывали о результатах испытаний? Что получается в итоге, как машина ведёт себя с потяжелевшей ГЧФ на том же крыле, на тех же движка при взлёте с трамплина?


Вопрос не в том, как ведёт, а в том, что у них будет сотня-другая палубных самолётов  одно- и двухместных. И к ним несколько авианосцев.

----------


## Avia M

> у них будет сотня-другая палубных самолётов


И какой итог?
У них ещё население более "мильярда"...

----------


## Red307

> И какой итог?
> У них ещё население более "мильярда"...


По твоей логике, поскольку у нас мало народу, надо закрыть все военные программы.

Итог такой, что мы корячились, чего-то изобретали, потом все похерили, а эти ребята взяли и сделали из наших же наработок

----------


## L39aero

Сотня другая непонятных спарок с фиг знает какими задачами? Или как? Китай имеет вполне конкретный интерес к океанскому флоту, он последовательно реализует задачу по наращиванию авианосной группировки. Расскажите какие задачи имеет отечественный ВМФ в ОКЕАНСКОЙ зоне кроме демонстрации флага?

----------


## Red307

> Сотня другая непонятных спарок с фиг знает какими задачами? Или как? Китай имеет вполне конкретный интерес к океанскому флоту, он последовательно реализует задачу по наращиванию авианосной группировки. Расскажите какие задачи имеет отечественный ВМФ в ОКЕАНСКОЙ зоне кроме демонстрации флага?


Сформулируйте, что вы хотите услышать от собеседника:
- узнать функционал китайских палубных спарок;
- услышать согласие или несогласие с интересами китая к флоту;
- услышать рассказ о задачах отечественного флота.

В одном абзаце все свалено.

----------


## Rutunda

> Сотня другая непонятных спарок с фиг знает какими задачами? Или как? Китай имеет вполне конкретный интерес к океанскому флоту, он последовательно реализует задачу по наращиванию авианосной группировки. Расскажите какие задачи имеет отечественный ВМФ в ОКЕАНСКОЙ зоне кроме демонстрации флага?


Веселый Вы человек. Прям как второй собеседник с аватаркой пчелы. Непонятные спарки? Это как? Поясню доходчиво:
1. Назначание истребителя на корабле? 1.ПВО АУГ, 2.АНЦ, 3.Разведка.
2. Назначение УБ на палубе:1.Обучение взлета с палубы, 2.тоже самое что и выше, 3.Возможный долгий барражировщик и ударник+платформа для РЭП и ЦУ (привет от Граулера).

Китай не РФ и там люди нормальные- кто контролирует море и воздух -контролирует всю планету. В отличии от кого-то (кто лижется с Марвитанией и пр. каннибалостаном), Китай фактически колонизирует Джибути и захватывает все. Морские перевозки главные сегодня по обьему и габаритам возимых грузов. Потому террор на море-это одна из главных задач. Кто-то 75 лет сидит в 1945 (как будто после ничего нет), а кто-то будучи тогда (в 1945) почти обезьяной болеющей сифилисом, становится мировым лидером экономики и колонизирует других. Вы же 100% пишите на РС сделанном в Китае на американских процессорах, а не с Эльбруса или БайКала на несуществующих российских матплатах.
пример тому архипелаг Спратли

----------


## Nazar

> Прям как второй собеседник с аватаркой пчелы.


Я вам не собеседник, вы что-то опять себе нафантазировали..




> Китай не РФ и там люди нормальные


Пообщайтесь ка пару месяцев, с нормальными людьми у себя в Куиве.. г-н FeSeBe@russia.ru с киевским IP... Причина бана..п.6 и п.8 Правил форума.
Удачи.

----------


## osipov

Не забываем что у Китая есть большой опыт эксплуатации Су-30МКК именно в ВМС. И возможно многое из его систем/вооружения и тактики использования китайцы переместили на этот двухместный палубный истребитель.

----------


## Red307

Неделю-две назад проскакивала статья, где китайцы сравнивают купленный ими Су-35 с каким-то своим J-1X. Тот который копия 30МКК. Понятное дело, не в пользу 35. У них там и АФАР и суперракеты и хрен знает чего ещё. Понятное дело, что скорей всего привирают, но факт того, что они отошли от Н001 и всячески пытаются совершенствовать самолёты оспаривать нельзя.

----------


## Nazar

> сравнивают купленный ими Су-35 с каким-то своим J-1X. Тот который копия 30МКК. Понятное дело, не в пользу 35.


Сравнивают и тут-же собираются еще партию 35С закупить..

----------


## cobra_73

> Сравнивают и тут-же собираются еще партию 35С закупить..


Так наличие РЛС с АФАР и вовсе не значит что такой девайс автоматически эффективнее  того же Ирбиса. Там своих подводных камней хватает...

----------


## Red307

Подводный камень в том, что у них есть технологии производства современной элементной базы, а у нас нет. Рано или поздно они нас обойдут.
Пока мы и сами не можем сделать АФАР лучше ФАР. Но это вопрос времени.причем наша элементная база не имеет перспектив, а китайская развивается

----------


## cobra_73

> Подводный камень в том, что у них есть технологии производства современной элементной базы, а у нас нет. Рано или поздно они нас обойдут.
> Пока мы и сами не можем сделать АФАР лучше ФАР. Но это вопрос времени.причем наша элементная база не имеет перспектив, а китайская развивается


ПО нашей я судить не буду, а вот китайцы плотно сидят на чужих, читай штатовских и европейских  НИОКРах.....

----------


## Red307

У нас, как в 90х перестали переводить американские книжки, радиолокация тоже не особо фонтанирует. 
Сколник и Бартон наши учителя

----------


## Nazar

> У нас, как в 90х перестали переводить американские книжки, радиолокация тоже не особо фонтанирует. 
> Сколник и Бартон наши учителя


Фомин, Леманский, Палий...все только этим и занимались, что переводили американские книжки, а потом писали свои..
Мне на факультете РТВ так и рассказывали. Теперь буду знать, что по американским книгам учился..

----------


## Red307

> Фомин, Леманский, Палий...все только этим и занимались, что переводили американские книжки, а потом писали свои..
> Мне на факультете РТВ так и рассказывали.


Я на факультете РТВ не учился. Как пришел на  работу 23 года назад, сразу выдали многотомник Сколника и кучу переводной литературы по APG-63/68/70 с картинками. У них все доходчиво написано, зачем нужны ВЧП, СЧП, описаны всякие подробности по допплеру и т.п.  . Книжки советских авторов плохо помню. 
Они может и были, но американские были в цене. Даже сейчас иногда в старом хламе находятся сброшюрованные синьки американских книжек.

----------


## Nazar

> Они может и были, но американские были в цене.


А чему удивляться...Тогда культ был, всего западного..Зачем читать Толстого, если можно носиться по книжным развалам, за пошлятиной, типа Анжелики..
Касаемо Бартона..https://vpk.name/news/21012_vspomina...petriotom.html

----------


## Red307

> А чему удивляться...Тогда культ был, всего западного..Зачем читать Толстого, если можно носиться по книжным развалам, за пошлятиной, типа Анжелики..
> Касаемо Бартона..https://vpk.name/news/21012_vspomina...petriotom.html


Не совсем. Отец пришел на фирму в 69м году. Уже тогда они учились по американским книжкам. Потому что там написано все доходчиво, понятно и интересно. Много примеров. Наши книжки сложнее для восприятия. Написано академиками для академиков. Простые вещи типа должен догадаться сам. Как будто писали книжки, что б получать премии и регалии.

----------


## Nazar

Ну не знаю. Мы в училище учились исключительно по книгам наших авторов, вроде от недопонимания не особо страдали. Другие дело, что издания были достаточно старые, но это вполне объясняется нищетой 90х. Училище видимо не могло закупать более свежую литературу, а своя училищная типография не справлялась.

----------


## Red307

Могу предположить, что в учебных заведениях в принципе не предполагалось использовать зарубежную литературу.
В институте помню Баскакова "Радиотехнические цепи и сигналы" и все. Пьянки-гулянки.

П.с. вот нашел книжку, по которой учились деды))

----------


## Nazar

Плюс половина литературы у нас была либо ДСП, либо секретная. Лично с секретным чемоданчиком таскался на занятия, когда одно время секретчиком был.
А РТЦиС страшный сон, многих людей этот предмет погубил. ))

----------


## Polikarpoff

К2 и К6

К3

и К9 на заднем плане

август 2019

----------


## osipov

> К2 и К6
> 
> К3
> 
> и К9 на заднем плане
> 
> август 2019


А Су-25Т №10 нигде ни притаился там ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А Су-25Т №10 нигде ни притаился там ?


за Су-28 вроде мельком горб виднеется, да и на спутниках гугла того же периода стоит что-то похожее.

----------


## Avia M

> Сегодня вечером 10К-5 закатывали на место его последней стоянки, в качестве памятника в ОКБ




https://zen.yandex.ru/media/stashkev...e8ef00b15baba3

----------


## osipov

> https://zen.yandex.ru/media/stashkev...e8ef00b15baba3


А крыло и кили сколько примерно весят ?

----------


## Avia M

> А крыло и кили сколько примерно весят ?


Учитывая, что крыло интегрированное, вес с килями (без "пилоток") сост. прибл. 5578 кг...

----------


## Avia M

На заводе...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На заводе...


Это памятник красят (09-02)

----------


## Red307

Скоро памятников самолётам, стоящим на вооружении будет больше чем боевых самолётов.

----------


## Avia M

> Это памятник красят (09-02)


Понятно. Значит ошибка в подписи.

----------


## osipov

Вот как можно новый самолет не выкупить для нужд флота ? Даже в замен потерянных.

----------


## Polikarpoff

06204● Су-33 №66
RF-33708

----------


## cobra_73

> Плюс половина литературы у нас была либо ДСП, либо секретная. Лично с секретным чемоданчиком таскался на занятия, когда одно время секретчиком был.
> А РТЦиС страшный сон, многих людей этот предмет погубил. ))


Это что?
У нас были ОРЭ - основы радиоэлектроники, и ТОЭТ - теоретические основы электротехники

----------


## GThomson

> Это что?
> У нас были ОРЭ - основы радиоэлектроники, и ТОЭТ - теоретические основы электротехники


радиотехнические цепи и сигналы. 
вполне естественная фильтрация недостойных быть радистами...

----------


## Polikarpoff

04101● Су-33 №78
Ошибка в реестре, правильно 04001

----------


## Polikarpoff

08201● Су-33 №84 RF-33713
09301● Су-33 №88 RF-33715

и вопросик, не найдется ли у кого фото 88 борта сверху в его нынешнем окрасе? Рисую схемы окраски, боковики отрисовал, а вот вида сверху нормального нет...

----------


## Avia M

> 05102● Су-33 №72 (14.07.1993), 279 киап, В 2019 г. замечен в завершающей стадии ремонта;


Похоже стадия завершилась... :Cool:  Регистрация 33704.

----------


## Avia M

09.2020 - рабочий, в Ахтубинске.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 09.2020 - рабочий, в Ахтубинске.


Каким ветром его туда?

----------


## Avia M

Надеюсь попутным.  :Smile: 
По факту, кто ж скажет...

----------


## Ёшкин Кот

А что слышно про ремонт авианосца "Адмирал Кузнецов" ?

Вот как он выглядит на ЯндексКартах 
А так - на GoogleMaps

----------


## Polikarpoff

Хм, китайцы ОАРы на J-15 поставили?

----------


## Avia M

Процесс завершается... 

https://russianplanes.net/id276406

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

ТАВКР проекта 11435 «Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов». Описание: фотоплёнки 1990-х гг., отсканированные в 2007 - 2008 гг.
                          

Так понимаю это БС 1995 г.?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ТАВКР проекта 11435 «Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов». Описание: фотоплёнки 1990-х гг., отсканированные в 2007 - 2008 гг.
>                           
> 
> Так понимаю это БС 1995 г.?


Да, похоже на начало похода (флагов еще нет на килях).

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Да, похоже на начало похода (флагов еще нет на килях).


"Живности " кстате тоже.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "Живности " кстате тоже.


Орлики есть

----------


## osipov

Что будет дальше с этим кораблем ? Ведь там ущерб точно не установлен. Что нужно менять. 
А потом без усиления и обновления авиакрыла (включая ДРЛО и вертолеты противолодочные с современным обородованием) все работы
и вложения в этот корабль могут стать без смысла.
Очень жаль что за 30 лет его не довели до ума. Даже полноценное авиакрыло не сформировали , не проводили подготовку по атаке надводных целей.
Не довели Су-33 до такого уровня чтобы применять ПКР. 
Ну чем мы хуже французов, англичан и тем более китайцев ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 04101● Су-33 №78
> Ошибка в реестре, правильно 04001


RF-33700

https://russianplanes.net/id278175
и поправить бы уже наконец серийник!

----------


## osipov

Китайцы не стоят на месте. Уже и Як-44 успешно клонирован.
У нас же даже в ВКС остались чуть ли не единицы самолетов ДРЛО. На Дальнем Востоке ни одного на постоянной основе.
Куда уж там про самолеты ДРЛО легкого и среднего класса тем более палубные...

----------


## Fencer

> У нас же даже в ВКС остались чуть ли не единицы самолетов ДРЛО. На Дальнем Востоке ни одного на постоянной основе.


А целесообразно А-50 в разных авиационных частях по всей России базировать?

----------


## Red307

> Китайцы не стоят на месте. Уже и Як-44 успешно клонирован.
> У нас же даже в ВКС остались чуть ли не единицы самолетов ДРЛО. На Дальнем Востоке ни одного на постоянной основе.
> Куда уж там про самолеты ДРЛО легкого и среднего класса тем более палубные...


Чем этот "Як" отличается от Хокая?

----------


## Fencer

> Чем этот "Як" отличается от Хокая?


Яковлев Як-44Э

----------


## Red307

> Яковлев Як-44Э


Только макет и сделали. Как я понимаю, никаких прочностных, летных и т.п. испытаний. То есть все же скопировали с Хокая, а не с макета.

Больше похоже, что китайцам было лень перерисовывать хокай и они просто купили перерисовки хокая советскими конструкторами.))

----------


## osipov

> А целесообразно А-50 в разных авиационных частях по всей России базировать?


Учитывая протяженность границ на Дальнем Востоке включая тихоокеанское побережье думаю что эскадрилья таких или подобных
самолетов ДРЛО должна на постоянной основе базироваться там. 
Я уже не говорю про то что в той части страны нет вообще самолетов-заправщиков. 
Американские авианосные группы , десантные корабли ходят мимо наших берегов регулярно на свои японские/южнокорейские базы.
Не говоря про их подводные лодки с крылатыми ракетами и стратегические бомбардировщики что с тихоокеанских баз летают даже
над Охотским морем. 
Ведь на ТОФ по-сути только один корабль океанской зоны и остался, да и тот старенький.

----------


## osipov

> Чем этот "Як" отличается от Хокая?


Возможно двигатели и оборудование сильно изменилось. Может состав экипажа вырос/уменьшился.

----------


## osipov

Да, и на Як-44 планировали создать целый ряд других самолетов. И палубные противолодочный , и специализированный самолет РЭБ, и тактические заправщик.
Транспортный для морской пехоты и наземные модификации для ВВС. Должны были в Ташкенте или Саратове строить. 
Ни того , ни другого завода нет. Нет завода и в Смоленске по производству подобных машин.

----------


## osipov

А может все-таки "Горшкова" не стоило продавать в Индию а модернизировать для  себя по Су-33 и МиГ-29К ?
И отправить служить на Тихий океан. Там можно было бы сформировать еще и корабельный авиаполк. 
Стоял бы он у Курильской гряды сейчас и не возникало у японцев каких-то иллюзий по принадлежности островов. 
Примерно 10-12 Су-33 КнааПО мог произвести из тех заделов и комплектующих что разошлись направо и налево.
В том числе двухместные машины наконец создать. с МиГами проблем не было бы. 
Думаю стоило бы потратится ради этого. Например вместо покупки "Мистралей" что так и не дождались или еще где-то раньше сэкономить. 
А то получается что если "Кузнецова" не восстановят (а служить ему лет 10 от силы все равно) то у России вообще больше не будет 
подобных кораблей и палубной авиации.

----------


## osipov

Порока в том что флот вообще отказался от закупок Су-33 не забрав готовую машину и еще некоторые в различной стадии готовности.
Производство этого тяжелого корабельного истребителя с хорошими характеристиками позволяющими на его платформе создать другие
более совершенные машины оказалось свернутым вообще!
Хотя могло бы идти параллельно модернизации Су-27СМ и производства Су-30МК2. Но и этого не было.
А этим машинам что сейчас летают уже лет и лет. 
Китайцы то решил по-другому...

----------


## Fencer

> Учитывая протяженность границ на Дальнем Востоке включая тихоокеанское побережье думаю что эскадрилья таких или подобных
> самолетов ДРЛО должна на постоянной основе базироваться там. 
> Я уже не говорю про то что в той части страны нет вообще самолетов-заправщиков. 
> Американские авианосные группы , десантные корабли ходят мимо наших берегов регулярно на свои японские/южнокорейские базы.
> Не говоря про их подводные лодки с крылатыми ракетами и стратегические бомбардировщики что с тихоокеанских баз летают даже
> над Охотским морем. 
> Ведь на ТОФ по-сути только один корабль океанской зоны и остался, да и тот старенький.


Но получается все А-50 базируются на одном аэродроме и работаю по заявкам, перелётая на другие аэродромы.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А может все-таки "Горшкова" не стоило продавать в Индию а модернизировать для  себя по Су-33 и МиГ-29К ?
> И отправить служить на Тихий океан. Там можно было бы сформировать еще и корабельный авиаполк. 
> Стоял бы он у Курильской гряды сейчас и не возникало у японцев каких-то иллюзий по принадлежности островов. 
> Примерно 10-12 Су-33 КнааПО мог произвести из тех заделов и комплектующих что разошлись направо и налево.
> В том числе двухместные машины наконец создать. с МиГами проблем не было бы. 
> Думаю стоило бы потратится ради этого. Например вместо покупки "Мистралей" что так и не дождались или еще где-то раньше сэкономить. 
> А то получается что если "Кузнецова" не восстановят (а служить ему лет 10 от силы все равно) то у России вообще больше не будет 
> подобных кораблей и палубной авиации.


Шутить изволите...
Если бы не танцоры, корабль на иголки давно пошел бы, или очередным атракционом в Китае стал.
Возможность передачи нашему флоту, если мне склероз не изменяет, озвучивалась только один раз, когда индусы стали особо бурно возмущаться из-за очередного-внеочередного сдвига срока передачи, да и то было сделано, чтоб танцоров приструнить немного.
ЗЫ: Су-33 великоват для Горшкова...

----------


## osipov

> Но получается все А-50 базируются на одном аэродроме и работаю по заявкам, перелётая на другие аэродромы.


Да. Именно так. Обычно во время учений перелетают на Дальний Восток и вообще они там редкие гости.

----------


## osipov

> Шутить изволите...
> Если бы не танцоры, корабль на иголки давно пошел бы, или очередным атракционом в Китае стал.
> Возможность передачи нашему флоту, если мне склероз не изменяет, озвучивалась только один раз, когда индусы стали особо бурно возмущаться из-за очередного-внеочередного сдвига срока передачи, да и то было сделано, чтоб танцоров приструнить немного.
> ЗЫ: Су-33 великоват для Горшкова...


Если бы наверху были толковые головы что видели толк в таких кораблях - он давно был бы в составе ВМФ России хотя-бы с МиГ-29 или с вертолетами даже. 
Деньги на это были и есть.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Если бы наверху были толковые головы что видели толк в таких кораблях - он давно был бы в составе ВМФ России хотя-бы с МиГ-29 или с вертолетами даже. 
> Деньги на это были и есть.


С 2006 по 2012 год "толковые головы" столько раз уже заявляли о принято на самом верхнем уровне решении строить авианосцы (в 2007 заявляли аж о 4-6 готовых к концу 2020 года АУГ), что у меня они все уже в голове перемешались, со своими заявлениями в прессе (ранги были от главкомов до верховного).

----------


## osipov

> С 2006 по 2012 год "толковые головы" столько раз уже заявляли о принято на самом верхнем уровне решении строить авианосцы (в 2007 заявляли аж о 4-6 готовых к концу 2020 года АУГ), что у меня они все уже в голове перемешались, со своими заявлениями в прессе (ранги были от главкомов до верховного).


Так врать не мешки ворочать и тем более корабли строить. Спину не гнет.

----------


## Sofa Historian

Here are some photos from July 1994 where you can fing something interesting.  There is a Su-27K with a gray nose, which seems to by a T-10K prototype. Is this the T-10K-7 ? And why was it there? Are these state acceptance trials, right after the first serial machines where delivered?

----------


## Мотылёк

Т-10К-7. Аэродром Кировское.2003 год.

----------


## Sofa Historian

> Т-10К-7. Аэродром Кировское.2003 год.




Вот более старая фотография Т-10К-7 за Т-10К-6 (79), которая соответствует схеме окраски. Поэтому я предположил, что это К-7. 

Также это могла быть Т-10К-5 (69), у которой тогда был серый нос.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Here are some photos from July 1994 where you can fing something interesting.  There is a Su-27K with a gray nose, which seems to by a T-10K prototype. Is this the T-10K-7 ? And why was it there? Are these state acceptance trials, right after the first serial machines where delivered?


T-10K-7 was not on deck along with combatant Su-33

----------


## Avia M

> Поэтому я предположил, что это К-7.


Возм. К-4...

----------


## Sofa Historian

> T-10K-7 was not on deck along with combatant Su-33


Я знаю только, что Т-10К-9 (109) вместе с серийные самолеты в Средиземноморье в 1995-1996 годах. Почему ты так уверен, что К-7 нет на фото?

(Извините, что мой оригинальный пост был не на русском, как предполагалось. Думаю, мой браузер перевел его обратно на английский, как только я нажал кнопку "Отправить".)






> Возм. К-4...


Да, может быть! Цвета очень похожи.



Да, может быть! Цвета очень похожи. Однако, на первой странице написано: 




> "Т10К-4 №59 (п/п 30.08.1990), в феврале 1992 г. перебазирован в Москву, в 1992-1993 годах участвовал в проведении программы СГИ (1 2 10.1993), с октября 1993 г. простаивал вплоть до 01.09.1995"


Это означает, что машина не могла быть там в 1994 году.

----------


## Sofa Historian

> T-10K-7 was not on deck along with combatant Su-33


Я знаю только, что Т-10К-9 (109) вместе с серийные самолеты в Средиземноморье в 1995-1996 годах. Почему ты так уверен, что К-7 нет на фото?

(Извините, что мой оригинальный пост был не на русском, как предполагалось. Думаю, мой браузер перевел его обратно на английский, как только я нажал кнопку "Отправить".)






> Возм. К-4...


Да, может быть! Цвета очень похожи.



Да, может быть! Цвета очень похожи. Однако, на первой странице написано: 




> "Т10К-4 №59 (п/п 30.08.1990), в феврале 1992 г. перебазирован в Москву, в 1992-1993 годах участвовал в проведении программы СГИ (1 2 10.1993), с октября 1993 г. простаивал вплоть до 01.09.1995"


Это означает, что машина не могла быть там в 1994 году.

----------


## Sofa Historian

> T-10K-7 was not on deck along with combatant Su-33


Я знаю только, что Т-10К-9 (109) вместе с серийные самолеты в Средиземноморье в 1995-1996 годах. Почему ты так уверен, что К-7 нет на фото?

(Извините, что мой оригинальный пост был не на русском, как предполагалось. Думаю, мой браузер перевел его обратно на английский, как только я нажал кнопку "Отправить".)






> Возм. К-4...


Да, может быть! Цвета очень похожи.



Да, может быть! Цвета очень похожи. Однако, на первой странице написано: 




> "Т10К-4 №59 (п/п 30.08.1990), в феврале 1992 г. перебазирован в Москву, в 1992-1993 годах участвовал в проведении программы СГИ (1 2 10.1993), с октября 1993 г. простаивал вплоть до 01.09.1995"


Это означает, что машина не могла быть там в 1994 году.

----------


## Sofa Historian

> T-10K-7 was not on deck along with combatant Su-33


(Извините, что мой оригинальный пост был не на русском, как предполагалось. Думаю, мой браузер перевел его обратно на английский, как только я нажал кнопку "Отправить".)

Я знал только об одном прототипе, который использовался с серийным самолетом, Т-10К-9 (№109) в Средиземноморском круизе 1995-1996 годов, но цветовая гамма К-9 не совпадает с фотографией. Почему вы так уверены, что это не K-7, у вас есть источник для вашей информации?




> Возм. К-4...




Да, может быть! Цвета очень похожи. Однако, на первой странице написано: 




> "Т10К-4 №59 (п/п 30.08.1990), в феврале 1992 г. перебазирован в Москву, в 1992-1993 годах участвовал в проведении программы СГИ (1 2 10.1993), с октября 1993 г. простаивал вплоть до 01.09.1995"


Это означает, что машина не могла быть там в 1994 году.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Почему вы так уверены, что это не K-7, у вас есть источник для вашей информации?


К-7 в 1992 году не смог перелететь в Россию (остался в Кировском в Крыму, после чего в 2004 был продан Украиной Китаю), из-за чего и не мог оказаться со строевыми машинами на севере, т.к. все дальнейшие испытания корабля проходили уже на севере, а строевые машины стали поступать только в 1993 году.

----------


## Polikarpoff

это К-9...

----------


## Avia M

> это К-9...


Спасибо.
Разглядывая кили, не добрался до данной фотографии... :Confused:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Спасибо.
> Разглядывая кили, не добрался до данной фотографии...


Я по этой сравнивал, 100% контуры пятен на килях совпадают.

----------


## Sofa Historian

Спасибо! Думаю, ты прав, это К-9. 




----



Изображение выше взято из записи реестра для K-9 здесь, в этом потоке. Схема покраски идентична, теперь все сходится. Но что-то очень странное, одна и та же картинка относится к K-7 в нескольких книгах, они все неправильные? 

Например: 
 - П. Плунский, В. Зенкин, Н. Гордюков, И. Бедретдинов - 
 "Сай-27 Рождение легенды"
 - Ю. Гордон и Д. Комиссаров - "Famous Russian Aircaft Sukhoi Su-27" 
- А. Фомин -  "Su-27 Flanker Story"
- А. Фомин - "Су-33". Корабельная эпопея"

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> 07301● Су-33 №68 RF-33710 (21.04.1993), 279 киап, 09.09.2009–11.03.2011 средний ремонт, на 25.08.2011 налёт СНЭ/ППР – 421/23 ч, 683/20 п, на 29.02.2012 наработка ППР – 67 ч, 93 п. В ноябре 2019 г. замечен а/д Североморск-3 =03.2020–рабочий в Североморске (после ремонта)



Май 2020 г.
МО РФ. https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2344886@egNews

----------


## osipov

Все как-то более аккуратно сделано по сравнению даже с поздними Су-27П.

----------


## osipov

По некоторым данным жуковские борты уже прекращают свое существование.

----------


## Fencer

> По некоторым данным жуковские борты уже прекращают свое существование.


https://vk.com/wall-173678697_164678

----------


## Fencer

> По некоторым данным жуковские борты уже прекращают свое существование.


Ростех планирует безвозмездно передать регионам более 40 устаревших самолётов https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2021/3/24/225579/

----------


## Polikarpoff

> https://vk.com/wall-173678697_164678


А доки с таблицами кто-нибудь из вк может выдернуть? Без регистрации даже осмотреть не могу((((

----------


## AndyK

> А доки с таблицами кто-нибудь из вк может выдернуть? Без регистрации даже осмотреть не могу((((


Может  :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Может


Спасибо! Су-33 в списках на спасение нет(((( 
По 29-ым места нахождения бортов указаны

----------


## Red307

Сколько мертвых самолётов в Жуковском.

----------


## osipov

> Спасибо! Су-33 в списках на спасение нет(((( 
> По 29-ым места нахождения бортов указаны


Так не только их нет! Нет и Су-33КУБ, нет и Су-27М и ряда других. Тех последних 27М что еще летали недавно по программам Су-57.
Возможно они принадлежат МО, а там тема другая.

----------


## osipov

А этот что, выведен из эксплуатации?
07505● Су-33 №83 (22.03.1994)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А этот что, выведен из эксплуатации?
> 07505● Су-33 №83 (22.03.1994)


Год назад в общем строю стоял разукомлектованный. Если бы списали, скорее всего либо порезали, либо в Сафоново отдали.

----------


## osipov

> Год назад в общем строю стоял разукомлектованный. Если бы списали, скорее всего либо порезали, либо в Сафоново отдали.


А почему его не восстановили и забросили ? Есть ли его фото свежие ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А почему его не восстановили и забросили ? Есть ли его фото свежие ?


В прошлом марте снимали:
Реестр Су-33
Вот на что обратил внимание, в дальнем походе 1995-1996 он был, а флаг на РН тогда ему единственному не нанесли? Очень похоже, что он в начале похода из строя выбыл.

----------


## osipov

> В прошлом марте снимали:
> Реестр Су-33
> Вот на что обратил внимание, в дальнем походе 1995-1996 он был, а флаг на РН тогда ему единственному не нанесли? Очень похоже, что он в начале похода из строя выбыл.


Может какие критические дефекты или трещины сварки титановых элементов выявились сразу или просто стал донором для других машин ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Может какие критические дефекты или трещины сварки титановых элементов выявились сразу или просто стал донором для других машин ?


Хз, самому интересно. 84-й много лет в таком же виде стоял, его починили, а этого не торопятся. Может если только Назара попросим разузнать.

----------


## Мотылёк

> Хз, самому интересно. 84-й много лет в таком же виде стоял, его починили, а этого не торопятся. Может если только Назара попросим разузнать.


Североморск-3.

----------


## Фадеев

https://russianplanes.net/id277299

----------


## osipov

Просил знакомого сделать. Вроде все Т-10К без двигателей. Су-25Т там тоже. Су-28 там же.

----------


## sovietjet

Есть информация про этот инцидент? Борт и дата?

----------


## Avia M

> Есть информация про этот инцидент? Борт и дата?


Ранее обсуждали... Реестр Су-33

----------


## sovietjet

А есть инфо какой борт и летчик на это известное видео?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mN9...annel=DrMitsos

----------


## Avia M

> 41254● Су-25УТГ №11 (04.1992), 279 киап, в 1994-1995 годах доработки на ЛИИДБ ОКБ Сухого, после возвращён в 279 киап, участник МАКС`99, 12.03.2012 замечен на стоянке в Североморск-3;


Скоро вернется к месту службы.

----------


## Freedom Fighter

Also RF-33728?

----------


## Fencer

> Скоро вернется к месту службы.


Эта ветка про Су-33...

----------


## AndyK

> Эта ветка про Су-33...


Исторически так сложилось что реестр Су-25УТГ тоже тут  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

> Исторически так сложилось что реестр Су-25УТГ тоже тут


Понятно, но есть отдельная ветка http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/1...25-25ub-25utg/

----------


## Avia M

> Понятно, но есть отдельная ветка http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/1...25-25ub-25utg/


То "ветка". А здесь реестр. Разница очевидна.

----------


## Avia M

> Also RF-33728?


Точно так.

----------


## Fencer

> То "ветка". А здесь реестр. Разница очевидна.


Понятно. Но не по каждому типу самолету ведётся отдельный реестр на этом сайте и тем более в разделе “Матчасть."

----------


## Avia M

> Понятно. Но не по каждому типу самолету ведётся отдельный реестр на этом сайте и тем более в разделе “Матчасть."


По УТГ реестр имеется, посему информация размещена правильно, с цитатой. "Прения" завершаю.

----------


## Avia M

Непривычно...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Непривычно...


Какой борт?

----------


## Avia M

> Какой борт?


Подробностями не владею.

----------


## Fencer

> 05102● Су-33 №72 RF-33704 (14.07.1993), 279 киап, первым прошёл 10.01.2001–18.10.2002 средний ремонт и дооснащение, МАКС`03, 05.2013 замечен на хранении в Североморске, 20.03.2015 замечен на 20 АРЗ в ожидании ремонта. В 2019 г. замечен в завершающей стадии ремонта =2020–в полёте


Источник https://www.airliners.net/photo/Russ...AyzLFwS4Lc4%3D

----------


## osipov

Опять засветился двухместный китаец J-15S.
Вот какова у него высота килей по сравнению с одноместным вариантом ?
Одинаковая или подняли ее за счет вставок?

Что же они такое нагородили, что-то свое с нуля на основе планера Су-33 , 
или просто к планеру последнего вставили голову (по шпангоут 18) от аналога Су-30МКК ?

----------


## PPV

Высота килей для корабельных самолетов определяется высотой переборок на ангарной палубе авианосца

----------


## osipov

> Высота килей для корабельных самолетов определяется высотой переборок на ангарной палубе авианосца


А как-же аэродинамика планера...

Ведь за местом второго пилота возник "горб" некоторый которого нет на обычном одноместном самолете. 
Что китайцы делали с СДУ и САУ для стабилизации его устойчивости/управляемости неведомо.

Но был разговор что на борисовском заводе "Экран" в Белоруссии где это делали китайцы все выгребли.

----------


## Avia M

До и после... :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> До и после...


Не совсем понятно - что до и после?

----------


## Avia M

> Не совсем понятно


В наст. время так и должно быть, касаемо военной авиации...
Ремонт.

----------


## Fencer

> В наст. время так и должно быть, касаемо военной авиации...
> Ремонт.


Теперь понятно.

----------


## Avia M

> ориентировочно летом 2015 г. получил *№07*


 

Выгорел... :Cool:

----------


## AndyK

> Выгорел...


Инвертировали...

----------

